# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Վրաստանի քաղաքական զարգացումները

## Fobus

Artgeo, ախպեր, դու քեզ ճղում էիր, գոռալով Վրաստան Վրաստան: Ոնց կբացատրես "դեմոկրատական" երկրում այնպիսի քայլը, որ նախագահը արգելել էր հեռուստաալիքներով հակաիշխանական որևէ խոսք?

----------


## Հայարիացի

> Artgeo, ախպեր, դու քեզ ճղում էիր, գոռալով Վրաստան Վրաստան: Ոնց կբացատրես "դեմոկրատական" երկրում այնպիսի քայլը, որ նախագահը արգելել էր հեռուստաալիքներով հակաիշխանական որևէ խոսք?


Զարմանալի է, որ այս ֆորումում չկա Վրաստանի մասին թեմա:  Հետո էլ խոսում են բլոկադայից :
Բլոկադան ուղեղներում է: Եթե էսքան մարդուց մեկի ձեռքը չգնաց այդպիսի թեմա բացելու ուրեմն ուղեղներում լավ էլ բլոկադա է:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Զարմանալի է, որ այս ֆորումում չկա Վրաստանի մասին թեմա:  Հետո էլ խոսում են բլոկադայից :
> Բլոկադան ուղեղներում է: Եթե էսքան մարդուց մեկի ձեռքը չգնաց այդպիսի թեմա բացելու ուրեմն ուղեղներում լավ էլ բլոկադա է:


Եթե քոնում բլոկադա չի, բացի:  :Angry2:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Զարմանալի է, որ այս ֆորումում չկա Վրաստանի մասին թեմա: Հետո էլ խոսում են բլոկադայից :
> Բլոկադան ուղեղներում է: Եթե էսքան մարդուց մեկի ձեռքը չգնաց այդպիսի թեմա բացելու ուրեմն ուղեղներում լավ էլ բլոկադա է:


Արիացի ջան,  այս ֆորումում իմ իմանալով հիմնականում հայեր են ու ֆորումն էլ հայկական է, մեզ այստեղ հետաքրքրում է մեր երկրի ներկան ու ապագան: Մեր խնդիրները քիչ ե՞ն սկսենք ուրիշներինների մասին էլ մտածել  :Think: 
Հայլուրի հետքերով գնա՞նք:
Ճիշտ ես ասում լավ կլինի, եկեք էս թեման փակենք ու լիքը թեմաներ բացենք ու քննարկենք, թե Վրաստանը ինչ խնդիրներ ունի, ինչպես և երբ դրանք կլուծվեն հետո կանցնենք Ադրբեջանին ու տենց շարունակ ընթացքում չենք մոռանա նաև Զիմբաբվեն 
տենց լավ կլինի ու մեր ուղեղների բլոկադան կբացվի, հիանալի է  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo, ախպեր, դու քեզ ճղում էիր, գոռալով Վրաստան Վրաստան: Ոնց կբացատրես "դեմոկրատական" երկրում այնպիսի քայլը, որ *նախագահը արգելել էր հեռուստաալիքներով հակաիշխանական որևէ խոսք?*


Նախագահը հայտարարել է արտակարգ իրավիճակ այն բանից հետ, երբ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու (Ռուսաստանի կրիմինալ օլիգարք) կողմից ֆինանսավորվող հեռուստաալիքը մի քանի ամիս ազատ կեղծիքներ տարածելուց հետո նոյեմբերի 7-ի երեկոյան կեղծ լուր տարածեց, որ հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատայինները պատրաստվում են մտնել Սամեբա եկեղեցի, ինչը գագաթնակետն էր, քանի որ քրիստոնյա երկրում որևէ մեկը չի ների որևէ մեկին եկեղեցու վրա ձեռք բարձրացնելը: Հաշվարկը երկրում կատարյալ քաոս հաստատելն էր: Կրկնում եմ, որևէ մեկը եկեղեցի մտնել չէր պատրաստվում:




> Զարմանալի է, որ այս ֆորումում չկա Վրաստանի մասին թեմա:  Հետո էլ խոսում են բլոկադայից :
> Բլոկադան ուղեղներում է: Եթե էսքան մարդուց մեկի ձեռքը չգնաց այդպիսի թեմա բացելու ուրեմն ուղեղներում լավ էլ բլոկադա է:


Դար Ակումբի նշանաբանը «Ազատ քննարկումների ձեր հանգրվանը»: Այսինքն բոլորն էլ հանգիստ կարող են ազատ թեմա բացել այն թեմայի շուրջ, որը իրենց հետաքրքրում է: Ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում Վրաստանի մասին թեմա բացել այստեղ, ինչպես վրացական ֆորումներում Հայաստանի մասին: Սակայն բացվելու դեպքում, հարցերին սիրով պատասխանում եմ:


Ի դեպ, բլոկադայի մասին: Հ1-ի եթերում գրեթե նույն ապատեղեկատվությունն էր տարածվում ինչ Ռուսաստանի ալիքներով: Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ:

Հ.Գ. *Dvgray* ուրախ եմ քեզ նորից տեսնել ֆորումում:

----------


## schuschanik

> Ի դեպ, բլոկադայի մասին: Հ1-ի եթերում գրեթե նույն ապատեղեկատվությունն էր տարածվում ինչ Ռուսաստանի ալիքներով: Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. *Dvgray* ուրախ եմ քեզ նորից տեսնել ֆորումում:



Հ1-ից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց որ եվրոպական տեղեկատվությունը բառացիորեն համապատասխանում էր Ռուսական լրատվամիջոցների լուսաբանած փաստերին...զարմացրեց ինձ
Բայց ավելի խորհրդավոր էր ԱՄՆ–ի լռությունը...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի դեպ, բլոկադայի մասին: Հ1-ի եթերում գրեթե նույն ապատեղեկատվությունն էր տարածվում ինչ Ռուսաստանի ալիքներով: Հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. *Dvgray* ուրախ եմ քեզ նորից տեսնել ֆորումում:


Մի խնդրանք ունեմ (ՊՄ-ով չեմ գրում, կարծելով, որ այլ մարդկանց էլ կարող է սա հետաքրքրել): Ո՞ր թերթերի կայքերից, կամ ի՞նչ այլ աղբյուրներից կարող ենք օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ Վրաստանում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին:

----------


## Հայարիացի

Հարգարժան Նորմարդ: Ես Վրաստանի մասին հիշեցի միայն այն պատճառով, որ այս թեմայի սկզբում մեզ խորհուրդ էր տրվում օրինակ վերցնել Վրաստանից,




> Օրինակ Վրաստանում այսօր ընդդիմությունը միտինգ է կազմակերպել, որը 6 ալիք է ուղիղ եթերով ցույց տալիս։ Հայաստանում ընդդիմության միտինգը հոկտեմբերի 26-ին գրեթե չլուսաբանվեց։


Հիմա երբ Վրաստանում ամբողջ եթերը «անջատված» է, ու միայն Հանրայինն է աշխատում ու արգելված է ընդանրապես ցանկացած միտինգ, հանկարծ բոլորը դա չնկատելու տվեցին:   Ուղղակի սա: 
  Ի դեպ այստեղ շատերը Հայլուրին արդարացիորեն մեղադրում են, որ «չնկատելու»  քաղաքականություն է վարում:  Բայց դե Հայլուրի թերությունը կարելի է միայն քննադատել եթե դու ինքդ ձերբազատված ես նման թերությունից

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման բաժանվել է և վերևի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են Լրատվական բլոկադա թեմայից*

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Հ1-ից տեղյակ չեմ, բայց որ եվրոպական տեղեկատվությունը բառացիորեն համապատասխանում էր Ռուսական լրատվամիջոցների լուսաբանած փաստերին...զարմացրեց ինձ
> Բայց ավելի խորհրդավոր էր ԱՄՆ–ի լռությունը...


Բացարձակապես զարմանալու բան չկա։  :Wink:  Վրաստանում արտակարգ իրավիճակ է հայտարարված ըստ սահմանադրության։ Ըստ այդմ սահմանափակված է լրատվության հավաքումն ու տարածումը։ Պարզ է, որ տվյալ դեպքում Եվրոպական լրագրողները օգտվում են ռուսական աղբյուրներից, որոնք ոչ այնքան ադեկվատ են լուսաբանում Վրաստանում տիրող իրավիճակը։ Օրինակ երեկ Կոբա Դավիթաշվիլին (ընդդիմադիր գործիչ, որի մասին երկու առաջ ասում էին, որ մահացած է  :Think: ) Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիքով հայտարարել է, որ Բաթումիում սպանվել է մեկ ուսանող, ինչը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Ռուսական ինտերնետային կայքերում այսօր կարդում էի, որ Թբիլիսիում փողոցներում մարդ չկա, ամեն ինչ փակ է ու կենտրոնական պողոտան ամայի է և միայն հատուկ ջոկատայիններն են կանգնած: Սա նույնպես սուտ է: Այսօր Թբիլիսին ապրում էր իր սովորական կյանքով: 

Մի հավատացեք Պուտինի հրահանգի տակ գտնվող ալիքներին (Ռուսաստանի առաջին ալիք, ՌՏՌ, ՆՏՎ, ՏՎՑ), միակ ինձ ծանոթ ադեկվատ ռուսական ալիքը Ռեն-ՏՎ-ն է:

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Մի խնդրանք ունեմ (ՊՄ-ով չեմ գրում, կարծելով, որ այլ մարդկանց էլ կարող է սա հետաքրքրել): Ո՞ր թերթերի կայքերից, կամ ի՞նչ այլ աղբյուրներից կարող ենք օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ Վրաստանում տիրող իրավիճակի մասին:


Այսօրվա իրավիճակում (Արտակարգ իրավիճակ) միակ վրացական լրատվական աղբյուրը Վրաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունն է: Կարող եմ վստահ ասել, որ լրատվությունը օբյեկտիվ է, բայց կծկտուր: Ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր այսօր Վրաստանում հանդիսանում են ֆորումները, ինտերնետ կայքերը և ծանոթ-բարեկամի միջոցով տարածված լուրերը, որոնք սակայն նվազ օբյեկտիվ են: Նույն Կոբա Դավիթաշվիլիին այս ձևով տարածված լուրերում արդեն թաղել էին ու քառսունքն էլ արել…

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա երբ Վրաստանում ամբողջ եթերը «անջատված» է, ու միայն Հանրայինն է աշխատում ու արգելված է ընդանրապես ցանկացած միտինգ, հանկարծ բոլորը դա չնկատելու տվեցին:   Ուղղակի սա:


Եթերը անջատված չի, միայն լրատվական ծրագրերն են դադարեցված, մնացած բոլոր ծրագրերը եթեր են հեռարձակվում:  :Smile:  
Այսինքն Վրաստանի արտակարգ իրավիճակում կյանքը, որը 15 օրով է հայտարարվել և հավանաբար (նույնիսկ վստահաբար) ավելի կարճ կտևի նմա՞ն է Հայաստանի տարին 12 ամիս տիրող իրավիճակին  :Shok:   :Think: 
 :LOL:

----------


## schuschanik

Artgeo ջան լիովին համամիտ եմ այն հիմավորման հետ, որ եվրոպական լրատվամիջոցները սահմանափակվում են  ռուս կոլեգանների  լուսաբանած տեղեկատվությամբ.
բայց կոնֆլիկտի կիզակետում կան նաև  օտարերկրյա դիվանագիտական ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք   զերծ են ռուսական ազդեցությունից. ...իսկ նրանց հաղորդագրությունները շատ քիչ են տարբերվում ռուսական աղբյուրներից :Wink: 
ես  ուղղակի իավունք չունեմ  այս թեմայի շուրջ շատ  ընդհարձակվելու, այլապես մի քանի օրինակ կբերեի :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo ջան լիովին համամիտ եմ այն հիմավորման հետ, որ եվրոպական լրատվամիջոցները սահմանափակվում են  ռուս կոլեգանների  լուսաբանած տեղեկատվությամբ.
> բայց կոնֆլիկտի կիզակետում կան նաև  օտարերկրյա դիվանագիտական ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք   զերծ են ռուսական ազդեցությունից. ...իսկ նրանց հաղորդագրությունները շատ քիչ են տարբերվում ռուսական աղբյուրներից
> ես  ուղղակի իավունք չունեմ  այս թեմայի շուրջ շատ  ընդհարձակվելու, այլապես մի քանի օրինակ կբերեի


Տեղյակ եմ նաև Եվրոպական դիվանագիտական ներկայացուցչությունների գնահատականներից: ԵԽ-ն ընդհանրապես ժամանակավորապես դադարեցրել է իր ներկայացուցչության գործունեությունը «աշխատակիցների անվտագնության նկատառումներով»: Մի մասը վրդովություն է հայտնել իրադարձությունների վերաբերյալ:

----------


## schuschanik

լավ ,  :Smile:  իսկ դու որպես տվյալ հասարակության անդամ, ընդդիմադիր գործիչների մեջ տեսնու՞մ ես պոտենցիալ որևիցէ այլ թեկնածուի.. 

օրինակ  ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե հունվարյան ընտրություննին ով է առաջադրելու իր թեկնածությունը

----------


## Artgeo

> լավ ,  իսկ դու որպես տվյալ հասարակության անդամ, ընդդիմադիր գործիչների մեջ տեսնու՞մ ես պոտենցիալ որևիցէ այլ թեկնածուի.. 
> 
> օրինակ  ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե հունվարյան ընտրություննին ով է առաջադրելու իր թեկնածությունը


Ճիշտն ասած այսօրվա դրությամբ մի փոքր բարդ է դրա մասին խոսելը: Համենայն դեպս այսօրվա դրությամբ ես անձամբ չեմ տեսնում: Ես վստահում եմ իմ լեգիտիմ նախագահին, նախագահին, որի օգտին ես քվեարկել եմ 3 տարի առաջ ու որը 1 տարի ու մի քանի ամիս կարճացրեց իմ իրեն տված քվեի ժամանակահատվածը՝ չնայած որ դա նրանից պահանջում էին մարդիկ, որոնք հավանաբար նրա օգտին չեն էլ քվեարկել: Այսօր Վրաստանում Սահակաշվիլուց շատ նեղացած մարդիկ կան: Մարդիկ, որոնք ծանոթ-բարեկամներին բռնել են թմրանյութ օգտագործելու, վաճառել-տարածելու համար, կրիմինալների ու օրինական գողերի ծանոթ-բարեկամները, մարդիկ, ում ավտոտնակներն ու այլ ապորինի շինություններն է քանդվել, որոնց «բուդկաներն» է հանվել Թբիլիսիի փողոցներից... Բավականին շատ անհրաժեշտ ու ոչ պոպուլյար քայլեր է արել Սահակաշվիլին: Իհարկե եղել են և սխալներ, սակայն չի սխալվում նա, ով չի գործում  :Wink: 

*Վրաստանի նախագահը փրկեց իր վարկանիշը*

Մեր հարեւան Վրաստանի դեպքերին հայաստանյան ԶԼՄ-ների արձագանքը դիտելիս կամ կարդալիս անընդհատ հիշում ես Աստվածաշնչյան պատգամը` սեփական աչքի գերանը չտեսնելու, ուրիշի աչքի փուշը տեսնելու մասին:



Հատկապես` հեռուստատեսությունը, որ կույր ու խուլ է, երբ սեփական երկրում են խժդժություններ լինում` միտինգների մասնակիցներին ծեծում, խոչընդոտում մայրաքաղաք հասնելը կամ ապօրինաբար ձերբակալում, եւ բառացիորեն բլբուլ է կտրում, երբ խոսքը այլ երկրներում մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման մասին է: Անշուշտ այս բացախոսությունը նաեւ այլ նպատակ ունի` սեփական ժողովրդի աչքը վախեցնել եւ ցույց տալ, թե ինչեր կարող են պատահել իր հետ` եթե փողոց դուրս գա: Մենք, ի տարբերություն էլեկտրոնային ԶԼՄ-ների, ձեռնպահ ենք մնում հարեւան երկրների իշխանությանը քննադատելուց, մանավանդ մեր դեմոկրատիայի մակարդակը դա պարզապես թույլ չի տալիս: Բայց այս օրերին ցավով ու անհանգստությամբ հետեւում ենք Վրաստանում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերին` այնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին նախանձով ու հիացմունքով էինք հետեւում 2004-ի հունվարին «Վարդերի հեղափոխությանը»:

Երեկ Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլին ձիու քայլ արեց` անսպասելիորեն հայտարարելով 2008-ի հունվարի 5-ին վաղաժամկետ նախագահական ընտրություններ անցկացնելու մասին: Վրացական պետության ղեկավարն այդկերպ փորձեց փրկել իր հեղինակությունը եւ վերջնականապես չվերածվել ընդդիմության դեմ հակադեմոկրատական միջոցներով պայքարող նախագահի: «Ես իմ կամոք արդեն երկրորդ անգամ եմ գնում իմ նախագահական ժամկետի կրճատմանը եւ դա անում եմ, որովհետեւ համարում եմ, որ Վրաստանը ժողովրդավարական երկիր է: Ես կարծում եմ, որ հունվարի 5-ին կդրսեւորվի ժողովրդի կամքը», - հայտարարել է Սահակաշվիլին` փաստորեն վստահության հանրաքվեի որոշում կայացնելով (այն, ինչից այդքան սարսափով հրաժարվեց Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը): Նկատենք, որ Սահակաշվիլին կարող էր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի օրինակով տանկերով պահել իշխանությունը եւ պաշտոնավարել մինչեւ 2009 թվականը, ապա եւս 5 տարի: Բայց նա, նորից ի տարբերություն Քոչարյանի, դեմոկրատական ճանապարհով իշխանության եկած գործիչ է եւ չի ուզում բռնությամբ իշխել:

«Ինձ անհրաժեշտ է ոչ երկիմաստ մանդատ, որպեսզի չճնշվի իմ երկիրը, որպեսզի կարողանամ հաջողությամբ կանխել երկրի տարածքների բռնազավթումը», - ասել է նախագահ Սահակաշվիլին իր ժողովրդին ուղղված հեռուստաուղերձում: Վրաստանի նախագահը համոզված է, որ հունվարի 5-ի ընտրությունները կլինեն ամենաժողովրդավարականը եւ թափանցիկը եւ կոչ է արել միջազգային կազմակերպություններին` դիտորդների առավելագույն թվաքանակ ուղարկել կայանալիք նախագահական ընտրություններին: Վրաստանի, որոշ ժամանակ առաջ Ուկրաինայի դեպքերը ուռճացված եւ իր համար նպաստավոր լույսի ներքո ներկայացնող ՀՀ իշխանությունները, սակայն, մոռանում են, որ գունավոր հեղափոխությունների երկրներում նորմալ, դեմոկրատական գործընթացներ են ընթանում, իրական քաղաքացիական հասարակություն է ձեւավորվում: Իսկ ժողովուրդն օգտվում է ընտրելու եւ իշխանություն փոխելու իր սահմանադրական իրավունքից: Այդ գործընթացները հասարակության զարգացմանն ու առաջընթացին ուղղված երեւույթներ են, որոնք ցավոք, բացակայում են մեզանում: 


http://www.zhamanak.com/article/7521/

----------


## schuschanik

լիովին կիսում եմ... :Smile:  նա բավականին հետևողական պայքարել է հակաօրինական երևույթների դեմ, նամանավանդ վարչական կառույցներում...բայց թերություններ էլ շատ կան.... դե դա դնենք մի կողմ... :Wink: 
ուղղակի նա սխալ քայլ արեց, եթե ընդունելու էր ցուցարարների պահանջը, կապված ընտրությունների հետ...ապա էլ ինչ կարիք կար միջազգային հանրության մեջ ձեռք բերել Դեսպօտ պիտակը...... ռազմական գործողություններ իրականացնելը միանշանակ սխալ էր.....

----------


## Marduk

> բայց կոնֆլիկտի կիզակետում կան նաև օտարերկրյա դիվանագիտական ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք զերծ են ռուսական ազդեցությունից. ...իսկ նրանց հաղորդագրությունները շատ քիչ են տարբերվում ռուսական աղբյուրներից


  Որովհետև Եվրոպական երկրների ղեկավարները հոգնել են Սաակաշվիլու էքսպերիմենտներից ու պռովոկացիոն գործունեությունից:   Բոլորն էլ լավ հասկանում եմ որ Սաակաշվիլին լինելով ամերիկյան խամաճիկ խաղում է ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանի դեմ այլ նաև Եվրոպայի նույնպես:  
 Ի դեպ վերջերս եվրոպացիք մի կերպ ազատվեցին մի նման ամերիկյան խամաճիկից Լեհաստանում:  

  Ի դեպ Վրաստանը մինչև հիմա չի կատարել Եվրոպայի առջև ստանձնած շատ պարտավորություններ: Չի ընդունել ազգային փոքրամասնությունների մասին օրենքներ: Կարճ ասած եվրոպացիք լավ էլ տեսնում են որ Սաակաշվիլին ավելի շատ զբաղված է եվրոպական արժեքներ հասկացությունը վարկաբեկելով քան ինչ որ մի այլ բան:

   Սա էլ հո ռուս չի գրել
http://www.inosmi.ru/stories/05/09/02/3453/237688.html

----------


## Artgeo

> լիովին կիսում եմ... նա բավականին հետևողական պայքարել է հակաօրինական երևույթների դեմ, նամանավանդ վարչական կառույցներում...բայց թերություններ էլ շատ կան.... դե դա դնենք մի կողմ...
> ուղղակի նա սխալ քայլ արեց, եթե ընդունելու էր ցուցարարների պահանջը, կապված ընտրությունների հետ...ապա էլ ինչ կարիք կար միջազգային հանրության մեջ ձեռք բերել Դեսպօտ պիտակը...... ռազմական գործողություններ իրականացնելը միանշանակ սխալ էր.....


Վրաստանի պատմությունը պետք է իմանալ, որ հասկանալ նրա գործողությունների դրդապատճառները։  :Smile:  Նոյեմբերի 7-ին միտինգ անողները պատրաստվում էին պալատկաներ բացել պառլամենտի առաջ ու մի քանի հազարով այդտեղ ապրել։ 1991 թվականին դա բերեց քաղաքացիական պատերազմի, ինչը անշուշտ ազգի հիշողության մեջ մեծ հետք է թողել։ ի դեպ, բավականին հետաքրքիր է իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Յուլիա Լատինինայի հոդվածը 




> Уже Пиночет или еще Саакашвили?
> 
> Автор «Газета.Ru»/ Юлия Латынина
> 
> 09.11.2007 г.
> 
> Президент Саакашвили разогнал митинг оппозиции, закрыл (по крайней мере на 15 дней) оппозиционные телеканалы, и назначил на 5 января выборы президента и референдум по сроку проведения парламентских выборов.
> 
> Он опять сыграл на грани фола, - как тогда, когда арестовал министра обороны Ираклия Окруашвили, заставил того признаться во всех своих грехах, словно на троцкистко-бухаринском процессе, - и выпнул из тюрьмы за границу, мигом сорвав троцкистко-бухаринскую логику и превратив Окруашвили из мученика в клоуна.
> ...


Կներեք ռուսերեն ա, բայց ըստ Ակումբի կանոնադրության կարող եմ տեղադրել, կարճ գրելով հոդվածի միտքը հայերեն։
Հոդվածում խոսվում է ազգի մտածելակերպի փոփոխման և զարգացման ուղղության փոխելու վերաբերյալ։  :Wink:

----------


## schuschanik

> Ի դեպ վերջերս եվրոպացիք մի կերպ ազատվեցին մի նման ամերիկյան խամաճիկից Լեհաստանում:  
> l[/url]


Լեհաստանի զույգիկները իրոք որ աշխարհաքաղաքական տեսանկյունից թյուրիմածություն էին, սակայն եվրոպական քաղ.  հարթության վրա ես միանշանակ գնահատում էի նրանց գործելաոճը.....նրանց խոշոր ձեռքբերումներից մեկը Լիսաբոնյան համաձայնագիրն էր : Ամեն դեպքում դա ցույց տվեց, որ ԵՄ– ում ազգային   ինքնությունը վեր է եվրոպականից..... և որ փոքր պետություններն ել կարող են  իրենց շահերը եվրոպական գիգանտների մոտ  պաշտպանել:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Վրաստանի պատմությունը պետք է իմանալ, որ հասկանալ նրա գործողությունների դրդապատճառները։  Նոյեմբերի 7-ին միտինգ անողները պատրաստվում էին պալատկաներ բացել պառլամենտի առաջ ու մի քանի հազարով այդտեղ ապրել։ ։


արդեն տաս տարի է զբաղվում եմ Հար. կովկասի էն. անվտագությամբ, ոնց լինի Վրաստանի պատմությունը մի քիչ կարդացած կլինեմ :Wink: 

ռազմական գործողություններին դիմելը սահմանադրական կոպիտ խախտում էր, առանց որևիցէ մեկնաբանությունների: այդ  վրանները ճգնաժամ չէին առաջացնելու երկրում : վերջիվերջո կարելի էր ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ձևով ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, և չսրել առանց այդ էլ սրված իրավիճակը....ռուս դիվանագետներնե՞լ էին ապակայունացնում երկրի ներքի իրավիճակը: դա ուղղակի իր ուժերը սպառած ղեկավարի գործելաոճ էր, որին միջազգային aktion եր պետք :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> արդեն տաս տարի է զբաղվում եմ Հար. կովկասի էն. անվտագությամբ, ոնց լինի Վրաստանի պատմությունը մի քիչ կարդացած կլինեմ
> 
> ռազմական գործողություններին դիմելը սահմանադրական կոպիտ խախտում էր, առանց որևիցէ մեկնաբանությունների: այդ  վրանները ճգնաժամ չէին առաջացնելու երկրում : վերջիվերջո կարելի էր ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ձևով ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, և չսրել առանց այդ էլ սրված իրավիճակը....ռուս դիվանագետներնե՞լ էին ապակայունացնում երկրի ներքի իրավիճակը: դա ուղղակի իր ուժերը սպառած ղեկավարի գործելաոճ էր, որին միջազգային aktion եր պետք


Ռազմական գործողություննե՞ր  :Shok:  Զենք չի գործածվել: Զոհեր չկան:

Հասկանալու համար, թե ինչու այդ ամենը այդպես եղավ, սկսեմ մի փոքր հեռվից:

Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլու կողմից ֆինանսավորվող «Իմեդի» հեռուստաալիքը ամեն կերպ փորձում էր հնարավորինս լարել իրավիճակը: Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլին հայտարարել էր, որ «պատրաստ է ծախսել մինչև վերջին լուման Սահակաշվիլու վարչակազմը ոչնչացնելու համար» և ընդդիմադիր գործիչների մի մասին նույնպես նա էր ֆինանսավորում: Ցուցարարները 7 օր փակել էին գլխավոր պողոտան, ընդ որում մարդկանց քանակի տեսանկյունից, այպիսի անհրաժեշտություն կար ցույցի միայն առաջին օրը: Մայրաքաղաքի գլխավոր պողոտան, բառիս բուն ու բացահայտ իմաստով վերածվել էր գոմի ու զուգարանի… Զզվելի ու անտանելի էր այնտեղի հոտն ու իրավիճակը: Ցույցի 7-րդ օրը միայն, քաղաքային իշխանությունները փորձեցին կարգավորել իրավիճակը, մաքրել պողոտան և բացել երթևեկությունը, որի փակ պահելու իմաստ չկար, քանի որ կրկնում եմ, ընդամենը 200 ցուցարար էր և նրանք հանգիստ կարող էին տեղավորվել պառլամենտի հրապարակում: Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլու կողմից ֆինանսավորվող ընդդիմության լիդերները սադրիչ հայտարարություններ արեցին և դիմեցին բռնությունների պատրուլի նկատմամբ: Սրան ավելացավ նաև «Իմեդի» հեռուստաալիքի կոչերն ու կեղծ լուրերը: Որպես հետևանք հրապարակ դուրս եկան հատուկ ջոկատայիններն ու մի քանի հազար մարդ: Հետո տեղի ունեցավ, այն ինչ հայտնի է բոլորին: Այս ամենը ամբողջ օրը ուղեկցվում էր «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության և Բադռի Պատառկացիշվիլու սադրանքներով ու կոչերով «վերացնել Սահակաշվիլու վարչախումբը: Երեկոյան այս ամենի գագաթնակետն էր, երբ այդ ալիքով տարածվեց լուր, որ հատուկ ջոկատայինները պատրաստվում են մտնել «Սամեբա» եկեղեցի, ինչը կրկնում եմ, նույնպես սուտ էր և նպատակը իրավիճակը լարելն էր:
Նույն նպատակն էր հետապնդում նաև պառլամենտի մոտ վրանների տեղադրումը: Դա վրաց ժողովրդի մոտ ցավալի հիշողություններ է արթնացնում, քանի որ 1991 թվականին հենց դրանով սկսվեց քաղաքացիական պատերազմը, տարածքների կորուստը և Շեվարդնաձեի իշխանության գալը: Ի դեպ, 1991 թվականի իրադարձություններին Ռուսաստանը նույնպես ամնասն չէր: 
Խաղաղ ցուցարարները դադարել էին խաղաղ ցուցարարնել լինելուց: Պառլամենտի մոտ վրաններ բացելու իրավունք սահմանադրությամբ որևէ մեկը չունի: Իսկ ոչ խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ իրականցվել է օրենքով սահմանված ու նույնիսկ պարտավորեցված գործողություններ, մի քանի պաշտոնական դիրքի գերազանցմամբ, ինչը ՆԳՆ-ն խոստացել է քննել:
Ռուս դիվանագետների մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է, միայն Լավրովի խոսքերը արդեն ամեն ինչ ասում են:

----------


## dvgray

Չեմ բացառում, որ Սահակաշվիլին էս դեպքում սխալ է թույլ տվել: Ավելի ճիշտ, դա այդպես էլ կա: Նախ, ամենամոտավոր դիտարկումը ասում է, որ նա չպետք է մտներ անհաշտ հակամարտության դաշտ նախկին պաշտպանության նախարարի հետ: Պետք էր ավելի սահուն լեզու գտնել հետը, հաշվի առնելով, որ պետությունը կազմավորման փուլում է, և հակառակորդ կողմը կարող է շատ արագ վիճակը ապակայունացնել: Մանավանդ, որ կան վիճակը ապակայունացնելու- դրսից շահագրգիռ ուժեր, որոնցից առաջինը՝ Ռուսաստանն է: Երկրորդ, այս պահին, ավելի փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչը ավելի վաղ պետք է տար հրաժարական /կամ արտահերթ ընտրությունների նշանակում/ և դրանով լրիվ անզեն թողներ իր հակառակորդներին  :Smile: :
Ինչ-որ ա է: Եթե մարդու լյարդը լավ չի աշխատում, չեն վերցնում ու գլուխը կտրում  :Smile: :

Հ.Գ. Գոնե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անցած ուղուց փորձ վերցնեն, ու նույն սխալները այսքան կարճ ժամանակ անց չանեն  :Sad: :

----------


## P.S.

Artgeo—ն շնորհակալ եմ հոդվածի համար։ Կարծում եմ այն շատ խորը և ճշգրիտ վերլուծություն էր, թե ինչ է կատարվում Վրաստանում։ 
     Չգիտես ինչու,  Հայաստանում բոլորը չարախնդում են, թե ինչ է կատարվում Վրաստանում։ Երեկ էլ ծանոթ ադրբեջանցի մի լրագրող ասում էր, թե ինքն անընդհատ Սահակաշվիլիին օրինակ էր բերում, հիմա շատ հիասթափված է։ Ուզում եմ ասել, որ նույն չարախնդությունը կա նաև Ադրբեջանում։
     Իրականում այդ ռուս լրագրողը ճիշտ է։ Վրաստանը առողջանում է։ Եվ դա չի կարող առանց ցնցումների չլինել։ Վրաստանն այսօր դարձել է Կովկասի տրասնպորտային «դեպոն»,  ՀԲ–ի զեկույցներով, Վրաստանը մեծ թռիչքներով իրականացնում է տնտեսական բարեփոխումներ (Հայաստանն այստեղ առաջատար ԷՐ), Վրաստանում կա բարձրորակ մամուլ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ լրագրողներ։ Եվ ամենակարևորը՝ առողջ հասարակություն։ Դա շատ կարևոր է, երբ քո քաղաքացիները անտարբեր չեն, անհաղորդ չեն։ 
    Այսօր վրացի երիտասարդները արտասահմանում իսկապես հպարտ են իրենց երկրի համար, սովորում են, որ գնան ինչ–որ բան անեն, որովհետև գիտեն, որ պահանջված են։ Իսկ հայ ուսանողները, նույն Ամերիկայում սովորելուն զուգահեռ մտածում են, թե ինչպես մնան ԱՄՆ–ում կամ հարակից երկրներում ու Եվրոպայում։
    Իրականում, Վրաստանը, թեև չի գերազանցում Հայաստանին ռազմուժով և Ադրբեջանին՝ իր պաշարներով, այսօր Կովկասի առաջատարն է։ Կովկասյան լիդերը։ Ու ցավն այն է, որ մենք դեռ ընդամենը չարախնդում ենք։ Մինչև հիմա մենք վրացիներին դեռ «տուտուց» ենք ասում։ Մինչդեռ նրանցից շատ բան ունենք սովորելու՝ սկսած թատրոնից ու կինոյից, վերջացրած քաղաքական համակարգով, ոստիկանությամբ և մամուլով։

----------


## Artgeo

:LOL: 



 :LOL:  

Այլ նկարներ 

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
*P.S.*
Ընդհանրապես այդ լրագրողը ծայրից ծայր էդ տիպի հոդվածներ է գրում, տարօրինակ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ շատ հետաքրքիր: Ընդհանրապես http://gazeta.ru - ն շատ ա դուրս գալիս:

Օրինակ այս, ոչ այնքան հետաքրքիր, բայց զուտ համեմատական կարգի բավականին լավ գրված հոդված իմ կարծիքով: Ի դեպ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով կարելի է Մոսկվայի տեղը Երևան կարդալ, իսկ Ռուսաստանի տեղը Հայաստան և ոչինչ (կրկնում իմհկ) չի փոխվում…




> Увядание роз
> 
> Если бы российские каналы с такой же страстью освещали марши несогласных в Москве, как они освещают акции протеста в Грузии, цены бы им не было. Если бы в России оставался хоть один канал, на который могли бы прийти все лидеры оппозиции и открыто говорить о ситуации в стране, то мы жили бы в другой стране. Эта страна вряд ли напоминала бы беспокойную Грузию, потому что у нас иной темперамент, но она куда больше была бы похожа на демократическую страну. Россия гонит из Грузии картинку, которая доказывает, что Грузия сделала гигантский шаг вперед по сравнению с нами – она стала страной, где есть разные мнения, где есть право их высказывать, есть возможность их высказывать, и народ имеет возможность отслеживать происходящее в прямом эфире. И вы можете – просто зайдите на сайт телеканала «Имеди» в интернете и включите «Live». Вы, наверное, не поймете, что говорят, но вы можете смотреть, что там происходит сегодня, сейчас. Да, такой канал там один, но он есть. И это плюс власти. Думаю, Саакашвили даже не понимает, какой это плюс власти, этот канал, который, допускаю, дико его раздражает.
> 
> У нас тоже была ситуация, когда оставался один такой канал, и его не стало. И даже была ситуация, когда оставалась одна программа, но и ее не стало. В итоге изменилась страна.
> 
> Грузины же оставили за собой право и инструменты подвергать сомнению действия власти, которую в свое время забросали розами. Ну, и чему так радуется российская пропаганда? Протестам против ненавистного ей Саакашвили? Кризису? Толпам людей перед домом правительства? Проявлениям разномыслия, от которых российская власть с успехом избавлялась 7 лет? Если министр иностранных дел господин Лавров не хочет вмешиваться во внутренние дела Грузии, то на фига он уничижительно называет президента иностранного государства «этим политическим деятелем»? Пусть попробует назвать так Буша, или Меркель, или Ахмадиниджада, к примеру.
> 
> Россия потеряла Грузию не потому, что лидером страны стал Саакашвили. А потому, что Россия никак не может смириться, что той Грузии, к которой она привыкла относиться с имперским снобизмом, больше нет. И никогда не будет. Какой бы сильной и великой ни считала себя Россия, и какой бы маленькой, слабой и незначительной она ни считала Грузию. Грузия не смирится с фактическим разделом территории, не простит оскорбительную антигрузинскую кампанию и не забудет об экономических санкциях. Россия потеряла Грузию, потому что не смогла перешагнуть через собственное отвращение перед демократическими революциями, потому что российскую власть преследует кошмарный сон о народе, вышедшем на улицы, хоть с цветами, хоть без них. Россия потеряла Грузию (как, впрочем, и Украину) просто от страха, как ни парадоксально это звучит. Российская власть даже не попыталась подняться над собственными комплексами и начать выстраивать с Грузией нормальные дружеские отношения. На протяжении всех последних лет, прошедших после революции роз, моя страна лишь накапливала ошибки в отношениях со страной, где Россию любили так, как мало где. И то, что сегодня грузинский патриарх призвал страну к диалогу и успокоению, чтобы «не дать возможности внешним силам нанести вред нашей родине», печальное тому подтверждение. Какая внешняя сила, интересно, способна нанести вред Грузии?
> ...

----------


## P.S.

Նատալյայի հոդվածները վաղուց եմ կարդացել, իսկ Գազետա.ռու–ի գլխավոր խմբագիրը մի քանի տարի առաջ եկավ Հայաստան, օնլայն լրագրության մասին դասընթաց անցկացնելու Ինտերնյուսում։ Մարդ էինք ման գալիս, որ մասնակցի։ Արտակարգ դասախոսություն էր, բայց մի հինգ–վեց հոգի եկավ, որքան հիշում եմ։ Շատ ամոթ էր...

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր ժամը 10.00-ին Վրաստանի նախագահության թեկնածու Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլին հարցազրույց է տալու ժամանակավորապես եթերից հանված Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլու «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության ամենահիստերիկ (բառիս բուն ու բացահայտ իմաստով իմհկ) լրագրողին Ինգրա Գրիգոլիային 

Հետաքրքիր է, Հայաստանում սենց բան հնարավո՞ր է։

----------


## dvgray

Շուտով մեր մոտ էլ հնարավոր կլինի, եթե Լևոնին ընտրվելուց հետո չթողնենք էլի մեզանից կտրվել  :Wink: :
Ամեն ինչ կախված է մեզանից:
 :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե խնդրեմ, հարցազրույցի էական մոմենտներից մի բուկլետ կներկայացնե՞ս:  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Շուտով մեր մոտ էլ հնարավոր կլինի, եթե Լևոնին ընտրվելուց հետո չթողնենք էլի մեզանից կտրվել :
> Ամեն ինչ կախված է մեզանից:


Հուսանք  :Smile: 



> Իսկ եթե խնդրեմ, հարցազրույցի էական մոմենտներից մի բուկլետ կներկայացնե՞ս:


Սպասի դեռ, շոկի մեջ եմ, ժամ ու կես գզեց ու թողեց հարցերով  :LOL:  Շատ հետաքրքիր հարցազրույց էր  :Love:  Վերջին 4 տարվա ընթացքում հանրության համար բոլոր քիչ թե շատ մութ մնացած հարցերի պատասխանը տրվեց, լավ թե վատ երևի ամեն մեկը իր համար կորոշի ու կարտահայտի հունվարի 5-ին ընտրական արկղի մոտ։  :Wink: 
Մանրամասները հետո կգրեմ, երբ մի քանի անգամ կնայեմ հարցազրույցը  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Չորեքշաբթի օրը կվերացվի բոլոր խոչընդոտները «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության եթեր հեռարձակվելու: Չորեքշաբթի օրը հնարավորություն կտրվի լրագրողներին մտնել «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության շենք և հնարավորինս շուտ եթեր դուրս գալ։ Այս մասին հայտարարեց Վրաստանի նախագահի պաշտոնակատար Նինո Բուրջանաձեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկ հարցազրույցը ե՞րբ ես ներկայացնելու:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ հարցազրույցը ե՞րբ ես ներկայացնելու:


1.5 ժամանոց հարցազրույցը պիտի թարգմանե՞մ  :Shok: 
Բա մե՞ղք չեմ։ Եթե կոնկրետ հարցերի վերաբերյալ կա հետաքրքրություն, էտ մասերը թարգմանեմ էլի  :Sad:

----------


## P.S.

> 1.5 ժամանոց հարցազրույցը պիտի թարգմանե՞մ 
> Բա մե՞ղք չեմ։ Եթե կոնկրետ հարցերի վերաբերյալ կա հետաքրքրություն, էտ մասերը թարգմանեմ էլի


Որևէ բան Ժվանիայի սպանության  մասին խոսել է՞
Հայաստանի՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Որևէ բան Ժվանիայի սպանության  մասին խոսել է՞
> Հայաստանի՞


Չէ, Ժվանիայի մասին լրագրողը հարց տվեց.
 - Ի՞նչ կասեք Օքրուաշվիլիի կողմից Ձեզ ուղղված մեղադրանքներին։
 - Ես իրոք, չեմ պատրաստվում... Ես չեմ կարծում, որ լինի գոնե 10 մարդ, որը կհավատա Օքրուաշվիլի գոնե մեկ խոսքին։ Կարող է հավատալ մեկ անգամ, երկու անգամ, երեք անգամ... Ես կարծում եմ մեր ժողովուրդը շատ իմաստուն է։ Երկրորդը, որ փակենք այս թեման։ Ես ուզում եմ ներողություն խնդրեմ բոլորից, որ այսպես սխալվեցի Օքրուաշվիլիի վերաբերյալ։ Պատահում է։ Միգուցե այս մարդը հենց սկզբից էր այդպիսի, միգուցե հետո դարձավ այդպիսին, գովասանքը ազդեց վրան։ Այս մարդը կարող էր Վրաստանի պատմության մեջ մնալ շատ կարևոր տեսանկյունից։ Դրա փոխարեն նա այլ տարբերակ ընտրեց։ Սեփական պետության դեմ կոնկրետ գումարի համար հայտարարություններ անել(Ի նկատի ունի Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու կողմից Օքրուաշվիլուն 500 000 եվրո փոխանցելը - Artgeo)։ Շատ ցավալի է, որ դա տեղի է ունենում։ Վրաստանի պատմությունը հարուստ է ինչպես մեծ հերոսություններով, այնպես էլ մեծ անբարոյականության օրինակներով։ Ուզում եմ նշեմ, որ այդ մարդուն ես եմ ազատել աշխատանքից, լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, որ ………… (Երկար ճառ բանակի հզորացման վերաբերյալ - Artgeo)
- Ուզում եմ անցնել միջազգային թեմաներին, սակայն քանի որ հիշեցինք Օքրուաշվիլուն, ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ ամենասկանդալային հարցերից մեկին։ Նա ասաց, որ Ժվանիայի դին տարվել է այն տուն, որտեղ նրան գտել են։ Ի՞նչ կասեք։ Սա միշտ քննարկվող թեմա է։
- Ինգա, ես արդեն այդ հարցին պատասխանեցի և չեմ պատրաստվում իմ և Ձեր ժամանակը ծախսել հազար հիմարությունների վրա։

Հայաստանի մասին խոսք չի եղել  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, կարո՞ղ է իմանաս, սա ի՞նչ ալիք է http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThN0EmphtbE

----------


## Artgeo

Սկսած այս շաբաթից ամեն ուրբաթ և կիրակի Վրաստանի Հանրահին հեռուստատեսության եթերում ժամը 22.00-ին կլինեն Վրաստանի նախագահի թեկնածուների բանավեճեր։

----------


## dvgray

Արթգեո:
Իսկ ովքե՞ր են գրանցվել և ու՞մ հաղթելու շանսերն են մեծ:
Ինչքան հասկացա, Նինո Բուրջանաձեն նախագահի գրանցվածնեի ցուցակում չէ՞:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթգեո:
> Իսկ ովքե՞ր են գրանցվել և ու՞մ հաղթելու շանսերն են մեծ:
> Ինչքան հասկացա, Նինո Բուրջանաձեն նախագահի գրանցվածնեի ցուցակում չէ՞:


Նինո Բուրջանաձեն պառլամենտի խոսնակ է և ըստ սահմանադրության նա այժմ նախագահի պաշտոնակատարն է։ Նա հենց սկզբից բացառել էր իրենց կուսակցության կողմից որևէ այլ թեկնածուի առաջադրումը և հայտարարել, որ իրենց թեկնածուն Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլին է։

Ինչ վերաբերում է թեկնածուներին, ապա...  :LOL:  22 թեկնածու է գրանցվել  :LOL:  , այստեղից երեք հոգին խնդիրներ են ունեցել փաստաթղթերի հետ և նրանց իրավունք չի տրվել շարունակել պայքարը։ Թե ովքեր են եղել այդ երեքը ասել չեմ կարող, քանի որ նրանց որևէ մեկը չի ճանաչում։  :LOL: 

1. Irina Sarishvili- Chanturia – initiative group, - Ազգային-դեմկրատական կուսակցության նախագահի Գիա Ճանտուրիայի կինը, որին 1994 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 3-ին սպանեցին  իր տան բակում։ Պառլամենտական ընտրություններին ղեկավարաում էր Իգոր Գիորգաձեի կուսակցությունը։ Իգոր Գիորգաձեն այժմ թաքնվում է Ռուսաստանում, քանի որ Վրաստանում նրան մեղադրում են Շեվարդնաձեի մահափորձի մեջ։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ մի երկու ձայն կստանա  :LOL:  Իմ հիշելով առաջին անգամ է մասնակցում նախագահական ընտրություններին։ Հայտարարել է, որ պատրաստ է բանավիճել միայն Սահակաշվիլու հետ, քանի որ նպատակը Սահակաշվիլուն հեռացնելն է։
*2. David Gamkrelidze* – Political Union "New Rights”,  - Աջ-ընդդիմական կուսակցության առաջնորդ։ Մի ժամանակ բացահայտ կերպով ֆինանսավորվում էր Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու կողմից, այժմ մի տեսակ չեն խոսում դրա մասին։ Մասնակցել է 2004 թվականի հունվարի 4-ի նախագահական ընտրություններին։ Ունի որոշակի ընտրազանգված։ Ընտրություններում հաղթելու դեպքում պատրաստվում է անցկացնել ռեֆերենդում Վրաստանի պետական կազմի վերաբերյալ։
*3. Shalva Natelashvili* – Georgian Labour Party, - Օօօ, սա վերջին 15 տարվա հավերժ ընդդիմություն Նաթելաշվիլին է, կարելի է համեմատել Ժիրինովսկու հետ։ Հայտնի է իր ԽՍՀՄ-ական ինտոնացիաներով արած հայտարարություններով, որ «Սահակաշվիլու տեռռորիստական միավորումը...» և այլն, և այլն։ Ունի որոշակի ընտրազանգված, որոնց գերակշռող մասը մարգինալներն են։ Միասնական ընդդիմության խորհրդի մեջ էր, սակայն առանձին դրես իր թեկնածությունը։
*4. Giorgi Maisashvili* – initiative group, - 2004-ին Սահակաշվիլու կողմից ԱՄՆ-ից Վրաստան բերված այս մարդը որքան խելացի է, նույնքան աննորմալ է։ Հրատարակել է «Վրաստանի տնտեսության զարգացման ծրագիր» գիրքը։ Ընտրազանգված առայժմ չունի, սակայն ակտիվ կերպով աշխատում է այդ ուղղությամբ։  Տարբերվում է իր գործեկաոճով և հայատարարել է, որ «*նոյեմբերի* 5-ին կհաղթի Սահակաշվիլուն»։  :LOL: 
5. Levan Kidzinidze – initiative group, - Չգիտեմ ով է
6. Elene Tepnadze- Bagrationi – initiative group, - Չգիտեմ ով է
7. Tmaz Bibiluri – initiative group, - Չգիտեմ ով է
*8. Mikheil Saakashvili* – United National Movement. - Դե, պարզ է  :Smile: 
*9. Arkadi ( Badri) Patarkatsishvili* – initiative group - 90-ականների Ռուսաստանում փող վաստակած օլիգարխ է, Բերեզովսկու աջ ձեռքը։ Ռուսաստանում մեղադրվում է բազմաթիվ կետերով, որոնցից մեկը Վլադ Լիստյեվի սպանությունն է։ Ռուսաստանը բազմիցս դիմել է Վրաստանին Պատառկացիշվիլուն փոխանցելու հայցով, սակայն միշտ մերժում է ստացել։ Ընդդիմությունը ֆինանսավորվում է նրա կողմից և չի բացառվում, որ ընդդիմադիրները հանեն իրենց թեկնածությունները նրա օգտին։ Սեփական «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության եթերում հայտարարել է, որ «պատրաստ է մինջև վերջին լուման ծախսել Սահակաշվիլու ֆաշիստական ռեժիմը հեռացնելու համար»։ Ռուսաստանի դումայի պատգամավորները հայտարարել են, որ ողջունում են այդ քայլը և չեն բացառում, որ հանեն նրա դեմ մեղադրանքները։ Առայժմ թաքնվում է Լոնդոնում, քանի որ Վրաստանում նրա դեմ հարուցված է քրեական գործ։ Հատկանշական է, որ նրա շտաբի անդամ է Ժվանիայի եղբայրը։
*10. Levan Gachechiladze* – Political Union "Freedom”  - Միասնական ընդդիմության թեկնածուն է։ Բացարձակապես զուրկ խոսելու տաղանդից այս անձնավորության ընտրությունը Միասնական ընդդիմության կողմից առաջացրել էր բոլորի, այդ թվում նաև իմ զարմանքը։ Իմիջմեյքերները խորհուրդ են տվել քիչ խոսել եղած ընտրազանգվածն էլ չկորցնելու համար։ Մի քանի օր առաջ հայտարարել էր, որ «բոլոր սոցիոլոգիաներում ինքը առաջին տեղում է»։ Ծրագրի վերնագիրը՝ «Նախագահության 200 օր» ։ Ընտրվելու դեպքում պատրաստվում է վերափոխել Վրաստանը Մոնարխիստական երկրի։ Հայտնի է իր քֆուրներով ու կատաղած խոսելով։ Ունի որոշակի ընտրազանգված, որոնք հիմնականում մարգինալներն են, գողերն ու անարխիստները։
11. Giorgi Shervashidze – initiative group Չգիտեմ ով է
12. Shalva Kuprashvili – initiative group Չգիտեմ ով է
13. Kartlos Garibashvili – initiative group Մշտական թեկնածու է
14. Giorgi Korganashvili - initiative group Չգիտեմ ով է
15. Giorgi Gachechiladze - initiative group - Կանաչների կուսակցության նախագահն է։ Տարածվել են բամբասանքներ, որ Միասնական ընդդիմությունը նրան ստիպում է հանել իր թեկանծությունը, քանի որ ազգանունները նույնն են և ընտրողը կարող է շփոթվել։
16. Phazil Alievi – initiative group - Արդեն հանել է
17. Teimuraz Shashiashvili – initiative group Մշտական թեկնածու է
18. Archil Ioseliani – initiative group Չգիտեմ ով է
19 Giorgi Gakhokidze – initiative group Չգիտեմ ով է
20 Gia Chkhikvadze - initiative group Չգիտեմ ով է
21. Avtandil Margiani – initiative group Մշտական թեկնածու է
22. Avtandil Pilauri - initiative group Չգիտեմ ով է


Իմ կողմից բոլդով նշված մարդկանց հաղթանակը չի բացառվում։ Սակայն վերջերս անց էր կացվել սոցիոլոգիական հարցում Բի-ՍԻ-ՋԻ ընկերության կողմից, որոնց տվյալները բավականին ուժեղ ագրեսիայով ընդունեցին ընդդիմադիր գործիչներն ու ԱԶԳ ռուսաթերթեը։ ։ Ընդդիմադիր գործիչները միանգամից միտինգ կազմակերպեցին Ռուսթավի 2 հեռուստաընկերության մոտ։ Բայց, գրեթե նույն տվյալներն են ստացվել իմ կողմից անցակցված հարցման արդյունքում ու գրեթե նույն արդյունքն են ստանում բոլորը Ֆորում.գե ֆորումից։ Սրա հետ մեկտեղ, Ֆորում.գե ում անցակցված հարցումներում Սահակաշվիլին ամեն տեղ պարտվում է։ Նույնիսկ «Ո՞ւմ եք ընտրում։ Սահակաժվիլո՞ւն, թե՞ հատակի փայտիկին» հարցման մեջ, հաղթեղ հատակի փայտը  :LOL: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է իմ հարցմանը։ Ես մի դեպքում հարցրել եմ բոլոր իմ ծանոթներին, երկրորդ դեպքում հեռախոսով անկապ համարներ եմ հավաքել։ Երկու դեպքում էլ Սահակաշվիլու օգտին 60 տոկոս էր մոտավորապես։


Վրաստանի կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի վեբ կայքը - http://cec.gov.ge/index.php?lang_id=ENG&sec_id=1

----------


## dvgray

Արթգեո ջան, շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 
Ես այնպես հասկացա, որ հիմնականում պայքարը գնալու է Սահակաշվիլու համախոհների և հակասահակաշվի խմբերի միջև:
Իսկ ինչ-որ մի գաղափարական պայքարի հոտ գալի՞ս է այդ ամենից:
Սահակաշվիլին պարզ է, որ շարունակելու է այն, ինչ սկսել է ու արել է այս մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում, իսկ ընդիմադիրները ընդիմանում են անձի՞ն, թե ունեն նաև ինչ-ինչ գաղափարներ:

Հետո, մի հարց էլ: Թբիլիսիում կա՞ արդյոք ընդգծված առաջատար:
 :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես այնպես հասկացա, որ հիմնականում պայքարը գնալու է Սահակաշվիլու համախոհների և հակասահակաշվի խմբերի միջև:


Այդպես է ստացվում։ Այսինքն ի սկզբանե այդպես էր։ Բայց օրինակ Գիա Մաիսաշվիլին հայտարարեց, որ եթե լինի երկրորդ փուլ ու երկրորդ փուլ անցնեն Սահակաշվիլին ու «օլիգարխը» (Անուն ազգանուն չի ասվել), ապա ինքը կսատարի Սահակաշվիլուն։



> Իսկ ինչ-որ մի գաղափարական պայքարի հոտ գալի՞ս է այդ ամենից:
> Սահակաշվիլին պարզ է, որ շարունակելու է այն, ինչ սկսել է ու արել է այս մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում, իսկ ընդիմադիրները ընդիմանում են անձի՞ն, թե ունեն նաև ինչ-ինչ գաղափարներ:


Սահակաշվիլին ընդունել է իր սխալը և ասում, որ հետագա 5 տարին իր նախագահության կլինեն ավելի սոցիալական ուղղվածության։ Նրա թիմն էլ բացատրություններ է տալիս, որ եթե մինչ այժմ պայմանականորեն 100 միավորանոց բյուջեից 70 միավորը ծախսվում էր ռեֆորմների վրա, իսկ 30 միավորը սոցիալական խնդիրների, ապա հիմա 50 կամ ավելի քիչ կծախսվի ռեֆորմների և մնացածը սոցիալական խնդիրների լուծման համար։ Իրականցվում են հետևյալ ծրագրերը.
1. «Անցկացնենք ձմեռը տաք միասին» - նախագահի -50 լարի հոսանքի և 50 լարի գազի համար, անցած տարի էլ է եղել
2. «100 000 աշխատատեղ» - պետության և բիզնեսի միասնական - 3 ամիս աշխատացնում են ամիսը 200 լարիով, հետո եթե լավ աշխատես գործի են վերցնում, անցած տարի էլ է եղել
3. Ամեն նոր ծնված երեխայի համար սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքները և երրորդ երեխայից սկսած բոլորը կստանան 1000 լարի - պետության և բիզնեսի միասնական, սա նոր նախաձեռնությունը։
4. Ավարտվել է խաղողահավաք 2007-ը, որի ընթացքում պետությունը օգնում էր խաղողի հանձման մեջ, մի մասը ասում է հաջողված է, մյուս մասը ասում է, որ ոչ
5. Սկսվել է Նարնջագույն հավաքը
Բացի դրանից կրկնապատկվում է թոշակը, ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը։

Մյուս կողմը առայժմ զուտ լոզունգներով է խոսում, սակայն ցույց չի տալիս իրականացման ուղիները։ Միակ գաղափարախոսությունը մնում է նույնը՝ Վրաստանը առանց Սահակաշվիլու, Վրաստանը առանց նախագահի։ Այսինքն Միասնական ընդդիմության թեկնածուն և Գամկրելիձեն վերափոխելու են պետությունը նախագահական մոդելից Պառլամենտականի կամ Պառլամենտական թագավորության։

Պատառկացիշվիլին առայժմ լռում է։

Նաթելաշվիլին ասում է, որ իրենք են փրկելու Վրաստանը «Սահակաշվիլու տեռռորիստական միավորումից»։  :LOL:  Ի դեպ, այս մարդուն Շեվարդնաձեի ժամանակ առաջարկել են Թբիլիսի քաղաքի խորհրդի նախագահի տեղը, ինչից նա հրաժարվել է։ Այդ տեղը զբաղեցրել է Սահակաշվիլին։ Ինքը մշտական ընդդիմություն ա, վերջին 15 տարվա ընթացքում։




> Հետո, մի հարց էլ: Թբիլիսիում կա՞ արդյոք ընդգծված առաջատար:


Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես, ասելով առաջատար ու ո՞ւմ կողմից։ 

Բացի դրանից։ Տարօրինակ բաներ են կատարվում։ Ընդդիմությունը խոսում է, որ կառավարությունը անընդհատ ահաբեկում է իրենց ու իրենց օֆիսները։ Այսօր առավոտյան էլ հեռուստատեսությունները տարածվեցին լուրեր, որ Թբիլիսիի թաղամասերից մեկում Միասնական ընդդիմության օֆիսն են փորձել ահաբեկել։ Բայց անձամբ ես դրա իմաստը չեմ հասկանում։ Երկու օր առաջ, Թբիլիսիի մի քանի թաղամասում գազը անջատեցին, ինչը ԹբիլՂազԳազտրանսը անվանեց «սաբոտաժ» և թեժ գիծ բացեց։ Երեք օր առաջ իբր կառավարությունը անջատեց մի հեռուստատեսություն, որը եթեր է հեռարձակվում միայն կաբելային ցանցով ու մինչ այժմ միայն երաժշտություն էր հեռարձակում ու շատերը ոչ էլ գիտեին այդ ալիքի գոյության վերաբերյալ։  :LOL:  Կարճ ասած ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում։

----------


## dvgray

> Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես, ասելով առաջատար ու ո՞ւմ կողմից։


Ուզում էի հարցնել, թե քո կարծիքով նախագահի թեկնածուներից ո՞վ Թբիլիսիում  ավելի մեծ ռեյտինգ ունի:




> Երկու օր առաջ, Թբիլիսիի մի քանի թաղամասում գազը անջատեցին, ինչը ԹբիլՂազԳազտրանսը անվանեց «սաբոտաժ» և թեժ գիծ բացեց։


Վրացական պետական  ապարատում /ես շփվել եմ մաքսատների հետ ՝ հատկապես Սարպիի մաքսատան ու նաև իրենց "Թեժ գծի" հետ/ բավականին "աբիժնիկ" մասսա է հավաքված, ու տարօրինակ չի լինե, եթե անցնեն բացահայտ սաբոտաժի, սլաքը ուղղելով Սահակաշվիլու կառավարության վրա: Մաքսատնից թողնելու ժամանակ աչքերներից էր երևում, թե ինչպիսի նոստալգիայով էին հիշում մինչ Սահակաշվիլու շրջանը, երբ աջ ու ձախ ոնց թուրերն ուզում, կտրում էր:
Այդպես էլ ուղղակի ասում էին բաց թողնելուց՝ "Սկաժի սբասիբո Սահակաշվիլի  :Smile: ", ատամները կրճտացնելով, ու բավարարվելով մի տուփ ծխախոտ կամ մի շիշ գարեջուր մուրալով:

Սահակաշվիլուն  հլա դեռ պետական ապարատում մեծ գործեչ կա անելու  :Wink: :

Հ.Գ. Ես էս ասում եմ, ոչ թե Հայաստանի հետ համեմատելով, որտեղ պետական ապարատի աշխատանքի առումով՝  համեմատելու եզր անգամ չկա, ոչ էլ մորդաբոյ Ռուսաստանի,  այլ Եվրոպայի  :Smile: :

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուզում էի հարցնել, թե քո կարծիքով նախագահի թեկնածուներից ո՞վ Թբիլիսիում  ավելի մեծ ռեյտինգ ունի:


Սահակաշվիլին, Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեն և Պատառկացիշվիլին։ Ավանդաբար, գործող նախագահը ամենաշատ ձայն է ստանում ազգային փոքրամասնություններից ու ռեգիոններից։ Թբիլիսիում ձայները ավելի խայտաբղետ են։ Սակայն իմ կողմից անցկացված հարցումը եղել է միայն Թբիլիսիի սահմաններում ու 100-ից 60-ը Սահակաշվիլուն էին ձայն տալիս։

Ի դեպ, տպավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ ընդդիմությունը պատրաստվում է ոչ թե ընտրություններին, այլ ընտրությունների հաջորդ օրվան։ Մաիսաշվիլին արդեն հայտարարել է, որ հունվարի 6-ից կոչ է անում բնակչությանը անհնազանդության, իսկ Միասնական ընդդիմությունը հայտարարել է, որ «եթե հաղթի Սահակաշվիլին, ապա նրանք չեն ճանաչի ընտրությունները, իսկ եթե մեկ այլ թեկնածու, ապա կճանաչեն»։ Ինչն իմ կարծիքով աբսուրդության հասնող հայտարարություն է։

----------


## dvgray

Արթգեո
Իսկ եթե խնդրեմ  :Smile:  համեմատական անալիզ կատարես Հայաստանում և Վրաստանում սպասվող ընտրությունների լուսաբանման ու քարոզարշավի վերաբերյա՞լ:
Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գծեր ես տեսնում և ի՞նչ ընդգծված տարբերություններ:

Իսկ ժողովրդի ակտիվությունը ինչպիսի՞ն է:  Թեկնածուների միջև առկա տարաձայնությունները տարածվու՞մ են նաև ժողովրդի վրա: Այսինքն ժողովուրդն էլ ակտիվ բանավիճու՞մ է… կամ ավելին՝ իրար նայում որպես ոխերիմ թշնամիների: Թե՞ ժողովուրդը թքած ունի ընտրությունների վրա, համարելով որ մեկ է խաբելու են… կամ էլ ավելի լոյալ է նայում իր չնախընտրած թեկնածուին:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթգեո
> Իսկ եթե խնդրեմ  համեմատական անալիզ կատարես Հայաստանում և Վրաստանում սպասվող ընտրությունների լուսաբանման ու քարոզարշավի վերաբերյա՞լ:


Վայ, էս ինչ բարդ բան ես ասում  :Think:  Լավ, փորձեմ մի կողմ դնել որոշակի սուբյեկտիվությունս, ինչը մինչև հիմա էլ էի փորձում։ Տեսնենք ինչ կստացվի։  :Wink: 



> Ի՞նչ ընդհանուր գծեր ես տեսնում և ի՞նչ ընդգծված տարբերություններ:


*Տարբերություններ*
Բոլոր հեռուստաալիքները հավասարապես են լուսաբանում բոլոր թեկնածուների ելույթները, շնորահանդեսները, միտինգներն ու հայտարարությունները։ Հիմանականում այս ամենը եթեր է գնում ուղիղ, առանց մեկնաբանությունների։ 
Լրատվության առումով մի կաթիլ սուբյեկտիվություն անգամ չկա։ Ավելին, ընդդիմադիրներին ավելի շատ եթեր են տրամադրում, զուտ այն պատճառով, որ նրանք ավելի ակտիվ են։
Ուրբաթ ու կիրակի Վրաստանի հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ սկսվելու են բանավեճերը։
Մեծ ուշադրություն է դարձվում միջազգային հանրությանը։ Սահակաշվիլին պահանջել է, որ հնարավորինս շատ դիտորդ գա թե՛ նախընտրական, թե՛ ընտրական գործընթացներին հետևելուն։
Նախագահը հրաժարական է տվել զուտ Վրաստանի միջազգային վարկանիշի համար, մինչդեռ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ներքին կտրվածքով դրա կարիքը չկար։

*Նմանությունները*
Ռուսաստանի մատը երկու դեպքում էլ խառն է։ Մի դեպքում իշխանությունը փոխելու համար, մյուսում՝ պահպանելու։ Ռուսական ալիքները Վրաստանի նախընտրական գործընթացին ակտիվ մասնակցում են, հիմնականում լուսաբանելով ընդդիմության գործողությունները։ 

Թերևս այլ նմանություն քարոզարշավի ու լուսաբանման մեջ չեմ տեսնում  :Think: 




> Իսկ ժողովրդի ակտիվությունը ինչպիսի՞ն է:  Թեկնածուների միջև առկա տարաձայնությունները տարածվու՞մ են նաև ժողովրդի վրա: Այսինքն ժողովուրդն էլ ակտիվ բանավիճու՞մ է… կամ ավելին՝ իրար նայում որպես ոխերիմ թշնամիների: Թե՞ ժողովուրդը թքած ունի ընտրությունների վրա, համարելով որ մեկ է խաբելու են… կամ էլ ավելի լոյալ է նայում իր չնախընտրած թեկնածուին:


Դե, Վրաստանն էլ Հայաստանի նման հետխորհրդային Հարավկովկասյան մենթալիտետի հասարակություն է և պարզ է, որ խիստ քաղաքականացված է։ Իհարկե կան և բանավեճեր և կարծիքների փոխանակում։ Բայց ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի Վրաստանում ընդդիմության կողմնակիցներն են ագրեսիվ ու խիստ ծայրահեղական։ Իշխանամետ մասը հասարակության ավելի հանգիստ է։ Բացի դրանից, իշխանամետ մասսան ավելի խայտաբղետ է։ Այսինքն չնայած նրան, որ տվյալ դեպքում Սահակաշվիլու կողմն են, բայց նրանք էլ են քննադատում Սահակաշվիլուն։ Իսկ ընդդիմադիրները միայն Սահակաշվիլուն քննադատելով են զբաղված։ 
Հետաքրքիր է տենդենցը։ Վրաստանում նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիրներն են փաստում, որ հասարակությունը որոշակի տրանսֆորմացիայի է ենթարկվում։ Վրաստանի նպատակը ՆԱՏՈ-ն է։

----------


## Artgeo

> 15. Giorgi Gachechiladze - initiative group - Կանաչների կուսակցության նախագահն է։ Տարածվել են բամբասանքներ, որ Միասնական ընդդիմությունը նրան ստիպում է հանել իր թեկանծությունը, քանի որ ազգանունները նույնն են և ընտրողը կարող է շփոթվել։


Հանեց, Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեի օգտին...

----------


## dvgray

Եվրոպան պատրաստվում է մեծ դիտորդական առաքերլություն ուղարկել Վրաստան:

Արթգեո:
Կրկին շնորհակալություն  :Smile:  և մի քանի հարց ևս:
Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ինչպիսի՞ն է վրացահայության և մասնավորապես Ջավախքի հայության վերաբերմունքը այս ընտրություններին: Պասի՞վ են,  թե կա ակտիվություն:
Թեկնածուներից ու՞մ են հայկական միջավայրում սատարում:

Իսկ առկա քաղաքական կուսակցությունների մեջ վրացահայերը ինչ-որ մի ներկայություն ունե՞ն: 
Եվ նույն հարցը կուզենայի տալ, կապված ազրբեջանցիների հետ: Նրանք ինչ-որ մի մասնակցություն ունե՞ն քաղաքական կուսակցություններում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եվրոպան պատրաստվում է մեծ դիտորդական առաքերլություն ուղարկել Վրաստան:


Սահակաշվիլին էր պահանջել, որ հնարավորինս շատ դիտորդ գա: Իմ տեղեկություններով, մոտ 300 դիտորդ է գալու։ Ռուսաստանի դիտորդներին չեն հրավիրում  :Tongue:  Դրա հետ միասին կլինի այլ պաշտպանական միջոցներ՝ մատների թանաքոտում, էքզիտ փոլեր և տեսախցիկներ։ Առաջին երկուսը սովորական միջոցառումներ են արդեն, իսկ տեսախցիկները նոու հաու է մեր համար  :Smile: 



> Արթգեո:
> Կրկին շնորհակալություն  և մի քանի հարց ևս:


Խնդրեմ, սիրով կպատասխանեմ բոլոր հարցերին  :Smile: 



> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, ինչպիսի՞ն է վրացահայության և մասնավորապես Ջավախքի հայության վերաբերմունքը այս ընտրություններին: Պասի՞վ են,  թե կա ակտիվ:


Վերջերս մի փոքր կապս խզվել է վիրահայության հասարակապես ակտիվ մարդկանց հետ: Հիմնական կապս դպրոցի, թատրոնի, «Վրաստան» թերթի ու եկեղեցու միջոցով էր: 
Եկեղեցում ու թատրոնում ակտիվ գործունեություն են ծավալել դաշնակները http://armenia.ge : Դե ես էլ հետները չունեմ  :Smile:  Չնայած այդ կազմակերպության անդամների մեծ մասին ճանաչում եմ:
«Վրաստան» թերթի խմբագիր՝ Վան Բայբուրթյանը, ոչ պրինցիպյալ, անդեմ ու անկարծիք այդ անձնավորությունը միշտ հաճոյախոսել է իշխանություններին: Շեվարդնաձեի ժամանակ պառլամենտի անդամ էր: 
Ջավախքի հայության հետ կապս Հայաստանից գնալուց հետո կտրվել է  :LOL: 



> Թեկնածուներից ու՞մ են հայկական միջավայրում սատարում:


Ես ընկերներիս ու ընտանիքիս մասին կարող եմ ասել: Մայրս դեմ է, ես կողմ, եղբայրս ընտրելու իրավունք չունի, բայց դեմ է  :LOL:  Հայ ընկերներիս շրջանում մենակ մեկն է դեմ, չնայած ընտրություններին խախտելու եմ նրա ազատ ընտրելու իրավունքը ու ուժ գործադրեմ  :Blush: 
Սենց թե նենց, ազգային փոքրամասնությունները բոլորի կողմից ընդունվում են, որպես գործող իշխանության ավանդական ընտրազանգված: Ինքս էլ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու  :Think: 



> Իսկ առկա քաղաքական կուսակցությունների մեջ վրացահայերը ինչ-որ մի ներկայություն ունե՞ն:


Պառլամենտում մի քանի հայ պատգամավոր կա:
http://parliament.ge/index.php?lang_...2&cevri_id=466
http://parliament.ge/index.php?lang_...2&cevri_id=441
http://parliament.ge/index.php?lang_...2&cevri_id=440
http://parliament.ge/index.php?lang_...2&cevri_id=431
Այլ հայազգի ներկայացուցիչների մասին տեղյակ չեմ: 
Իմ դիտարկմամներով ամենալիբերալ վերաբերմունքը ազգային փոքրամասնությունների հանդեպ Ազգային Շարժում կուսակցությունն ու Սահակաշվիլին ունեն: 



> Եվ նույն հարցը կուզենայի տալ, կապված ազրբեջանցիների հետ: Նրանք ինչ-որ մի մասնակցություն ունե՞ն քաղաքական կուսակցություններում:


Բացարձակապես տեղյակ չեմ  :Smile: 

Ըստ Վրաստանի ընտրական օրենսդրության, նախագահի թեկնածուները պիտի ներկայացնեին առնվազն 50 000 կողմնակիցների ստորագրություններ մինչև այսօրվա 18.00։ Առավոտվանից սկսվել էր մրցավազք թե ով ամենաշատը կներկայացնի, Սահակաշվիլին ներկայացրել էր 150 000, հետո տեսնելով, որ Պատառկացիշվիլին ավելի շատ է ներկայացրել ևս 55 000 ավելացրին  :LOL: 

Շալվա Նաթելաշվիլի - 75 000
Սահակաշվիլի Միխեիլ 205 000 (150 000 + 55 000)
Իրինա Սարիշվիլի - 57 000
Դաթո Գամկրելիձե - 165 000
Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլի - 202 170 
Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե - 63 000
Գիա Մաիսաշվիլի - 70 000
Ավթանդիլ Մարգիանի - 50 800
Շալվա Կուպրաշվիլի - 50 500
Քարթլոս Ղարիբաշվիլի - 52 000
Արչիլ Իոսելանի - 70 000
Լեվան Քիձինիձե - 52 000
Գիորգի Շերվաշիձե - 51 150

Այսինքն առայժմ մնաց 13 թեկնածու։ Երկու օր կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը ստուգելու է այդ ստորագրությունները։

Սահմանվեց հեռուստատեսային անվճար ժամաքանակը՝
Ամեն ժամը մեկ Վրաստանի Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ - 1 րոպե
Երեք ժամը մեկ ցանկացած այլ ալիքով  - 1.5 րոպե

Վաղվանից Վրաստանի Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության ուղիղ եթերում սկսվում են դեբատները։ Պատասխանի համար տրվում է 1.5 րոպե, օպոնենտի պատասխանին կոմենտար անելու համար 30 վարկյան։ 

Շոուն սկսվում է  :Clapping:

----------


## P.S.

> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, կարո՞ղ է իմանաս, սա ի՞նչ ալիք է http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThN0EmphtbE


Այո, տեղյակ եմ։ Դա Լոս–Անջելեսում գործող Armenian Russian Television Network–ն է, կարճ ARTN, պոպուլյար ալիք է Լոսում, սակայն իմ տպավորությամբ շատ սիրողական է։ Էդ հաղորդավարն էլ, առաջ Լրաբեր է կարդացել 80-ականներին և 90–ականների սկզբին։ Գրիգոր ...չգիտեմ ինչ–յան։

----------


## Artgeo

> Այո, տեղյակ եմ։ Դա Լոս–Անջելեսում գործող Armenian Russian Television Network–ն է, կարճ ARTN, պոպուլյար ալիք է Լոսում, սակայն իմ տպավորությամբ շատ սիրողական է։ Էդ հաղորդավարն էլ, առաջ Լրաբեր է կարդացել 80-ականներին և 90–ականների սկզբին։ Գրիգոր ...չգիտեմ ինչ–յան։


Շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 

Գրանցվեց 7 թեկնածու

Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլի - Ազգային Շարժում կուսակցություն
Իրինա Սարիշվիլի - Իմեդի (Հույս) կուսակցություն
Դաթո Գամկրելիձե - Աջ ընդիմություն կուսակցություն
Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլի - բիզնեսմեն
Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե - Միասնական Ազգային Խորհուրդ (Միասնական ընդդիմություն)
Գիա Մաիսաշվիլի - 
Շալվա Նաթելաշվիլի - Լեիբորիստական կուսակցություն

----------


## Artgeo

Դեկտեմբերի 12-ի ժամը 20.00-ից «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը եթերում է։
Տվյալ պահին Ազգային Կարգավորիչ կոմիսիան (հայերենը լավ ստացվե՞ց  :LOL:  ) պահանջում է երեք հեռուստաընկերությունների տերերի մասին տեղեկություններ և ֆինանսական թափանցիկություն: Երեք ալիքներն են՝ Ռուսթավի 2, Մզե (վրացերեն Արև) և Իմեդի (վրացերեն Հույս): 

Ընդդիմությունը շարունակում է ապացուցել, որ պատրաստվում է հունվարի 6-ի համար, այլ ոչ ընտրությունների։ Անընդհատ խոսում են կեղծումների մասին, որոնց մոտ 10 տոկոսն է իրական, մնացածը կեղծ։ Օրինակ երեկ հայտարարել էին, որ իմ ընդդիմադիր ընկերներից մեկին բռնել են, տարել ինչ-որ անտառ ու ծեծել։ Անհանգստացած զանգեցի ընկերոջս, որը հոգնած ու արդեն անգիր արած ասաց, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է ու այդպիսի բան չկա։

Կամ օրինակ երեկ ու այսօր ամբողջ օրը խոսում են, որ ընտրացուցակներն են կեղծված 1 միլիոն մարդով՝ «մեռած հոգիներով»։ Եթե ընդունենք, որ դա ճիշտ է, ապա մոտ 3 միլիոն ընտրողից ամեն 3-րդը «մեռած հոգի» է։ http://forum.ge ի մասնակիցների (այդ թվում և իմ) կողմից արդեն երկու օր http://www.voters.cec.gov.ge/ կայքում որոնումները այդպիսի «հոգիների» առկայությունը չապացուցվեց։

Այն, որ ընտրողների թիվը ընտրացուցակներում ավելացել է փաստ է։ Սակայն խնդիրը նրանում է, որ 2004 թվականի նախագահակն ընտրությունների ժամանակ հեղափոխության արդյունքում իշխանության եկած ուժերը հրաժարվեցին օգտագործել հին ուռճացված ու ոչ ստույգ ընտրացուցակները և կազմակերպեցին ընտրողների նախնական գրանցում, որի արդյունքում գրանցվեց մոտ 2 400 000 ընտրող։
2006 թվականի տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրություններին արդեն կար որոշակի ստուգված ընտրացուցակ։ Այդ ընտրացուցակի մեջ ներգրավված էր 3 205 634 ընտրող։
Այս տարի ընտրացուցակները ստուգվել են դռնեդուռ և արդյունքում ընտրացուցակում ընտրողների քանակը կազմել է 3 369 718։
Ըստ այդմ, ընտրացուցակների կեղծելու մասին ընդիմության խոսքերը հերթական բամբասանքն ու բլեֆն են, որոնք ուղղված են նախագահական ընտրություններում իրենց պարտությունը «արդարացնելուն»։

Դեբատները անցնում են շատ հետաքրքիր, բայց մի տեսակ միապաղաղ ու հոգնեցնող։ Կամ էլ իմ վերաբերմունքն է այդպիսին դառնում։ Նախագահի թեկնածուները առայժմ չեն մասնակցում։ Մասնակցում են նրանց ներկայացուցիչները։

----------


## Artgeo

Թեկնածուները ստացան իրենց ընտրական համարները

1.  Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե
2.  Արկադի Պատարկացիշվիլի
3.  Դավիթ Գամկրելիձե
4.  Շալվա Նաթելաշվիլի
5.  Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլի
6.  Գիորգի Մաիսաշվիլի
7.  Իրինա Սարիշվիլի-Ճանտուրիա

Հրատարակվեց դեկտեմբերի 10-ից 15-ը անցկացված մեդիա մոնիտորինգի տվյալները
Սահակաշվիլին հիշատակվել է 187 անգամ խիստ բացասական կոնտեքստում, 120 անգամ դրական և 260 չեզոք: 
Գաչեչիլաձեն 8 անգամ բացասական, 198 չեզոք և 22 դրական: 
Մնացած մանրամասները այստեղ http://cec.gov.ge/index.php?lang_id=...3&info_id=3693

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, եթե հետաքրքիր չի, կարող եմ չգրել  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, եթե հետաքրքիր չի, կարող եմ չգրել


Ես կարդում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ում հետաքրքիր չի չի էլ մտնի կարդա:
Դու շարունակիր գրել:

----------


## schuschanik

> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, եթե հետաքրքիր չի, կարող եմ չգրել




հետաքրքիր է:  :Smile: հա ի միջիայլոց ի՞նչ եղավ Օկրուաշվլու հարցը: Խորհրդավոր ձևով լռում են: Քաղաքական ապաստարան ստացա՞վ:

----------


## Artgeo

> հետաքրքիր է: հա ի միջիայլոց ի՞նչ եղավ Օկրուաշվլու հարցը: Խորհրդավոր ձևով լռում են: Քաղաքական ապաստարան ստացա՞վ:


Օքրուաշվիլին Գերմանիայի բանտերից մեկում է։ 40 օրվա ընթացքում պաշտոնական Թբիլիսին պիտի ներկայացնի փաստեր։ Դրա հետ միասին Օքրուաշվիլու փաստաբանը արդեն պահանջել է Գերմանիայից քաղաքական ապաստարան։ Առայժմ երկու կողմն էլ լռում են։  :Wink: 

Հաստատվեցին պլեբիսցիտի հարցերը

1. «Համաձա՞յն եք, թե՞ ոչ Վրաստանի անդամակցմանը Հյուսիսատլանտյան դաշինքին ( ՆԱՏՈ)»
Պատասխանները ԱՅՈ և ՈՉ

2. «Համաձա՞յն եք, թե՞ ոչ, որ հերթական պառլամենտական ընտրությունները անցկացվեն գարնանը։
ԱՅՈ և ՈՉ


Դիտորդների թիվը արդեն հասնում է 700-ի։

Վրաստանի 10 քաղաքների բոլոր ընտրատարածքներում կմոնտաժվի վիդեոկամերաներ։

----------


## dvgray

> Հաստատվեցին պլեբիսցիտի հարցերը
> 1. «Համաձա՞յն եք, թե՞ ոչ Վրաստանի անդամակցմանը Հյուսիսատլանտյան դաշինքին ( ՆԱՏՈ)»
> Պատասխանները ԱՅՈ և ՈՉ


Համարձակ է  :Smile: :
Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն են սոց. հարցումների տվյալները, կապված այս հարցի հետ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Համարձակ է :
> Իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն են սոց. հարցումների տվյալները, կապված այս հարցի հետ:


Հարցը երևի մի փոքր սխալ եմ գրել երևի։ «Համաձայն» չէ, «Աջակցում»  :Wink: 

Ըստ BCG-ի (հարցվել է 10 000 18-ից բարձր տարիքի, սխալմունքը 2%-ի սահմաններում 16.11.07-29.11.07)
*
Ընդհանուր պատկեր*
1. Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե 8.8 %
2. Արկադի Պատարկացիշվիլի  8.5 %
3. Դավիթ Գամկրելիձե 3.6 %
4. Շալվա Նաթելաշվիլի 3.4 %
5. Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլի  30.7%
6. Գիորգի Մաիսաշվիլի 2.1 %
7. Իրինա Սարիշվիլի-Ճանտուրիա
Չեմ գնալու 2.2%
Գնալու եմ ու բոլորին ջնջելու 1.7%
Դեռ չեմ որոշել 32.8 %
Հրաժարվեցին պատասխանել 6.2 %

*Նրանք ովքեր հաստատ են գնում ընտրություններին և որոշել են ում են ձայն տալու*
1. Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձե 15.5 %
2. Արկադի Պատարկացիշվիլի 14.5 %
3. Դավիթ Գամկրելիձե 6.4  %
4. Շալվա Նաթելաշվիլի 5.6 %
5. Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլի 54.5%
6. Գիորգի Մաիսաշվիլի 3.5 %
7. Իրինա Սարիշվիլի-Ճանտուրիա

*Ե՞րբ եք ուզում անցկացվի պառլամենտական ընտրությունները*
Աշնանը 13.8 %
Գարնանը 63.6 %
Չգիտեմ, մեկ է 22.6 %

Նատոյի մասին բան չկա  :LOL:  Բայց մի քանի այլ հարցումներ եմ տեսել, որտեղ 90%-ից ավել է միշտ եղել։ Կփորձեմ գտնել  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

Սկզբում ասեմ, թե ինչպես գրվեց վերևիս գրառումը: Դեկտեմբերի մեկին հեռուստատեսությամբ ԲիՍիՋի-ի սոցհարցման տվյալներն էին հրատարակում և իմ հիշելով ՆԱՏՈ-յի մասին հարցը նույնպես կար: Գտա ձայնագրությունը և հերթով սկսեցի թարգմանել, վերջում պարզվեց, որ սխալ էի հիշում և իրականում ԷյՍիԹի-ի անցկացրած սոցհարցման մեջ կար այդ հարցը: Ցավոք ACT-ի սոցհարցման տվյալները առայժմ չեմ կարողանում գտնել:

Փոխարենը գտա մի քանի ամիս առաջ «Բալտիկ Սերվիս»-ի և ԳԵԼԱՊ-ի անցկացրած սոցհարցման տվյալները: Ըստ դրանց բնակչության 83 տոկոսը աջակցում է Վրաստանի անդամակցմանը ՆԱՏՈյին: Նույն կազմակերպությունների կողմից անցած տարի անցկացրած սոցհարցման տվյալներով, այդ թիվը կազմում էր 74 տոկոս:

Այսօր Վրաստանում քաղաքական գործչի կողմից ՆԱՏՈյի մասին բացասական խոսելը հավասարազոր է ինքնասպանության: Նույնիսկ ծայրահեղ ազգայնականներն ու ծայրահեղ ռուսամետները այսօր առերես համաձայնվում են, որ Վրաստանի ՆԱՏՈյի հարցում այլընտրանք չունի: Սակայն... Ընդդիմության հանրահավաքները կազմակերպվել էին հենց Վրաստանում ՆԱՏՈյի շաբաթվա ընթացքում: 


http://www.natoinfo.ge/?l=E&mm=1

----------


## schuschanik

> Այսօր Վրաստանում քաղաքական գործչի կողմից ՆԱՏՈյի մասին բացասական խոսելը հավասարազոր է ինքնասպանության: Նույնիսկ ծայրահեղ ազգայնականներն ու ծայրահեղ ռուսամետները այսօր առերես համաձայնվում են, որ Վրաստանի ՆԱՏՈյի հարցում այլընտրանք չունի: ]


ռուսամետներն է՞լ..  մի քիչ տարօրինակ չի հնչու՞մ :Wink:  

Արտգեո,այս թեմայից շեղվող  մի հարց ունեմ: ճի՞շտ է , որ պլանավորել են քանդել  Հավլաբարի շենքերը

----------


## Artgeo

> ռուսամետներն է՞լ..  մի քիչ տարօրինակ չի հնչու՞մ


Մի քիչ չէ է, հավեսով տարօրինակ է  :Wink:  Բայց դե կրկնում եմ, հակառակ դեպքում նրանք քաղաքական ինքնասպանություն կգործեն։ Ժողովուրդը ավելի քան համոզված է, որ միակ փրկությունը Ռուսաստանի ագրեսիայից ՆԱՏՈն է։ 



> Արտգեո,այս թեմայից շեղվող  մի հարց ունեմ: ճի՞շտ է , որ պլանավորել են քանդել  Հավլաբարի շենքերը


Ֆորում.գե ում ինքս եմ դրա մասին թեմա բացել, բայց դրած մակետից ոչինչ չհասկացա  :LOL:  Ոչ էլ հասկացա, թե կոնկրետ որ մասն են քանդում։ Նայիր նկարը

Գիտեմ, որ Հավլաբարի ներքևի Քռի ափին կառուցվելու է ինչ-որ մեծ բան, որի մակետը չեմ կարողանում գտնել  :Smile:  *Դեկտեմբերի 23-ին  հերգչուհի (տենց են ասում )Շակիրայի գալուստով է ազդարարվելու կառուցման սկիզբը* 

*Ի դեպ, այսօր Երևանում ջավախահ ուսանողները անց են կացրել Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլուն աջակցող երթ, կինո Մոսկվայից Վրաստանի դեսպանատուն: Հ1-ը սրա մասին լռեց...*

----------


## schuschanik

> Ֆորում.գե ում ինքս եմ դրա մասին թեմա բացել, բայց դրած մակետից ոչինչ չհասկացա  Ոչ էլ հասկացա, թե կոնկրետ որ մասն են քանդում։ Նայիր նկարը
> 
> *Ի դեպ, այսօր Երևանում ջավախահ ուսանողները անց են կացրել Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլուն աջակցող երթ, կինո Մոսկվայից Վրաստանի դեսպանատուն: Հ1-ը սրա մասին լռեց...*


Մերսի, բայց ես ել բան չհասկացա այս մակետից :LOL: 

ջավախահայե՞րը.. այդ նույն ջավախահայերը ստորագրություններով հաստատված բողոք փաստաթուղթ չէին ներկայացրե՞լ միջազգային կառույցներին, որ իբր որպես ազգային փոքրամասնություն Վրաստանում ոտնահարվում են իրենց քաղաքացիական իրավուքները:    Վերջերս էլ ներկայացուցիչ էր ուղարկվել Ջավախք խնդրի պարզաբանման համար:  :Think:  Ափսոս հոդվածը չեմ կարողանում գտնել մամուլում..

----------


## Artgeo

> Մերսի, բայց ես ել բան չհասկացա այս մակետից


Մենակ ես ու դու չէ, շատերը չհասկացան  :Wink:  Առայժմ Հավլաբարին չեն կպնում։ 



> ջավախահայե՞րը.. այդ նույն ջավախահայերը ստորագրություններով հաստատված բողոք փաստաթուղթ չէին ներկայացրե՞լ միջազգային կառույցներին, որ իբր որպես ազգային փոքրամասնություն Վրաստանում ոտնահարվում են իրենց քաղաքացիական իրավուքները:    Վերջերս էլ ներկայացուցիչ էր ուղարկվել Ջավախք խնդրի պարզաբանման համար:  Ափսոս հոդվածը չեմ կարողանում գտնել մամուլում..


Այո  :Smile:  Չգիտեմ, կոնկրետ ովքեր են եղել երթի, բայց Ակումբական ջավախահայերից մեկը մի երեք տարի առաջ, շատ ծայրահեղ էր տրամադրված Սահակաշվիլի դեմ, բայց մի քանի ամիս առաջ սկսեց դրական խոսել  :Smile:  

Նախընտրական քարոզարշավը թեժացել է։ 7 թեկնածուներից 4-ը Ֆիգարո են դառել ու մեկ Վրաստանի մի ծայրում են հայտնվում, մեկ մյուս ծայրում։ Սահակաշվիլին ընդհանրապես քնում է այնտեղ, որտեղ մթնում է։  :LOL:  

Հատկանշական է, որ Սահակաշվիլին «թաքցրել» է այն դեմքերին, որոնք ամենահզորն էին ընդդիմության հետ բանավեճերում և միշտ «ոչնչացնում» էին ընդդիմախոսներին։ «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը ցույց տվեց ցույց, որի նշանաբանն էր «ԴՈՒՐՍ ԵԿԵՔ» ու ուղղված էր այդ մարդկանց։ Լրագրողները գտան այդ մարդկանց, որոնք բացատրեցին, որ Սահակաշվիլու քարոզը պոզիտիվ է և ուղղված է չէ ընդդիմադիրների դեմ, այլ սեփական թեկնածության դրական կողմերի ցուցադրմանն է ուղղված և նրանք անելիք չունեն այս քարոզարշավում։ Եվ իրոք այդպես է։ Ընդհանրապես, անձամբ ես Սահակաշվիլու տեսահոլովակների համար գժվում եմ։ Զուտ ՊՌ-ի տեսանկյունից շատ հաջողված են։ 

Ընդդիմությունը շարունակում է խոսել կեղծիքների վերաբերյալ։ Սկսել են խոսել «*հայկական կառուսելի*» վերաբերյալ։ Հիշեցնեմ «հայկական կառուսել»-ի էությունը։ Քվեարկողին տրվում է արդեն նշված քվեաթերթիկ, քվեարկողը մտնում է գցում այդ քվեաթերթիկը և դուրս բերում դատարկ քվեաթերթիկը։ Հայկական է կոչվում կեղծման այս մեթոդը, քանի որ այն լայնորեն կիրառվեց Հայաստանում 2007-ի ԱԺ ընտրություններում։

Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլին պահանջում է հավելյալ երաշխիքներ սեփական անվտանգության։ Իշխանությունները հրաժարվում են այդպիսի երաշխիքներ տալ՝ հիմնավորելով, որ որևէ թեկնածու արտոնյալ պայմաններում չի կարող լինել և որ դրանց կարիքը չկա և դա ընդամենը նախընտրական ՊՌ է։

Շակիրայի համերգը իրականում կազմակերպել է Park Hyatt Tbilisi կազմակերպությունը և այն որևէ թեկնածուի հետ կապ չունի։ Սա հատուկ եմ նշում, քանի որ էս երկու օրը բամբասանքներ էին տարածվում, որ կոնկրետ թեկնածու է կազմակերպել։

Սկսել են աշխատել 4 թեկնածուների վեբ կայքրերը
http://www.unm.ge/vote/ENG/index.php Սահակաշվիլի
http://levangachechiladze.com/ Գաչեչիլաձե - Առայժմ միայն վրացերեն է 
http://gamkrelidze.ge/index.php?lang=en Գամկրելիձե
http://giorgimaisashvili.ge/ Մայիսաշվիլի Առայժմ միայն վրացերեն է

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ Վրաստանում քիչ թե շատ հանդարտ էր։ Եթե չհաշվենք Շակիրայի համերգը http://www.tbilisi.gov.ge/index.php?...4&info_id=4167
http://www.tbilisi.gov.ge/index.php?...0&info_id=4168

Ու Փոթիում երեք ռուս խաղարարի հարբած վիճակում բռնելը։ Այդ խաղարարները օրենքով պիտի լինեին հարյուր կիլոմետր հյուսիս...

Այսօր... Այսօրվա օրը բավականին շոկային էր Վրաստանի հասարակության համար: Վրաստանի դատախազությունը երկու տեսաձայնագրություն տարածեց, որտեղ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու շտաբի ղեկավար Վալերի Գելբախիանի և Վրաստանի Ներքին գործերի նախարարության Հատուկ օպերատիվ դեպարտամենտի ղեկավարի Էրեկլե Կոդուայի միջև տեղի ունենում խոսակցություն հունվարի 6-ին կայանալիք միտինգների վերաբերյալ… Կոդուան պնդում է, որ նրան առաջարկել են 1 000 000 ԱՄՆ դոլար, հունվարի 6-7-ին Ներքին գործերի նախարար Վանո Մերաբիշվիլուն բռնելու և միտինգավորներին չքշելու համար: Բերեմ մի քանի հատված այդ խոսակցությունից, կոնկրետ Գելբախիանի խոսքերից: (Թարգմանությունը բառացի չէ, ընդամենը իմաստն եմ փոխանցում)

«Եթե նրանք չկեղծեն, մենք կկեղծենք: Այդպիսին են խաղի օրենքները»

«Ի՞նչ է պետք դրան, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին անցկացնեն, մենք կխառնենք իրավիճակը ու ընտրությունների ընթացքը կխաթարենք: Մեկ-երկու պրովոկատոր կթողնենք ընտրատարածք, լուցկի կգցեն ընտրատուփի մեջ և այն կսկսի այրվել: 4 000 ընտրատեղամասում ո՛չ ոստիկանությունը, ո՛չ բանակը, ո՛չ որևէ մեկը ի վիճակի չէ հետևել»

««Վերածնունդ»-ից (Ասլան Աբաշիձեի կուսակցությունն էր) 250 000 անդամ ունենք: Սրանց մեծ մասին ռոճիկ ենք տալիս, մոտավորապես 80 000-ին: Այս մարդկանց հենց հիմա ենք ասում, որ դուրս գալու կարիք կլինի: Որ չկեղծեն էլ, միևնույն է դուրս կգան»

«Մենք պատրաստում ենք մարդկանց, որ բլոկ անեն: Մեկ-երկու մարդու հնարավոր է կպնեն, կբերենք տեսախցիկներ և մեծ խառնաշփոթ կլինի»

«Թբիլիսցիներին ոտքի կանգնեցնելու համար ի՞նչ է պետք: Մի կանչով բոլորը փողոցում կլինեն: Ինչ էլ լինի, 200 000 առանց որևէ խնդրի դուրս կգա»

«Ելույթները որ սկսվեն, մի քանի պրովոկատոր էլ կլինի, «օբիվատել էլ», ագրեսիվ մարդիկ էլ: Հեշտ կխառնվի:

«Բադրին պիտի լինի հերոսի նման: Մենք պիտի ստեղծենք վիրտուալ լեգենդ: Դրան ժողովուրդը հեշտ է հավատում»

««Պախմելիայի» վիճակում գտնվող ժողովուրդը մեզ ձեռք է տալիս։ Ինչո՞ւ ոչ։ Հարբած մարդը ամեն ինչի գնացող է»

«Կարևորը ստեղծվի ֆոն, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են։ Իրականում կեղծված կլինի թե ոչ, էական չէ։»

*«Պուտինը անձամբ Բադրիի դեմ ոչինչ չունի։ Միակ բանը, որ Պուտինը խնդրեց, Բորյաից հեռու մնալն է։ Ինչը Բադրին արեց»*

«Նույն դիրքորոշումն ունի Գաչեչիլաձեի շտաբը»

«Ակտիվ աշխատում ենք դեսպանատների հետ։ Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի։ Մերդոկն էլ է աշխատում արևմուտքում։»

«Գիորգի Թարգամաձեն (Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու հիմնադրած հեռուստաընկերության լրատվական բաժնի ղեկավար, «նախկին» «Վերածնունդ կուսակցության լիդեր) հիմա այնպես է ցույց տալիս, որ իբր վախեցած է։ Անհրաժեշտ պահին կակտիվանա։ Նա պիտի դուրս գա քաղաքական ասպարեզ։ Ընտրություններից մեկ շաբաթ առաջ «Իմեդին» և Գիորգին կսկսեն իրավիճակի սրում»

Այ սենց բաներ...

----------


## Artgeo

*Կոմպրոմատների պատերազմը շարունակվում է*

Երեկ Վրաստանի ներքին գործերի նախարարությունը տարածեց նոր ձայնագրություն, որտեղ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ հիշատակված Կոդուան և Բադրի (Արկադի) Պատարկացիշվիլին պայմանավորվում են հունվարի 6-ին (կամ ավելի շուտ) Թբիլիսիում միտինգներ կազմակերպելու, Ներքին գործերի նախարար՝ Վանո Մերաբիշվիլուն բռնելու վերաբերյալ։ Այս ձայնագրությունը Պատարկացիշվիլու շտաբում որակեցին որպես կեղծ, սակայն երեկոյան Ռուսթավի 2 հեռուստաընկերությունը ցուցադրեց Պատառկացիշվիլու խոսքը ուղղված «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության լրագրողներին (ձայնագրությունը հեռարձակվում էր արբանյակի միջոցով և Ռուսթավի 2 ընկերությունը պարզապես բռնել էր այդ սիգնալը), որտեղ նա հաստատում է, որ այդ ձայնագրությունը կեղծ չէ։ Այսինքն ուղիղ չի հաստատում, սակայն նա արդարանում է այդ ձայնագրության մեջ հնչած փաստերի համար և կեղծ լինելու մասին որևէ խոսք չի ասում։

Հաստատվեց այն փաստը, որ Պատառկացիշվիլու հետևում կանգնած է Ռուսաստանը։ «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը հրապարակեց նախընտրական հարցումի արդյունքներ, ըստ որոնց Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլին առաջին տեղում է։ Այս կազմակերպությունն էր Ուկրայինայում պառլամենտական ընտրություններից առաջ նախընտրական հարցման արդյունքներ հրատարակել. ըստ որոնց 35 տոկոսով հաղթում էր Վիկտոր Յանուկովիչը։ Իրականում հաղթեց Յուլիա Տիմոշենկոն, նույն 35 տոկոսով։ Այլ բան այս կազմակերպության մասին հայտնի չէ։

«Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը երեք ամենահայտնի լրագրողներից հետո, լքեցին ևս 6-ը։ Մնացածները սպասում են այսօր Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու խոսքին։

Պատառկացիշվիլու շտաբի ղեկավար է նշանակվել Զուրաբ Ժվանիայի եղբայրը՝ Գիորգի Ժվանիան։

Նինո Բուրջանաձեն ճանաչվեն «Տարվա քաղաքական գործիչ»

----------


## P.S.

Մի բան հարցնեմ Artgeo, կարող է ճանաչում եք Վառլամ Ավալիանիին, նա իմ ընկերն է, շատ մոտ, բայց մի քանի ամիս է չենք գրվել։ Որքան տեղյակ եմ նա հայտնի լրագրող է։

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի բան հարցնեմ Artgeo, կարող է ճանաչում եք Վառլամ Ավալիանիին, նա իմ ընկերն է, շատ մոտ, բայց մի քանի ամիս է չենք գրվել։ Որքան տեղյակ եմ նա հայտնի լրագրող է։


Մի քանի վարկյան մտածում էի, թե ում մասին է խոսքը  :LOL:  Հետո հասկացա, որ խոսքը հայտնի լրագրող ու իմ կողմից սիրված Վակո Ավալիանիի մասին է։  :Smile: 


Ավալիանին աշխատել է Ռուսթավի 2  և Մզե հեռուստաընկերություններում։ Դեռ մեկում, հետո մյուսում, բայց հերթականությունը չեմ հիշում։ Ես նրան ճանաչում եմ, որպես Ռուսթավի 2 ալիքի լրագրող, սակայն այսօր տեսա Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերությունից գնացող 6 լրագրողների շարքում  :Shok:

----------


## P.S.

> Մի քանի վարկյան մտածում էի, թե ում մասին է խոսքը  Հետո հասկացա, որ խոսքը հայտնի լրագրող ու իմ կողմից սիրված Վակո Ավալիանիի մասին է։ 
> 
> 
> Ավալիանին աշխատել է Ռուսթավի 2  և Մզե հեռուստաընկերություններում։ Դեռ մեկում, հետո մյուսում, բայց հերթականությունը չեմ հիշում։ Ես նրան ճանաչում եմ, որպես Մզե ալիքի լրագրող, սակայն այսօր տեսա Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերությունից գնացող 6 լրագրողների շարքում


Հա, սկզբում Ռուստավիում, հետո՝ Մզեում, հետո՝ Իմեդիիյում։ Լավ է, որ գնացել է։ Շնորհակալ եմ ինֆոյի համար։

----------


## Artgeo

Նոր պարզեցի։

Սկզբում «Իբերիա» հեռուստաընկերությունում էր աշխատում։
Հետո  «Մզե» ում։
Հետո «Ռուսթավի 2» հեռուստաալիքում։ Այս ալիքը լքեց այս տարվա դեկտեմբերի 15-ին և աշխատանքի անցավ «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունում։
Այսօր լքեց «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը:

Էս վերջերս լրագրողները ավելի արագ են փոխում ալիքները, քան ես հասցնում եմ հեռակառավարման վահանակով ալիքը փոխել  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժամը 18.00-ի լրատվական թողարկման մեջ միայն հայտարարվեց, որ «Իմեդին» անցնում է արտակարգ իրավիճակում աշխատանքի։ Ժամը 20.00-ին «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության ղեկավարությունը հայատարարությամբ հանդես կգա։

----------


## Artgeo

«Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության ղեկավարությունը որոշեց դադարեցնել եթերը։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ վերջին մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում ալիք լքեցին բավականին մեծ թվով լրագրողներ՝ հիմնավորելով, որ իրենց զուտ մասնագիտական նկատառումներից ելնելով անընդունելի է, որ ալիքի սեփականատերը լինի նախագահության թեկնածու։ «Իմեդիի» ղեկավարությունը անընդունելի է համարում իրենց սեփականատիրոջ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու և Վրաստանի կառավարության կողմից «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության ներքաշումը «կեղտոտ» քաղաքական գործընթացների մեջ։

----------


## Artgeo

Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին հայտարարեց, որ հանում է իր թեկնածությունը։

Միասնական ընդդիմության թեկնածուն՝ Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեն արդեն որերորդ անգամ գրեթե քֆրտեց լրագրողներն և սպառնաց, որ իր իշխանության գալու դեպքում Ռուսթավի 2 և Մզե հեռուստաընկերություններում «շատ բան կպարզվի»։ Այս անգամ թեկնածուին զայրացրել էր լրագրողի հարցը նրա ու Պատառկացիշվիլու ներկա հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ։

Դեկտեմբերի 29-ին ընդդիմությունը կազմակերպել է հանրահավաք։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Արտ ջան , իսկ չես ասի թե դու ում ես ընտրելու ?

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ ջան , իսկ չես ասի թե դու ում ես ընտրելու ?


Չեմ ասի  :LOL:  

Արտասահմանցի դիտորդների թիվը հասել է 1000-իր և ավելի քան 35 տեղական կազմակերխության։

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր ժամը 12.00-ին լրացավ թեկնածուների կողմից իրենց թեկնածությունը ժխտելու վերաբերյալ պահանջ ներկայացնելու պահանջը։ 
Թեկնածուներից և ոչ մեկը չի ներկայացրել այդպիսի պահանջ։ Այսպիսով, Վրաստանում 7 նախագահության թեկնածու է։ Այդ թվում և Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին, որի շտաբը բավականին շատ մարդ է լքել։ Երեկ, երբ վերջնականապես պարզ դարձավ, որ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին մնում է թեկնածու, նրա շտաբը լքեց Զուրավ Ժվանիայի եղբայրը՝ Գիորգի Ժվանիան։ 

Ըստ Վրաստանի ընտրական օրենսդրության, այսպես կոչված «լռության օրը» Վրաստանում սկսվում է այսօր ժամը 0.00-ից հետո։

Վաղվա ընտրությունները կլսուբանեն 175 տեղական և օտարերկրյա ԶԼՄներ։ Ընտրություններին կևետևի ավելի քան 3000 դիտորդ։ 

Վրաստանի բոլոր մեծ քաղաքների բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում կաշխատի երկուական տեսախցիկ։

Տեղական և միջազգային կազմակերպությունները կանցկացնեն էգզիտ փոլլ, որի արդյունքները կհրապարակվեն ընտրությունների ավարտից հետո։

«Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության աշխատողները խնդրանքով են դիմել «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության ամերիկացի տնորեն Նյուս Կորպի Լույս Ռոբերտսոնին Բադրի Պատառկացիշվիլուց գնել հեռուստաընկերության բաժնետոմսերը։ Հակառակ դեպքում լրագրողների մեծ մասը նպատակ ունի լքել ալիքը։

----------


## P.S.

> Այսօր ժամը 12.00-ին լրացավ թեկնածուների կողմից իրենց թեկնածությունը ժխտելու վերաբերյալ պահանջ ներկայացնելու պահանջը։ 
> Թեկնածուներից և ոչ մեկը չի ներկայացրել այդպիսի պահանջ։ Այսպիսով, Վրաստանում 7 նախագահության թեկնածու է։ Այդ թվում և Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին, որի շտաբը բավականին շատ մարդ է լքել։ Երեկ, երբ վերջնականապես պարզ դարձավ, որ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին մնում է թեկնածու, նրա շտաբը լքեց Զուրավ Ժվանիայի եղբայրը՝ Գիորգի Ժվանիան։ 
> 
> Ըստ Վրաստանի ընտրական օրենսդրության, այսպես կոչված «լռության օրը» Վրաստանում սկսվում է այսօր ժամը 0.00-ից հետո։
> 
> Վաղվա ընտրությունները կլսուբանեն 175 տեղական և օտարերկրյա ԶԼՄներ։ Ընտրություններին կևետևի ավելի քան 3000 դիտորդ։ 
> 
> Վրաստանի բոլոր մեծ քաղաքների բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում կաշխատի երկուական տեսախցիկ։
> 
> ...


Էդ Բադրին ինչքան անլուրջ դեմք է։ Հետաքրքիր է, նրան, բացի ռուսներից, որևէ մեկը լուրջ ընդունում է՞

----------


## dvgray

> Այդ թվում և Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին, որի շտաբը բավականին շատ մարդ է լքել։ Երեկ, երբ վերջնականապես պարզ դարձավ, որ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին մնում է թեկնածու, նրա շտաբը լքեց Զուրավ Ժվանիայի եղբայրը՝ Գիորգի Ժվանիան։


Իսկ ինչու՞ են լքում: 
Ի՞նչն է պատճառը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարդա վերևում #56 գրառումը և PS-ի հարցն ու Artgeo-ի պատասխանը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էդ Բադրին ինչքան անլուրջ դեմք է։ Հետաքրքիր է, նրան, բացի ռուսներից, որևէ մեկը լուրջ ընդունում է՞


Չգիտեմ, բայց նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում բերված ձայնագրության հատվածներում, մի «շատ կարևոր» հատված բաց եմ թողել։  :LOL:  Այդ հատվածը մոտավորապես այսպես էր հնչում.
«Ես Վրաստանում եմ այդպիսի քնքուշ ու նուրբ, բեղերով պապիկ։ Իմ «բեքգրաունդը, թող Ռուսաստանում հարցնեն»  :Smile:  Բա  :Smile: 



> Իսկ ինչու՞ են լքում: 
> Ի՞նչն է պատճառը:


Հեղաշրջում էր ուզում կազմակերպել
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=496842&postcount=59  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, թեկնածուներից մեկը՝ Իրինա Սարիշվիլին իր գովազդը ամբողջությամբ կառուցել է հակաՍահակաշվիլի և հակաՊատառկացիշվիլի ռիտորիկայի վրա։ Նրա գովազդներում խաչ է քաշվում 2 և 5 թվերի վրա և կլորիկ մնացած թվերի վրա։ Բացի դրանից նա քարոզում է դեմ քվեարկել ՆԱՏՈ-յին։

Էս քանի օր է ուզում եմ գրել ու մոռանում եմ։
Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են վրացական աղբյուրները Աբխազիայում ռուս «խաղարարները»*** վառել են մի քանի բնակիչների տները, որոնք փորձել են անցնել Վրաստանի տարածք ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար։ Բագապշն (չճանաչված Աբխազիայի դե ֆակտո նախագահ) ու Կոկոյթին (չճանաչված Հարավային Օսեթիայի դե ֆակտո նախագահ) փակել են Թբիլիսիի ղեկավարության տակ գտնվող տարածքներ անցնելու ճանապրները։ 

***Ես լրագրող չեմ ու անձնական էմոցիաներ կարող եմ արտահայտել  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց
Ի դեպ, հայերի դիրքորոշման մասին էիք հարցնում:

Իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Առնոլդ Ստեփանյանը, որը նախկինում Վրաստանի Հայ Երիտասարդների Միության նախագահն էր, ըստ Դաշնակցական կայքի http://www.armenia.ge/show_news?id=879 անդամագրվել է «Նոր Աջեր» կուսակցությանը, որի նախագահական թեկնածուն Գամկրելիձեն է: Ճիշտն ասած դրա մասին ես տեղյակ չեմ, սակայն կայքում հիշատակվող հարցազրույցում ես որևէ կուսակցական մտքեր ու նպատակներ չտեսա: Դիրքորոշումը կոշտ է, ինչպես և կոշտ էր բոլորի դիրքորոշումը այն օրերին: Ես, որ մեր տան միակ ֆանն եմ Միշայի, այն օրերին շոկի մեջ էի:

Եղբայրս տնով մեկ վազելով գոռում է «ԱՐ-ԿԱ-ԴԻԿ»  :LOL:  Չգիտեմ, լուրջ է, թե ոչ, բայց դե...  :Smile:  

Քաղաքով մեկ (նույնիսկ շենքերի մուտքերում, մեր մուտքում այսօր հայտնվեց) սև թանաքով Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլու նկարն է ու տակը գրված է «Կանգնիր դիկտատորի դեմքին»  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Մի բան էլ եմ գրում ու գնամ քնեմ
Վրաստանում առաջին անգամ կանցկացվի Էգզիտ Փոլլ http://archevnebi.ge/index.php?lang=eng

Ու Կենտրոնական Ընտրական Հանձնաժողովի ընտրության օրվա պլանը



> Polling Day January 5, 2008
> Polling at precincts will start at 8:00 a.m. and end at 8:00 p.m. 
> 
> *Events:*
> Joint Event – CEC with Civil Register Agency visits Oldest voters (11:00 a.m.)
> 
> * Conferences:*
> 8:30 a.m.      Opening of precincts
> 1:00 p.m.     Update on developments on polling day
> ...


http://www.cec.gov.ge/index.php?lang...3&info_id=3919

----------


## Artgeo

Ընտրությունների ամբողջ ընթացքը կարծես թե խաղաղ էր։ Համենայն դեպս ընկերներից, ծանոթներից ու բարեկամներից ստացված տեղեկությունները դա են հաստատում։ Հանգիստ էր նաև այն տեղամասը, որտեղ ես եմ քվեարկել։ Ընդդիմությունն ու Սահակաշվիլու շտաբը ամբողջ օրը խոսում էին խախտումների վերաբերյալ՝ իրար մեղադրելով։ Տվյալ պահին ԿԸՀ-ն առայժմ ոչ մի թիվ չի հայտարարել։ Հայտնի են Էգզիտ Պոլլի արդյունքները։ 

Այս էգզիտ Պոլլը կազմակերպվել է http://archevnebi.ge/index.php?module=text&link_id=49 կողմից։ Երկու շաբաթ այս խումբը հստակ ներկայացրել էր, թե որ ընտրատեղամասերում և ինչ մեթոդներով են անցկացնելու հարցումը։

Կա ևս մեկ էգզիտ Պոլլ, որի մասնակիցներին ոչ ես, ոչ իմ ծանոթները, ոչ որևէ մեկը ֆորում.գե ից չի տեսել։ Այսինքն, ես բացարձակապես տեղյակ չեմ, թե այս մարդիկ որտեղ են անցկացրել իրենց էգզիտ պոլլը, որը ժամը 20.00 ից ցուցադրվում է ռուսական ալիքներով։ 

"Общее Европейское Дело" կազմակերպության մասին հայտնի է միայն մի քանի բան։ 
Այս կազմակերպությունն էր Ուկրաինայի պառլամենտական ընտրություններին Յանուկովիչին 34 տոկոս հայտարարել, երբ իրականում 34 տոկոս ձայն ստացավ Տիմոշենկոն։
Այս կազմակերպությունը Վրաստան է հրավիրվել Արկադի Պատարկացիշվիլու հրավերով։ Հայտնի է, որ այս թվերը ցուցադրվելու էին «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությամբ։ 
Հետաքրքիր է նաև http://oleg-panfilov.livejournal.com/266756.html
Ուրիշ ոչինչ ինձ և մյուսներին այս կազմակերպության մասին գտնել չհաջողվեց։

Մի քանի կազմակերպություններ արդեն հայտարարել են, որ ընտրությունները անցել են ազատ, անկախ ու ժողովրդավար։ 




> http://www.faz.net/s/RubDDBDABB9457A...~Scontent.html
> 
> Ausländische Wahlbeobachter hatten am Wahltag von einer geordneten Abstimmung gesprochen. Erste offizielle Auszählungsergebnisse werden am Sonntag erwartet. Erhält keiner der Bewerber bei der Präsidentenwahl die absolute Mehrheit, müssen die beiden Kandidaten mit den meisten Stimmen in frühestens zwei Wochen zu einer Stichwahl antreten.





> http://rian.ru/politics/cis/20080105/95500071.html
> Наблюдатели СНГ не зафиксировали крупных нарушений на выборах в Грузии


Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մոռացա, միացյալ ընդդիմությունը վաղը ժամը երկուսին բոլորին կոչ է արել դուրս գալ փողոց...

----------


## Artgeo

Վայ, ամենակարևորներից մոռացա մի բան էլ։

Երկու ռուս «խաղարարի» են վիրավորել ռուս (ազգությամբ չեչեն) «խաղարարները»։ Վերջինները Աբխազիայից դուրս գալու թույլտվություն էին տվել մի քանի տասնյակ մարդկանց, որոնք նպատակ ունեին Վրաստանում նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցել։ ռուս (ազգությամբ ռուս) «խաղարարներին» դա դուր չէր եկել։ Արդյունքում հրաձգություն է տեղի ունեցել։
ԼօԼ...

----------


## Ծով

Տարոսը մեզ :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Մոռացա, միացյալ ընդդիմությունը վաղը ժամը երկուսին բոլորին կոչ է արել դուրս գալ փողոց...


Նորություններ կա՞ն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Նորություններ կա՞ն:


Կներեք, ձեր մասին լռիվ մոռացել էի  :Blush: 

Դե, ո՞նց ասեմ... Վրաստանում վերջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում առաջին անգամ է այսքան ցուրտ։ Մոտ -3 -2 աստիճան ցուրտ է ու ձյուն է գալիս։ Սենց մեկ էլ 2006 թվականի փետրվարին էր, երբ Ռուսաստանում պայթեցրին գազատարները և Վրաստանը մեկ շաբաթ մնաց առանց հոսանք ու գազ... 

Ռիկեում մոտ 500-1000 հոգի է։  :Smile:  Մաքսիմում 3000 հոգի հավաքվի ընթացքում։ 

Միջազգային մի քանի կառույց ևս ընտրությունները համարել են ազատ, անկախ ու ժողովրդավար։

Առավոտվանից ԿԸՀ վեբ կայքում http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/ տեղադրվում են ընտրատարածքների կողմից ԿԸՀ ֆաքսով ուղղարկված արձանագրությունները։ Նշեմ, որ ընտրատարածքներում 6 հոգին ընդդիմադիր է, 7՝ հոգին իշխանական։ Արձանագրությունը կազմվում է, եթե համաձայն է ընդհանուր թվի 2/3-ը։ 

Կայքը http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/ վրացերեն է, սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ տվյալ դեպքում կարևոր է վրացերենի իմացությունը, կարծում եմ, թվերը սենց թե նենց պարզ են  :Smile:  ։ Տվյալ պահին հաշվարկվել է 326 ընտրատարածքի ձայները, ըստ որոնց ձայները բաշխվել են այսպես՝
1	  	22.57% ( 51163 )
2	  	5.94% ( 13472 )
3	  	3.41% ( 7730 )
4	  	4.54% ( 10302 )
5	  	57.7% ( 130814 )
6	  	0.67% ( 1527 )
7	  	0.15% ( 345 )

----------


## voter

> Նորություններ կա՞ն:


А1+ պնդում է, որ Սաակաշվիլին 63 տոկոս ունի 105 տեղամասերի որ կազմում է 3% տոկոս տվյալների, հաշվելուց հետո։

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես կարելի է 12 ժամ աշխատելուց հետո միայն 3% տվյալները ունենալ։

Չնայած մեր հարևանները հայտնի են նրանով, որ ամեն բաժակաճառ կարող են անվերջ ձգել...  :Tongue: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, շատ նման է իրավիճակը 1996ի ընտրություններին, ոչմի տվյալ հայտնի չէ, բայց կառավարական թեկնածուն արդեն տոնում է...

----------


## voter

Վույ http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/ մտնել ստացվեց...........

georgia-election-12%.jpg

----------


## քաղաքացի

> А1+ պնդում է, որ Սաակաշվիլին 63 տոկոս ունի 105 տեղամասերի որ կազմում է 3% տոկոս տվյալների, հաշվելուց հետո։
> 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես կարելի է 12 ժամ աշխատելուց հետո միայն 3% տվյալները ունենալ։
> 
> Չնայած մեր հարևանները հայտնի են նրանով, որ ամեն բաժակաճառ կարող են անվերջ ձգել... 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, շատ նման է իրավիճակը 1996ի ընտրություններին, ոչմի տվյալ հայտնի չէ, բայց կառավարական թեկնածուն արդեն տոնում է...


Բավականին ժողովրդավար եմ համարում: Մարդիկ գոնե մանր-մանր հայտարարում են, իսկ Հայաստանում ոչ մի արձագանք չի լինում, հետո 1 շաբաթ անց միանգամից են հայտարարում: Խոսքս պաշտոնականի մասին է:

Ուրախ եմ, որ Սահակաշվիլին անցել է:

----------


## Artgeo

> А1+ պնդում է, որ Սաակաշվիլին 63 տոկոս ունի 105 տեղամասերի որ կազմում է 3% տոկոս տվյալների, հաշվելուց հետո։


Այն, որ Ա1+ը անկախ ու ազատ լրատվամիջոց է ես չեմ կասկածում։ Տեղամասերի ձայները ընթացքում են հաշվում ու տեղադրվում վեբ կայքում։ Վերևում նշել եմ թե ինչպես է ընթանում այդ պրոցեսը։  :Wink:  Տվյալ պահին հաշվել է *819* ընտրատեղամասի քվեաթերթիկները։

1	  	26.12% ( 146844 )
2	  	7.5% ( 42147 )
3  	        3.88% ( 21816 )
4	  	6.8% ( 38228 )
5	  	48.55% ( 272924 )	
6	  	0.89% ( 5005 )	
7	  	0.17% ( 931 )




> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես կարելի է 12 ժամ աշխատելուց հետո միայն 3% տվյալները ունենալ։


Հայաստանում մեկ շաբաթ անց են տեղադրում։  :Smile:  Խնդիրը Վրաստանի համար անսովոր խիստ ցուրտ եղանակն է, ուրիշ ոչինչ։



> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, շատ նման է իրավիճակը 1996ի ընտրություններին, ոչմի տվյալ հայտնի չէ, բայց կառավարական թեկնածուն արդեն տոնում է...


Չգիտեմ 1996 թվականին Հայաստանում ինչպիսի ընտրություններ են եղել, սակայն եթե փետրվարի 19 ին այսպիսի ազատ ու անկախ ընտրություններ անցկացվեն Հայաստանում ու հաղթի Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ես առաջինը իմ անունից կշնորհավորեմ նրան։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛րթ, ասում են, որ ինչ-որ կարուսել-մարուսել է եղել Սահակաշվիլու օգտին: Ի՞նչ գիտես դրա մասին:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ա՛րթ, ասում են, որ ինչ-որ կարուսել-մարուսել է եղել Սահակաշվիլու օգտին: Ի՞նչ գիտես դրա մասին:


Ընդդիմությունը ոչ միայն կարուսելների մասին է խոսում, այլ մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ են ասում, որ ոչ մեկի ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում։ Դեռ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին էր անընդհատ խոսում, որ նրան ֆիզիկապես ոչնչացնել են ուզում։ Հիմա Շալվա Նաթելաշվիլին է սկսել այդպիսի բաներ հայտարարել։ Այսօր ընդդիմությունը հայտարարեց, որ իրենց մեքենայի տակ գտել են 200 գրամ տրոտիլին էքվիվալենտ ռումբ...  Բյուր ջան, դու գիտես, թե ես ինչքան ուշադիր եմ այդպիսի բաներին։ Երևանում տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես է «աշխատում» այդ կարուսել կոչվածը։ Հունվարի 5-ին ուշադիր հետևել եմ մի քանի ընտրատեղամասի և ճանապարհներին, սակայն այդպիս բան չեմ նկատել։ Միակ բանը, որը կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, դա այն է, որ Սահակաշվիլու շտաբը վարձել էր երթուղայիններ, որոնցով ընտրատեղամաս էր հասցնում իր ընտրողներին։ Ի դեպ, հարկ է նշել, որ այս ընտրություններին Սահակաշվիլու կողմնակիցները տարբերվում էին պասիվությամբ։

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
Էլի մի «կարևոր» բան մոռացա։  :LOL:  Ընտրությունների օրը քաղաքապետարանի որոշմամբ, Թբիլիսիում մետրոն և ավտոբուսները անվճար էին  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛րթ, կարուսելի մասին «Եվրոնյուզն» է ասել: Ասում են՝ լրագրողը հազիվ կարողացավ բացատրել, թե դա ինչ է: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ուրիշ խախտումներ չեն արվել, իսկ կարուսել եղել է, դա շատ քիչ է: Այն մեկ-երկու տոկոսի վրա հազիվ է ազդում. թույլ մեխանիզմ է:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ա՛րթ, կարուսելի մասին «Եվրոնյուզն» է ասել: Ասում են՝ լրագրողը հազիվ կարողացավ բացատրել, թե դա ինչ է: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ուրիշ խախտումներ չեն արվել, իսկ կարուսել եղել է, դա շատ քիչ է: Այն մեկ-երկու տոկոսի վրա հազիվ է ազդում. թույլ մեխանիզմ է:


Չգիտեմ Բյուր, կրկնում եմ, ես որ տենց բան չեմ նկատել ու ֆորում.գե ում էլ դրա մասին չի գրվել։ 
Ինչ «Եվրոնյուսին» ապա, ես անձամբ այդ ալիքին չեմ վստահում, այն բանից հետո, երբ նոյեմբերյան հանրահավաքների ժամանակ անգլերենում ասին 25 000 մարդ կա, ռուսերենում ասին 40 000։ Նույն ինֆոն տեղադրել էին կայքում։
Վրաստանում բոլորը հետևում են միջազգային լրատվամիջոցներին, քանի որ շատ են կարևորում Վրաստանի միջազգային իմիջի դրական լինելը։ Մինչև հիմա միայն ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ներն են հնարավորինս բացասական արտահայտվում։ 



> ...Предвыборная кампания в Грузии проходила с широким применением "административного ресурса" и неприкрытым давлением на оппозиционных кандидатов, и оценки ряда международных наблюдателей о демократичности выборов являются поверхностными, заявил МИД России...
> 
> www.utro.ru/news/2008/01/06/706782.shtml?1716


Կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ այն տեղամասերում, որտեղ ազգային փոքրամասնություններ են խիտ բնակեցված նախնական տվյալներով հաղթում է Սահակաշվիլին 
Օրինակ Ախալցիխեում, որտեղ հայերն են շատ
793 (8.27%)357(3.72%)67(0.7%)130(1.36%)8019(83.58%)17(0.18%)16(0.17%)
Մարնեուլիում, որտեղ ադրբեջանցիներն են շատ
3262(5.61%)644(1.11%)1414(2.43%)388(0.67%)51388(88.4%)40(0.07%)31(0.05%)
Սահակաշվիլին հաղթում է Վրաստանի գրեթե բոլոր շրջաններում, փոխարենը պարտվում է Թբիլիսիում։ Եվ այստեղ էլ, այն թաղամասերում, որտեղ ազգային փոքրամասնությունները համեմատաբար շատ են, տարբերությունը մինիմալ է։

*1048* ընտրատարածք է հաշվել այս պահին
25.08% ( 165535 )7.36% ( 48600 )3.68% ( 24276 )7.14% ( 47128 )50.13% ( 330880 )0.81% ( 5358 )0.16% ( 1028 )


საავტორო უფლებები ეკუთვნის საქართველოს ცენტრალურ საარჩევნო კომის

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> *1048* ընտրատարածք է հաշվել այս պահին
> 25.08% ( 165535 )7.36% ( 48600 )3.68% ( 24276 )7.14% ( 47128 )50.13% ( 330880 )0.81% ( 5358 )0.16% ( 1028 )
> 
> 
> საავტორო უფლებები ეკუთვნის საქართველოს ცენტრალურ საარჩევნო კომის


Շուն եմ է: Արթ մի հատ խնդրում եմ տոկոսները գումարի իրար ու ասա ինչա ստացվում  :Tongue:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Շուն եմ է: Արթ մի հատ խնդրում եմ տոկոսները գումարի իրար ու ասա ինչա ստացվում


Ներսես ջան, արի քեզ բացատրեմ ինչու չի հասնում 100%-ի:
Բնական է, որ դեռ հայտնի չի բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերի արդյունքները, բայց հայտնի է ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների քանակը: Այդ քանակը համարում են 100%…

Է… եթե հարցեր ունես Մաթեմատիկա բաժնում շարունակի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես ջան, արի քեզ բացատրեմ ինչու չի հասնում 100%-ի:
> Բնական է, որ դեռ հայտնի չի բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերի արդյունքները, բայց հայտնի է ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների քանակը: Այդ քանակը համարում են 100%…
> 
> Է… եթե հարցեր ունես Մաթեմատիկա բաժնում շարունակի:


Սասուն ջան, արի ես էլ քեզ բացատրեմ: 
Էտ թվերը ցույց են տալիս տվյալ պահի դրությամբ հաշվարկված տեղամասերի բոլոր ձայների տոկոսները: Որոնք որ չեն հաշվել դրանք չի գումարվում:

Հ.Գ. եթե հարցեր ունես արի ակումբի հետև ասեմ  :LOL:

----------


## voter

> Ներսես ջան, արի քեզ բացատրեմ ինչու չի հասնում 100%-ի:
> Բնական է, որ դեռ հայտնի չի բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերի արդյունքները, բայց հայտնի է ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցողների քանակը: Այդ քանակը համարում են 100%…
> 
> Է… եթե հարցեր ունես Մաթեմատիկա բաժնում շարունակի:


Նոր մաթեմատիկա պետք չի հնարել, նման տրամաբանությամբ Այդ 330880 ձայնը, որ Սաակաշվիլին ունի տվյալ պահին բոլոր ընտրողների համեմատ կազմում է 21%... :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> Այն, որ Ա1+ը անկախ ու ազատ լրատվամիջոց է ես չեմ կասկածում։ Տեղամասերի ձայները ընթացքում են հաշվում ու տեղադրվում վեբ կայքում։ Վերևում նշել եմ թե ինչպես է ընթանում այդ պրոցեսը։  Տվյալ պահին հաշվել է *819* ընտրատեղամասի քվեաթերթիկները։
> 
> 1	  	26.12% ( 146844 )
> 2	  	7.5% ( 42147 )
> 3  	        3.88% ( 21816 )
> 4	  	6.8% ( 38228 )
> 5	  	48.55% ( 272924 )	
> 6	  	0.89% ( 5005 )	
> 7	  	0.17% ( 931 )
> ...


Հարցը Հայաստանը չէ այլ անհասկանալի պնդումները ՎԱՏ ԵՂԱՆԱԿԻ մասին, ինչէ հեռախոսի գծերը սառել են ՖԱԿՍը չի գալիս՞, թե ինտեռնետի գծերը սառել են, որ 24 ժամ հետո էլ տվյալները բոլոր տեղերից տեղ չեն հասել, առնվազն պատճենի տեսքով...

96ին հենց շտ էլ ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններ էին, բայց երբ բանը հասավ հաըվելուն ու կառավարության որոշ տխմարներ սկսեցին դողալ, որ կորցնում են իշխանությունը քանի որ իրենց 80% անոց հաղթանակող թեկնածուն պարտվում էր, սկսեցին ձգձգքել ու ինֆորմացիան թաքցնել...

Ասելիք չունեմ չեն թաքցնում հրապարակում են, բայց միթե 48 ժամ է հարկավոր բոլոր տեղամասերից տվյալներ ստանալու համար, ինչ է հետթ են կանգնել ու մինչև մեկը չի հաշվում մյուսը չի սկսկում հաշվել՞

Թե հաշվող բրիգադը մի հատա միչև ձյուն բուքանին հասնում անցնում է մի ընտրատեղամասից մյուսը օրեր են անցնում...

Վերջինը իհարկե հավանական է, որ հատուկ ԴԱԲՐՈ տվող Սաահաշվիլու վստահված բրիգադ է ման գալիս ու մինչև չի հասնում տեղամաս համոզվում, որ թվերը նորմալ են չի թողնում ՖԱԿՍ անեն...

----------


## voter

Հազիվ քաշեցի մանրամասն տվյալները վրացական ԿԸՀ կայքից 1499 տեղամասի դրությամբ

	  	23.91% ( 219153 )
	  	6.94% ( 63634 )
	  	3.84% ( 35157 )
	  	6.63% ( 60809 )
	  	52.51% ( 481244 )
	  	0.72% ( 6607 )
	  	0.32% ( 2956 )

Միքիչ հաշվարկ անելուց հետո զարմանալի արդյունք է ստացվում։
Եթե բոլոր ձայները բոլոր թեկնածուների համար տրված իրար գումարենք ստացվում է 869560 ձայն։

Հիմա բաժանում ենք Սաակաշվիլու ձայները ամբողջի վրա ստացվում է 55,35% իսկ այնտեղ 52,51 է նշված :

Եթե ենթադրենք, որ անվավեր թերթիկները չեն նշվել ու իսկապես 52,51% ապա ստացվում է , որ 916481 թերթիկ է եղել ու մոտ 47000 թերթիկ անվավեր է ճանաչվել կամ, ոչ մեկի օգտին չի տրվել, համարիա 5%, ավելին քան շատ թեկնածուներ հավաքել են...

Սա ինչ է հարյուրներով չոբաններ են եղել ամեն տեղամասում ու չեն կարողացել քվեարկել՞

----------


## voter

> Նոր մաթեմատիկա պետք չի հնարել, նման տրամաբանությամբ Այդ 330880 ձայնը, որ Սաակաշվիլին ունի տվյալ պահին բոլոր ընտրողների համեմատ կազմում է 21%...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Հարցը Հայաստանը չէ այլ անհասկանալի պնդումները ՎԱՏ ԵՂԱՆԱԿԻ մասին, ինչէ հեռախոսի գծերը սառել են ՖԱԿՍը չի գալիս՞, թե ինտեռնետի գծերը սառել են, որ 24 ժամ հետո էլ տվյալները բոլոր տեղերից տեղ չեն հասել, առնվազն պատճենի տեսքով...
> 
> 96ին հենց շտ էլ ազատ ու արդար ընտրություններ էին, բայց երբ բանը հասավ հաըվելուն ու կառավարության որոշ տխմարներ սկսեցին դողալ, որ կորցնում են իշխանությունը քանի որ իրենց 80% անոց հաղթանակող թեկնածուն պարտվում էր, սկսեցին ձգձգքել ու ինֆորմացիան թաքցնել...
> 
> ...


Վայ վայ... Իմ ասածը կարողա վրացական ԿԸՀն լսեց...
Հայտարարեցին, որ Սաակաշվիլի 52 տոկոսով հաղթել է ու իրենք արդեն բոլոր տեղամասերից տվյալները ունեն։

Բա ուր մնաց բոլոր տվյալների հայտարարությունը կայքում դեռ մինչև հիմա միայն 60% է զետեղված......

Ինչպես և ենթադրում էի 96ի հայաստանյան ընտրությունների նման են անում, այն պահից սկսած, որ կառավարության թեկնածուի հաղթանակը սկսում է հալվել, փակում են տեղամասերը, դադարեցնում հաշվարկը ու հայտարարում հաղթանակի մասին....

----------


## voter

Այստեղ արտատպել եմ ԿԸՀի տվյալները Excel աղյուսակի տեսքով, եթե որևէ մեկը կարող է թարգմանել վրացերեն անվանումները, ընորհակալ կլինեմ...

http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....5&postcount=61

Ի դեպ այնտեղ ես դասավորել եմ Սաակաշվիլու տոկոսները ըստ տեղամասերի ու միայն  29 տեղամասում այն է մեկ երրորդից քիչ տեղերում է, որ նա հաղթանակել է...

----------


## Artgeo

> Շուն եմ է: Արթ մի հատ խնդրում եմ տոկոսները գումարի իրար ու ասա ինչա ստացվում


Անվավերներները նշված չեն այդտեղ, փոխարենը նշված են ընտրատեղամասերի կազմած արձանագրությունները։ 
Նինոծմինդայի ընտրատեղամասային արձանագրությունները ինչպես վրացերեն են, այնպես էլ հայերեն http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/ubnebi...ct=41&lang=geo
Նույնն էլ Ախալքալաքիում http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/ubnebi...ct=40&lang=geo
Ախալցիխեում http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/ubnebi...ct=37&lang=geo

Այդ  արձանագրությունները բաց են և դրանք կարող են տեսնել բոլորը։

Օրինակ 49 - 50 ընտրատեղամասում, որի արձանագրությունը դրել եմ, 32 ընտրաթերթիկ ճանաչվել է անվավեր և դրանք տոկոսային հաշվարկներում հաշվում են։

Բացր դրանից։ Կրկնում եմ, ընտրատեղամասերում 7 անդամ իշխանական է և 6 ընդդիմության։ 2/3 - ի համաձայնության դեպքում է միայն ստորագրվում արձանագրությունը։ 
Հիշեցնեմ նաև, որ սրանք նախնական տվյալներն են։ Հետագայում Ընտրատուփերը պիտի ուղարկվեն ԿԸՀ ու անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կատարվի վերահաշվարկ։

----------


## Artgeo

Voter ջան, բոլորին հայտնի է Անդրանիկ Միգրանյանների, Սերգեյ Կուրգինյանների, Ժիրինովսկիների, Պուտինների դիրքորոշումը Վրաստանում անցկացվող ընտրությունների նկատմամբ։ 



> Moscow Condemns Georgia’s Polls
> Civil Georgia, Tbilisi / 6 Jan.'08 / 19:18
> 
> The January 5 presidential election in Georgia was neither free nor fair, the Russian Foreign Ministry said on Sunday.
> 
> “Media sources, non-governmental organizations and opposition figures have reported numerous cases of violations of the electoral laws by the authorities,” the Russian Foreign Ministry said. “It comes as no surprise considering the entire electoral campaign, which can hardly be described as “free and fair.” It was actually launched against the background of a state of emergency. The presidential race was marked by the widespread use of administrative resources, open pressure on opposition candidates and severe limitations on their access to financial and media sources.”
> 
> “Under such conditions, it is absolutely understandable why the supporters of opposition candidates expressed bewilderment, when the ex-president [Mikheil Saakashvili] announced himself the winner without even waiting for even early official results.”
> 
> ...


Նամանավանդ, հաշվի առնելով, որ իրենց Բադրիջան հեղափոխությունը Վրաստանում չստացվեց։ Չնայած, որ նրանք դեռ հույսեր են փայփայում ու նույնիսկ ձեռ են առնում դնելով Վրաստանի նախկին դրոշը եթերում 

Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը ինքն է ընտրում իր ապագան։ Ընտրում է ազատ, արդար ու ժողովրդավար ընտրություններով։ Ու զարմանալու բան չկա, որ ձայն է տալիս մի մարդու, որը վերջին 4 տարում ոտքի կանգնացրեց պետական ինստիտուտները։ Բացի դրանից, լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում, որ  ժողովրդի մոտ 45 տոկոսը ընտրել է ընդիմության թեկնածուներին և փառք Աստծո, որ Սահակաշվիլին 90 տոկոս ձայն չստացավ։ 90 տոկոսը ծիծաղելի է, 52 տոկոսը ժողովրդավարություն  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարցը Հայաստանը չէ այլ անհասկանալի պնդումները ՎԱՏ ԵՂԱՆԱԿԻ մասին, ինչէ հեռախոսի գծերը սառել են ՖԱԿՍը չի գալիս՞, թե ինտեռնետի գծերը սառել են, որ 24 ժամ հետո էլ տվյալները բոլոր տեղերից տեղ չեն հասել, առնվազն պատճենի տեսքով...


Կներեք, ես եմ սխալ հասկացել: Ֆաքս չկա:  :Smile: 
Այս պահի դրությամբ *2420*  ընտրատարածք
25.53% ( 374244 )6.62% ( 97000 )3.95% ( 57908 )6.5% ( 95356 )51.19% ( 750449 )0.79% ( 11539 )0.34% ( 4921 )

----------


## voter

> Կներեք, ես եմ սխալ հասկացել: Ֆաքս չկա: 
> Այս պահի դրությամբ *2420*  ընտրատարածք
> 25.53% ( 374244 )6.62% ( 97000 )3.95% ( 57908 )6.5% ( 95356 )51.19% ( 750449 )0.79% ( 11539 )0.34% ( 4921 )


Այսինքն ոտով են բերում արձանագրությունները՞

Իսկ որ ժողովուրդը ընտրում է, դրանում հարց չկա ասում եմ, մենք էլ ենք ընտրել, բայց մեր ընտրածի վրա թքել իրենց թվերն են նկարել, ինչպես և հիմա եմ կասկածում, որ նկարել են...

Մի հասարակ բան կա եթե անվավեր թերթիկների քանակը ավելին է քան այն ձայները, որոնք անհրաժեըտ են հաղթանակի համար, ապա այդ հաղթանակը շատ կասկածելի է...

----------


## Artgeo

> Այսինքն ոտով են բերում արձանագրությունները՞


Մոտ 1000 ընտրատարածքում կար ֆաքս, մնացածում ոչ։ Ոտով չէ, մեքենայով  :LOL:  




> Իսկ որ ժողովուրդը ընտրում է, դրանում հարց չկա ասում եմ, մենք էլ ենք ընտրել, բայց մեր ընտրածի վրա թքել իրենց թվերն են նկարել, ինչպես և հիմա եմ կասկածում, որ նկարել են...


Մենակ դու չէ, ռուսներն էլ  :Wink:  Դու մենակ չես  :Jpit: 
Մինչդեռ նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներն են փոխել տակտիկան պայքարի, սկզբում կայքում տեղադրված տվյալներով մեծ թվերով հաղթում էր Գաչեչիլաձեն, իսկ հիմա տարբերությունը կտրուկ նվազեցրել են։ http://levangachechiladze.com/ge/




> Մի հասարակ բան կա եթե անվավեր թերթիկների քանակը ավելին է քան այն ձայները, որոնք անհրաժեըտ են հաղթանակի համար, ապա այդ հաղթանակը շատ կասկածելի է...


Արի ուղիղ նստեք ու շիտակ խոսենք։ Այս ընտրությունների ազատ ու արդար անցնելը ձեռնտու էր Սահակաշվիլուն։ Հենց այդ պատճառով նա արեց ամենը, որ ընտրությունները մաքսիմում թափանցիկ լինեն։ 
1. 3000 ից ավել դիտորդներ
2. 175 ից ավել ԶԼՄ
3. Երկու Էգզիտ պոլլ, որոնք կազմակերպվել են միջազգային կազմակերպությունները
4. Զուգահեռ հաշվարկ, երկու տարբեր կազմակերպությունների կողմից 
http://www.ngni.net/?lan=eng



> 1. Levan Gachechiladze - 25.8%
> 2. Arkadi Patarkatsishvili -7.2%
> 3. David Gamkrelidze - 4.0%
> 4. Shalva Natelashvili - 6.7%
> 5. Mikheil Saakashvili - 51.2%
> 6. Giorgi Maisashvili - 0.8%
> 7. Irina Sarishvili - 0.2%


http://www.isfed.ge/



> #1 - 27.2 % 
> #2  – 7.3 % 
> #3  – 4.3 % 
> #4  – 7.0 % 
> #5  – 50.8 %  
> #6 – 1.0 % 
> #7 – 0.2 % 
> Անվավեր - 2.3 %


5. Մեծ քաղաքների բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում տեսախցիկների առկայությունը
6. Թանաքոտումը

Նույնիսկ այս ամենը բավական էր ընտրությունների թափանցիկությունը բավարարելու համար, սակայն սրան գումարում ենք ընտրատեղամասերում 6 պառլամենտի, 1 նախագահի և 6 ընդդիմադիրների կողմից նշանակված անդամներին և որ միայն ու միայն 2/3-ի դեպքում է ընդունվում որոշումը: Իսկ 2/3-ը 9 հոգի է:

Զարմանալի չէ, որ բոլոր միջազգային կազմակերպությունները ընտրությունները ճանաչել են ժողովրդավարական նորմերին համապատասխան և միայն Կրեմլական ծագում ունեցող կազմակերպություններն են գոռում-գոչում, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են։ Իհարկե նրանք չեն ճանաչի այս ընտրությունները, քանի որ նրանց նպատակը Վրաստանում ժողովրդավարությունը չէ, այլ Սահակաշվիլու նախագահ չլինելը։ Պետական Բադրիջան հեղաշրջումը ձախողվեց Վրաստանում։
Իսկ Վրաստանը պատրաստվում է MAP-ին



> Defense News Media Group
> 
> NATO Prepares for Spring Summit - վերնագիր
> 
> Topics for Bucharest Include Enlargement, Support for Afghanistan, Kosovo 
> 
> Before the NATO foreign ministers’ meeting on Dec. 7, Appathurai said the decision on which countries to admit was “a performance-driven process based on the reform process in each country.”* Georgia’s action plan for membership is also to be discussed.*
> http://www.defensenews.com/story.php?F=3240514&C=europe



Տվյալ պահի դրությամբ
*3070* ընտրատեղամաս

24.98% ( 442478 )6.69% ( 118481 )3.91% ( 69330 )6.3% ( 111639 )52.1% ( 922774 )0.74% ( 13099 )0.19% ( 3401 )


Ընտրատեղամասեր, որտեղ Սահակաշվիլին ստացել է ավելի քան 50 տոկոս, տվյալները երեկվա են
 13. Սիղնաղ 13182 (59.15%)
21. Գարդաբան 29089 (70.51%)
22. Մարնեուլ 51388 (88.4%)
23. Բոլնիս 29079 (82.81%)
24. Դմանիս 8850 (82.99%)
25. Ծալկա 6623 (72.69%)
26. Թեթրիծկարո 6968 (63.2%)
27. Մցխեթա 12186 (50.63%)
30. Կասպի 11332 (54.22%)
32. Գորի 26573 (58.88%)
33. Քարելի 15472 (63.67%)
35. Խաշուրի 15846 (57.76%)
37. Ախալցիխե 19699 (73.65%)
38. Ադիգենի 9966 (78.3%)
39. Ասպինձա 5097 (73.6%)
40. Ախալքալաքի 25460 (87.05%)
41. Նինոծմինդա 17089 (90.15%)
43. Օնի 2145 (60.13%)
44. Ամբրոլաուրի 2921 (58.42%)
45. Ցագերի 6154 (72.37%)
47. Մեստիա 2326 (51.76%)
48. Խարագաուլի 6852 (52.2%)
49. Թերջոլա 12832 (60.59%)'
50. Սաչխերե 11413 (50.16%)
52. Բաղդաթի 5904 (53.1%)
53. Վանի 10366 (65.78%)
54. Սամտրեդիա 13170 (52.6%)
55. Խոնի 10600 (67.17%)
58. Ծկալտուբո 18756 (61.71%)
63. Աբաշա 8903 (62.83%)
64. Սենակի 21412 (72.87%)
65. Մարտվիլի 7481 (66.52%)
66. Խոբի 11397 (63.65%)
67. Զուգդիդի 41662 (68.72%)
68. Ծալենջիխա 11441 (74.03%)
69. Չկորոծկու 9096 (68.46%)
84. Խուլո 10463 (66.67%)
85. Լիախվի 7403 (88.24%)
86. Վերին Աբխազիա 636 (84.13%)
87. Արտասահման 2775(63.21%)
______________________________
4. Կրծանիսի 11997(49.38%)
11. Սագարեջո 12154 (49.95%)
15. Լագոդեխի 10478 (49.97%)
16. Կվարելի 8994 (49.46%)

----------


## Artgeo

Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեն իրեն սատարող կուսակցությունների լիդերների հետ ներխուժեց ԿԸՀ, կռվեց ու քֆրտեց ԿԸՀ-ի նախագահին և պահանջեց, որ նա հեռանա...

----------


## Երվանդ

Իսկ հանրահավաքներին գնու՞մա =ողովուրդը

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Կարծում եմ Վրաստանում արդեն սկսվել են առողջ քաղաքական գործընթացները, քաղաքական պայքարը ընդդիմադիրների և կառավարող ուժերի միջև: 
Հ.Գ. Արտ ջան , ասա էլի ում ես ընտրել  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կարծում եմ Վրաստանում արդեն սկսվել են առողջ քաղաքական գործընթացները, քաղաքական պայքարը ընդդիմադիրների և կառավարող ուժերի միջև: 
> Հ.Գ. Արտ ջան , ասա էլի ում ես ընտրել


Սահակաշվիլիին, համենայդեպս իրա գրառումները դրա մասին են խոսում  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Մոտ 1000 ընտրատարածքում կար ֆաքս, մնացածում ոչ։ Ոտով չէ, մեքենայով  
> 
> 
> Մենակ դու չէ, ռուսներն էլ  Դու մենակ չես 
> Մինչդեռ նույնիսկ ընդդիմադիր թեկնածուներն են փոխել տակտիկան պայքարի, սկզբում կայքում տեղադրված տվյալներով մեծ թվերով հաղթում էր Գաչեչիլաձեն, իսկ հիմա տարբերությունը կտրուկ նվազեցրել են։ http://levangachechiladze.com/ge/
> 
> 
> Արի ուղիղ նստեք ու շիտակ խոսենք։ Այս ընտրությունների ազատ ու արդար անցնելը ձեռնտու էր Սահակաշվիլուն։ Հենց այդ պատճառով նա արեց ամենը, որ ընտրությունները մաքսիմում թափանցիկ լինեն։ 
> 1. 3000 ից ավել դիտորդներ
> ...


ՈՒշադիր կրադա բոլոր կետերը ու ասա թե որտեղ ես տեսնում, ընտրությունները անցկացնելուց հետք հաշվելու պրեցեդուրայի թափանցիկությունը ապահովվող մեթոդներ...

Նորից եմ ասում, եթե անվավեր թերթիկների քանակը, իսկ դրանք ավելի քան 5% են կազմում, շատ է քան անհրաժեըտ էր հաղթանակի համար, Սաակաշվիլին 3% ձայների շնորհիվ է հաղթել, ապա հաղթանակը անվավեր է....

Ասեմ մի մեխանիզմ – ոչ Սաակաշվիլիական թերթիկները արկղից հանելուց հետք, փչացնելու դեպքում, հնարավոր էր ապահովվել ու կարծում եմ, որ արվելէ, մյուս թեկնածուների ձայների կորուստը....

Չգիտեմ ինչու ես այնքան էլ համոզված չեմ, որ իսկապես հազարներով ամեն տեղամասում ինչ որ չոբաններ կովկասի սարերից եկած, չեն հասկացել, որ մի հատ խաչ է պետք դնել, կամ ուղղակի ոչ մի խաչ չդնելով արկղ են գցել...

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> ՈՒշադիր կրադա բոլոր կետերը ու ասա թե որտեղ ես տեսնում, ընտրությունները անցկացնելուց հետք հաշվելու պրեցեդուրայի թափանցիկությունը ապահովվող մեթոդներ...
> 
> Նորից եմ ասում, եթե անվավեր թերթիկների քանակը, իսկ դրանք ավելի քան 5% են կազմում, շատ է քան անհրաժեըտ էր հաղթանակի համար, Սաակաշվիլին 3% ձայների շնորհիվ է հաղթել, ապա հաղթանակը անվավեր է....
> 
> Ասեմ մի մեխանիզմ – ոչ Սաակաշվիլիական թերթիկները արկղից հանելուց հետք, փչացնելու դեպքում, հնարավոր էր ապահովվել ու կարծում եմ, որ արվելէ, մյուս թեկնածուների ձայների կորուստը....
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչու ես այնքան էլ համոզված չեմ, որ իսկապես հազարներով ամեն տեղամասում ինչ որ չոբաններ կովկասի սարերից եկած, չեն հասկացել, որ մի հատ խաչ է պետք դնել, կամ ուղղակի ոչ մի խաչ չդնելով արկղ են գցել...


Ի դեպ իմ վերլուծությունների հիման վրա կարող եմ ասել, որ հայերի ու ադրբեջացնիների ընտրատեղամասերը միասնին վերցրած 10% ձայն է ապահովվել Սաակաշվիլուն ինչից ելնելով, կարելի է ասել, որ ազգ.փոքրամասնությունների հարցերով ստիպված է լինելու այսուհետև զբաղվել ցանկացած թեկնածու, ով ցանկանում է հաղթանակել ընտրություններում http://viparmenia.com/vb/showthread....3&postcount=62

Իսկ որ Սաակաշվիլիին Թիֆլիսում – ֆայլի մեջ կապույտով է նշված, հազիվ 40 տոկոս է ապահովվել, նշանակում է, որտեղ խոսքի ազատությունը իր դերը կատարել է, նա այնտեղ պարտվել է...

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
Եթե ընդումությունը կարողանա հասնել նրան, որ ընտրովի կամ պատահական տարբեր տեղամասերում վերահաշվարկներ լինեն, ապա շատ բան կարող է պարզվել...

Իսկ վատագույն դեպքում, Սաակաշվիլին մինչև պառլամենտական ընտրություններ է կառավարելու, պառլամենտում արդեն ակընհայտ է, որ նա մեծամասնություն չի կարողանալու ունենալ իսկ դա կնշանակի – ընդիմությունը նրան պաշտոնանկ է անելու ուղղակի երկիրը խոստացված պառլամենտական պետության վերածելով...

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ հանրահավաքներին գնու՞մա =ողովուրդը


Ամսի 6-ին հանրահավաք էր, որին ընդամենը 1000 հոգի է մասնակցել։ Այսօր էլ ժամը 14.00-ին էր հանրահավաք նախատեսված, սակայն ժամը 12.00-ին հայտարարեցին, որ հանրահավաք չի լինի։ Դրանից հետո նրանք ներխուժեցին ԿԸՀ ու Լևան Գաչեչիլաձեն կռվեց ու քֆրտեց ԿԸՀ-ի նախագահին, հետո դուրս եկավ լրագրողների մոտ, ասաց, որ ինքը «տեռորի տակ է գտնվում երեք հեռոըստաընկերության կողմից» և ուղիղ եթեր է պահանջում այդ ալիքներից, որոնք իրեն ուղիղ եթեր չեն տրամադրում։ Այս ամենը ցուցադրվում էր ուղիղ եթերում։  :Think:  Վաղվանից Գաչեչիլաձեն միտք ունի սկսել հացադուլ Վրաստանի Հանրայաին Հեռուստաընկերության շենքի մոտ։ 



> Կարծում եմ Վրաստանում արդեն սկսվել են առողջ քաղաքական գործընթացները, քաղաքական պայքարը ընդդիմադիրների և կառավարող ուժերի միջև: 
> Հ.Գ. Արտ ջան , ասա էլի ում ես ընտրել


Հով ջան, ո՞ւմ պիտի ընտրեմ։  :Smile:  Հերթով նկարագրեմ ով ո՞վ է։
*1. Levan Gachechiladze* - Գողական, փողոցային մտածելակերպ ունեցող այս անձը 2003 թվականին կանգնած էր Սահակաշվիլու կողքին։ Ինչպես նաև նրան պաշտպանող Գոգա Խաինդրավան, որը մի քանի ամիս նախարար էր։ Նրան է սատարում Սալոմե Զուրաբիշվիլին, որը նույնպես մի քանի ամիս ԱԳ նախարար էր, սակայն նրան գործից ազատեցին ու մակրծիքով լավ են արել։ Ի դեպ, այստեղ պետք է նշել, որ Սալոմե Զուրաբիշվիլու եղբայրը կողմ է Սահակաշվիլուն  :LOL:  Կոբա Դավիթաշվիլին է սատարում Գաչեչիլաձեին, մարդ որը իր անպրինցիպության պարզապես ապշեցնում է, 2003-ին նա նույնպես Սահակաշվիլու կողքին էր։ Իրակլի Օքրուաշվիլու կուսակցությունը։ Կարծում եմ այս մարդու մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է։ Կարճ ասած, մի օբիժնիկական, մարգինալ խումբ, որը նոր պայմաններում չի կարողանում հարմարվել։ Հարկ է նշել, որ Գաչեչիլաձեն Շեվարդնաձեի ժամանակ նույնպես մի քանի անգամ ունեցել է բախումներ Սահակաշվիլու հետ, սակայն երևի նկատելով, որ Սահակաշվիլին հաղթում է, վերջում նրա կողմն է կանգնել։ Էս վերջինը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է։
*2. Arkadi Patarkatsishvili* - Ռուսաստանում 90-ականներին Բերեզովսկու հետ կրիմինալ ճանապարհով հարստացած օլիգարխ, որին ձեռք չի տալիս Վրաստանում կայունությունը։ Հենց այդ նպատակով նա ստեղծեց «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը, որը վերջին 7-8 ամիսը հատկապես աշխատում էր մարդկանց հոգեբանության վրա ազդելով։ Հիմնական հարվածը գնում էր Սահակաշվիլու կողմից եկեղեցիներ քանդելու, վրաց ազգին արժանապատվությունը ոտնահարելու և այլն։ Շատ էին տիպի վրաց ժողովրդի համար կարևոր էլեմենտներով մանիպուլյացիան։ Հենց այդ պատճառով ալիքը սկսեցին լքել լրագրողները և այսօրվա դրությամբ դադարեցրել են աշխատանքը և Պատարկացիշվիլուց պահանջում են վաճառել բաժնետոմսերը։ Վերջապես ամենակայֆը էն էր, որ այս մարդը Ռուսաստանի կողմից հետապնդման մեջ է, սակայն վերջերս Ռուսաստանի Դումայում խոսում էին, որ նրանք պատրաստ են հանել բոլոր մեղադրանքները։
*3. David Gamkrelidze* - Այս մարդու կուսակցության անդամ է Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլու քույրը։ Հասարակության մեծ մասի կողմից չի ընդունվում։ Չափից դուրս է օգտագործում քրիստոնեությունը սեփական քարոզներում, ինչի հետևանքում մի տեսակ կեղծավոր է թվում։ Մի տեսակ «աղը պակաս» է, կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել ինչը, բայց դա էական չէ։
*4. Shalva Natelashvili -*  :Love:  Սա վրացական Ժիրինովսկին է  :LOL: 
*5. Mikheil Saakashvili* -  Մարդ, որը կարողացավ 4 տարվա ընթացքում գրեթե վերացնել կանոնավոր գողերին, կաշառակերներին և օրինախախտումները։ Որը 0-ից ստեղծեց Վրաստանի տնտեսության համար կարևոր ինֆրաստրուկտուրան։ Ճանապարհներ (այդ թվում և Հարավ-Հյուսիս ավտոբանը Գերմանական տեխնոլոգիայով  :Love: ), էլեկտրոէներգիա, գազիֆիկացում, պետական մարմինների հզորացում և մաքուր աշխատանք։ Իհարկե կան խնդիրներ։ Դրանք չէին կարող չլինել։ Մոսկվան մեկ օրում չի կառուցվել։ Բայց 4 տարի առաջ այսքանի մասին նույնիսկ երազելը անհնար էր։ Այսօր Վրաստանը ունի ռեալ շանս անդամագրվելու ՆԱՏՈ-յին և վերականգնել իր տարածքային ամբողջականությունը։ Ես որ հույս ունեմ ու հավատում եմ, որ Սահակաշվիլին դա կկարողանա անել։  :Smile: 
*6. Giorgi Maisashvili* - Գիժ տեսե՞լ եք։  :Think:  Շատ խելացի մարդ է, բայց ոչ նախագահ։
*7. Irina Sarishvili* - Ակումբում ոչ ցենզուրային խոսքեր գրել չի կարելի  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> ՈՒշադիր կրադա բոլոր կետերը ու ասա թե որտեղ ես տեսնում, ընտրությունները անցկացնելուց հետք հաշվելու պրեցեդուրայի թափանցիկությունը ապահովվող մեթոդներ...





> Նույնիսկ այս ամենը բավական էր ընտրությունների թափանցիկությունը բավարարելու համար, սակայն սրան գումարում ենք ընտրատեղամասերում 6 պառլամենտի, 1 նախագահի և 6 ընդդիմադիրների կողմից նշանակված անդամներին և որ միայն ու միայն 2/3-ի դեպքում է ընդունվում որոշումը: Իսկ 2/3-ը 9 հոգի է:


Սրան գումարի դիտորդներին, որոնք ազատ կարող են հետևել քվեաթերթիկների ընթացքին։ Հաշվարկումը նույնպես ընդիմության մասնակցությամբ է ընթանում։  :Smile: 




> Նորից եմ ասում, եթե անվավեր թերթիկների քանակը, իսկ դրանք ավելի քան 5% են կազմում, շատ է քան անհրաժեըտ էր հաղթանակի համար, Սաակաշվիլին 3% ձայների շնորհիվ է հաղթել, ապա հաղթանակը անվավեր է....


Եթե դու Վրաստանում լինեիր, կհասկանայիր ինչու է այդքան՝ ըստ քեզ շատ։ Այսինքն Հայաստանում էլ վիճակը ավելի բարվոք չէ, այս տեսանկյունից։ Շատ մարդիկ կան (իմ ծանոթների մեջ էլ) որոնք մտածում են մոտավորապես սենց «Եթե ես ընտրություններին չգնամ, իմ քվեաթերթիկը կկեղծվի Սահակաշվիլու օգտին և ըստ այդմ, ես պիտի գնամ ու իմ քվեաթերթիկը փչացնեմ»։  :Smile:  Պլեբիսցիտի քվեաթերթիկներում անվավեր ճանաչածվածները ավելի շատ են  :Wink:  Մի մասը, ինչպես տատիկս ու պապիկս, չեն հասկացել թե դա ինչի համար է  :LOL: , իսկ մյուս մասը պարզապես թքած ունի։ 




> Ի դեպ իմ վերլուծությունների հիման վրա կարող եմ ասել, որ հայերի ու ադրբեջացնիների ընտրատեղամասերը միասնին վերցրած 10% ձայն է ապահովվել Սաակաշվիլուն ինչից ելնելով, կարելի է ասել, որ ազգ.փոքրամասնությունների հարցերով ստիպված է լինելու այսուհետև զբաղվել ցանկացած թեկնածու, ով ցանկանում է հաղթանակել ընտրություններում


Երևում է շատ ես չարչարվում լեզվական խնդիրների պատճառով  :Smile:  http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/olqebi.php?lang=eng հատուկ քո համար, նոր հայտնաբերեցի  :Wink: 



> Իսկ որ Սաակաշվիլիին Թիֆլիսում – ֆայլի մեջ կապույտով է նշված, հազիվ 40 տոկոս է ապահովվել, նշանակում է, որտեղ խոսքի ազատությունը իր դերը կատարել է, նա այնտեղ պարտվել է...


Վրաստանում խոսքի անազատություն չկա։

----------


## voter

> ..........
> Երևում է շատ ես չարչարվում լեզվական խնդիրների պատճառով  http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/olqebi.php?lang=eng հատուկ քո համար, նոր հայտնաբերեցի 
> 
> Վրաստանում խոսքի անազատություն չկա։


Կամաց կամաց մոտենում ենք իրականությանը, որ ընտրությունները ազատ չեն...

Իհարեկ դիտորդների համար ազատ էին, քանի որ ընտրատեղամասերում պայմաններ էր ստեղծված ընտրելու, հետևելու ու որոշ վերապահումներով կարելի է համաձայնվել, որ նաև հաշվարկելու վրա թափանցիկություն կար։

Բայց եթե չկա խոսքի ազատություն, որի շնորհիվ մարդկանց կասկածները, նկատած անարդարությունները արագ հանրությանը հասանելի է դարձվում ու նա սկսում է ստուգել պարզաբանել ինչումն է բանը, ապա այդ ընտրությունները հնարավոր չէ ազատ արդար ու թափանցիկ համարել։

Ընտրության օրը ինքնին ոչինչ չի որոշում, ամեն ինչ արվում է մինչ այդ և դրանից հետո, քվեները հաշվելու ընդացքում։

Եթե ընտրության օրվա վրա կենտրենացվես թե ինչ է փորձես ընտրախաղտողների ձեռքը բռնել, դրանով լավագույն դեպքում 10% ձայների ճակատագիրը կկարողանաս տնօրինել, մնացածը ստեղծվում է նախընտրական շրջանում պրոպագանդայի միւոցով կամ նկարվում քվեները հաշվելիս ու արդյունքները ամփոփելիս։

Տվյալ դեպքում Վրացական ընտրությունների օրը համաձայն եմ բացառիկ թափանցիկություն էր ի համեմատ հետ սովետական մյուս երկրների։

Իսկ այն որ Սաակաշվիլիի համար 30-40% ձայները ապահովվել էր պետական ապարատը ու լրատվամիջոցները իրենց պրոպագանդայով, ցուցյ է տալիս հենց այն, որ նման խիստ տարբերություն կա Թիֆլիսի, որտեղ համեմատաբար ինֆորմացիա մարդիկ ավելի շատ են ստանում ու Սաակաշվիլին ճռռալով հազիվ 30-40% է հավաքել հենց միայն պետական ապարատի պրոպագանդայի ապահովվածը և ի համեմատություն հեռավոր ընտրատեղամասերի, մասնավորաբար և մեր հայրենակիցները Ջավախքում կոմմունիստական կարգապահությամբ 80-90%  ձայն են նվիրել նրան, չնայած Ջավախահայության ինչ որ ներկայացուցիչներ հայտարարում էին, որ հայերը ուղղակի բոյկոտել են ընտրությունները...

Նույնը ադրբեջանաբնակ շրջանների մասին կարելի է ասել...

Իսկ լեզվի առումով ես դժվարություններ չունեմ, ինտեռնետը մեծ է վրացերեն իմացող շատ կա http://forum.openarmenia.com/index.p...dpost&p=708931, բայց հարցը ավելի շատ նրանում էր, որ պարզեի թե, որ ընտրատեղամասերն են հայկականը, ադրբեջանականը, թիֆլիսինը։

----------


## voter

ևս մի հետաքրքիր մարունք, Սաակաշվիլին իր միլլիոն ձայներից 20% համար շնորհակալ պիտի լինի հայկական ու ադրբեջանական շրջաններին, ինչը ավելին է քան քան ամբողջ միլլիոնանոց թիֆլիսը միասին վերցրած, որտեղ նա միայն իր ձայների 15%  է հավաքել։

Կարծում եմ, որ Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը հայերի ու ադրբեջանցիների վրա սրանով ապացուցվում է, որ բացարձակ 0 է....

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարծում եմ, որ Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը հայերի ու ադրբեջանցիների վրա սրանով ապացուցվում է, որ բացարձակ 0 է....





> Ջավախքում կոմմունիստական կարգապահությամբ 80-90%  ձայն են նվիրել նրան, չնայած Ջավախահայության ինչ որ ներկայացուցիչներ հայտարարում էին, որ հայերը ուղղակի բոյկոտել են ընտրությունները...
> 
> Նույնը ադրբեջանաբնակ շրջանների մասին կարելի է ասել...


Ես կարող եմ ընդհանրապես չպատասխանել, ինքդ քո հետ հավեսով վիճում ես  :Smile: 
Եթե չեն մասնակցել, ո՞նց է ապացուցվում  :Think:  

Ուշադիր կարդալու դեպքում կնկատես, որ գրել եմ «Վրաստանում խոսքի *անազատություն չկա*», այսինքն կա ազատություն։ Միտումնավոր, թե պատահական ես սխալ մեկնաբանել, թողնում եմ քո վրա։

Տարօրինակը գիտե՞ս ինչն է։ Որ այս ընտրությունները ամբողջ աշխարհն է ընդունում որպես ազատ, արդար ու թափանցիկ ու միայն Անդրանիկ Միգրանյանը, Սերգեյ Կուրգինյանը, Պուտինը, Ժիրինովսկին, դաշնակները, դու ու Վիզիոնի Մոնոն եք գոռում-գոչում, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են։ Հա, մոռացա իբր ուկրաինական, իրականում ռուսական կազմակերպության էգզիտ պոլլը, մեկ էլ Պատառկացիշվիլու կողմից ֆինանսավորվող ընդդիմությունը… Մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են։

Չեմ խորանա նրա վրա, որ բոլորդ ակցենտը տանում եք նրա վրա, որ Սահակաշվիլին ընտրվել է հայերով ու ադրբեջանցիներով խիտ բնակեցված տարածքների ձայներով։ Չեմ անդրադառնա, որ նրանք նույնպես Վրաստանի քաղաքացիներ են և եթե նույնիսկ Սահակաշվիլին հավաքեր 50 տոկոս + 1 ջավախքցու կամ մառնեուլցու ձայն, ապա նա կդառնար նախագահ ըստ Վրաստանի սահմանադրության։ Բայց կբերեմ փոքրիկ մաթեմատիկական խնդիր 3-րդ դասարանցու մակարդակով։

ԿԸՀ-ի տվյալներով 3424 ընտրատեղամասում, Սահակաշվիլին ստացել է 1 029 358 ձայն, ինչը կազմում է 52.21 %։ Այստեղից հետևում է, որ 100% - ը 1 971 572 է։

Խնդիր։ Քանի՞ ձայն պիտի պակասի Սահակաշվիլուց, որ պահանջվի երկրորդ փուլ։

Լուծում
(1 029 358 - х)<(1 971 572 - х)/2
х > 2 * 1 029 358 - 1 971 572
х > 87 144

Այն բանի համար, որ Սահակաշվիլու ձայները լինեն < 50% պետք է հանել 87 144 ձայն։

Մարնեուլիում Սահակաշվիլին ստացել է 54 625 ձայն, Ախալքալաքիում՝ 28 545։ Հետևություն, նույնիսկ եթե այս երկու ընտրատեղամասը հայտարարվի չեղյալ, դա միևնույն է չի բավարարում, որ երկրորդ փուլ պահանջվի։

----------


## Artgeo

Ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքիր։ 
Հայլուրը հայտարարեց, որ Քոչարյանը շնորհավորել է Սահակաշվիլուն, սակայն ոչ հայկական ԶԼՄ ներից և ոչ մեկը չնշեց դա։ Ուրեմն կամ շնորհավորանք չի եղել, կամ բոլորը տքած ունեն, թե ինչ կասի Քոչարյանը։ Ճի՞շտ եմ։  :Think: 


Օքրուաշվիլուն տեղափոխել են Ֆրանսիա։ Հիմա էլ Ֆրանսիայից է պահանջում քաղաքական ապաստարան։

Սահակաշվիլին Պուտինին հրավիրել է ինաուգուրացիային  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի դատախազությունը քրեական գործ է հարուցել Արկադի Պատարկացիշվիլու դեմ:

Այսօր Վրաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերության եթերում ուղիղ եթեր կտրամադրվի բոլոր ընդդիմադիր ուժերին։

Այսօր ուղիղ եթեր է տրամադրում Ռուսթավի 2 հեռուստաընկերությունը։

Ուղիղ եթեր է տրամադրում Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեին ռուսական ՕՌՏ հեռուստաընկերությունը։

----------


## voter

> Ես կարող եմ ընդհանրապես չպատասխանել, ինքդ քո հետ հավեսով վիճում ես 
> Եթե չեն մասնակցել, ո՞նց է ապացուցվում  
> 
> Ուշադիր կարդալու դեպքում կնկատես, որ գրել եմ «Վրաստանում խոսքի *անազատություն չկա*», այսինքն կա ազատություն։ Միտումնավոր, թե պատահական ես սխալ մեկնաբանել, թողնում եմ քո վրա։
> 
> Տարօրինակը գիտե՞ս ինչն է։ Որ այս ընտրությունները ամբողջ աշխարհն է ընդունում որպես ազատ, արդար ու թափանցիկ ու միայն Անդրանիկ Միգրանյանը, Սերգեյ Կուրգինյանը, Պուտինը, Ժիրինովսկին, դաշնակները, դու ու Վիզիոնի Մոնոն եք գոռում-գոչում, որ ընտրությունները կեղծվել են։ Հա, մոռացա իբր ուկրաինական, իրականում ռուսական կազմակերպության էգզիտ պոլլը, մեկ էլ Պատառկացիշվիլու կողմից ֆինանսավորվող ընդդիմությունը… Մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են։
> 
> Չեմ խորանա նրա վրա, որ բոլորդ ակցենտը տանում եք նրա վրա, որ Սահակաշվիլին ընտրվել է հայերով ու ադրբեջանցիներով խիտ բնակեցված տարածքների ձայներով։ Չեմ անդրադառնա, որ նրանք նույնպես Վրաստանի քաղաքացիներ են և եթե նույնիսկ Սահակաշվիլին հավաքեր 50 տոկոս + 1 ջավախքցու կամ մառնեուլցու ձայն, ապա նա կդառնար նախագահ ըստ Վրաստանի սահմանադրության։ Բայց կբերեմ փոքրիկ մաթեմատիկական խնդիր 3-րդ դասարանցու մակարդակով։
> 
> ...


Ես մեկնաբանել ելնելով այն բանից, որ քո պնդումը – պրոպագանդա է, քանի որ ակընհայտ է, որ ազատ խոսքի իրավունք ՉԻ եղել ու ՉԿԱ վրաստանում, ինչու համար էլ Սաակաշվիլին ստիպված եղավ ճամանակից շուտ ընտրությունների գնալ...

Մնացած մանրամասները այն մասին են, թե ինչպես են կեղծվում ընտրությունները...

Իսկ թվաբանությունդ ակընհայտ սխալ չէ, բայ ԼՐԻՎ չէ, քանի որ հայկական ընտրատեղամասը ՄԵԿԸ չի եղել իմ տվյալներով, ինչպես նաև ադրբեջանականը առնվազն ՉՈՐՍՆ է եղել.

Բացիր նայիր տվյալները, հայկական ու ադրբեջանական ձայները միասին կազմում են 118000 Ից ավելի...

Բայց նույնիսկ եթե այդ հանգամանքը մի կողմ թողնենք, հենց քո հաշվարկին նայի ու ԱՆՎԱՎԵՐ թերթիկների քանակին, կտեսնես, որ արդեն որերորդ անգամ իմ ասած ես միայն հաստատում, անվավեր թերթիկները ավելի շատ են, քան հաղթանակի համար անհրաժեշտ ձաների քանակը։

Ի դեպ հաշվարկը շատ ավելի հասարակ կարելի է անել, 3% ձայների ավելացնելու, կեղծելու շնորհիվ Սաակաշվիլին արդեն չեր դառնա նախագահ, իսկ որ այդքան կեղծումներ ու ադմինիստրատիվ ուղղումներ հաշվարկման ժամանակ եղել է, ավելի քան համոզված եմ առավել ևս վերջին նորությունից հետո – ԵԱՀԿի ներկայացուցիչը ասել է, որ հենց հաշվարկելու ժամանակ կոպիտ կեղծիքներ են արվել http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...1D4934C5AD.ASP այնպես, որ ոչ միայն ես ու ժիրինովսկին ենք կասկածում...

Չգիտես ինչու Միհրանյանին հա խառնում ես այստեղ, չնայած դա միայն քեզանից եմ լսում, որ նա էլ է կասկածում, ինձ դա այնքան էլ չեր հետաքրքրում, բայց որ այդքան պնդում ես, կարող ես փաստ բերել, նրա ասածների մասին՞

----------


## Armeno

Արթ, իսկ տեղյակ ես, որ հայկական գյուղերում (Ծալկայի շրջան) քվեարկած թերթիկներ էին տալիս ժողովրդին, որ քցեն Վեդռոն( :Lol2: )

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես մեկնաբանել ելնելով այն բանից, որ քո պնդումը – պրոպագանդա է, քանի որ ակընհայտ է, որ ազատ խոսքի իրավունք ՉԻ եղել ու ՉԿԱ վրաստանում, ինչու համար էլ Սաակաշվիլին ստիպված եղավ ճամանակից շուտ ընտրությունների գնալ...


Սահակաշվիլին ընտրությունների գնաց, Վրաստանի ժողովրդավար անունը չկոտրելու համար։ Նա չուցեց նախկին խորհդային պետությունների տարածքում եղած դիկտատորներին նմանվել, որոնք ուժով ու վախի մթնոլորտում են պահում իրեն աթոռը։ Քո խոսքերը հերքում եմ ինչպես ընտրություններից առաջ, այնպես էլ այսօր Վրաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերության, Ռուսթավի 2 և Մզե հեռուստաալիքների ուղիղ եթերում ընդդիմության և Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեի դեմքերը։




> Իսկ թվաբանությունդ ակընհայտ սխալ չէ, բայ ԼՐԻՎ չէ, քանի որ հայկական ընտրատեղամասը ՄԵԿԸ չի եղել իմ տվյալներով, ինչպես նաև ադրբեջանականը առնվազն ՉՈՐՍՆ է եղել.
> 
> Բացիր նայիր տվյալները, հայկական ու ադրբեջանական ձայները միասին կազմում են 118000 Ից ավելի...


Սահակաշվիլին հաղթում է մաբողջ Վրաստանի տարածքում, բացի Թբիլիսիից և Կազբեգիից։ Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի էք փորձում ներկայացրել այնպես, որ Սահակաշվիլին միայն ադրբեջանցիներով և հայերով խիտ բնակեցված տարածքներում է հաղթել։

Ի դեպ, եթե թվերով լավ չի երևում http://www.results.cec.gov.ge/olqebi.php?lang=eng


Կարմիր - 70 % և ավել
Նարնջագույն - 50-69 %
Դեղին - հաղթել է, բայց 50 %-ից ցածր
Կապույտ - չի հաղթել




> Բայց նույնիսկ եթե այդ հանգամանքը մի կողմ թողնենք, հենց քո հաշվարկին նայի ու ԱՆՎԱՎԵՐ թերթիկների քանակին, կտեսնես, որ արդեն որերորդ անգամ իմ ասած ես միայն հաստատում, անվավեր թերթիկները ավելի շատ են, քան հաղթանակի համար անհրաժեշտ ձաների քանակը։


Անվավեր կարող էր ճանաչվել 50 տոկոսը, բայց դա որևէ բան չի փոխում։

ԵԱՀԿի ներկայացուցիչը ասել է, որ հենց հաշվարկելու ժամանակ կոպիտ կեղծիքներ են արվել http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...1D4934C5AD.ASP այնպես, որ ոչ միայն ես ու ժիրինովսկին ենք կասկածում...



> *OSCE observers' spokesman rejects newspaper claims*
> 10.01.08 16:08
> 
> Contrary to their previous reports, European election observers said voting fraud took place during Georgia's recent election that returned President Saakashvili to power. Opposition groups plan to continue protests.
> 
> The Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE), which sent election observers to Georgia, initially said the Jan. 5 presidential vote met international standards. But problems with the election continue to surface.  
> 
> A preliminary OSCE report said there were incomplete voter lists and that some people complained of intimidation. It also appears that there was also voting fraud, the head of the OSCE observer mission said Thursday, Jan. 10.
> 
> ...


http://rustavi2.com/news/news_text.p...onth=2&year=08
Շարունակում եք մնալ դու ու Ժիրինովսկին  :Smile: 




> Չգիտես ինչու Միհրանյանին հա խառնում ես այստեղ, չնայած դա միայն քեզանից եմ լսում, որ նա էլ է կասկածում, ինձ դա այնքան էլ չեր հետաքրքրում, բայց որ այդքան պնդում ես, կարող ես փաստ բերել, նրա ասածների մասին՞


Մենակ դա էր մնացել, որ Միհրանյանից մեջբերումներ անեմ  :Bad:  Ռուսական RTVi հեռուստաալիքով էր խոսում  :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Սահակաշվիլին ընտրությունների գնաց, Վրաստանի ժողովրդավար անունը չկոտրելու համար։ Նա չուցեց նախկին խորհդային պետությունների տարածքում եղած դիկտատորներին նմանվել, որոնք ուժով ու վախի մթնոլորտում են պահում իրեն աթոռը։ Քո խոսքերը հերքում եմ ինչպես ընտրություններից առաջ, այնպես էլ այսօր Վրաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերության, Ռուսթավի 2 և Մզե հեռուստաալիքների ուղիղ եթերում ընդդիմության և Լեվան Գաչեչիլաձեի դեմքերը։


Դե իհարկե, միտինգները ցրելը այստեղ կապ չունի ոչ ուժ էր կիրառվում, ոչ էլ վախեցնում էին ու բանտարկում, վտարում երկրից...

Միամիտ սովետական պրոպագանդայի  էս նմանվում պնդելով, որ ժողովուրդը շատ խնդրեց դրա համար էլ կալբասի գները բարձրացրին...

Սաակաշվիլի ուզել չուզելով չէր, հրամայեցին արեց...

Իսկ հիմա ընտրություններից հետո եթեր տրամադրելը խոսքի ազատուրյան ընտրություններից առաջ, ընդացոում ու քվեները հաշվելու ժամանակվա հետ ԿԱՊ չունի։

Եթե հիմա խոսքի ազատուտյուն է սկսվել Վրաստանում, շատ ուրախ եմ, բայց դա կապ չունի ընտրությունների ժամանակ խոսքի ազատության համար...

Սաակաշվիլին հաղթել է շաաաատ թույլ միայն 3% ձայների շնորհիվ, որոնք կարող են ու հավանական է, որ նկարվել են, ստիպողաբար քվեարկել են, ինչպես ազգային փոքրամասնությունների տարածքներում, այդ մարդկանց առավել ևս ադրբեջանցիներին ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ հնարավոր չէր համոզել, որ ըստ խըճի քվեարկեն...

Գունավոր նկարից էլ զռռում է, որ հայկական ու ադրբեջանական տարածքների շնորհիվ է այդ հաղթանակը առաջին փուլում իսկ ապահովվել...

Ես քեզ ազատություն կայանի ու գերմանական թերթի հղում եմ բերում, որ ԵԱՀԿն կասկածներ ունի, սու Ռուստավիով էս հերքում... :Cool: 

Միհրանյանի հարցում չհամոզեցիր – նման է նրան, որ ասում են «ապե ինձ պատմել են, որ ինչ որ մեկը լսելա, թե բանոչնի Ֆանտա բացող ա եղել» ի դեպ սկսեցի արդեն ժիրինովսկու հարցում էլ կասկածել, որ նա ընտրությունները արդար չի համարում, ում ում բայց Ռուսաստանին շատ է պետք, որ նման ընտրությունները, որ կասկածելի են հայտարարվեն արդար ու ազատ չէ որ իրենք էլ մեծ հաճույքով ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրսներ են կիրառում ընտրություններում, ընդիմությանը եթեր չեն տալիս ու ժողովրդի մոտ այլընտրանքի բացակայության տպավորություն են ստեղծում...

----------


## voter

Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյանն ունի սրա բացատրությունը. մայրաքաղաքներում սովորաբար ավելի քիչ խախտումներ են լինում, որովհետեւ դիտորդները հիմնականում կենտրոնացած են մայրաքաղաքում, ուշադրությունը մայրաքաղաքի հանդեպ շատ մեծ է: ՚Իսկ այն շրջաններում, որտեղ ապրում են հայերն ու ադրբեջանցիները, շատ մեծ կասկածներ կան ձայների հաշվարկի հետ կապված, եւ ընդդիմությունը վստահեցնում է, որ բավարար հիմքեր ունեն ընտրությունները չեղյալ հայտարարելու համարՙ,- ասում է քաղաքագետը: Նրան նաեւ անհանգստացնում է ընտրողների թվի հետ կապված խնդիրը.՚Ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվը Թբիլիսում ներկայացվել է 3 մլն 400 հազար. մուլտիպլիկացիոն էֆեկտով գնահատելու պարագայում ստացվում է, որ Վրաստանում 5,5 մլն բնակչություն կա: Սակայն նույնիսկ Վրաստանում մարդահամարի արդյունքներով 4մլն 400 հազար մարդ է ապրում Վրաստանում. իսկ իրականում ավելի քիչ: Ներկայացվեց, որ 2 մլն մարդ մասնակցել է ընտրություններին. Վրաստանի ռեալ իրավիճակի պարագայում, Աբխազիան, Օսեթիան էլ հաշվի առնելով, ստացվում է, որ բոլոր նանք, ովքեր իրավունք ունեին ընտրելու՝ եկել են տեղամասեր, ինչը քիչ հավանական է. այս առումով կարծում եմ` ընտրությունները այնքան էլ մաքուր չէինՙ: 

http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=56187

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե իհարկե, միտինգները ցրելը այստեղ կապ չունի ոչ ուժ էր կիրառվում, ոչ էլ վախեցնում էին ու բանտարկում, վտարում երկրից...


Խաղաղ հանրահավաքներ ցրելը անօրինականություն է։ Վրաստանում խաղաղ հանրահավաքները չեն ցրվում, չեն ցրվել ու չեն ցրվի։ Դրա մասին է վկայում այն փաստը, որ նոեմբերի 2-ից 7-ը որևէ մեկը հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին ձեռք չի տվել։ Իսկ նոյեմբերի 7-ին հրապարակում կար 200 հոգի, որոնք փակել էին Թբիլիսիի գլխավոր պողոտան։ Ըստ Վրաստանի սահմանադրության, չի թույլատրվում հանրահավքի մասնակիցների կողմից ճանապարհի փակումը, եթե դրա կարիքը չկա։ Ոստիկանությունը առաջարկել է տեղափոխվել մայթ, քանի որ 200 հոգին պառլամենտի դիմացի հրապարակում հանգիստ տեղավորվում է, հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները չեն ենթարկվել։ Ոստիկանությունը փորձել է ուժով բացել ճանապարհը, ինչին հետևել է ոստիկանների դեմ ուժի գործադրումը։ Հետո  տեղի է ունեցել, այն ինչ բոլորը գիտեն։
Հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներից ոչ մեկը այսօր բանտում չէ, նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր քարկոծել ու երկաթե խողողովակներով ծեծել էին երկու ոստիկանի։
Երկրից ո՞վ է վտարված։  :Think: 



> Միամիտ սովետական պրոպագանդայի  էս նմանվում պնդելով, որ ժողովուրդը շատ խնդրեց դրա համար էլ կալբասի գները բարձրացրին...


Վրաստանի ներքին իրավիճակին անտեղյակ, «սլիշալ զվոն նե զնայու գդե օն» Միհրանյանին նման ես խոսում։



> Սաակաշվիլի ուզել չուզելով չէր, հրամայեցին արեց...


Ահա, ինչպես նաև շաբաթը մեկ 2000 դոլար է տալիս Լոռու մարզից մարմնավաճառներ բերելու համար։ http://www.eg.ru/publication.mhtml?Part=16&PubID=9798  :Rolleyes:  Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, այստեղ էլ Միհրանյանի և Կուրգինյանի նմանն է խոսում։ Անդեմ ու ազգային պատկանելություն չունեցող, Պուտինին վաճառված մարդ։ Ամաչում եմ նրանց հայ լինելուց...



> Իսկ հիմա ընտրություններից հետո եթեր տրամադրելը խոսքի ազատուրյան ընտրություններից առաջ, ընդացոում ու քվեները հաշվելու ժամանակվա հետ ԿԱՊ չունի։
> Եթե հիմա խոսքի ազատուտյուն է սկսվել Վրաստանում, շատ ուրախ եմ, բայց դա կապ չունի ընտրությունների ժամանակ խոսքի ազատության համար...


Քո կարծիքով, ես պիտի նստեմ ու քո գունափոխվող գրառումներին պատասխանե՞մ  :Shok:  Եթեր տրամադրվել է թե՛ առաջ, թե՛ հետո, թե՛ ընթացքում։ Կրկնում եմ, Վրաստանում խոսքի անազատություն չկա։ Ընդդիմության բոլոր հանարահավաքները, ասուլիսներն ու նույնիսկ Սահակաշվիլու քֆրտելը լուսաբանվել է ամբողջությամբ և անաչառ։



> Սաակաշվիլին հաղթել է շաաաատ թույլ միայն 3% ձայների շնորհիվ, որոնք կարող են ու հավանական է, որ նկարվել են, ստիպողաբար քվեարկել են, ինչպես ազգային փոքրամասնությունների տարածքներում, այդ մարդկանց առավել ևս ադրբեջանցիներին ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ հնարավոր չէր համոզել, որ ըստ խըճի քվեարկեն...
> 
> Գունավոր նկարից էլ զռռում է, որ հայկական ու ադրբեջանական տարածքների շնորհիվ է այդ հաղթանակը առաջին փուլում իսկ ապահովվել...


Չգիտեմ, քո համար ոնց, բայց Վրաստանում անկած ազգությունից, քաղաքացին մնում է քաղաքացի։ Անկախ ազգային և սեռական պատկանելությունից։ Եվ ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես օրինակ երբեք չեմ դարձնի մատի փաթաթան այն, որ ասենք Հայաստանի եզդիները իրենց ձայնը տվել են Սերժ Սարգսյանին։




> Ես քեզ ազատություն կայանի ու գերմանական թերթի հղում եմ բերում, որ ԵԱՀԿն կասկածներ ունի, սու Ռուստավիով էս հերքում...


Եթե բացեիր կարդայիր հղումը, կտեսնեիր, որ այն հերքում չի պարունակում։ Այնտեղ նշված է, որ ԵԱՀԿ-ն ունի պաշտոնական եզրակացություն, որը տեղադրված է իրենց կայքում ու որը կարող են կարդալ բոլորը։ Այդ պաշտոնական փաստաթղթում հստակ նշված է, որ ընտրությունները իդեալական չէին։ http://www.osce.org/item/29183.html



> Միհրանյանի հարցում չհամոզեցիր – նման է նրան, որ ասում են «ապե ինձ պատմել են, որ ինչ որ մեկը լսելա, թե բանոչնի Ֆանտա բացող ա եղել» ի դեպ սկսեցի արդեն ժիրինովսկու հարցում էլ կասկածել, որ նա ընտրությունները արդար չի համարում, ում ում բայց Ռուսաստանին շատ է պետք, որ նման ընտրությունները, որ կասկածելի են հայտարարվեն արդար ու ազատ չէ որ իրենք էլ մեծ հաճույքով ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրսներ են կիրառում ընտրություններում, ընդիմությանը եթեր չեն տալիս ու ժողովրդի մոտ այլընտրանքի բացակայության տպավորություն են ստեղծում...


http://www.echo.msk.ru/guests/7602/



> Е.АЛЬБАЦ: А.Мигранян, сейчас в Тбилиси находится корреспондент «Эхо Москвы» Тихон Дзядко. И два корреспондента «Ве Нью таймс», в частности, Наталья Морарь там, и я говорила с Наташей перед эфиром, она говорит – в Тбилиси, кого бы они ни спрашивали, все жестко против Саакашвили. При этом в районах очень много людей поддерживают именно Саакашвили, мне трудно понять, как может быть в Тушетии, например, американское влияние – там даже есть женский диалект, может быть они мужской тушенский выучили, а с женским у них будут проблемы – но это я смеюсь. Тем не менее, Ваша оценка - о таком расколе общества, таком проценте, голосующем за оппозицию - это очень плохо, как вы полагаете?
> 
> А.МИГРАНЯН: думаю, что мы являемся свидетельством и в Грузии нечто подобное тому, что произошло на Украине, когда абсолютно произвольно, в нарушение Конституции, украинский президент распустил парламент и назначил новые выборы.
> 
> Е.АЛЬБАЦ: А почему в нарушение Конституции?
> 
> А.МИГРАНЯН: А потому что он нарушил конституцию - у него не было права распустить парламент. Но это уже другой вопрос, мы к этому, если надо будет, вернемся, это даже не дали Конституционному суду решить этот вопрос, потому что потом уже Ющенко стал снимать членов КС.
> 
> Е.АЛЬБАЦ: Вы сейчас говорите о Ющенко или о Саакашвили?
> ...


Ի դեպ, պառլամենտի և նախագահական ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ հարցը որոշվել էր պառլամենտում նոյեմբերից 10 ամիս առաջ...

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Էս էլ Ռուսաստանի ԱԳՆ-ի հայտարարությունը http://www.mid.ru/brp_4.nsf/0/36EEE8...2573C8004BC26E

----------


## Artgeo

ԿԸՀ-ի վերջնական տվյալներով
Levan Gachechiladze	  	25.67% ( 507273 )Arkadi Patarkatsishvili	  	7.1% ( 140372 )David Gamkrelidze	  	4.05% ( 80017 )Shalva Natelashvili	  	6.55% ( 129355 )Mikheil Saakashvili	  	53.41% ( 1055534 )Giorgi Maisashvili	  	0.78% ( 15435 )Irina Sarishvili - Chanturia	  	0.19% ( 3810 )

ՆԱՏՈ-յին անդամակցությանը կողմ է 72,5% 
Պառլամենտական ընտրությունների գարնանը անցկացմանը 69,8%

Շնորհավորում եմ Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլուն և հույս հայտնում, որ վերջին 4 տարվա սխալները չի կրկնի և որ գարնանը ընտրված պառլամենտը կլինի ընդդիմադիր։  :Smile:  Ես որ համենայն դեպս ընդդիմությանն եմ ձայն տալու  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

Էս Եվրոնյուսը լավ չի  :Think:  Նույնն էլ նոեմբերի միտինգի ժամանակ էր։ Ռուսերենում թիվը անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ էր, քան անգլերենում։

http://www.euronews.net/index.php?page=inf...le=464465&lng=1
In Georgia, *10.000* of opposition supporters have been voicing their anger over official confirmation that President Mikhail Saakashvili has been re-elected.

http://www.euronews.net/index.php?page=inf...le=464421&lng=3
До* 80.000* человек - сторонников грузинской оппозиции - провели в Тбилиси массовый митинг протеста против официальных результатов президентских выборов - согласно которым действующий глава государства Михаил Саакашвили остается на второй срок - получив в первом же туре более 53% голосов.

http://www.euronews.net/index.php?page=inf...le=464421&lng=3
In der georgischen Haupstadt Tiflis demonstrieren mehr als * 20.000*  Menschen gegen den Wahlsieg von Michaeil Saakaschwili.

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստաընկերությունում մեեեեեծ ռեօրգանիզացիա է սկսվում։ Գործից ազատվել է ՎՀՀ-ի տնորենը։ 

Օքրուաշվիլին արդեն մեկ շաբաթ է հացադուլ է հայտարարել Ֆրանսիայի բանտերից մեկում։

Ընդդիմության և Սահակաշվիլու միջև սկսվել է խորհրդակցությունը։ Սահակաշվիլին հանդիպել է Վրաստանի մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան (օմբուդսմեն)՝ Սոզար Սուբարի հետ:

Սահակաշվիլին հրավիրել է Պուտինին ինաուգուրացիային:
Բուշի հրավերով ինաուգուրացիայից հետո Սահակաշվիլին կմեկնի ԱՄՆ:

Ռուսաստանի հիստերիան գնալով ավելի է ուժեղանում։ Կրեմլի ԶԼՄ-ները արդեն բացահայտ կեղծ տեղեկատվություն են տարածում։ 



> «Мы, грузины, - культурные люди, - объяснил мне демонстрант-историк по имени Гия. - На Западе человек сто соберутся и уже машины жгут. Дикари!.. Мы любим, чтобы было красиво. Я вот хотел принести красивый транспарант - жена не разрешила. Представь (вдохновленный взмах рукой, водящей по воображаемому полотну): «Джордж Буш - жопа!» или «Кондолиза Райс - ... (яркое, но уж совсем непечатное слово)».
> - За что ж вы их так?!
> - Раньше мы думали, что это русские империалисты - сволочи, - стал терпеливо объяснять мне Гия. - После этих выборов стало ясно: американцы - тоже мерзавцы. Они хотят управлять Грузией, как Латинской Америкой, - поддерживая «своих» президентов...
> «НАТО, уходи!» - как нарочно закричал голос в толпе, и оттуда еще долго доносился шум. Судя по всему, грузины спорили стенка на стенку. Этот истошный крик напомнил недавний разговор с тбилисским политологом Рамазом Сакварелидзе, который утверждал: «Слепая поддержка Западом Саакашвили все больше разочаровывает грузин».
> - Думаю, если бы у Саакашвили были сносные отношения с Москвой, он бы получил свои 75 процентов голосов, и этого дурдома бы не было, - сказал мне по секрету один местный журналист.


 http://www.kp.ru/daily/24032/94504/

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Արտ ջան , դու ապրում ես Վրաստանում , ավելի լավ կիմանաս , ինչի են միտինգներին էտքան շատ մարդիկ հավաքվում , արդյոք նախագահական ընտրություններն անցկացվել են առանց կեղցիքների : Շատ նման ա մեր իրադարձություններին 96 թվին :

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ ջան , դու ապրում ես Վրաստանում , ավելի լավ կիմանաս , ինչի են միտինգներին էտքան շատ մարդիկ հավաքվում , արդյոք նախագահական ընտրություններն անցկացվել են առանց կեղցիքների : Շատ նման ա մեր իրադարձություններին 96 թվին :


Կեղծումներ եղել 1-2 տոկոսի սահմաններում, որոնք հույսով եմ կքննվեն և մեղավորները կպատժվեն։ 
Ընդդիմությունը ստացել է 876 650 ձայն, ըստ այդմ 10-20 000 ը չեմ կարծում որ շատ է:  :Wink: 
Հարցը քանակը չէ, այլ պահանջները։ Նոյեմբերի 2-ին, երբ 100 000-ից ավել մարդ էր դուրս եկել, ընդդիմության պահանջն էր պառլամենտական ընտրությունների գարնանը անցկացնելը։ Պահանջների փոփոխության հետ միասին նվազում էր նաև մարդկանց քանակը։ Երբ ընդդիմությունը սկսեց պահանջել Սահակաշվիլու հրաժարականը, հրապարակում արդեն 50 000 մարդ կար։ Պահանջից հետո մարդկանց քանակը ընկավ 10-20 000-ի։

Ընդդիմությունը այսօր խոսում է բազմաթիվ ընտրակեղծիքների մասին, իսկ դատարան ներկայացնում փաստեր 8 ընտրատարածքի վերաբերյալ։ Եվ եթե նույնիսկ բոլոր հայցերը բավարավեն, ապա միևնույն է երկրորդ փուլ չի պահանջվի։ Կարծում եմ, որ շատերն են դա հասկանում ու հենց այդ պատճառով դուրս չեն գալիս փողոց: Բացի դրանից, ընդդիմության կողմնակիցները կամաց-կամաց անցնում են կամ Սահակաշվիլու կողմը, կամ ընդհանրապես չեզոք դիրքորոշում են բռնում: Ու դրա մեջ հենց ընդդիմությունն է մեղավոր: Ափսոս վրացերեն չգիտեք, և ընդդիմության կառկարուն դեմքերի կամ հենց Լևան Գաչեչիլաձեի հայտարարությունները չեք կարող դիտել:  :Smile:  Հակառակ դեպքում կդիտեիք, թե ինչպես է նախագահության դեկնածուն բացատրում թե ինչ տարբերություն կա քֆրտելու ու քրֆելու  միջև   :LOL:  Ահա թե ինչի համար են նրանք ուղիղ եթեր պահանջում  :LOL: 

Ընդդիմության այս օրերին կազմակերպվող հանրահավաքներին Սահակաշվիլու կողմնակիցներն էլ են գնում։  :Smile:  Միգուցե պարադոքս է, բայց փաստ է։ Վրաստանի բնակչությունը արդեն տեսել է, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում, երբ նախագահը ընտրվում է 90 տոկոսով և մոռանում է, թե ով է իրեն նշանակել նախագահ։ Բնակչությունը ուզում է, որ նախագահը միշտ հիշի, թե ում է ծառայում, ով է նրան աշխատավարձ տալիս։ 

Բացի դրանից, առջևում պառլամենտական ընտրություններն են։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Չհամոզեցիր , բայց կարծում եմ , որ ամեն դեպքում Սահակաշվիլին առաջատար է եղել , և երկրորդ փուլ լինելու դեպքում անպայման կհաղթեր :

----------


## Artgeo

> Չհամոզեցիր , բայց կարծում եմ , որ ամեն դեպքում Սահակաշվիլին առաջատար է եղել , և երկրորդ փուլ լինելու դեպքում անպայման կհաղթեր :


Ի՞նչ չհամոզեցի։ Ի՞նչ պիտի համոզեի  :Xeloq:   :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ի՞նչ չհամոզեցի։ Ի՞նչ պիտի համոզեի


Չհամոզեցիր , որ ընտրությունները կեղծված չեն :

----------


## Artgeo

> Չհամոզեցիր , որ ընտրությունները կեղծված չեն :


Էդ ստեղ http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=516541&postcount=100

----------


## voter

> Կեղծումներ եղել 1-2 տոկոսի սահմաններում, որոնք հույսով եմ կքննվեն և մեղավորները կպատժվեն......


Այսինքն նույնիսկ եթե կեղծված ձայների քանակը գերազանցում է այն ձայների քանակը որն անհրաժեշտ է Սաակաշվիլիին հաղթող է հռչակելու համար, միևնույնն է ընտրությունները համարվելու են կայացած իսկ մեղավորները փնտրվելու են...

Վրացիները հազիվ 96ի հայաստանի մակարդակին են հասել, ասել է երկու տարի հետո Սաակաշվիլին հրաժարական է տալու ու մի տաս տարի հետո նորից փորձի նախագահ դառնա...

Ամեն ինչ կոպիա են անում մեզանից էտ վրացիք է.... :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Այսինքն նույնիսկ եթե կեղծված ձայների քանակը գերազանցում է այն ձայների քանակը որն անհրաժեշտ է Սաակաշվիլիին հաղթող է հռչակելու համար, միևնույնն է ընտրությունները համարվելու են կայացած իսկ մեղավորները փնտրվելու են...


Սահակաշվիլին 53.4 տոկոս ձայն է ստացել։ Կեղծողները սենց թե նենց պիտի պատժվեն։
Ի դեպ, ԿԸՀ-ն բոլոր ցանկացողներին պատրաստ է տալ հնարավորություն դիտել տեսաձայնագրությունները։ Չնայած օրենքով անհրաժեշտ է դատարանի որոշում։




> Վրացիները հազիվ 96ի հայաստանի մակարդակին են հասել, ասել է երկու տարի հետո Սաակաշվիլին հրաժարական է տալու ու մի տաս տարի հետո նորից փորձի նախագահ դառնա...
> Ամեն ինչ կոպիա են անում մեզանից էտ վրացիք է....


Voter, ես հասկանում եմ քո դիրքորոշումը, ռուսասիրությունն ու նվիրվածությունը Վազգեն Մանուկյանին։ Սակայն ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչո՞ւ ես այդքան ատում վրաց ժողովրդին և ի՞նչ կստանաս, եթե համաձայնվեմ հետդ ու ասեմ, որ ճիշտ ես և 1996 թվականի Հայաստանը նույնն է, ինչ 2008-ի Վրաստանը ։  :Think:

----------


## voter

Artego քեզ մոտ ցանկացած քննադատություն Վրաստանի հասցեին չգիտես ինչու ռուսասիրության արժեք է ձեռք բերում, ինչը միայն վկայում է, որ խիստ Վրացական պրոպոգանդայի ազդեցության տակ էս, այտեղ նույնսիկ ԵԱՀԿի դիտորդին, կասկածներ հայտնած, ռուսաստանից կաշառք ստացողի կնիք են նվիրում – դա արդեն հիվանդագին է...

Իմ ռուսասիրության աստիճանը կարծում եմ հեշտ է պարզել հետևելով այն քննարկումների թեմաներին, որտեղ ես իմ կարծիքը հայտնել եմ բազմաթիվ անգամ Ռուսաստանի դերի մասին մեր տարածքում...

Բայց սուբյեկտիվ հարցերը, այստեղ նշանակություն չունեն, ես իմ փաստերն ու կարծիքն եմ արծարծում ու քո ու մյուսների քննադատությանն եմ առաջարկում, համաձայնվելը համ հերքելը նպատակը չեն...

Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ես բոլորովին նվիրված չեմ, իմ նվիրումը ժողովրդավարությանն է, հաճելի է, որ դրա արտահայտիչ սիմվոլն է դարձել Մանուկյանը ու 96ի դեպքերի մասին խոսելիս նրա անունն է շատերի մոտ ի հայտ գալիս։ Բայց դրա տակ միքիչ հոգեբանական պրոբլեմ է կանգնած, մարդիկ, որոնք ԱՆՁԵՐԻՑ բացի, ոչինչ չեն գնահատում նրանց համար գործողությունները, տեղի ունեցող երևույթները գնահատվում են միայն ըստ ԱՆՁԻ դրանից էլ շատերը դեպքերը կապում են ԱՆՁԵՐԻ հետ ու այլևս ի վիչակի չեն գնահատել տեղի ունեցածը ինքնին, որպես ինչ որ երևույթ....

Օրինակ, հենց միայն այն փաստը, որ ժողովրդի կեսից ավելին իմ կարծիքով, կամ թեկուզ համարիա կեսը քո պնդումներով, ընտրությունների արդյունքները չեն ընդունում, արդեն մտածելու տեղիք պիտի տա և ոչ թե կոտոշություն է պետք անել ու ԼՏՊ ի նման 96Ին հիմա էլ Սաակաշվիլին, հայտարարեն, որ իրենք հաղթել են....

ՈՒմ են հաղթել – ժողովրդի կեսին հաղթել գրավել ստրկացնելու են՞

Իսկ ես կարծում էի նա ցանկանում է բոլորի կողմից ընդունելի ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ կազմակերպել, որ բոլորը համար են իրենց ձայնը հաշվվի է առնվել և ոչ թե իր օր առաջվա նախագահական իշխանությունը հետ վերադարձնի...

Ինչից է վախենում Սաակաշվիլին, որ չի հայտարարում մեծահոգաբար, որ ինքը համոզված առաջնորդ է ու երկորդ փուլ էլ լինի կմնա առաջնորդ՞՞՞

----------


## Javakhk

> Կարծում եմ, որ Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունը հայերի ու ադրբեջանցիների վրա սրանով ապացուցվում է, որ բացարձակ 0 է....


Այո շատ ՏԵՂԻՆ դիտարկում է: 

Ի դեպ, այն նաեւ վկայում է վրացական պրոպագանդիստակամ մեքենայի մի փայլուն հաղթանակի մասին. Վրացիները անընդհատ խոսում են Ջավախքում ռուսական հատուկ ծառայությունների գործողությունների մասին, ու այնտեղ կատարվող ամեն ինչ կապում ռուսների հետ: 

Ես մի քանի անգամ խնդրել եմ վրացի յուզեռներին, որ նրանք ներկայացնեն Ջավախքում վերջին 20 տարում կատարված այն քայլերը, որոնք իրենց կարծիքով ռուսական ծառայությունների սադրանք են: Արդյունքները շատ խղճուկ են… հիշատակում են ռուական բազայի դուրս բերման դեմ մի երկու միտինգ (ընդհանուր առմամբ մի 50 մասնակցով) եւ ռուսական բազայում կաղված Պասկեվիչի նկարը, որի վրա գրված է “Русская армия тебя защитит”: 

Պրոպագանդայում, սակայն, կարեւորը ոչ թե ՓԱՍՏԱԿԱՆ ՀԻՄՔՆ է, այլ ՔԱՐՈԶՉԱԿԱՆ ԹԻՐԱԽՆՐԸ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artego քեզ մոտ ցանկացած քննադատություն Վրաստանի հասցեին չգիտես ինչու ռուսասիրության արժեք է ձեռք բերում,


Պարզապես քո քննադատության տոնն ու պարունակությունը որևէ կերպ չի տարբերվում ռուսական քննադատությունից ու տոնից։ Իսկ իմը, ինչպես նաև նույնիսկ վրացական ծայրահեղ ընդդիմության տոնը խիիիիստ տարբերվում է։ Եվ ես, ինչպես նաև ի զարմանս ինձ ծայրահեղ ընդդիմությունը միշտ կկանգնի Վրաստանի նախագահի կողքին, երբ խոսքը կվերաբերվի Միգրանյաններին, Կուրգինյաններին, Կրեմլին ու քեզ։ Խոսքիս ապացույցը ի զարմանց ինձ ռուսական «Սուդիտե Սամի» ծրագրի անցյալ շաբաթվա եթերն է http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=614070 , որտեղ Սահակաշվիլու առաջին քֆրտող Գոգա Խաինդրավան պաշտպանում է Սահակաշվիլուն։ 



> Օրինակ, հենց միայն այն փաստը, որ ժողովրդի կեսից ավելին իմ կարծիքով, կամ թեկուզ համարիա կեսը քո պնդումներով, ընտրությունների արդյունքները չեն ընդունում, արդեն մտածելու տեղիք պիտի տա և ոչ թե կոտոշություն է պետք անել ու ԼՏՊ ի նման 96Ին հիմա էլ Սաակաշվիլին, հայտարարեն, որ իրենք հաղթել են....


Խառնում ես։ Ընտրությունները ընդունում է ժողովրդի մեծ մասը, իսկ ընդդիմության օգտին քվեարկել է ընտրություններին մասնակցողների կեսից քիչը։



> Ինչից է վախենում Սաակաշվիլին, որ չի հայտարարում մեծահոգաբար, որ ինքը համոզված առաջնորդ է ու երկորդ փուլ էլ լինի կմնա առաջնորդ՞՞՞


Voter ջան, Վրաստանը օրինական երկիր է։ Սահակաշվիլու քմահաճույքով չի որոշվում երկրորդ փուլ կլինի՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Ըստ Վրաստանի սահմանադրության, եթե որևէ թեկնածու չի հավաքում 50տոկոս + 1 ձայն միայն ու միայն այդ դեպքում է նշանակվում երկրորդ փուլ։

Հիմա ուզում վերադառնալ ևս մեկ անգամ քո պնդումներին, որ Վրաստանում հիմա 96 թվականն է։ Գիտե՞ս, ես մի քանի անգամ լսել եմ այդպիսի պնդումներ, բայց Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցներից։ Անձամբ ես չունեմ անաչառ տեղեկատվություն 96 -ի մասին, իսկ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցների համեմատությունները համարում էի սուբյեկտիվ։ Բայց եթե դու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի կողմնակիցն էլ պնդում ես, որ նույն իրավիճակն է, ապա երևի համաձայնվեմ։ 

*Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ տեղի ունեցավ Վրաստանում։*
Բադրի Պատարկացշվիլու հետ մոտ հարաբերություններ ունեցող Զուրաբ Ժվանիայի մահից հետո՝ կամաց-կամաց սկսվեց ԲՊ-ի հեռացումը կառավարական օղակներից։ Սկսեցին սահմանափակել նրա բիզնես հետաքրքրությունները և դրանց հետ հաշվի նստելը։

ԲՊ-ն կարճ ժամանակով ստվեր գնաց՝ փնտրելով նոր հենարան իշխանության մեջ, դրա հետ միասին ընդդիմության հետ ակտիվ աշխատելով։ Երբ հասկացավ, որ իշխանության մեջ հենարան գտնելը անհնար է, բիզնեսմենների հանդիպմանը, որի ղեկավարը ինքն էր բացահայտ առճակատման անցավ։ Սկսվեց կուլիսային խաղը իշխանություններին թուլացնելու և իր ուժերի իշխանություն գալու համար։ Սա ԲՊ-ն անում էր իր ձեռքի տակ ունեցած հնարավորություններով և առաջին հերթին «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությամբ, որը եղած խնդիրներն էր մգացնում համապատասխան էթնոհոգեբանություն ունեցող հեռուստադիտողի մոտ և նպաստում ագրեսիայի/ատելության մեծացմանը իշխանության հանդեպ։

Գրեթե բոլոր հակաիշխանական քայլերում զգացվում էր ԲՊ-ի հետքը, սակայն իշխանությունը չէր կարող իրեն թույլ տալ ԲՊ-ի վրա ուղիղ հարձակում։ Դա կընդունվեր որպես անհիմն ագրեսիա կամ ազատ ԶԼՄ-ի վրա հարձակում։ Իշխանությունը չէր կարող իրեն թույլ տալ հարձակում ԲՊ-ի մարիոնետների վրա, քանի որ դա «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության կողմից չափից դուրս մգացնելով կներկայացվեր, իսկ ԲՊ-ին ոչ մի վնաս չէր հասցվի։ Նա այդպիսի մարիոնետներ շատ ուներ։ Առանց այդ էլ «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը ստեղծում էր իշխանությունների այնպիսի իմիջ, որ նրանք երեխաներին սպանում են, այլասերում, եկեղեցիներ են քանդում, քրիստոնեությունն են բնաջնջում և այլն։

Եկավ X պահը և հայտնվեց Օքրուաշվիլին։ Օքրուաշվիլին այն մարդն էր, ով ուներ Վրաստանի հասարակության մեջ որոշակի բարձր ռեյտինգ, իսկ «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը արդեն ստեղծել էր բոլոր պայմանները, որ Վրաստանի բնակչությունը սպասեր նրա ի հայտ գալուն։ Հավանականությունը, որ ԻՕ-ն կլիներ հաջորդ նախագահը մեծ էր։ X պահին ԻՕ-ն դուրս եկավ քաղաքական ասպարեզ և միանգամից կրակ վառեց՝ մեղադրելով Սահակաշվիլուն բոլոր գործած և չգործած մեղքերի մեջ։ ԲՊ-ն էլ արդեն բացահայտ առճակատման անցավ իշխանությունների հետ։ ԲՊ-ի խաղի մեջ ԻՕ-ն ուներ գլխավոր դերակատարությունը, հենց նրա վրա էին հիմնված հետագա բոլոր քայլերը։

Բայց իշխանությունները վերցրին ու բռնեցին ԻՕ-ին։ Այս ամենը արդեն նմանվում էր առանց հարսի հարսանիքի։ Կարևոր չէին ոչ ծաղիկները, ոչ տորթը և ոչ մի ուրիշ բան։

Իհարկե ԲՊ-ն ունի և պլան Բ։ «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության կողմից կազմակերպվում է առաջին մեծ հանրահավաքը։ Գտնվում է և օրինական հիմք հանրահավաքի՝ 10 ամիս առաջ Սահակաշվիլու կողմից առաջարկած և պառլամենտի կողմից հաստատված պառլամենտական և նախագահական ընտրությունների տեղաշարժումը։ Այս բացահայտ քայլերից բացի գնում է նաև կուլիսային աշխատանք ուժային կառույցների հետ։ Ստեղծվում են հիմքեր հեղափոխության համար։

Նոյեմբերի 2-ին իրոք մեծ հանրահավաք է հավաքվում։ Դժգոհ ժողովրդի մեջ ջերմաստիճանը բարձրացումը ապահովում է «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը։ Եվ չնայած այս ամենին չստացվեց այն, ինչ ծրագրված էր։ Հանրահավաքը կամաց-կամաց փոքրանում էր։ Եվ ՊԲ-ն որոշում է շարունակել հանրահավաքը այլ ձևով, այն է պալատկաներով և հացադուլով պառլամենտի մոտ։ Հայտնի է, որ պրոտեստի այս ձևը թուլացնում է իշխանություններին և որոշակի սիմպաթիա է առաջացնում հացադուլ անողների հանդեպ։ Առաջնային պլանում հացադուլ անողներ, իսկ հետևի պլանում ակտիվ պատրաստություն հեղաշրջմանը։ Բայց իշխանույունը կրկին խիստ ու կոպիտ քայլ է անում։ Քանդում է «պալատկաները» և ցրում միտինգին մասնակցողներին։ 

Իրավիճակը հասել էր գագաթնակետին և երկու կողմն էլ գործադրում են բոլոր միջոցները։ Երեկոյան փակվում է «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերությունը և հայտարարվում արտակարգ իրավիճակ։ Վիճակը փոքրինչ հանդարտվում է։ Անսպասելի նշանակվում են նախագահական ընտրությունները։ ԲՊ-ի կողմից հեղաշրջում իրականացնելու մտադրության փաստեր ներկայացնելուց հետո ընդդիմությունը գրեթե ոչ մի շանս չուներ հաղթելու։

Արդյունքում
Պարտվեցին
ԲՊ-ն, ԻՕ-ն ու նրա թիմը։
«Իմեդի» հեռուստաընեկությունը
Ռուսաստանը, որը իրենից անկախ իր բոլոր ագենտների լուստրացիան իրականացրեց։

Հաղթեցին
Վրաստանը - պարզվեց ով ով է և ում է ծառայում
Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլին - որը երկրորդ անգամ դարձավ նախագահ, ինչը այլ պայմաններում երևի անհնար էր
Վրաստանի բնակչությունը - ցանկացած հաջորդ նախագահ արդեն գիտի, որ թեկուզ 97%-անոց հաղթանակ արձանագրի, միևնույն է պիտի խելոք պահի իրեն։ Հակառակ դեպքում նույն ժողովուրդը կհանի նրան։

Տվյալ դեպքում քո պնդումներով Միխեիլ Սահակաշվիլին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վիճակում է։ Իսկ թե որտեղ է Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, թողնում եմ քեզ։

----------


## voter

Ընտրությունները համարվում են նորմալ եթե նրա արդյունքները *բոլորն են* ընդունում և ոչ թե մեծամասնությունը։

Տարբել պետք ով ում կողմ է քվեարկել ու ով քանի տոկոս է հավաքել, այն բանից երբ ընդիմությունը ընդունում է, որ իր ձայները այնքան են ինչքան հայտարարվում է ու հաղթանակը արդար է....

Օրինակ Ռուսաստանի առումով էլ նույնիսկ եթե նայենք, այնտեղ ուղղակի ոչ մեկ կասկած չունի, որ Պուն հաղթել է, դրանից էլ այնտեղ ներդրումներ են անում բոլորը, իսկ Վրաստանում այսպիսով անկայությունը մնաց ու պարզ չէ, թե Սաակաշվիլին ինչքան կդիմանա։

Ես կանխատեսում եմ,որ հազիվ ձգի մինչև պառլամենտի ընտրույունները, որի ժամանակվանից եթե նրա կողմնակիցները չպարտվեն ապա առնվազն ուկրաինական տարբերակով երկար կրիզիսային վիճակում է հայտնվելու Վրաստանը, որտեղ ոչ կառավարություն է հնրարավոր լինելու հաստատել, ոչ ել նույնիսկ պառլամենտի նախագահ...

Վրացի ժողովուրդը տվյալ դեպքում պարտվել է, քանի որ չի կարողացել բոլորի համար ընդունելի ընտրություններ կազմակերպելցու այդ է, որ ամեն օրենք ու մաթեմատիկայից վեր է, խելքը հասներ իսկ իմ կարծիքով համոզված լիներ, որ երկրորդ փուլում էլ կհաղթի Սաակաշվիլին պիտի գնար այդ քային, որ վրաստանը ունենար ԱՌԱՆՑ կասկածի ընտրված նախագահ...

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Առանձին տողով Ռուսաստանի մասին։

Ռուսաստանին պետք է, որ վրաստանում կասկածելի ընտրույթուններ լինեն, որ ամեն անգամ իրեն քննադատելու դեպքում մատնանշի։ Դրա համար էլ քննադատում են ու նշում ամեն մանրունք, որ կասկածելի է...

Իսկ ինձ ու շատ մյուսներին Հայաստանում ու Եվրոպայում պետք չի, որ Վրաստանում թույլ տեղ լինի, դրա համար էլ քննադատում ենք...

Եթե քեզ համար տարբերությունը անհասանալի է, փորձիր ուսումնասիրել ինչու են Եվրոպայում գրաքննադատները այդքան հարգված՞

Մեկ տողով կարող եմ հուշել իմաստությամբ Ռադջա Յոգայից "Ցանկանում ես դառնալ հզոր, գնա այնտեղ, որտեղ քեզ չեն սիրում"....

----------


## Artgeo

> Ընտրությունները համարվում են նորմալ եթե նրա արդյունքները *բոլորն են* ընդունում և ոչ թե մեծամասնությունը։


Իմ զարմանքին սահման չէր լինի, եթե ընդդիմությունը ընդուներ ընտրությունների արդյունքը։ Համենայն դեպս ներքուստ ընդունելու դեպքում էլ նրանք բացահայտ չեն ընդունի։ Առջևում պառլամենտական ընտրություններն են, որին արդեն սկսել է պատրաստվել ընդդիմությունը։ 



> Օրինակ Ռուսաստանի առումով էլ նույնիսկ եթե նայենք, այնտեղ ուղղակի ոչ մեկ կասկած չունի, որ Պուն հաղթել է, դրանից էլ այնտեղ ներդրումներ են անում բոլորը, իսկ Վրաստանում այսպիսով անկայությունը մնաց ու պարզ չէ, թե Սաակաշվիլին ինչքան կդիմանա։


Աստված հեռու պահի Ռուսաստանի և Հայաստանի նման «կայուն» երկրներից։ Ժողովրդավարությունը ազատ հանրահավաքներն ու խոսքի ազատությունն է։ Թե չէ, Ռուսաստանում ու Հայաստանում մեկը մի ծպտուն որ հանում է, վատ է վերջանում։



> Ես կանխատեսում եմ,որ հազիվ ձգի մինչև պառլամենտի ընտրույունները, որի ժամանակվանից եթե նրա կողմնակիցները չպարտվեն ապա առնվազն ուկրաինական տարբերակով երկար կրիզիսային վիճակում է հայտնվելու Վրաստանը, որտեղ ոչ կառավարություն է հնրարավոր լինելու հաստատել, ոչ ել նույնիսկ պառլամենտի նախագահ...


Ժամանակը ցույց կտա։   :Smile:  Ես համոզված եմ, որ Սահակաշվիլին իր երկրորդ և վերջին 5 տարին մինջև վերջ կհասցնի։



> Ռուսաստանին պետք է, որ վրաստանում կասկածելի ընտրույթուններ լինեն, որ ամեն անգամ իրեն քննադատելու դեպքում մատնանշի։ Դրա համար էլ քննադատում են ու նշում ամեն մանրունք, որ կասկածելի է...


Խնդիրը այստեղ այն է, որ ոչ Ռուսաստանը, ոչ Հայաստանը աշխարհում ձայն չունեն։ Քոչարյանի շնորհավորանքի մասին ոչ մի ալիք այդպես էլ չխոսեց։


Այսօր տեղի կունենա ինաուգուրացիան, որին մասնակցում են՝

Էստոնիայի նախագահ՝ Թոմաս Իլվես
Լատվիայի նախագահ՝ Վալդիս Զալտերս
Լիտվայի նախագահ՝ Վալդաս Ադամկուս
Ռումինիայի նախագահ՝ Տրաիան Բաշեսկու
Լեհաստանի նախագահ՝ Լեխ Կաչինսկի

Ադրբեջանի վարչապետ՝ Արթուր Ռասի-Զադե
Ուկրաինայի վարչապետ՝ Յուլիա Տիմոշենկո
Ղազախստանի վարչապետ՝ Քարիմ Մասիմով

Թուրքմենստանի պառլամենտի խոսնակ՝ Ակիա Նուրբերդիեվա

Հայաստանի արտ գործ նախարար՝ Վարդան Օսկանյան
Շվեդիայի արտ գործ նախարար՝ Կարլ Բիլտ
Ռուսաստանի արտ գործ նախարար՝ Սերգեյ Լավրով

ԱՄՆ-ի առևտրի նախարար՝ Կարլոս Գուտիերես
Գերմանիայի պետ. նախարար՝ Գերոբտ Էրկեր

ՆԱՏՈ-յի գլխավոր քարտուղարի հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ Հարավ. Կովկասում և Միջին Ասիայում՝ Ռոբերտ Սիմոնս

Եվրոմիության հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ Հարավ. Կովկասում՝ Պիտեր Սեմնեբ

Մեծ Բրիտանիայի միասնական կառավարության հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ Վրաստանում՝ Բրայիան Ֆոլ


Այսօր նաև Թբիլիսիի մեկ այլ թաղամասում տեղի կունենա միասնական ընդդիմության հանրահավաքը։

----------


## Artgeo

Ցերեկը *Լավրովը հանիպեց ընդդիմության հետ* ու ձեռքերը լվանալով թռավ Մոսկվա։ Մյուսների համար երեկոն ավարտվեց Խոսե Կարերասի ելույթով Թբիլիսիի Օպերայի շենքում... 

*Ընդդիմությունը այսօր որոշեց  հանրահավաք անել ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան մոտ* հունվարի 22-ին։ Երևի ԱՄՆ դրոշներ կվառեն ու կգոռան «ՊՈՒ-ՏԻՆ, ՊՈՒ-ՏԻՆ»  :LOL: 

Վերջնա  :Russian: 

Հունվարի 22-ի երեկոյան ռուսական բոլոր ալիքներով՝
"Народ Грузии протестует против диктата США (и тоскует по России-матушке)..."

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մահացել է Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին:

----------


## dvgray

Ու շատ կասկածելի ձևով:
Սրտի կաթվածը 21 էդքան փողատեր մարդու համար մի քիչ անհավանական է թվում: Հիշենք, որ նույն ձև մահացավ Անդրանիկ  Մարգարյանը: Ես չեմ հավատում էտ մահերի բնական լինելուն, հաշվի առնելով, որ այդ կարգի մարդիկ բժշկական մշտական հսկողության տակ են, իսկ սրտի կաթվածը նախօրոք կանխորոշվող հիվանդություն է ու դրա դեմը հեշտությամբ առնում են:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

եթե նույնիսկ նրա մահը դիտարկենք որպես սպանություն , ապա կարծում եմ , որ դրա հետևում կանգնած են այն ուժերը , որոնք 2008-ի Վրաստանի ընտրությունները ձախողել փորձող Պատարկացաշվիլիի պատվիրատուներն էին :

----------


## voter

> եթե նույնիսկ նրա մահը դիտարկենք որպես սպանություն , ապա կարծում եմ , որ դրա հետևում կանգնած են այն ուժերը , որոնք 2008-ի Վրաստանի ընտրությունները ձախողել փորձող Պատարկացաշվիլիի պատվիրատուներն էին :


Իսկ միթե ընտրությունները հաջողվել են՞

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Իսկ միթե ընտրությունները հաջողվել են՞


կարծում եմ

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ես շատ ցավում եմ Պատարկատիշվիլիի համար... Երբ 3 տարի առաջ Վրաստանում էինք, արդեն էլ չէինք հարցնում, թե "այսինչը ումն է", պատասխանը համարյա միշտ նույնն էր` Բադրի Պատարկատիշվիլի: Էդպես որ ասում էին, ես կարծում էի, թե նա պետք է մեր հաստավիզ-կիսագրագետ մեծահարուստների նման մեկը լինի, էն էլ պարզվեց շատ լուրջ ու գրագետ մարդ է (ճիշտ էմ, չէ՞): Հետաքրքիր է, որ նրա հեռուստատեսության, լողափի ու շատ այլ մասնավոր սեփականությունների անունը "Իմեդի" էր, որը նշանակում է "հույս": 
Ես հենց լսեցի նրա սպանության լուրը, հասկացա, որ միանշանակ դա սպանություն է: Բնականաբար, քանի Սահակաշվիլին նախագահ է, այդ դեպքը չեն բացահայտի ու "սրտի կաթված" կորակեն, բայց ես նման վարկածների չեմ հավատում: Նա ազդեցիկ դեմք էր վրացական քաղաքական ասպարեզում, զարմանում եմ, որ ընդդիմությունը մեծ ու լուրջ բողոք չի արտահայտում... թե՞ արտահայտում է, բայց մեզ մոտ դրա մասին չեն խոսում...  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> "Վրաստանից էքստրադիցիայի ենթարկված 2 ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին մեղադրանք է ներկայացվել"
> 
> http://www.armenialiberty.org/armeni...E3184F1B69.asp


Սահակաշվիլիի ու վրացիքի վրա սա շատ թանկ է նստելու  :Wink: :

----------


## Սաքուլ

Մեր` վրացիների հետ լավ լինելը քաղաքական տեսանկյունից անխուսափելի է, մենք ուզենք, թե չուզենք պետքա վրաց ժողովրդին համարենք մեզ համար եղբայրներ ու քույրեր, սակայն շատ լավ գիտենք, թե ովքեր են իրանք: Էսոր դեմքիդ ժպտում են, վաղը կարողա մեջքիցդ խփեն:

----------


## Artgeo

«Իմեդին» կրկին եթերում է…

----------


## Sator

> «Իմեդին» կրկին եթերում է…


Մնաց Ա մեկ պլյուսին եթեր տրվի  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մնաց Ա մեկ պլյուսին եթեր տրվի


Վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ Վրաստանում «Իմեդի» ալիքի կարիքը հիմնականում չկա։ Դա պարզապես հոգեբանական խնդիր բնակչության մի մասի համար, մեկ էլ միջազգային իրավապաշտպանների համար է կարևոր։ Առանց «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության էլ Վրաստանում ամեն երեկո 5 հեռուստաալիքով ուղիղ եթերում քաղաքական ծրագրեր ու բանավեճեր են, որոնց եթերը բաց է բացարձակապես բոլորի համար։ Ինչը չի կարելի ասել Հայաստանի մասին։
Բացի դրանից «Իմեդի»-ն դժվար առաջվա «Իմեդի»-ն լինի։ Լրագրողների մի մասը տեղափոխվել է այլ ալիքներ Բ. Պատարկացիշվիլու հայտնի հայտարարությունից հետո (ի դեպ, այս կիրակի լինելու է Վրաստանի Հանրային Հեռուստատեսությամբ առաջին ծրագիրը այդ լրագրողների կողմից պատրաստված), մյուս մասն էլ գնացել է քաղաքականություն՝ հիմնադրելով Քրիստոնյա-դեմոկրատական շարժում Գիորգի Թարգամաձեի գլխավորությամբ։

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր Վրաստանում նույնպես սգո օր է։ 19 տարի առաջ, Կրեմլի հրամանով Թբիլիսիում սպանվեցին խաղաղ ցուցարարներ, որոնք ազատություն ու անկախություն էին պահանջում…

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...%B8%D1%8F_1989

----------


## legionary

Bari or
Այցելեք www.armenian-history.com կամ կարդացեք Վրաստանում հայերի ժողովրդագրությանը վերաբերվող հետեւյալ հոդվածը http://www.armenian-history.com/Nyut...ur%20days).htm

----------


## Artgeo

Իրակլի Օքրուաշվիլուն Ֆրանսիան քաղաքական ապաստարան տվեց։

Ապրիլի 25-ին ժամը 12.00-ին, երբ Ռուսաստանի Դումայում քննարկվելու են Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսիայի հարցերը, համավրացական բողոքի ակցիա է կազմակերպվում Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատների մոտ ամբողջ աշխարհով։

----------


## Norton

Երեք վրաց նախարարներ հրաժարական են տվել
16:10 • 24.04.08

2008թ. մայիսի 21-ի խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին մասնակցության կապակցությամբ երեք վրաց նախարարներ, այդ թվում` երկրի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Դավիթ Բակրաձեն, հրաժարական են տվել:

Վրաստանի կառավարության հայտնած տեղեկատվության համաձայն` երկրի Արտաքին գործերի նախարարի պարտականությունները ժամանակավոր կկատարի նախարարի տեղակալ Գրիգոլ Վաշաձեն:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Վրաստանի խորհրդարանի խոսնակ Նինո Բուրջանաձեն, ով պետք է առաջադրվեր իշխող “Միացյալ ազգային շարժում” կուսակցության ցուցակում առաջին համարի տակ, հրաժարվել է ընտրություններին մասնակցությունից, և կուսակցությունը ցուցակում առաջին համարի տակ ընդգրկել է Բակրաձեի թեկնածությունը:

Սպասվում է, որ խորհրդարանի հաջորդ գումարման ժամանակ նա կզբաղեցնի օրենսդիր մարմնի խոսնակի պաշտոնը:

Հեռացման մասին դիմում այսօր ներկայացրել են նաև Փախստականների և վերաբնակեցման հարցերով նախարար Կոբա Սուբելիանին (առաջադրվում է իշխող կուսակցության ցուցակում երկրորդ համարի տակ) և Շրջակա միջավայրի և բնական ռեսուրսների պահպանության գծով նախարար Զաալ Գամցեմլիձեն (առաջադրվում է իշխող կուսակցության ցուցակում չորրորդ համարի տակ):


Tert.am

----------


## Racer

> Իրակլի Օքրուաշվիլուն Ֆրանսիան քաղաքական ապաստարան տվեց։
> 
> Ապրիլի 25-ին ժամը 12.00-ին, երբ Ռուսաստանի Դումայում քննարկվելու են Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսիայի հարցերը, համավրացական բողոքի ակցիա է կազմակերպվում Ռուսաստանի դեսպանատների մոտ ամբողջ աշխարհով։


Ռուսաստանը ճիշտ ա անում, բայց ափսոս որ դրանում քաղաքական մոտիվներն ավելի շատ են: Վրացիք թող շատ չթփրտան ԱՄՆ-ով: Այսքան բանից հետո Աբխազիան իրանցը չի լինի:

----------


## Norton

*Բուրձանաձեն կարծում է, որ Ռուսաստանը Վրաստանին ներքաշում է պատերազմի մեջ*
22:13 • 30.04.08

Վրաստանի ազգային ժողովի խոսնակ Նինո Բուրձանաձեն ասել է, որ Ռուսաստանի վերջին շրջանում իրականացվող քայլերը միտված են Վրաստանը պատերազմի մեջ ներքաշելուն: Այդ մասին հայտնում է РБК գործակալությունը:

"Շատ ափսոս, որ Ռուսաստանը նման կերպ է գործում. այս երկրի իշխանությունները նպատակային կերպով բարդացնում են հարաբերություները Վրաստանի հետ", - նշել է Բուրձանաձեն:

Նա նաև ավելացրել է, որ իրենք համարժեք պատասխան կտան ռուսների` Վրաստանում իրավիճակի ապակայունացման յուրաքանչյուր փորձին: Բուրձանաձեն համոզմունք է հայտնել, որ նույնը կանի նաև միջզգային հանրությունը: 


Tert.am

----------


## Racer

տիկին Բուրջանաձեն մեղմ ասած լկտիորեն ստում ա

----------


## Artgeo

> տիկին Բուրջանաձեն մեղմ ասած լկտիորեն ստում ա


Համաձայն եմ, Կրեմլը հավելյալ զորք է մտցրել Վրաստանի տարածք՝ Աբխազիա զուտ խաղաղ նպատակներով…

----------


## Firegirl777

իսկ այդ զորքը կոնկրետ ինչ նպատակներ ունի՞, և ըստ ձեզ ինչպես կզարգանա այդ ամենը

----------


## Racer

> Համաձայն եմ, Կրեմլը հավելյալ զորք է մտցրել Վրաստանի տարածք՝ Աբխազիա զուտ խաղաղ նպատակներով…


Իսկ կարաս ասես առաջինը ո՞վ զորք մտցրեց 1993 թվին և հիմա: 
Դու ընդհանրապես տեսել է՞ս թե ինչպես են քանդուքարափ արել Աբխազիան այն դեպքում երբ Հիտլերն անձամբ հրամանագիր էր ստորագրել որ Աբխազիան չռմբակոծեն իսկ հիմա ձեր «օրինական» իշխանությունները փորձում են կրկին բռնակցել մի երկիր որը նույնիսկ սովետի ժամանակ ինքնավար հանրապետություն էր՝ կարծում եմ դա շատ բան է ասում: Լավ էս անում որ Հայաստանի կառավարությանը քննադատում էս ու պահանջում օրինականություն բայց նույն կերպով չէս վերաբերվում քո հարազատ վրացական կառավարությանը: Դե ալանների մասին էլ չեմ ասում: ԴԵ զարմանալու բան չկա, եթե մի պետության ղեկավար դրածոն է այնպիսի հակադեմոկրատկան ու հակամարդկային հովանավորի՝ ինչպիսին ԱՄՆ: Վրացիք դեռևս սովետի ժամանակ էին դանդաղ ոչնչացնում աբխազներին (այդ թվում նաև այնտեղի հայերին) բոլոր լավագույն հողատարածքներն ու բնակավայրերը տրամադրելով մենգրելներին ու վրացիներին էլ չեմ ասում պաշտոնների մասին: Նույնն էլ կրթական համակարգում՝ ամեն կերպով ներարկում էին իրենց լեզուն ու մշակույթը: Այնպես որ не надо ля-ля.

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց



> իսկ այդ զորքը կոնկրետ ինչ նպատակներ ունի՞, և ըստ ձեզ ինչպես կզարգանա այդ ամենը


Զորքը նպատակ ունի որպեսզի թույլ չտա վրացի, մենգրել ու սվան թալանչի ավազակներին ու բարբարոսներին հերթական անգամ ասպատակել այդ սևծովյան դրախավայրը, սպանել ու թալանել անյտեղի ժողովրդին:
Ասեմ՝ դեևս 1986 թվին վրացիք ու մենգրելները (ես անձամբ եմ լսել, չնայած փոքր էի բայց շատ լավ եմ հիշում) ասում էին
ну что армяне строите, строите всё равно скоро мы всё заберем, всё ваше будет наше, вы для нас это всё создаёте...  и так  в этом духе.
Դա դեռ այն ժամանակ որ սովետը դեռևս չեր քանդվել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ կարաս ասես առաջինը ո՞վ զորք մտցրեց 1993 թվին և հիմա: 
> Դու ընդհանրապես տեսել է՞ս թե ինչպես են քանդուքարափ արել Աբխազիան այն դեպքում երբ Հիտլերն անձամբ հրամանագիր էր ստորագրել որ Աբխազիան չռմբակոծեն իսկ հիմա ձեր «օրինական» իշխանությունները փորձում են կրկին բռնակցել մի երկիր որը նույնիսկ սովետի ժամանակ ինքնավար հանրապետություն էր՝ կարծում եմ դա շատ բան է ասում: Լավ էս անում որ Հայաստանի կառավարությանը քննադատում էս ու պահանջում օրինականություն բայց նույն կերպով չէս վերաբերվում քո հարազատ վրացական կառավարությանը: Դե ալանների մասին էլ չեմ ասում: ԴԵ զարմանալու բան չկա, եթե մի պետության ղեկավար դրածոն է այնպիսի հակադեմոկրատկան ու հակամարդկային հովանավորի՝ ինչպիսին ԱՄՆ: Վրացիք դեռևս սովետի ժամանակ էին դանդաղ ոչնչացնում աբխազներին (այդ թվում նաև այնտեղի հայերին) բոլոր լավագույն հողատարածքներն ու բնակավայրերը տրամադրելով մենգրելներին ու վրացիներին էլ չեմ ասում պաշտոնների մասին: Նույնն էլ կրթական համակարգում՝ ամեն կերպով ներարկում էին իրենց լեզուն ու մշակույթը: Այնպես որ не надо ля-ля.


Կներես, չեմ կարող ամեն ինչին այդքան մակերեսային նայել ինչպես դու ես անում։  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, որոշակի հակասություն կա քո գրառումներում, մի կողմից պնդում ես, որ խորհրդային տարիներին ճնշում էին, իսկ մյուս կողմից ասում ես, որ դա ԱՄՆ-ի արած գործն է։ Ինչևիցե։ Իմ համոզմամբ 90-ականներին հետխորհրդային տարածքում կատարված բոլոր պատերազմների սադրիչը Ռուսաստանն էր։ Վրաստանի դեպքում, նպատակը լեգիտիմ նախագահին՝ Զվիադ Գամսախուրդիային հեռացնելն էր ու իրենց հաճո, Շեվարդնաձեին բերելը։ Ինչն արդյունքում հաջողվեց։ Կոնկրետ Աբխազիայում կատարվածի վերաբերյալ լսել եմ մարդկանցից, որոնք այնտեղից փախել են կամ այնտեղ եմ ապրում մինչ այսօր։ Մի քանի հոգի Աբխազիայից Հայաստան եկածների եմ ճանաչում։ Պատմածները գրեթե չեն տարբերվում, պարզապես տեղերով ազգություններն են փոխվում։  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, նրանցից մեկը մի 29 տարեկան տղա էր, որի բոլոր մազերը սպիտակած էին։ Նա տեսել էր, թե ինչպես են երեք աբխազ և երկու հայ դաժանաբար սպանում նրա հորը, սակայն այսօր նա հանգիստ խոսում էր ինձ՝ հայիս հետ։
Ինչ վերաբերում է Ցխինվալիին, ապա ճիշտ ես անում, որ չես խոսում  :Smile:  Հորեղբորս կինը Ցխինվալիից է և այս տարածաշրջանի մասին ավելի լավ եմ տեղեկացված ու ավելի շատ բան գիտեմ։ 
Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց




> Զորքը նպատակ ունի որպեսզի թույլ չտա վրացի, մենգրել ու սվան թալանչի ավազակներին ու բարբարոսներին հերթական անգամ ասպատակել այդ սևծովյան դրախավայրը, սպանել ու թալանել անյտեղի ժողովրդին:
> Ասեմ՝ դեևս 1986 թվին վրացիք ու մենգրելները (ես անձամբ եմ լսել, չնայած փոքր էի բայց շատ լավ եմ հիշում) ասում էին
> ну что армяне строите, строите всё равно скоро мы всё заберем, всё ваше будет наше, вы для нас это всё создаёте...  и так  в этом духе.
> Դա դեռ այն ժամանակ որ սովետը դեռևս չեր քանդվել:


Օբյեկտիվության համար խնդրում եմ նաև մի քանի խոսք ասել ռուս "миротwarцы" ների կատարած վայրագությունների մասին հենց տեղաբնիկների նկատմամբ։  :Smile:

----------


## Racer

> Կներես, չեմ կարող ամեն ինչին այդքան մակերեսային նայել ինչպես դու ես անում։  Ի դեպ, որոշակի հակասություն կա քո գրառումներում, մի կողմից պնդում ես, որ խորհրդային տարիներին ճնշում էին, իսկ մյուս կողմից ասում ես, որ դա ԱՄՆ-ի արած գործն է։


Ընդհակառակը`ես պրոբլեմը դիտարկում եմ ավելի լայն ու խորը, նաև պատմական իմաստով: Հակասություն էլ չկա, խորհրդային տարիներին ճնշում էին իսկ հիմա ցանկանում էն շարունակել ճնշումը:




> Ինչևիցե։ Իմ համոզմամբ 90-ականներին հետխորհրդային տարածքում կատարված բոլոր պատերազմների սադրիչը Ռուսաստանն էր։  Վրաստանի դեպքում, նպատակը լեգիտիմ նախագահին՝ Զվիադ Գամսախուրդիային հեռացնելն էր ու իրենց հաճո, Շեվարդնաձեին բերելը։ Ինչն արդյունքում հաջողվեց։


Իսկ ի՞նչն է քեզ նման համոզմունք ներշնչել , ես էլ կասեմ որ դա ԽՍՀՄ-ի քայքայումից հետո ներքին և արտաքին պետական ու մաֆիոզ ուժերի ազդեցությունն էր այդ թվում և ԱՄՆ-ի (Թուրքիան էլ հետը) և Ռուսաստանի: Կոնկրետ Գամսախուրդիան մենգրել էր որին վերացրեցին մենգրելական կլանի ազդեցությունը թուլացնելու նպատակով:
Ես հասկանում եմ ձեզ, ցանկանում եք ազատվել ռուսական ազդեցությունից բայց մյուս կողմից համաձայնվում եք ամերիկյան մարիոնետի կարգավիճակի, ու՞ր մնաց հետևողականությունը, ԱՄՆ պետք ա ձեզ ասի՞ :  Չեմ զարմանա որ մի գեղեցիկ օր Աջարիան դառնա հերթական անկախ մուսուլմանական երկիրը:




> Կոնկրետ Աբխազիայում կատարվածի վերաբերյալ լսել եմ մարդկանցից, որոնք այնտեղից փախել են կամ այնտեղ եմ ապրում մինչ այսօր։ Մի քանի հոգի Աբխազիայից Հայաստան եկածների եմ ճանաչում։ Պատմածները գրեթե չեն տարբերվում, պարզապես տեղերով ազգություններն են փոխվում։  Ի դեպ, նրանցից մեկը մի 29 տարեկան տղա էր, որի բոլոր մազերը սպիտակած էին։ Նա տեսել էր, թե ինչպես են երեք աբխազ և երկու հայ դաժանաբար սպանում նրա հորը, սակայն այսօր նա հանգիստ խոսում էր ինձ՝ հայիս հետ։


Լավ ես արել որ լսել էս, ես էլ 1994-ից կանոնավոր կերպով մեկնում եմ Աբխազիա ու ավելի վատ ու դաժան բաներ կարամ պատմեմ (ընդ որում այն մարդկանցից ու ընտանիքներից  որոնց հետ դա պտահել է ու որոնք այլևս չկան ու որնց ես ճանաչում էի):
Մի բան էլ պատմեմ, օրինակ Լաբրա գյուղը ձերոնք լրիվ վառեցին այն բանի համար որ այնտեղի հայերը չեին ցանկացել կռվել վրացիների կողմից որպեսզի մյուս հայերին չսպանեին: Դու հասկանում է՞ս, հայը հային պետք ա սպաներ որ վրացիք իրանց լավ զգային ու աբխազներին «դաստիարակեին» իրանց անկախ զգալու համար:




> Օբյեկտիվության համար խնդրում եմ նաև մի քանի խոսք ասել ռուս "миротwarцы" ների կատարած վայրագությունների մասին հենց տեղաբնիկների նկատմամբ։


Էտ երևի ձեզ են այդպես քարոզում, հերթական հակառուսական PR: Իմ այնտեղ եղած ժամանակ ես վատ բան ռուսների մասին չեմ լսել ոչ հայերի ոչ էլ աբխազների կողմից, այդ թվում զինծառայողների: Բայց, օրինակ կարող եմ ասել, որ ՄԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչներն ու միջազգային կարմիր խաչի ու կիսամահիկի ներկայացուցիչները կարգին կայֆավատ են անում, իրանց զգում ինչպես կուրորտում, սաղ օրը ջիփերով հետները անբարո կանայք, զեխ ու շվայտ ապրում են: Միակ օգտակար կազմակերպությունը Հելոտրասն ա որը զբաղվում ականազրծմամբ:

Ճիշտ է, Կովկասը միշտ էլ եղել է Ռուսաստանի ու Թուրքիայի իսկ այժմ էլ ԱՄՆ-ի շահերի  խաչմերուկ ու Վրաստանի մտավախությունը որ նա կարող է մասնատվել Աջարիայի, Սվանեթիայի ու Մենգրելիայի առավել ևս իրական են բայց չպետք է անտեսել նաև պատմական իրողությունները՝ աբխազներն իրավունք ունեն անկախ լինելու թեկուզ ռուսների հովանավորությամբ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Համաձայն եմ, Կրեմլը հավելյալ զորք է մտցրել Վրաստանի տարածք՝ Աբխազիա զուտ խաղաղ նպատակներով…



հարգելի Արտգեո, չի կարելի երկակի ստանդարտներով նայել, եթե Ղարաբաղի հայը, Պաղեստինցի արաբը իրավունք ունեն ապրելու անկախ երկրում ապա ինչու աբխազը կամ օսեթը իրավունք չունի, ի վերջո նրանք վրացիներ չեն, չեն ուզում լինել Վրաստանի կազմում, ինչու ես ճիշտ համարում նույն ցանկություն ունեցող ղարբաղցուն իսկ աբխազին համարում ես սխալ, իհարկե վրացական պրոպագանդան դա ներկայացնում է այլ կերպ, բայց անհերքելի փաստ է որ աբխազ ու օսեթ ժողովուրդները չեն ուզում ապրել վրացական լծի տակ, պայքարել ու հաղթել են իրենց ազատագրական պայքարում թե ում օգնությամբ դա արդեն այնքան էլ կարեվոր չէ, ի վերջո մենք էլ Ղարաբաղում հաղթեցինք ոչ առանց ռուսական օգնության:

----------


## Norton

*Վրաստանը պետք է դատողություններ անի Ռուսաստանի ձեռնարկած քայլերից*
12:50 • 03.05.08

Մոսկվան կարծում է, որ Վրաստանը, և նրանք, ովքեր ցանկանում են այս երկրիրը «տանել ՆԱՏՕ», պետք է դատողութուններ կատարեն այն քայլերից, որոնք Ռուսաստանը ձեռնարկել է տարածաշրջանում վերջին ժամանակների ընթացքում։

Այսպիսի հայտարարությամբ է հանդես եկել ՌԴ արտաքին գործերի նախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովը Լոնդոնում, որտեղ տեղի էր ունենում մերձարևելյան «քառյակի» նիստը և իրանյան միջուկային ծրագրի վերաբերյալ «վեցնյակի» հանդիպումը։ Այս մասին հաղորդել է ռուսական «Вести» հեռուստաալիքը։ Նախարարի կարծիքով՝ Վրաստանի՝ Ռուսաստանի հետ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալու անկարողությունը կապված է ՆԱՏՕ–ի՝ իր ծրագրերը դեպի Արևելք ընդլայնելու հետ։

Սերգեյ Լավրովը հիշեցրել է, որ, երբ ստորագրվել է Վրաստանի սահմնաներից ռուսական ռազմական բազաների դուրս բերման համաձայնագիրը, Թբիլիսին պարտավորվել է իր տարածքում չընդունել օտարերկյա այլ ռազմական բազաներ։ Բացի այդ, երկու կողմերը պայմանավորվածություն են ունեցել ռուս–վրացական հակաահաբեկչական կենտրոնի ստեղծման մասին։

«Մեր ռազմական բազաները մենք դուրս ենք բերել 8 ամիս շուտ։ Իսկ ահա վրացական կողմը, չնայած բազմաթիվ հիշեցումներին, պարզապես անտեսել է համաձայնագրի իր մասը»,– ընդգծել է ՌԴ արտաքին գործերի նախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովը։


Tert.am

----------


## Norton

Քութայիսը կդառնա Վրաստանի երկրորդ մայրաքաղաքը
16:25 • 08.05.08

Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին հայտարարել է, որ Քութայիսը պետք է դառնա Վրաստանի երկրորդ մայրաքաղաքը, և հանձնարարել է կառավարությանը հինգշաբթվանից սկսած այդ քաղաք փոխադրել մի շարք պետական կառույցներ և կազմակերպություններ, հայտնում է Новости-Грузия-ն:

Նման նախաձեռնությամբ է հանդես եկել Միխայիլ Սահակաշվիլին չորեքշաբթի Քութայիսում կայացած նախարարների կաբինետի ընդլայնված նիստին:

Թբիլիսիից Քութայիս տեղափոխվելիք առաջին կառուցները կլինեն հսկիչ պալատը, ավտոմոբիլային ճանապարհների բաժանմունքը և էներգետիկայի կարգավորման Ազգային հանձնաժողովը:
tert.am

----------


## Racer

Սահակաշվիլին վախենում է և իր այդ քայլով է ցանկանում է կանխել մենգրելների դժգոհությունները՝ խաթրերն առնել:  Բայց կարծում եմ դա ժամանակավոր լուծում է, կարելի է սպասել նաև Կովկասում նոր հանրապետության՝ Մենգրելիայի  հայտնվելուն Քութաիսի մայրաքաղաքով:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանում մայիսի 31-ին նախատեսված են ՏԻՄ և Թբիլիսիի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ։ Ընտրություններին մասնակցում է Վրաստանի նախկին վարչապետ, մի քանի օր առաջ Եդինայա Ռոսսիայի հետ համագործակցության փաստաթուղթ ստորագրած, Պուծինին շնորակալություն հայտնած 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*դավաճան ստահակ, անաղուհաց
Զուրաբ Նողայդելին։

Պոպ կոռն պատրաստեք, գարունը թեժ է լինելու։

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ վրացական «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության եթերում ժամը 20.00-ին սովորական «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժ» ծրագիրն էր, այս անգամ ոչ սովորական սյուժեյով։ Բայց ամեն ինչի մասին հերթով։



Նախ բացատրություն
«Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը» ծրագիր է, որը հեռարձակվում է եթեր ամեն շաբաթ ժամը 20.00-ին և լրագրողական ռեպորտաժներ է ցուցադրում տարբեր թեմաների շուրջ, քաղաքականից սկսած, մոդայով ու երաժշտությունով վերջացրած։

«Քրոնիկա» Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերության լրատվական ծրագիրն է։

Եվ այսպես, երեկվա «Հատուկ ռեպորտաժը» սկսվեց հետևյալ խոսքերով. (թարգմանում եմ բառացի) 
ինչ-որ բլա բլա, որը դեռ չեմ նայել, չգիտեմ … Հետո «էսպերտները այս հարցի շուրջ շատ են մտորում և խոսում։ Ինչպե՞ս կարող են զարգանալ երևույթները, եթե Վրաստանի հասարակությունը միասնական չի լինի Ռուսաստանի ծրագրի դեմ։ Եկեք նայենք ամենավատ ապագայի «Քրոնիկայի» թողարկումը, ինչից հետո կվերադառնանք եթեր բանավեճով»։ Այս խոսքերից հետո սկսվում է «Քրոնիկայի» «սովորական» թողարկում, որտեղ ամենայն լրջությամբ խոսում են այն մասին, որ Ռուսաստանը անցել է կոնկրետ գործողությունների, Սահակաշվիլին տեղափոխված է անվտանգ տեղ, որոշ վրացական զորամասեր անցել են Ռուսաստանի կողմը, մարդիկ պանիկայի մեջ են, Բուրջանաձեն և Նողայդելին ստեղծում են չգիտեմ ինչ, քիչ անց հայտարարում են, որ Սահակաշվիլիին սպանել են։ Ծրագիրը դեռ չեմ նայել, կոնկրետ այս ամեն ինչը ինչ տեսք ուներ, հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց այն, որ Վրաստանի հասարակության մեջ ուժեղ պանիկա էր առաջացել, փաստ է։ Սյուժեի ընթացքում շատացել են զանգերը շտապ օգնություն, մարդիկ սկսել են բանկոմատներից փող հանել և բենզին գնել։ Կես ժամ անց «Իմեդի» հեռուստաընկերության առաջ միտինգ է տեղի ունեցել։ 

Մի ժամ անց արդեն սյուժեն կամ նրա եթեր հեռարձակման ձևը քննադատում էին համարյա բոլորը։ 
Իշախանական թևը քննադատում էր այն, որ սյուժեի ընթացքում չկար որևէ տեղեկատվություն այն բանի մասին, որ սյուժեն հնարած է։ Վրաստանի նախագահ Մ. Սահակաշվիլիի մամլո խոսնակ՝ Մանանա Մանջգալաձեն նշեց, որ «չնայած նրանց, որ սյուժեն լրիվ իրական է և վտանգները իրոք կան, անհրաժեշտ էր սյուժեի ժամանակ հավելյալ նշել դրա վերաբերյալ»
Ընդդիմությունը ամեն ինչում մեղադրում է իշխանությանը, մի մասը համաձայնվելով, որ սպառնալիքը իրոք կա, մյուս մասը նույնիսկ սպառնալիքը համարում է իշխանության պիառի մաս։

Ուշ երեկոյան Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերությունը վազող տողով ներողություն էր խնդրում հեռուստադիտողից։

Ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ները հեղեղված են այս նորության վերաբերյալ հոդվածներով, որոնց մեջ ամեն ինչում մեղադրում են «արնախում, խելագար» Սահակաշվիլիին։

Կոկոյթին սյուժեյի ցուցադրման պահին որսի էր, գայլեր ու շակալներ է սպանում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մտա ուզում էի սրա մասնի գրեի, բայց իսկականից վսյոտակի «զատո ու նաս վինո խառոշեե» ճիշտ անեկդոտ ա էլի  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  մարդ էլ էտքան տուպոյ լինի որ տենց հաղորդում տա եթեր:

----------

Արիացի (15.03.2010)

----------


## Lion

Էդ Սահակաշվիլուն լրիվ տարելա :Angry2:  :Angry2:  Խեղճ վրացիք դեռ ինչքան պետք է տանջվեն էդ խելագարի ձեռքը: Հիշում եմ, երբ հեռավոր 1992-ին, թե 1993-ին, Նոր տարվա նախորյակին, Նաղդալյանի Հայլուրը նման մի բան արեց ինչ տհաճ պահեր ապրեցինք...

----------


## Բիձա

> Էդ Սահակաշվիլուն լրիվ տարելա *Խեղճ վրացիք դեռ ինչքան պետք է տանջվեն էդ խելագարի ձեռքը*: Հիշում եմ, երբ հեռավոր 1992-ին, թե 1993-ին, Նոր տարվա նախորյակին, Նաղդալյանի Հայլուրը նման մի բան արեց ինչ տհաճ պահեր ապրեցինք...


Մի հատ ըտենց խելագար որ հայաստանն ունենար, -չէր խանգարի:

----------

Askalaf (18.10.2010), Jarre (19.10.2010), terev (14.03.2010), Տրիբուն (15.03.2010)

----------


## terev

> Խեղճ վրացիք


Մեկը ըլնի մեզ խղճա:  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մտա ուզում էի սրա մասնի գրեի, բայց իսկականից վսյոտակի «զատո ու նաս վինո խառոշեե» ճիշտ անեկդոտ ա էլի    մարդ էլ էտքան տուպոյ լինի որ տենց հաղորդում տա եթեր:


Ներս, նայեցի մինչև վերջ, ախպորս հետ խոսացի, ինքը երեկ ա նայել, եթերի ժամանակ։ 
Ուրեմն, մինչև սյուժեյի սկսվելը հաղորդավարուհին հստակ ասում ա, որ սա «իրադարձությունների զարգացման ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ ՏԱՐԲԵՐԱԿ», ընդամենը։ Սյուժեից միանգամից հետո, հաղորդավարուհին կրկին, հստակ կրկնում է, որ «այս սյուժեյով մենք փորձեցինք ներկայացնել իրադարձությունների զարգացման ԱՄԵՆԱՎԱՏ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ ՏԱՐԲԵՐԱԿԸ» ու սկսվում ա բանավեճը ապագայի վերաբերյալ։

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սյուժեյին, ապա ընդհանուր սյուժեից ու կադրերից, երևում էր, որ իրականություն չի։ Լրատվական ծրագրի հաղորդավարը անընդհատ խոսում էր «երեք օր առաջ ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 7-ին միտինգի ժամանակ անհայտ մարդկանց կողմից սպանված երիտասարդների» մասին, ինչպես նաև նշում էր, որ ՀԵՆՑ ՆՈՐ, ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 10-ԻՆ ՄՈՒՆԴԻԱԼԻ ԲԱՑՄԱՆ ՕՐԸ, ԵՐԲ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸ տարված է ՄՈՒՆԴԻԱԼՈՎ, Ռուսաստանը հարձակվեց Վրաստանի վրա»։ 
Ախպերս ասում ա, որ որևէ իր ծանոթի մոտ պանիկա չի եղել, իմ ծանոթների շրջանակում նույնպես, բոլորը հասկացել են, որ ինչ-որ բան էն չի ու հաստատ իրականություն չի։ Հունիսի 7-ը երևի ամեն 10-20 վարկյանը մեկ կրկնվում էր, բացի դրանից կադրերը լրիվ 2008 թվականի օգոստոսի կադրերն էին ու եթե դրանից հետո որևէ մեկը հավատացել ա այդ ամենին, պարանոյիկ ու ոչ ադեկվատ մարդ ա։ Ցավոք, այս սյուժեն ապացուցեց, որ Վրաստանի հասարակությունը դեռ ամբողջովին ձևավորված քաղաքացիական հասարակություն չէ… Հասարակություն, որը ամեն ինչին կրիտիկական մոտեցում է ցույց տալիս, բայց վստահ ու համոզված եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ամեն ինչ կփոխվի։ Մի քանի տարի առաջ, նույնիսկ այսքանով ձևավորված հասարակության մասին երազելն էլ ավելորդ էլ։ Կարմիր հասարակությունից ընդամենը 6 տարի է անցել…
Մնացած ամեն ինչը վառված պուծինական ԶԼՄ ների վառված հոգու ու սրտի հիվանդ երևակայությունն ա։ Մահացության դեպքեր չկան։ 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ընդհանրապես դեպքերի զարգացմանը, ապա լրիվ հնարավոր տարբերակ է։ Խոսվում էր Աբխազիայի, այսպես կոչված Հարավային Օսեթիայի և Վրաստանի կոնֆեդերացիայի վերաբերյալ և այլն։ Ապագան հասկանալու համար, պետք է անցյալ գնալ, հիշել 1921 թվականը, հիշել 1991 թվականը։ Ի դեպ, սյուժեյում խոսվում էր, որ «Ժողովրդական կառավարությունը» Նողայդելիի և Բուրջանաձեի գլխավորությամբ տարածել է հաղորդարգրություն, որ Սահակաշվիլին սպանված է։ 1991 թվականի դեկտեմբերի 19-ին, այն ժամանակվա պուտչից երկու օր առաջ ԽՍՀՄ հեռուստատեսությամբ հայտարարվեց, որ սպանված է Զվիադ Գամսախուրդիան։ 2008 թվական… 2007 թվականին Սահակաշվիլին հայտարարում էր, որ Ռուսաստանը հարձակվելու է Վրաստանի վրա։ Դա մինչև նոյեմբերի 7-ն էր։ Նոյեմբերի 7-ին չստացվեց, չստացվեց մինչև վերջ հասցնել գործը և 2008 թվականի օգոստոսին, երբ օլիմպիադայի բացման օրը Ռուսաստանը հարձակվեց Վրաստանի վրա։ Չի ստացվելու և հունիսին… Կարմրախտով տառապողների տեղը Վրաստանում չի։ Պարզապես հասարակութունը դեռ չի հասել այն կետին, որից հետո ետդարձ չկա։
God Bless Georgia! Stop Putin!  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արթ էսքան գրել ես, մի հատ մտածի էլի էտ հաղորդման տուպոյության գագաթնակետի մասին: Ոնց որ հիմա մեր մոտ հաղորդում նկարեն թե ոնց են թուրքերը հարձակվում Հայաստանի վրա, ոնց են մտնում Արմավիր Գյումրի էջմիածին: Տենց բան կարան անեն կներես մինչև վերջին տռուսիկը տակները արած վախեցած ախմախները: Ինչա նշանակում մի ամբողջ քառասուն րոպե դնել նկարագրել թե ոնց ենք քեզ մորթելու սեփական հողի վրա: Պատասխանը վերևում գրել եմ «զատո ու նիխ վինո խառոշեե»

----------

Lion (10.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ էսքան գրել ես, մի հատ մտածի էլի էտ հաղորդման տուպոյության գագաթնակետի մասին: Ոնց որ հիմա մեր մոտ հաղորդում նկարեն թե ոնց են թուրքերը հարձակվում Հայաստանի վրա, ոնց են մտնում Արմավիր Գյումրի էջմիածին: Տենց բան կարան անեն կներես մինչև վերջին տռուսիկը տակները արած վախեցած ախմախները: Ինչա նշանակում մի ամբողջ քառասուն րոպե դնել նկարագրել թե ոնց ենք քեզ մորթելու սեփական հողի վրա: Պատասխանը վերևում գրել եմ «զատո ու նիխ վինո խառոշեե»


40 չէ, 25։ 25 րոպե պրեվենցիա, տասնյակ տարիներ կարմրի մեջ նեխելու հետ համեմատած շատ ճիշտ քայլ ա։ 
Ներս, սյուժեյում ցույց չեն տվել, ՈՆՑ են մտնում։ Ցույց են տվել ընդամենը դեպքերի զարգացման հավանական տարբերակ, որոնք միմիայն կադրում լրագրողի խոսքերով էին մի քանի անկապ նկարներով։

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի Հեռահաղորդակցության  կարգավորող հանձնաժողովը պարտադրեց Իմեդի հեռուստաընկերությանը դեկլարացիա գրել, որտեղ կընդունի օրենսդրության խախտումը և ներողություն խնդրի քաղաքացիներից։ 

Ի դեպ, 2006 թվականին նման բան նաև Բելգիայի Հանրային հեռուստատեսության եթերում է տեղի ունեցել։

----------


## Askalaf

> ՀԱՐԵՎԱՆ ԵՐԿԻՐԸ
> 
> Հարեւան երկիրը, որտեղ մեր հազարավոր հայրենակիցները կարողանում են անց կացնել իրենց ամառային արձակուրդը, Վրաստանն է։ Մի փոքրիկ պետություն` խորհրդային տխուր անցյալով, ներպետական ծանրագույն խնդիրներով, պատերազմի քայքայիչ հետեւանքներով եւ նոր պատերազմի վտանգը գլխին կախված։ Մի փոքրիկ պետություն, որը զարմանալի ձգողականություն ունի մեզ համար, մանավանդ` ամռանը... Ինչո՞ւ, ինչո՞ւ են ՀՀ քաղաքացիները հենց Վրաստանում ծախսում մեծ դժվարությամբ աշխատած իրենց փողը, ինչո՞ւ այդ գումարի մեծ մասը չի մնում հայրենիքում, ինչո՞ւ են մերոնք զարմացած վերադառնում այնտեղից եւ նախանձով պատմում իրենց տեսածի մասին։
> 
> Պաշտոնական քարոզչությունը այս հարցերին անդրադառնալ չի ուզում, եւ սա բնական է։Ավելին, հենց նույն այդ քարոզչությունն ամեն ինչ անում է, որպեսզի մեր պատկերացումը հարեւան պետության մասին լինի կիսատ ու մի քիչ էլ խեղաթյուրված։ Ընդ որում, հատկապես Վարդերի հեղափոխությունից հետո թե՛ ռուսական, թե՛ հայկական լրատվամիջոցները ամեն ինչ արեցին Միխեիլ Սաակաշվիլու կերպարը միայն բացասական հատկանիշներով «օժտելու» համար։ Անթաքույց արեւմտամետ այս գործիչը, անշուշտ, հրեշտակ չէ, եւ նրա փաստաբանի դերը ստանձնելու նպատակ բոլորովին էլ չունենք։ Իր նախագահին թող դատի Վրաստանի ժողովուրդը։ Մեզ հետաքրքրում է միայն մի բան` ինչպե՞ս կարողացան մեր հարեւանները գոնե մասամբ ազատվել երկիրը քայքայող ամենասարսափելի ախտից` կոռուպցիայից, ինչպես կարողացան գրեթե զրոյական դարձնել կենցաղային կաշառակերությունը, ինչու են մեր հայրենակիցները նախանձում նրանց եւ իրենց կապիտալն այնտեղ ներդնելու ծրագրեր մշակում։ Ի դեպ, կանխավ պատասխանենք մեր խիստ ազգասեր ընդդիմախոսներին, որոնցից մեկը վերջերս կոչ էր անում ոչ թե համեմատվել հարեւան Վրաստանի կամ Ադրբեջանի հետ, այլ արեւմտյան զարգացած երկրների։ Հարգելի՛ տիկնայք եւ պարոնայք, եվրոպական զարգացած երկրները շատ հեռու են մեզնից թե՛ տարածքով, թե՛ հոգեկերտվածքով, թե՛ պատմական անցյալով, իսկ հարեւան երկրների հետ մենք ունենք բազում ընդհանրություններ, որոնցից գլխավորը սովետական անցյալն է` իր թողած ծանր ժառանգությամբ։ Եվ, իհարկե, մեր ընթերցողներին անկեղծորեն խոստովանենք, որ այս հոդվածը գրելու առիթները երկուսն են` նախ` Վրաստան այցելած հայաստանցիների տպավորությունները, ապա` այդ երկրի նախագահի տված մի հարցազրույց, որտեղ վերջինս ներկայացնում է իր թիմի կատարած բարեփոխումները։
> 
> Սկսենք մերոնցից մեկի պատմածից։ ՀՀ քաղաքացին ընտանյոք հանդերձ պիտի հատի Վրաստանի սահմանը։ Հերթ է։ Իսկ մերոնք, ինչպես գիտենք, հերթեր եւ երկար-բարակ ձեւականություններ չեն սիրում։ Եվ մեր ծանոթը փորձում է դրանք շրջանցել` հայերեն բարձրաձայն ասելով, թե պատրաստ է մի երկու կոպեկ կաշառք տալ։ Չի հաջողվում, որովհետեւ հայ ճամփորդներից մեկը նրան զգուշացնում է։ Պարզվում է, որ եթե այդ երկրի սահմանապահին չնչին թվացող կաշառք տար, ստիպված կլիներ հազար վեց հարյուր դոլար տուգանք մուծել պետությանը, իսկ սահմանապահը կպարգեւատրվեր կաշառատուին բացահայտելու համար։ Այս միջադեպը ոչ թե զայրացրել, այլ զարմացրել եւ նույնիսկ հիացրել էր ՀՀ քաղաքացուն։ Իսկ սահմանը հատելուց հետո նա համոզվել էր, որ գոնե կենցաղային մակարդակով կաշառակերությունն իսկապես վերացված է։
> 
> Հայ զբոսաշրջիկին ապշեցրել էր նաեւ այն, որ վրաց երիտասարդությունը հուսալքված չէ եւ իր երկրում հեռանկար է տեսնում, անելիք ունի, դժվարություններից էլ առանձնապես չի վախենում, որովհետեւ անարդարությունների ու ստորացումների չի ենթարկվում։ Մի հետաքրքիր դիտարկում եւս արեց մեր բարեկամը, ինչն արդեն ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից թվաց։ Այսօրվա Վրաստանում «գող» լինելը բոլորովին հարգի չէ, ավելին` հանցաշխարհը կորցրել է իր բազում «իրավունքները»։ Երկրի երիտասարդ կառավարիչներին հաջողվել է հասարակությանը ցույց տալ արեւմտյան արժեքային համակարգի առավելությունները։ Ահա այսպես, ուրեմն խորհրդային տարիներին ամենակոռումպացված երկրում մի քանի տարում հնարավոր է եղել ռեալ բարեփոխումներ անել, ինչպես նաեւ փոխել մի ժողովրդի հոգեբանություն, որի ազգային կամ առասպելական հերոսների շարքում ավազակները բավական շատ են։ Այսքանն ասում ենք մեր այն հայրենակիցների համար, ովքեր հուսալքված են եւ պայքարողներին էլ «իմաստուն» դասեր են տալիս` պնդելով, թե մեկ է, ինչ էլ անեք, ոչինչ չի փոխվելու։ Վրաստանի օրինակն ապացուցում է, որ նրանց պնդումը, մեղմ ասած, սխալ է։
> ...


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա «զատո ու նիխ վինո խառոշեյե»–ին, ասեմ.
Եթե վրացիք անխելք լինեին լավ գինի չէին կարող պատրաստել ու հետն էլ արտահանել Եվրոպա, որտեղ ցանկացած սուպերմարկետից հանգիստ կարելի է այն գնել, իսկ հայկական գինի կամ կոնյակ գնելու համար երբեմն 100-ավոր կմ–եր պետք է անցնել։

----------

Jarre (19.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Վրաստանում ձերբակալվել են ֆինանսների նախարարության ավելի քան 20 աշխատակիցներ*
10:04 • 27.04.11

Վրաստանի Սահմանադրական անվտանգության դեպարտամենտի և Ֆինանսների նախարարության հետաքնչական վարչության բաժնի աշխատակիցները համատեղ գործողությունների արդյունքում ձերբակալել են Ֆինանսների նախարարության 23 պաշտոնյաների, որոնց կասկածում են խարդախության և փաստաթղթերի կեղծման ճանապարհով 1,5 մլն լարի (մոտ 950 հզ. դոլար) յուրացնելու մեջ, հաղորդում է RBK-ն։

Հարուցվել է քրեական գործ։

Օրենսդրության համաձայն՝ անօրինական գործարքի յուրաքանչյուր մասնակցի սպառնում է 4-7 տարվա ազատազրկում։

Մինչ այդ՝ ապրիլի 1-ին, Թբբիլիսիում դատարանը մեղավոր էր ճանաչել իսրայելցի երկու գործարարների, որոնք փորձել էին առանձնապես խոշոր չափերով կաշառել պետական պաշտոնյայի։

Ըստ Վրաստանի նախագահ Միխեիլ Սաակաշվիլիի՝ Transparency International-ի վարկանիշով իր երկիրը ամենահաջողակն է կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարում։

Tert.am

----------

Lion (28.04.2011), Աթեիստ (27.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Ազգային անհանդուրժողականության համար պաշտոնից ազատել են Ռուսթավելու անվան թատրոնի գեղարվեստական ղեկավար Ռոբերտ Ստուրուային:

Հարցազրույցներից մեկում, Սահակաշվիլու մասին ասել էր «Հայ ա, ի՞նչ ուզես իրանից»

----------


## Artgeo

Նոր լուրջ զարգացումներ են սկսվում Վրաստանում: Քաղաքական հրապարակ է դուրս եկել Ռուսաստանում հարստացած, միլիարդեր Բիձինա Իվանիշվիլին և «ամեն ինչ անելու է, Սահակաշվիլու իշխանությունը վերացնելու համար»...

Մի քանի տարի առաջ Բադրի Պատարկացիշվիլին էլ էր նույն խոսքերով եկել: Էս մեկը ոնց որ ավելի խելացի ու զուսպ ա + 4 անգամ ավելի շատ փող ունի, 4 մլրդ ոնց որ: Ժողովուրդն էլ ծայրահեղ դրական ա տրամադրված: 

Հստակ վերաբերմունք դեռ չունեմ:

----------


## Lion

Ստացվում է - ժողովուրդը Սահակաշվիլուն չի սիրում?

----------

Varzor (07.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ստացվում է - ժողովուրդը Սահակաշվիլուն չի սիրում?


Ժողովրդավարական երկրներում «ժողովուրդը» լայն հասկացություն ա, խայտաբղետ ու ոչ միատարր: Վրաստանը Հայաստանի պես սև ու սպիտակի չի բաժանաված: Իվանիշվիլին վերջին 20 տարին միայն բարեգործությամբ է եղել զբաղված, ընդ որում նենց, որ երբեք չի երևացել էկրաններին, երբեք հարցազրույց չի տվել: Իվանիշվիլու մասին շատ բան հայտնի չէ: Դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է: 

Սահակաշվիլուն սիրել կամ չսիրելը չի խանգարում Իվանիշվիլուն սիրել կամ չսիրելուն: 

Եթե իմ կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր, ապա Սահակաշվիլին սխալներ շատ ա թույլ տվել: Բայց վերջին 8 տարվա ընթացքում էս մարդը կարողացավ անել էն, ինչ ոչ մի նախագահ մինչ այդ չի կարողացել: Ամենակարևոր երկու հանգամանքն իմ համար՝ մարդկանց մտածելակերպի փոփոխությունը և քաղաքների արտաքին տեսքի փոփոխությունը նենց, որ Եվրոպական երկրների քաղաքներից ոչինչով չեն տարբերվում: 

Եթե գնահատելու լինեմ Սահակաշվիլու կառավարության տարիները, ապա միանշանակ դրական, բայց Սահակաշվիլու ժամկետը 2013-ին լրանում է և այլ նախագահ պիտի ընտրվի: Տեսնենք ինչպես կզարգանան իրադարձությունները:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե իմ կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր, ապա Սահակաշվիլին սխալներ շատ ա թույլ տվել: Բայց վերջին 8 տարվա ընթացքում էս *մարդը կարողացավ անել էն, ինչ ոչ մի նախագահ մինչ այդ չի կարողացել*: Ամենակարևոր երկու հանգամանքն իմ համար՝ մարդկանց մտածելակերպի փոփոխությունը և քաղաքների արտաքին տեսքի փոփոխությունը նենց, որ Եվրոպական երկրների քաղաքներից ոչինչով չեն տարբերվում:


Հա բա էլ որ նախագահն էր միանգամից 3 տարածք կորցրել, երկիրը Ռուսական զորքի բերան գցել, բանակի մաման լացացրել?  :LOL: 
Կարտոլի ու երշիկի գների վրա, մեկ էլ գայիշնիկի աշխատավարձ բարձրացնելով պետություն չես կառուցի: Էնքան ողբալի վիճակում են, որ նույնիսկ հարկերից ազատելու գնով են ուզում ներդրումներ ներգրավել:
Կառոբկեն սիրուն ա, վրացիների մոտ միշտ էլ տենց աեղել, բայց ներսից փուչ ա ու փտած:

----------


## Tig

*Ներքեւից վերեւ սկսված գործընթաց*


Արմեն Գրիգորյան 
“Ժողովրդավարություն հանուն զարգացման” ՀԿ նախագահ

ՀՀ կառավարության` Թռչկան ջրվեժին հատուկ պահպանվող տարածքի կարգավիճակ տրամադրելու որոշումը կարդացի Թբիլիսիում գտնվելու ժամանակ, եւ այն հետաքրքիր էր այն առումով, որ օգնեց ամբողջացնել իմ եզրահանգումները երկու երկրների ժողովրդավարացման հեռանկարների վերաբերյալ:

Վրաստանի ժողովրդավարացումը հիմնականում կապված է մեկ անձի` նախագահ Միխեյիլ Սահակաշվիլիի հետ, որը կայուն լինելու տեսանկյունից թույլ է: Նախ, Սահակաշվիլին կառավարության ստորին շրջանակներում վերացրել է կոռուպցիան: Հենց այդ նպատակով էլ բարձրացրել է համակարգի աշխատողների աշխատավարձերը, սակայն աշխատավարձի ապահովման հիմնական աղբյուրը ոչ թե Վրաստանի տնտեսությունն է, այլ արեւմտյան կառավարությունները, որոնք մի օր էլ կարող են դադարեցնել այդ օգնությունը ու կաթվածահար անել մի շարք ինստիտուտներ: Մյուս խնդիրն այն է, որ կոռուպցիան բարձրացել է վերեւ, եւ դրանով հիմնականում զբաղվում են կառավարության վերին շերտերում, այսինքն` խոշոր շինարարական մրցույթները շահում են կառավարությանը մոտ կանգնած մարդիկ, նրանց ձեռքերում են կենտրոնանում տնտեսության հիմնական ռեսուրսները: 

Վրաստանում եւս իշխանության հետ չլինելու դեպքում հայտնվում են “կոտրած տաշտակի” առաջ: Հոկտեմբերի սկզբին վրացի խոշոր բարերար եւ միլիոնատեր Բիձինա Իվանիշվիլին հայտարարեց, որ պատրաստվում է մասնակցել 2012թ. խորհրդարանի ընտրություններին եւ օրենսդրիր մարմնում մեծամասնություն կազմելու նպատակ ունի:
Դրան հետեւեց կառավարության որոշումը`զրկել նրան Վրաստանի քաղաքացիությունից: Ի դեպ, ժամանակին Իվանիշվիլին միջոցներ էր հատկացնում էր պետծառայողների աշխատավարձը վճարելու համար, ինչպես նաեւ միլիոնավոր դոլարների ներդրումներ կատարում Վրաստանի տնտեսությունում: 

Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարացման ուղին մի փոքր այլ ճանապարհով է ընթացել: Հայաստանում չգտնվեց Սահակաշվիլիի նման անհատ: Իշխանությունը լայնածավալ բարեփոխումներ 20 տարիների ընթացքում չի կատարել: Կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի գործում լուրջ քայլեր եւս իշխանությունը չի ձեռնարկել: Բարեփոխումների գործընթացները հիմնականում կատարվել են պաշտոնյաների փոփոխություններով կամ հայտարարությունների մակարդակով:  

Երեւի թե հենց սրանով էր պայմանավորված, որ Հայաստանում բարեփոխումների նախաձեռնությունը իր ձեռքը վերցրեց քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը: Դեռեւս անցյալ տարվա հունվարին Երեւանում հասարակության լայն շերտերի ուշադրության կենտրոնում հայտնվեց «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի ամառային դահլիճը: 
Հասարակությունը մեծամասնությունը հանդես եկավ ի պաշտպանություն դահլիճի: Այդ քննարկումները եւ գործողությունները տվեցին իրենց արդյունքները, եւ քանդման գործընթացը դադարեց: Դրան հետեւեցին եւս մի քանի քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություններ, որոնք ունեցան հաջողություններ: 

Վերջին հաջողված նախաձեռնությունը բնապահպանների կողմից Թռչկան ջրվեժի բնական իրավիճակը չխախտելու համար մղված պայքարն էր, որի արդյունքում կառավարությունը հստակ երաշխիքներ տրամադրեց առ այն, որ հետագայում այդ տարածքին ոչ մի վտանգ չի սպառնա եւ ջրվեժի ջրային ռեսուրսները չեն օգտագործվի այլ նպատակներով: 

Ռոբերտ Փութնամը իր «Ստիպելով ժողովրդավարությանը գործել» գրքում եզրահանգում է, որ քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը հանդիսանում է գլխավոր գործոնը ժողովրդավարության կայունության ու պատշաճ ձեւով գործելու համար: Եվ հենց այդ գործոնը հաշվի առնելով, կարելի է փաստել, որ Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարացումը առավել կայուն է: Եթե Վրաստանում վերեւից ներքեւ սկսված գործընթացը կայունության խնդիր ունի, ապա Հայաստանում ներքեւից վերեւ սկսված գործընթացի կայունության երաշխավորն է հանդիսանում քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը: 

Աղբյուր՝ mediamax.am

----------


## Artgeo

> Հա բա էլ որ նախագահն էր միանգամից 3 տարածք կորցրել, երկիրը Ռուսական զորքի բերան գցել, բանակի մաման լացացրել? 
> Կարտոլի ու երշիկի գների վրա, մեկ էլ գայիշնիկի աշխատավարձ բարձրացնելով պետություն չես կառուցի: Էնքան ողբալի վիճակում են, որ նույնիսկ հարկերից ազատելու գնով են ուզում ներդրումներ ներգրավել:
> Կառոբկեն սիրուն ա, վրացիների մոտ միշտ էլ տենց աեղել, բայց ներսից փուչ ա ու փտած:


Տարածքները 1990 թվականից էին կորցրած... Ի դեպ, «կորցրածը» մի քիչ կասկածելի պիտակավորում է, հաշվի առնելով վերջերս ընդունված որոշումը միջազգային դիտորդների տեղակայման Վրաստանի ու Ռուսաստանի սահմանին՝ Աբխազիայում և Հարավային Օսեթիայում: 

«Կարտոլն ու երշիկն» էլ սովորական գին ունի, ի դեպ, ավելի էժան քան Հայաստանում, էլ չեմ ասում մնացած ամեն ինչի գինը:

----------

Հայաստան-Վրաստան (12.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Տարածքները 1990 թվականից էին կորցրած... Ի դեպ, «կորցրածը» մի քիչ կասկածելի պիտակավորում է, հաշվի առնելով վերջերս ընդունված որոշումը միջազգային դիտորդների տեղակայման Վրաստանի ու Ռուսաստանի սահմանին՝ Աբխազիայում և Հարավային Օսեթիայում: 
> 
> «Կարտոլն ու երշիկն» էլ սովորական գին ունի, ի դեպ, ավելի էժան քան Հայաստանում, էլ չեմ ասում մնացած ամեն ինչի գինը:


Դե, ինչ ասեմ: Թե որքանով է Սահակաշվիլին լավը կարելի է հարցնել Ախալքալակցիներից ու Ախլցխացիներից նույնպես  :Wink: 
Ապեր, եթե մի նախագահ իր ախմախ քաղաքականության հետևանքով ամբող երկիրը քաշում ա Ռուսական կատոկի տակ, էդ նշանակում ա, որ ինքը լավն ա???
Է ինչ պիտի անեն միջազգային դիտորդները փաստացի Թբիլիսիից անկախ Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի հետ?
Ու ով է ընդունել այդ որոշումը? Ում են պետք դիտորդները? Ախպեր ջան մի քանի օրվա մեջ վրաստանի "փառապանծ" բանաի մաման լացացրին: Սահակաշվիլին էլ վախկոտ թուլի պես փախնում էր ու գալստուկ ուտում: Ասում են նոր վրացական ազգային կերակրատեսակ կա "գալստուկապուրի"  :LOL:  Մեկ էլ հատուկ նախագահներ համար պամպերսներ են արտադրվում: Տենց ցռան նախագահին սիրում են? Բա ինքը չեր լոճո լոճո դուրս տալիս?

Ոնց եղել ա Սաբակաշվիլի, տենց էլ մնում ա: Բա որ էդքան լավն ա, ինչի մի անգամ հրաժարական տվեց, հետո նորից կապիկավարի վերընտրվեց? Ինչի էին Թիֆլիսի փողոցներում մարդկանց ջարդում?
Բան չունեմ ասելու, Վրաստանում առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների և ոչ միայն դրանց արժեքները ցածր են: Բայց որքան են վրացական աշխատավարձները? Էդ ինչքան աշխատատեղեր ունեն? Անձամբ ես մի քանի ծանոթներ ունեմ, որ վրաստանից գնացին հենց աշխատանք չունենալու պատճառով:
Ապրանքներն ինչքան էլ էժան լինեն, եթե գնողունակ բնակչութուն չունես, ումա պետք:

Չամ ասում, թե Վրաստանում լավ բան չկա: Իհարկէ կան բաներ, որ ՀՀ-ից շատ անգամ լավ են: Բայց ընդհանուր պետական առումով Վրաստանի վիճակը հետույքային է: մենակ այն, որ մեր 3-րդ կորպուսը մի քանի ժամում հանգիստ կմտնի Թիֆլիս արդեն իսկ հերիք ա: ՀՀ-ն ունենա Վրաստանի աշխարհագրական դիրքը հիմա գիտես ինչեր էին արել?

----------

Hayazn (08.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե, ինչ ասեմ: Թե որքանով է Սահակաշվիլին լավը կարելի է հարցնել Ախալքալակցիներից ու Ախլցխացիներից նույնպես


Հարցրու, ո՞վ ա քեզ խանգարում: Մի քանի դաշնակցական-կրեմլականից բացի, մնացածները բավականին գոհ են:



> Ապեր, եթե մի նախագահ իր ախմախ քաղաքականության հետևանքով ամբող երկիրը քաշում ա Ռուսական կատոկի տակ, էդ նշանակում ա, որ ինքը լավն ա???


Չէ, լավը երկիրը Ռուսաստանի օբլաստ դարձնող նախագահն ա լավը: 



> Ախպեր ջան մի քանի օրվա մեջ վրաստանի "փառապանծ" բանաի մաման լացացրին:


200 մլն Ռուսաստանը 4 մլն անոց Վրաստանի բանակի «մաման լացացրեց», շատ չէ, 5 օրում... Բայց դե նպատակներին չհասավ, բայց դե հո լացացրեց... Օդնակո... Փառք ու պատիվ ռուսական զորքին ու սապոգին  :LOL: 




> Ինչի էին Թիֆլիսի փողոցներում մարդկանց ջարդում?


Ո՞ւր էիր, երբ Երևանի կենտրոնում մարդկանց էին սպասում: Թե՞ դա քեզ էնքան էլ չի անհանգստացնում: Վրաստանումիտինգներ շատ են ցրվել, մարդ մահացել ա ՄԻԱՅՆ 1991 թվին, երբ ռուսներն էին ցրում: Մնացածն արդեն քո խղճի վրա լինի: 




> Վրաստանի աշխարհագրական դիրքը հիմա գիտես ինչեր էին արել?


Ցեղասպանվել ու իրար միս կերե՞լ, գռփել ու թալանե՞լ: 
Ռուսաստանին նվիրելը ավելի լավ ա ստացվում  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> 200 մլն Ռուսաստանը 4 մլն անոց Վրաստանի բանակի «մաման լացացրեց», շատ չէ, 5 օրում... Բայց դե նպատակներին չհասավ, բայց դե հո լացացրեց... Օդնակո... Փառք ու պատիվ ռուսական զորքին ու սապոգին


200 չէ, 143, բայց խնդիրը դա չէ - այդ որ նպատակներին Ռուսաստանը չհասավ... որ?

----------


## Artgeo

> 200 չէ, 143, բայց խնդիրը դա չէ - այդ որ նպատակներին Ռուսաստանը չհասավ... որ?


Իսկ ի՞նչ նպատակների հասավ:

----------


## Varzor

> Հարցրու, ո՞վ ա քեզ խանգարում: Մի քանի դաշնակցական-կրեմլականից բացի, մնացածները բավականին գոհ են:


Քուանշ, ոչ  մեկն էլ չի խանգարում,լավ էլ հարցրել եմ: Իմ ճանաչած մարդկանցից ոչ մեկին էլ դուրեկան չի:



> Չէ, լավը երկիրը Ռուսաստանի օբլաստ դարձնող նախագահն ա լավը:


Լավ է լինել օբլաստ (չնայած դա սուտ է), քան թե թքաման` երբ ուզում թքում են Վրաստանի վրա: Բացի թքելուց էլ ուրիշ բաներ են անում:



> 200 մլն Ռուսաստանը 4 մլն անոց Վրաստանի բանակի «մաման լացացրեց», շատ չէ, 5 օրում... Բայց դե նպատակներին չհասավ, բայց դե հո լացացրեց... Օդնակո... Փառք ու պատիվ ռուսական զորքին ու սապոգին


Նախ ՌԴ բնակչությունը 200մլն չի, երկրորդն էլ նույն Ռուսաստանը տարիներով մի քանի հարյուր հազար չեչենների հետ բավականին երկար քյալա տվեց: Չեմ ասում չկրեց, բայց հո էդ ձեր մի քանի միլիոնանոց Վրաստանը մի քանի հազար չեչենի չափ էլ չկա: Կեցցէ ռուսական սապոգը և վրացական մշտական փուչիկ լոպազությունը:



> Ո՞ւր էիր, երբ Երևանի կենտրոնում մարդկանց էին սպասում: Թե՞ դա քեզ էնքան էլ չի անհանգստացնում: Վրաստանումիտինգներ շատ են ցրվել, մարդ մահացել ա ՄԻԱՅՆ 1991 թվին, երբ ռուսներն էին ցրում: Մնացածն արդեն քո խղճի վրա լինի:


Երևանում աեմն օր ավելի շատ մարդ ավտովթարներից ա մեռնում:
ԲԱցարձակ սուտ է` մենակ 91-ին չեն մահացել: Վերջին դեպքերի ժամանակ էլ են զոհեր եղել: Հա, մեկ էլ մի հատ սովետական արձան էին ուզում հանել, պայթեցրին մարդ մեռավ: Էդ էլ ա խելքի բան:
Իմ խղճին բան չկա: Բան չունեմ ասելու 90-ականների վրաստանի հետ համեմատած` ահագին հանգստացել ա կյանքը:



> Ցեղասպանվել ու իրար միս կերե՞լ, գռփել ու թալանե՞լ: 
> Ռուսաստանին նվիրելը ավելի լավ ա ստացվում


Չէ, ուղղակի Վրաստան չէր լինի  :LOL: 

Մի հատ հարց, դու վրաստան որտեղ ես ապրում?

----------


## Artgeo

> Քուանշ, ոչ  մեկն էլ չի խանգարում,լավ էլ հարցրել եմ: Իմ ճանաչած մարդկանցից ոչ մեկին էլ դուրեկան չի:


Հաշվի առնելով իմ գրածը, բացարձակապես կասկած չունեի ընկերներիդ կոնտինգենտի մասին:




> Կեցցէ ռուսական սապոգը


Կարմիր բանակը, ռուսական ցար Պուծինը... Ուռա տովարիսչի...



> Երևանում աեմն օր ավելի շատ մարդ ավտովթարներից ա մեռնում:


Ճիշտ ա, թքած էն 10 հոգու վրա, մանավանդ որ «Լոխ դուք եք, մնացածը լոխ են»




> ԲԱցարձակ սուտ է` մենակ 91-ին չեն մահացել: Վերջին դեպքերի ժամանակ էլ են զոհեր եղել: Հա, մեկ էլ մի հատ սովետական արձան էին ուզում հանել, պայթեցրին մարդ մեռավ:


Երեք հոգի էլ երկրաշարժի ժամանակ մահացավ 2001 ն էր ոնց որ... Մի հոգու էլ երեկ են փողոցում սպանել, կռվի ժամանակ: Բայց դե, դա ինչ կապ ունի միտինգ ցրելու հետ, մենակ դու և ռուսական հիվանդագին ԶԼՄ ները կիմանան, որոնցից նորություններն ես իմանում: 
 Էդ էլ ա խելքի բան:



> Իմ խղճին բան չկա: Բան չունեմ ասելու 90-ականների վրաստանի հետ համեմատած` ահագին հանգստացել ա կյանքը:


2000-ականների Հայաստանի խոսա մի քիչ...


Ամեն անգամ ինքս ինձ խոսք եմ տալիս ու ամեն անգամ խոստումս խախտում եմ... Որոշել եմ ստորագրության մեջ գրեմ, որ չմոռանամ: 

Այս պահից սկսած ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ Լիոնի որևէ գրառմանը չեմ պատասխանելու: Անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ եմ համարում: Մնացածը թող կարդացողը դատի:

----------

dvgray (08.11.2011)

----------


## dvgray

> Այս պահից սկսած ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ Լիոնի որևէ գրառմանը չեմ պատասխանելու: Անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ եմ համարում: Մնացածը թող կարդացողը դատի:


ես ճիշտն ասած բավականի ժամանակ է, չեմ հետևել վրացական նորություններին, ու կուզենաի իմանալ, ինչ սցենարներ կարող են լինել Սահակաշվիլուց հետո: կարծում եմ դեռ մեծ է վտանգը, որ Սահակաշվիլուց հետո կարող է ռուսական իմպերիալիստական մեքենանա նոր ռեվանշի ձգտի Վրաստանում:

----------


## Varzor

> Հաշվի առնելով իմ գրածը, բացարձակապես կասկած չունեի ընկերներիդ կոնտինգենտի մասին:


Սխալվում ես: Իմ իմացած մարդկանց մեջ կան և դաշնակցական, և ռուսամետ և ոչ դաշնակցական ու ոչ ռուսամետ: Խնդիրը ուրշ բանի մեջ է: Խնդիրը նրանումն է որ արդեն քանի տարի է, որ Վրաստանում Ջավախքի զարգացմանը խանգարող միտումնավոր գորողություններ են կատարվում: Ու դա կապված չի հենց մենակ Սաբակաշվիլիի անձի հետ: Դա սկսվել է նրանից էլ առաջ, հիմա էլ շարունակվում է:



> Կարմիր բանակը, ռուսական ցար Պուծինը... Ուռա տովարիսչի...


Դե ինչ ասեմ, մարդ պիտի `դքան տրամաբանություն ունենա ու հասկանա, որ ուժեղի մոտ միշտ էլ թույլն է մեղավոր: Բայց եթե թույլը սկսում է իրան վրացավարի լոպազ ու փուչիկ պահել, այ դա հասկանալի է: Մոսկայի ու փղի պատմությունն է:



> Ճիշտ ա, թքած էն 10 հոգու վրա, մանավանդ որ «Լոխ դուք եք, մնացածը լոխ են»


Անիմտ բաներ մի ասա: Եթե չես հասկացել` բացատրեմ: Ռեժիմը մենակ միտնիգների ժամանկ չի, որ սպանում ա: Էդ ավտովթարներից մանածացների մեծ մասն էլ հենց ՀՀ կոռումպացված իշխանությունների զոհն են: Մենակ մահակով կամ զենքով չի որ սպանում են: Սպանում են նաև անտաղանդ ու գարշելի քաղաքականությամբ, փտած օրինապահ ու դատական համակարգով և այլն: Ասել է թե մարտի 1-ի զոհերը չնչին մասն են այն զոհերի, որ ՀՀ-ն տալիս է ներկայիս վարչակագի պատճառով:
Ու արի հարգենք զոհվածներին ու նման վիրավորական (շատ մեղմ եմ ասում, թե չէ հաստատ կնեղանաս) արտահայտություններ թու



> Երեք հոգի էլ երկրաշարժի ժամանակ մահացավ 2001 ն էր ոնց որ... Մի հոգու էլ երեկ են փողոցում սպանել, կռվի ժամանակ: Բայց դե, դա ինչ կապ ունի միտինգ ցրելու հետ, մենակ դու և ռուսական հիվանդագին ԶԼՄ ները կիմանան, որոնցից նորություններն ես իմանում: 
>  Էդ էլ ա խելքի բան:


Հեքիաթներ պատմել պետք չի, ռուսական ԶԼՄ-ներից բացի աշխարհում շատ և շատ այլ ԶԼՄ-ներ կան: Բացի դրանից Վրաստանը այդքան էլ հեռու չի, ոնց էլ չլինի լուրեր հասնում են: Ու պետք չի փչել, թե Սահակաշվիլու կողմից ընդիմության բազմակի ուժային ցրումների ժամանակ զոհեր չեն եղել:



> 2000-ականների Հայաստանի խոսա մի քիչ...


Պիտի խոսալու բան լին, որ խոսանք: Քեզ կոնկրետ ինչն ա հետաքրքրում?



> Ամեն անգամ ինքս ինձ խոսք եմ տալիս ու ամեն անգամ խոստումս խախտում եմ... Որոշել եմ ստորագրության մեջ գրեմ, որ չմոռանամ:
> Այս պահից սկսած ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ Լիոնի որևէ գրառմանը չեմ պատասխանելու: Անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ եմ համարում: Մնացածը թող կարդացողը դատի:


Ստեղ մի հատ լավ խոսք են ասում, բայց դե չեմ ուզում, կարող է կոպտություն համարես: Անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստը սազն առած Վրաստանի պես հայադավաճան երկրի գովքը երգելն է:


Ու հա, հենց տենց` Լոխ մունք ենք, մնացածը` լոխ են: Տենց եղալա, եղումա և պիտի եղի  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. տենց էլ չասիր, թե Վրաստան որտեղ ես մնում: Երևի գաղտնիք ունես  :Wink:

----------

Lion (08.11.2011), Գեա (08.11.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ստացվում է - ժողովուրդը Սահակաշվիլուն չի սիրում?


Ես անկեղծորեն կզարմանաի եթե սթափ մտածող ժողովուրդը սիրեր Սահակաշվիլուն :

----------

Varzor (08.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Նայի էլի ինչ անմեղ գրառում եմ արել http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2302765 ու էրկուսով ինչ ֆոկուսներ արեցին... Խելագարվել կարելի ա... Ընդհանրապես դիրքորոշում չեմ արտահայտել: 



> ես ճիշտն ասած բավականի ժամանակ է, չեմ հետևել վրացական նորություններին, ու կուզենաի իմանալ, ինչ սցենարներ կարող են լինել Սահակաշվիլուց հետո: կարծում եմ դեռ մեծ է վտանգը, որ Սահակաշվիլուց հետո կարող է ռուսական իմպերիալիստական մեքենանա նոր ռեվանշի ձգտի Վրաստանում:


Իվանիշվիլու ասպարեզ գալուց ի վեր իշխանական ԶԼՄ-ները էդ ուղղությամբ են փորձում տանել, որ Իվանիշվիլին Կրեմլի վերջին հույսն ա Վրաստանում: Իվանիշվիլին հակառակ ուղղությամբ  ա տանում՝ պնդելով, որ վերջին 9 տարին Ռուսաստան չի եղել ու կապեր չունի: Հասարակության կողմից որպես մարդ շատ մեծ հարգանք ա վայելում, իր 20 տարիների ընթացքում արված բազմաթիվ ու մեծածավալ բարեգործությունների համար: Բայց որպես քաղաքական գործիչ... Եսիմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Նայի էլի ինչ անմեղ գրառում եմ արել http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2302765 ու էրկուսով ինչ ֆոկուսներ արեցին... Խելագարվել կարելի ա... Ընդհանրապես դիրքորոշում չեմ արտահայտել:


Ֆոկուսնիկ?? Դու լրիվ կռուտիտի հանրագիտարանն ես կարդացել? թե մենակ "սկսնակի էջերը"?
Մեջբերում քո իսկ "անմեղ" գրառումից:



> Էս մեկը ոնց որ ավելի խելացի ու զուսպ ա + 4 անգամ ավելի շատ փող ունի, 4 մլրդ ոնց որ: *Ժողովուրդն էլ ծայրահեղ դրական ա տրամադրված*:


Եթե ժողովուրդը *ծայրահեղ դրական է տրամադրված* Սաբակաշվիլու հիմնական դիմադիրի հանդեպ, նշանակում է որ չի սիրում Սաբակաշվիլուն: Լիոնի հարցն էլ, իմ գրառումն էլ քո գրածի տրամաբանական հետևանքներն են:
Դու քո բերնով ձեռքով գրում ես, որ չեն սիրում: Եթե Բիձինա Իվանիշվիլիի հանդեպ ծայրահեղ դրական են, ուրեմն օպոնենտի հանդեպ պիտի լինեն ծայրահեղ բացասական կամ առնվազն` բացասական: Իսկ մեկի հանդեպ բացասական տրամադրվելը, որքան հիշում եմ չսիրելն է: Եթե իհարկե վրաստանում այդ հասկացողությունները սովորականից չեն տարբերվում:

----------


## Lion

> Նայի էլի ինչ անմեղ գրառում եմ արել http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2302765 ու էրկուսով ինչ ֆոկուսներ արեցին... Խելագարվել կարելի ա... Ընդհանրապես դիրքորոշում չեմ արտահայտել:


Ինչ ֆոկուս, *էս* էր ֆոկուսը? :Shok:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. վերջին օրվա որոշ գրառումներ ջնջվել են, որոշները՝ խմբագրվել: Փորձեք մի փոքր հանդուրժող ու ոչ թշնամաբար վերաբերվել իրար: Ակումբում ամենակարևորը տիրող դրական մթնոլորտը պահպանելն է, իսկ քննարկումներն ու բանավեճերը պիտի տեղավորվեն ֆորումի ընդհանուր սկզբունքների մեջ: Հարգե՛ք դիմացինի անձն ու տեսակետները:*

----------

Lion (09.11.2011), Varzor (09.11.2011)

----------


## dvgray

> Նայի էլի ինչ անմեղ գրառում եմ արել http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2302765 ու էրկուսով ինչ ֆոկուսներ արեցին... Խելագարվել կարելի ա... Ընդհանրապես դիրքորոշում չեմ արտահայտել: 
> 
> 
> Իվանիշվիլու ասպարեզ գալուց ի վեր իշխանական ԶԼՄ-ները էդ ուղղությամբ են փորձում տանել, որ Իվանիշվիլին Կրեմլի վերջին հույսն ա Վրաստանում: Իվանիշվիլին հակառակ ուղղությամբ  ա տանում՝ պնդելով, որ վերջին 9 տարին Ռուսաստան չի եղել ու կապեր չունի: Հասարակության կողմից որպես մարդ շատ մեծ հարգանք ա վայելում, իր 20 տարիների ընթացքում արված բազմաթիվ ու մեծածավալ բարեգործությունների համար: Բայց որպես քաղաքական գործիչ... Եսիմ:


իսկ Սահակաշվիլու թիմը ունի՞ Սահակաշվիլուն նախագահի թեկնածու, ով վայելում է ժողովրդի համակրանքը

----------


## Մովսես

Սահակաշվիլին պետք է դուրս գա, նա դառել է արեվմուտքի շունը ու իր հակառուսական քաղաքականությունը շատ վատ հետեվանքներ է ունեցել տարածաշրջանի համար: Մեր համար ամենակարեվոր խնդիրը վրաստան ռուսաստան տնտեսական հարաբերությունների վերսկսման է, այդ փակ սահմանը սահմանափակում է մեր տնտեսությունը ու հնարավորությունները, շատ լավ կլիներ եթե վրաստանը մեր նման ռուսաստանի դաշնակից լիներ:

----------


## Artgeo

> իսկ Սահակաշվիլու թիմը ունի՞ Սահակաշվիլուն նախագահի թեկնածու, ով վայելում է ժողովրդի համակրանքը


Էդ պահը ավելի բարդ ա... Փաստացի ԶԼՄ ների կողմից մի քանի թեկնածու ա քննարկվում: Պառլամենտի նախագահը, որը չափից դուրս թույլ ա: Վարչապետը, որը դժվար ընտրվի: Թբիլիսիի քաղաքապետը, որն իմ կարծիքով բավականին մեծ շանսեր ունի: 

Ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ էական չի, ով կլինի նախագահ: Կարևորը ուր կգնա Սահակաշվիլին: Սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների արդյունքում նախագահը բավականին քիչ հնարավորություններ ունի: Վարչապետ չի դառնա, Պուծին չի: Դժվար տուն գնա, տենց հեշտ տուն գնացողներից չի: Ամենահավանական տարբերակը իմ կարծիքով պառլամենտի խոսնակի պաշտոնն ա, Քութաիսում կառուցած նոր պառլամենտի շենքում:

Ի դեպ, Իվանիշվիլուն և նրա կնոջը զրկել են քաղաքացիությունից, հիմնավորելով, որ նրանք երկրորդ՝ Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացիություն ունեն: Իվանիշվիլին դատի ա տվել:

----------


## Varzor

> Սահակաշվիլին պետք է դուրս գա, նա դառել է արեվմուտքի շունը ու իր հակառուսական քաղաքականությունը շատ վատ հետեվանքներ է ունեցել տարածաշրջանի համար: Մեր համար ամենակարեվոր խնդիրը վրաստան ռուսաստան տնտեսական հարաբերությունների վերսկսման է, այդ փակ սահմանը սահմանափակում է մեր տնտեսությունը ու հնարավորությունները, շատ լավ կլիներ եթե վրաստանը մեր նման ռուսաստանի դաշնակից լիներ:


Դե միշտ էլ ծայրահեղությունները վնաս են տալիս: ՀՀ-ն բացահայտ ռուսամետ տերություն է, բայց ԱՄՆ-ի հետ դաշնակցական (նաև կուսակցության առումով  :LOL:  ) հարաբերություններ նույնպես ունիԱՄՆ-ում ՀՀ-ին պաշտոնապես անվանում են *դաշնակից*: Նույնիսկ վերջին հայտարարությունը կոնգրեսի, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ուզում են քննարկամն դնել Թուրքիային զենք վաճառելը ընդհատելը, քանի որ "Ուրքիան բացահայտ բացասական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում ԱՄՆ դաշնակիցներ Իսրայելի և *Հայաստանի* հանդեպ": Իսկ վրացական հակառուսական կոշտ քաղաքականությունը Վրաստանին նոկաուտի հասցրեց նույնիսկ տնտեսական ու մշակութային ոլորտներում: Դրա վերջին վառ ապացույցն էր այն, որ ՌԴ-ն մերժել է վրաստական գինեգործների մուտքը իր տարածք: Վերին Լարսի անցակետն էլ մենակ հայերի "խաթեր" են բացում:

----------

Hayazn (11.11.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Դե միշտ էլ ծայրահեղությունները վնաս են տալիս: ՀՀ-ն բացահայտ ռուսամետ տերություն է, բայց ԱՄՆ-ի հետ դաշնակցական (նաև կուսակցության առումով  ) հարաբերություններ նույնպես ունիԱՄՆ-ում ՀՀ-ին պաշտոնապես անվանում են *դաշնակից*: Նույնիսկ վերջին հայտարարությունը կոնգրեսի, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ուզում են քննարկամն դնել Թուրքիային զենք վաճառելը ընդհատելը, քանի որ "Ուրքիան բացահայտ բացասական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում ԱՄՆ դաշնակիցներ Իսրայելի և *Հայաստանի* հանդեպ": Իսկ վրացական հակառուսական կոշտ քաղաքականությունը Վրաստանին նոկաուտի հասցրեց նույնիսկ տնտեսական ու մշակութային ոլորտներում: Դրա վերջին վառ ապացույցն էր այն, որ ՌԴ-ն մերժել է վրաստական գինեգործների մուտքը իր տարածք: Վերին Լարսի անցակետն էլ մենակ հայերի "խաթեր" են բացում:


Ես չէի ասի որ մենք ԱՄՆ-ի դաշնակիցն ենք, մենք ունենք ջերմ հարաբերություններ ԱՄՆ-ի հետ քանի որ ԱՄՆ-ում հայերը ճնշում են գործում կառավարության վրա: Եթե այդ ճնշումը չլիներ ամերիկացիները մեծ հեշտությամբ միան թուրքերին ու ադրբեջանցիներին կաջակցեին ու մեզ հետ կվերաբերվեին որպես թշնամի: Մեր սփյուռքը մեծ դեր է խաղում մեր քաղաքականության մեջ ու առանց այդ օգնության, մեր վիճակը մռայլ կլիներ: Ի վերջո, մեր հարաբերությունները ԱՄՆ-ի հետ բխում են մեր հզոր սփյուքից:

----------

Hayazn (11.11.2011), Varzor (10.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես չէի ասի որ մենք ԱՄՆ-ի դաշնակիցն ենք, մենք ունենք ջերմ հարաբերություններ ԱՄՆ-ի հետ քանի որ ԱՄՆ-ում հայերը ճնշում են գործում կառավարության վրա: Եթե այդ ճնշումը չլիներ ամերիկացիները մեծ հեշտությամբ միան թուրքերին ու ադրբեջանցիներին կաջակցեին ու մեզ հետ կվերաբերվեին որպես թշնամի: Մեր սփյուռքը մեծ դեր է խաղում մեր քաղաքականության մեջ ու առանց այդ օգնության, մեր վիճակը մռայլ կլիներ: Ի վերջո, մեր հարաբերությունները ԱՄՆ-ի հետ բխում են մեր հզոր սփյուքից:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ չես սխալվում: Խոսքս գնում էր պաշտոնական հայտարարության մասին, ինչպպես նաև միջպետական համաձայնագրերի մասին: Ուստի, թեկուզ և ձևական, ԱՄՆ-ը ՀՀ-ի դաշնակիցն է ու դա ամրագրված է փաստաթղթերի տեսքով:
Իսկ Վրաստանը ոչ միայն թեկուզ ձևական դաշնակցություն չունի ՌԴ-ի հետ, այլև նույնիսկ աբացահայտ թշնամական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում: Ուկրաինայի պես լայնածավալ ու ռեսուրսներ ունեցող պետությունը ՌԴ-ի դեմ ելույթ ունեցավ, մինչև հիմա տակից դուրս չի գալիս: Վրաստանը ում վրա էր հույսը դրել? ԱՄՆ-ը ֆիթիլը տվեց, Սաբակաշվիլին կուտը կերավ, գնաց ընկավ գայլի երախը: ԱՄՆ-ն էլ թռավ` քցեցին վրսատանին հերիք չի, հետո էլ ՄԱԿ-ի միջոցով սխալ հանեցին: Ու Վրաստանի վզով փաթաթեցին բազմամիլիարդ պարտքեր, որոնց վերադարձման համար Վրաստանի տնտեսական այժմյան զարգացվածությունը անհույս է:
Առաջին անգամը չի, որ արևմուտքը Վրասնաին դեմ ա տալիս ռուսական սապոգին: Դուխ են տալիս, ֆիթիլը վառում են ու թողում թռնում են: Ցարական ռուսաստանի քանդվելուց հետո էլ այդ նույն պատմությունն էր, հիմա էլ կրկնվեց:
Վրաստանը նույնպես լավ հասկանում է, որ ազգային անմիատարր բնակչությունը իր ամենաթույլ կողմն է: Մի երկրրը, որի "իշխող" ազգությունը ընդհանուր փոքրամասնություն է (պաշտոնական, բայց մի քիչ հին տվյալներով վրացի են երկրի բնակչության մոտ 40%-ը, իսկ իրականում այդ թիվն ավելի ցածր է` 30-35%) քիչ շանսեր ունի երկարատև միասնականություն պահելու: Մանավանդ որ հզոր տերությունները այդ գործոնը օգտագործում են  որպես լծակ:
Ու Վրաստանն այլընտրանք չունի: Լինելով ՌԴ սահմանակից և ուզենալ ընկնել հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու երկրների ազդեցության տակ` անմիտ է:

----------

Hayazn (11.11.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ չես սխալվում: Խոսքս գնում էր պաշտոնական հայտարարության մասին, ինչպպես նաև միջպետական համաձայնագրերի մասին: Ուստի, թեկուզ և ձևական, ԱՄՆ-ը ՀՀ-ի դաշնակիցն է ու դա ամրագրված է փաստաթղթերի տեսքով:
> Իսկ Վրաստանը ոչ միայն թեկուզ ձևական դաշնակցություն չունի ՌԴ-ի հետ, այլև նույնիսկ աբացահայտ թշնամական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում: Ուկրաինայի պես լայնածավալ ու ռեսուրսներ ունեցող պետությունը ՌԴ-ի դեմ ելույթ ունեցավ, մինչև հիմա տակից դուրս չի գալիս: Վրաստանը ում վրա էր հույսը դրել? ԱՄՆ-ը ֆիթիլը տվեց, Սաբակաշվիլին կուտը կերավ, գնաց ընկավ գայլի երախը: ԱՄՆ-ն էլ թռավ` քցեցին վրսատանին հերիք չի, հետո էլ ՄԱԿ-ի միջոցով սխալ հանեցին: Ու Վրաստանի վզով փաթաթեցին բազմամիլիարդ պարտքեր, որոնց վերադարձման համար Վրաստանի տնտեսական այժմյան զարգացվածությունը անհույս է:
> Առաջին անգամը չի, որ արևմուտքը Վրասնաին դեմ ա տալիս ռուսական սապոգին: Դուխ են տալիս, ֆիթիլը վառում են ու թողում թռնում են: Ցարական ռուսաստանի քանդվելուց հետո էլ այդ նույն պատմությունն էր, հիմա էլ կրկնվեց:
> Վրաստանը նույնպես լավ հասկանում է, որ ազգային անմիատարր բնակչությունը իր ամենաթույլ կողմն է: Մի երկրրը, որի "իշխող" ազգությունը ընդհանուր փոքրամասնություն է (պաշտոնական, բայց մի քիչ հին տվյալներով վրացի են երկրի բնակչության մոտ 40%-ը, իսկ իրականում այդ թիվն ավելի ցածր է` 30-35%) քիչ շանսեր ունի երկարատև միասնականություն պահելու: Մանավանդ որ հզոր տերությունները այդ գործոնը օգտագործում են  որպես լծակ:
> Ու Վրաստանն այլընտրանք չունի: Լինելով ՌԴ սահմանակից և ուզենալ ընկնել հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու երկրների ազդեցության տակ` անմիտ է:


Մենք այդ առումով առավելություն ունենք, որովհետեվ մենք կարող ենք նույն սեղանին նստենք ամերիկացիների, ռուսների, պարսիկների, ու եվրոպացիների հետ, մեր ռազմական հարաբերություններ ռուսաստանի հետ չեն խանգարում մեր ջերմ հարաբերություններ արեվմուտքի հետ, մենք նույնիսկ ՆԱՏՈ-ի հետ գործնական հարաբերություններ ունենք: Վրաստանը սխալ է անում որ ռուսաստանի հետ տենց խիստ թշնամություն է պահպանում ու դրանով վրաստանի համար լիքը դռներ են փակվում, օրինակ տնտեսական ոլորտում: Վրացիները այսօրվա դրությամբ խեղճ են ու միամիտ ու այո այդ փաստը որ իրենք փոքրամասնություն են իրենց երկրում միշտ խնդիրներ կստեղծի իրենց համար:

----------

Hayazn (11.11.2011), Varzor (11.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Մենք այդ առումով առավելություն ունենք, որովհետեվ մենք կարող ենք նույն սեղանին նստենք ամերիկացիների, ռուսների, պարսիկների, ու եվրոպացիների հետ, մեր ռազմական հարաբերություններ ռուսաստանի հետ չեն խանգարում մեր ջերմ հարաբերություններ արեվմուտքի հետ, մենք նույնիսկ ՆԱՏՈ-ի հետ գործնական հարաբերություններ ունենք: Վրաստանը սխալ է անում որ ռուսաստանի հետ տենց խիստ թշնամություն է պահպանում ու դրանով վրաստանի համար լիքը դռներ են փակվում, օրինակ տնտեսական ոլորտում: Վրացիները այսօրվա դրությամբ խեղճ են ու միամիտ ու այո այդ փաստը որ իրենք փոքրամասնություն են իրենց երկրում միշտ խնդիրներ կստեղծի իրենց համար:


Դե վրացիներին էլ կարելի է հասկանալ: Բարեկամություն անել մի երկրի հետ, որը անմիջականորեն սպառնում է պետության տարածքային ամբողջականությանը և նույնիսկ քաջալերում է ու բացահայտ օգնում է անջատողականներին, մի քիչ դժվար է: Սակայն քաղաքականության մեջ չթույլատրված հնարքներ չկան, ուստի ճկունությունը ավելի օգտակար է:
Վրաստանում մի շատ լուրջ ու քնած հարց կա` թուրքերը (ազերները): Վարջիններս բավականին մեծ թիվ են կազմում և բավականին վաղուց ցանկանում էին մտնել մեծն Ալիևների թևի տակ: Սակայն տեսնելով Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունների կողմից ժողովրդի հանդեպ ոչ այդքան հոգատար վերաբերմունքը, վերջին  տարիներին պասիվացել են: ԲԱցի դրանից նրանց պասիվացմանը նպաստում են թե Ադրբեջանը և թե Թուրքիան: Բայց որքան էլ օբյեկտիվ կերպով պասիվ լինեն, միևնույն է ակտիվացման հարցը ընդամենը մի քիչ թուրքական քարոզչությունը կարող է լինել:
Վրաստանը հասկանում է, որ նմանատիպ հարցի ծագելու դեպքում իրենք վերջնականապես կհայտնվեն թե շրջափակման մեջ և թե վերջնականապես կմասնատվեն ի քանի պետության ու պետությունների միջև: Ու այդ գործոնը եևս մեկ հաղթաթուղթ է ՌԴ-ի և մյուսների ձեռքին: Ուստի Վրաստանը ձգտում է հնարավորինս ջերմ հարաբերություններ ունենալ թե Թուրքիայի և թե Ադրբեջանի հետ, ինչն էլ իր հերթին բերում է հայ-վրացական հարաբերությունների վատացմանը, ինչպես նաև վատանում են հարաբերությունները Վրաստանի  հարևան Դաղստանի հետ: Խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ Ադրբեջանը պրակտիկորեն կամաց-կամաց ոչնչացնում է իր տարածքում ապրող լեզգիններին, իսկ վերջիններիս մի ստվար հատվածը բնակվում է Դաղստանում: Ուստի որքան Վրաստանը լավացնում է իր հարաբերությունները Ադրբեջանի հետ, այդքան դրան խեթ-խթե են նայում նաև լեզգինները:
Մի խոսքով. Վրաստանը ներկայումս ահավոր բարդ քաղաքական և տնտեսական վիճակում է գտնվում: Երկրի կառավարության քայլերը, որոնք ուղղված են երկրի օրինական դաշտի կայացմանը և տնտեսության բարելավմանը, իմ կարծիքով դեռևս ցանկալի արդյունք չեն տալիս: Սակայն այլ ելք Վրաստանը չունի: Մեկ տանիքի տակ մի քանի խոշոր ազգային միավորումներ պահելու համար պետք է կամ եվրո-ամերիկյան կոսմոպոլիտիստական քաղաքականությունը կամ ռուսական սապոգի քաղաքականություն: Առաջինը բացահայտ չեն կարողանում իրականացնել` բացահայտ արտահայտվում են թե հայերի, թե աբխազների կամ սվանների հանդեպ, էլ չեմ ասում մեգրելների ու վրացիների ներքին լարումները: Իսկ սապոգի քաղաքականության փորձերը արդեն իսկ վաղուց ձախողվեցին ու դժվար էլ վերսկսվեն: Դրա համար Վրաստանն անհրաժեշտ ուժեր ու աջակցություն չունի:

----------

Hayazn (11.11.2011), Lion (11.11.2011), One_Way_Ticket (11.11.2011)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Դե, ինչ ասեմ: Թե որքանով է Սահակաշվիլին լավը կարելի է հարցնել Ախալքալակցիներից ու Ախլցխացիներից նույնպես 
> Ապեր, եթե մի նախագահ իր ախմախ քաղաքականության հետևանքով ամբող երկիրը քաշում ա Ռուսական կատոկի տակ, էդ նշանակում ա, որ ինքը լավն ա???
> Է ինչ պիտի անեն միջազգային դիտորդները փաստացի Թբիլիսիից անկախ Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի հետ?
> Ու ով է ընդունել այդ որոշումը? Ում են պետք դիտորդները? Ախպեր ջան մի քանի օրվա մեջ վրաստանի "փառապանծ" բանաի մաման լացացրին: Սահակաշվիլին էլ վախկոտ թուլի պես փախնում էր ու գալստուկ ուտում: Ասում են նոր վրացական ազգային կերակրատեսակ կա "գալստուկապուրի"  Մեկ էլ հատուկ նախագահներ համար պամպերսներ են արտադրվում: Տենց ցռան նախագահին սիրում են? Բա ինքը չեր լոճո լոճո դուրս տալիս?
> 
> Ոնց եղել ա Սաբակաշվիլի, տենց էլ մնում ա: Բա որ էդքան լավն ա, ինչի մի անգամ հրաժարական տվեց, հետո նորից կապիկավարի վերընտրվեց? Ինչի էին Թիֆլիսի փողոցներում մարդկանց ջարդում?
> Բան չունեմ ասելու, Վրաստանում առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանքների և ոչ միայն դրանց արժեքները ցածր են: Բայց որքան են վրացական աշխատավարձները? Էդ ինչքան աշխատատեղեր ունեն? Անձամբ ես մի քանի ծանոթներ ունեմ, որ վրաստանից գնացին հենց աշխատանք չունենալու պատճառով:
> Ապրանքներն ինչքան էլ էժան լինեն, եթե գնողունակ բնակչութուն չունես, ումա պետք:
> 
> Չամ ասում, թե Վրաստանում լավ բան չկա: Իհարկէ կան բաներ, որ ՀՀ-ից շատ անգամ լավ են: Բայց ընդհանուր պետական առումով Վրաստանի վիճակը հետույքային է: մենակ այն, որ մեր 3-րդ կորպուսը մի քանի ժամում հանգիստ կմտնի Թիֆլիս արդեն իսկ հերիք ա: ՀՀ-ն ունենա Վրաստանի աշխարհագրական դիրքը հիմա գիտես ինչեր էին արել?



Ես Ախալցխացի եմ, և գոհ եմ Սահակաշվիլիից, շատ բան արեց երկրի համար, կարող եմ ասել, որ մեծ մասն էլ ավելի շատ գոհ են քան դժգոհ:
Բա ումից պետք ա գոհ լինենք Շվարդնաձեից? Հիշում եմ նրա ժամանակը, լամպի լույսի տակ նստած, մի կիլոմետր էլ նորմալ ճանապարհ չկար: Հայաստանը դրախտ էր երևում էն ժամանակ, հիմա հակառակն է դառնում

----------

Varzor (14.11.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ես Ախալցխացի եմ, և գոհ եմ Սահակաշվիլիից, շատ բան արեց երկրի համար, կարող եմ ասել, որ մեծ մասն էլ ավելի շատ գոհ են քան դժգոհ:
> Բա ումից պետք ա գոհ լինենք Շվարդնաձեից? Հիշում եմ նրա ժամանակը, լամպի լույսի տակ նստած, մի կիլոմետր էլ նորմալ ճանապարհ չկար: Հայաստանը դրախտ էր երևում էն ժամանակ, հիմա հակառակն է դառնում


Այդ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների միջով Հայաստանն էլ է անցել : Դա ուղղակի մի էտապ էր , որ համարյա բոլոր նախկին ԽՍհՄ պետություններին պատահեց : Խնդիրը այն է որ այն ինչ Սահակաշվիլու պատճառով է պակասել Մինչև անգամ Ստալինը չի կարող ետ բերել : Տարացքները գնացին ռուսների հետ բարեկամությունը քանդվեց մնաց միայն ԱՄՆ-ի հետ դաշնակից լինելու ցնորքը , որի դրսևորումը տեսանք ռուս վրացական պտերազմի օրերին , շուտով Սահակաշվիլին էլ կգնա ու այն ժամանակ այդ ամերիկյան ծամոնը վերջնականապես իր համը կկորցնի :

----------

Varzor (14.11.2011)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Այդ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների միջով Հայաստանն էլ է անցել : Դա ուղղակի մի էտապ էր , որ համարյա բոլոր նախկին ԽՍհՄ պետություններին պատահեց : Խնդիրը այն է որ այն ինչ Սահակաշվիլու պատճառով է պակասել Մինչև անգամ Ստալինը չի կարող ետ բերել : Տարացքները գնացին ռուսների հետ բարեկամությունը քանդվեց մնաց միայն ԱՄՆ-ի հետ դաշնակից լինելու ցնորքը , որի դրսևորումը տեսանք ռուս վրացական պտերազմի օրերին , շուտով Սահակաշվիլին էլ կգնա ու այն ժամանակ այդ ամերիկյան ծամոնը վերջնականապես իր համը կկորցնի :


Ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, Վրաստանում մութ ու ցուրտ տարիները տևեցին մինչև 2002 թիվը, այսինքն մինչև Սահակաշվիլիի նախագահ դառնալը: Եթե կոնկրետ խոսենք հայերի մասին ապա նրանց եդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան, ավելի հետաքրքիր է բարեկեցությունը, ռուսն էլ երբեք հայերի ու վրացիների բարեկամ չի եղել, գոնե հիշեք պատմությունը, ռուսը եկել է 2 դար առաջ իսկ դրանից առաջ Հայաստանն ու Վրաստանը եղել են ու ռուսի սապոգ պետք չի եղել, ու դեռ երկար կլինեն: Իսկ Աբխազիան ու Օսիան դեռ Սահակաշվիլիից առաջ Վրաստանից անջատ էր:

----------

Varzor (14.11.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Դե վրացիներին էլ կարելի է հասկանալ: Բարեկամություն անել մի երկրի հետ, որը անմիջականորեն սպառնում է պետության տարածքային ամբողջականությանը և նույնիսկ քաջալերում է ու բացահայտ օգնում է անջատողականներին, մի քիչ դժվար է: Սակայն քաղաքականության մեջ չթույլատրված հնարքներ չկան, ուստի ճկունությունը ավելի օգտակար է:
> Վրաստանում մի շատ լուրջ ու քնած հարց կա` թուրքերը (ազերները): Վարջիններս բավականին մեծ թիվ են կազմում և բավականին վաղուց ցանկանում էին մտնել մեծն Ալիևների թևի տակ: Սակայն տեսնելով Ադրբեջանի իշխանությունների կողմից ժողովրդի հանդեպ ոչ այդքան հոգատար վերաբերմունքը, վերջին  տարիներին պասիվացել են: ԲԱցի դրանից նրանց պասիվացմանը նպաստում են թե Ադրբեջանը և թե Թուրքիան: Բայց որքան էլ օբյեկտիվ կերպով պասիվ լինեն, միևնույն է ակտիվացման հարցը ընդամենը մի քիչ թուրքական քարոզչությունը կարող է լինել:
> Վրաստանը հասկանում է, որ նմանատիպ հարցի ծագելու դեպքում իրենք վերջնականապես կհայտնվեն թե շրջափակման մեջ և թե վերջնականապես կմասնատվեն ի քանի պետության ու պետությունների միջև: Ու այդ գործոնը եևս մեկ հաղթաթուղթ է ՌԴ-ի և մյուսների ձեռքին: Ուստի Վրաստանը ձգտում է հնարավորինս ջերմ հարաբերություններ ունենալ թե Թուրքիայի և թե Ադրբեջանի հետ, ինչն էլ իր հերթին բերում է հայ-վրացական հարաբերությունների վատացմանը, ինչպես նաև վատանում են հարաբերությունները Վրաստանի  հարևան Դաղստանի հետ: Խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ Ադրբեջանը պրակտիկորեն կամաց-կամաց ոչնչացնում է իր տարածքում ապրող լեզգիններին, իսկ վերջիններիս մի ստվար հատվածը բնակվում է Դաղստանում: Ուստի որքան Վրաստանը լավացնում է իր հարաբերությունները Ադրբեջանի հետ, այդքան դրան խեթ-խթե են նայում նաև լեզգինները:
> Մի խոսքով. Վրաստանը ներկայումս ահավոր բարդ քաղաքական և տնտեսական վիճակում է գտնվում: Երկրի կառավարության քայլերը, որոնք ուղղված են երկրի օրինական դաշտի կայացմանը և տնտեսության բարելավմանը, իմ կարծիքով դեռևս ցանկալի արդյունք չեն տալիս: Սակայն այլ ելք Վրաստանը չունի: Մեկ տանիքի տակ մի քանի խոշոր ազգային միավորումներ պահելու համար պետք է կամ եվրո-ամերիկյան կոսմոպոլիտիստական քաղաքականությունը կամ ռուսական սապոգի քաղաքականություն: Առաջինը բացահայտ չեն կարողանում իրականացնել` բացահայտ արտահայտվում են թե հայերի, թե աբխազների կամ սվանների հանդեպ, էլ չեմ ասում մեգրելների ու վրացիների ներքին լարումները: Իսկ սապոգի քաղաքականության փորձերը արդեն իսկ վաղուց ձախողվեցին ու դժվար էլ վերսկսվեն: Դրա համար Վրաստանն անհրաժեշտ ուժեր ու աջակցություն չունի:


Ես համաձայն եմ որ վրաստանի ժողովրդագրության խնդիրը մեծ դեր է խաղում իրենց քաղաքականության մեջ ու այդ առումով իրենք պետք է որոշ քայլեր անեն որ մեր նման երկիրների համար չի պահանջվում: Վրաստանը անկախությունից սկսած տառապել է այս խնդրի պատճառով ու մի կերպ պահպանել է վրացական երկիր, բայց ինչպես գիտենք ցավալի կորուստներ եղել են իրենց համար: Այդ եվրո քաղաքականությունը որ իրենք շեշտում են բնականաբար կապված է այդ խնդրի հետ, որովհետեվ եվրոպական ժողովրդավարական իդեալները կարող է ավելի դրական արդյունքներ ունենա տենց երկրի համար որ այս իրավիճակում է գտնվում, սակայն մեր շահերի համար ես հուսով եմ որ վրաստանի կառավարությունը քայլեր կկատարի ռուսաստանի հետ հաշտեցման ուղղությամբ ու բնականաբար լավ կվերաբերվի մեր հայերին ու հարգանք կցուցաբերի մեր մշակույթի հանդեպ:

----------

Hayazn (13.11.2011), Varzor (14.11.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ես համաձայն եմ որ վրաստանի ժողովրդագրության խնդիրը մեծ դեր է խաղում իրենց քաղաքականության մեջ ու այդ առումով իրենք պետք է որոշ քայլեր անեն որ մեր նման երկիրների համար չի պահանջվում: Վրաստանը անկախությունից սկսած տառապել է այս խնդրի պատճառով ու մի կերպ պահպանել է վրացական երկիր, բայց ինչպես գիտենք ցավալի կորուստներ եղել են իրենց համար: Այդ եվրո քաղաքականությունը որ իրենք շեշտում են բնականաբար կապված է այդ խնդրի հետ, որովհետեվ եվրոպական ժողովրդավարական իդեալները կարող է ավելի դրական արդյունքներ ունենա տենց երկրի համար որ այս իրավիճակում է գտնվում, սակայն մեր շահերի համար ես հուսով եմ որ վրաստանի կառավարությունը քայլեր կկատարի ռուսաստանի հետ հաշտեցման ուղղությամբ ու բնականաբար լավ կվերաբերվի մեր հայերին ու հարգանք կցուցաբերի մեր մշակույթի հանդեպ:


Հուսանք , որ ցանկությունդ իրականություն կդառնա : Բայց մինչ այդ ըստ էության դեռևս ոչ մի առողջ քայլ չի արվում Հայերին լավ վերեբերվելու , քանի որ նույն այդ սահակաշվիլու օրոք բոլոր հայկական դպրոցները փակվեցին վրաստանում և ջավաղքի վիճակը երբեք այսքան վատ չի եղել « սա ես լսել եմ ուղղակի ջավաղք հայրենակցական միության նախագահից » :
Կա այսպիսի մի ասացվացք « ուրիշի ձին նստողը շուտ կիջնի » և հենց սա էլ պատահելու է վրաստանին , որովհետև նրանք խաբնվեցին ամերիկյան խոստումներին : Այստեղ մի վրիպակ կա : վրացիները չեն հասկացել , որ ԱՄՆ-ը ոչ թե « պետություն » է այլ « կորպորացիա » և իրենց խոստումնագրերը գրելիս ստորակետի փոխարեն  < $ > դոլլարի նշանն են դնում :
Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուս վրացական հարաբերությունների վերականգնմանը , ասեմ որ առաջին « օճառվելու » փորձերը արդեն ակնհայտ են , դրա վառ օրինակն է « ՄԻՄԻՆՈ » շոուն :

----------


## Մովսես

> Հուսանք , որ ցանկությունդ իրականություն կդառնա : Բայց մինչ այդ ըստ էության դեռևս ոչ մի առողջ քայլ չի արվում Հայերին լավ վերեբերվելու , քանի որ նույն այդ սահակաշվիլու օրոք բոլոր հայկական դպրոցները փակվեցին վրաստանում և ջավաղքի վիճակը երբեք այսքան վատ չի եղել « սա ես լսել եմ ուղղակի ջավաղք հայրենակցական միության նախագահից » :
> Կա այսպիսի մի ասացվացք « ուրիշի ձին նստողը շուտ կիջնի » և հենց սա էլ պատահելու է վրաստանին , որովհետև նրանք խաբնվեցին ամերիկյան խոստումներին : Այստեղ մի վրիպակ կա : վրացիները չեն հասկացել , որ ԱՄՆ-ը ոչ թե « պետություն » է այլ « կորպորացիա » և իրենց խոստումնագրերը գրելիս ստորակետի փոխարեն  < $ > դոլլարի նշանն են դնում :
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուս վրացական հարաբերությունների վերականգնմանը , ասեմ որ առաջին « օճառվելու » փորձերը արդեն ակնհայտ են , դրա վառ օրինակն է « ՄԻՄԻՆՈ » շոուն :


Անշուշտ լուրջ խնդիրներ կան հայերի ու մեր մշակույթի համար վրաստանում, բայց իմ կարծիքով եթե վրաստանը շարունակի խորացնել իր հարաբերությունները Եվրոպայի հետ ավելի դժվար կլինի մեր դեմ կոշտ քայլեր անել, առանց հարգանք փոքրամասնությունների նկատմամբ շատ դժվար կլինի իրենց համար մտնել եվրոպական ընտանիք: Ես չեմ կասկածում որ վրացիները ձեվ կգտնեն մեզ ճնշելու ու իրենք բռունցքով կպահպանեն երկիր վրացիների համար ու միասնություն: Ամերիկան ավելի ճիշտ առել է Վրաստանին ու իրենց կառավարությունը, ամերիկան ուղղակի հող է արել հարավային կովկասում: 

ավելի լավ է ես չխոսեմ ամերիկայի մասին, զզվում եմ այդ երկրից....

----------

Hayazn (17.11.2011), Varzor (14.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հուսանք , որ ցանկությունդ իրականություն կդառնա : Բայց մինչ այդ ըստ էության դեռևս ոչ մի առողջ քայլ չի արվում Հայերին լավ վերեբերվելու , քանի որ նույն այդ սահակաշվիլու օրոք բոլոր հայկական դպրոցները փակվեցին վրաստանում և ջավաղքի վիճակը երբեք այսքան վատ չի եղել « սա ես լսել եմ ուղղակի ջավաղք հայրենակցական միության նախագահից » :
> Կա այսպիսի մի ասացվացք « ուրիշի ձին նստողը շուտ կիջնի » և հենց սա էլ պատահելու է վրաստանին , որովհետև նրանք խաբնվեցին ամերիկյան խոստումներին : Այստեղ մի վրիպակ կա : վրացիները չեն հասկացել , որ ԱՄՆ-ը ոչ թե « պետություն » է այլ « կորպորացիա » և իրենց խոստումնագրերը գրելիս ստորակետի փոխարեն  < $ > դոլլարի նշանն են դնում :
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուս վրացական հարաբերությունների վերականգնմանը , ասեմ որ առաջին « օճառվելու » փորձերը արդեն ակնհայտ են , դրա վառ օրինակն է « ՄԻՄԻՆՈ » շոուն :


 :Shok:  Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ Ջավախքում ու ընդհանրապես Վրաստանում բոլոր հայկական դպրոցները փակվել են։ Շիրակ Թորոսյա՞նը։
Ի սեր Աստծո։ Չեմ ասում, թե Սաակաշվիլին աչքիս լույսն է, բայց տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ էս կարգի բացահայտ սուտ են խոսում։ Ջավախքում ոչ մի հայկական դպրոց էլ չի փակվել, պարզաես ավելացրել են վրացերենի դասերը և պահանջում են, որ իրենց քաղաքացին նաև երկրի պետական լեզվին տիրապետի։ Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա լիովին օրինաչափ չէ՞։
Շիրակ Թորոսյանը անցանկալի անձի կարգավիճակ ունի, բան չունեմ ասելու, ես էլ Վրաստանի տեղը լինեի՝ նման ապատեղեկատվություն տարածողներին ու իրենք իրենց կարիերայի համար Ջավախքից փախած՝ Ջավախքի խնդիրների մասին ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններ անողներին չէի թողնի՝ իմ սահմաններից ներս մտնեն։
Կրկնում եմ՝ չեմ ասում, թե Ջավախքում խնդիրներ չկան, թե Սաակաշվիլին ամեն ինչ իդեալական ու ճիշտ է անում, բայց հավատացնում եմ՝ նրա բերած օգուտն ու մտցրած կարգուկանոնն էնքան մեծ են, որ ջավախքցիներն ուղղակի ծիծաղում են հայաստանցիների վրա։ Մեկը ինձ միշտ ասում են. «Չե՞ք ուզում՝ *մեր նախագահին* մի քանի տարով տանք՝ *ձեր երկիրն* էլ նորմալ երկիր սարքի»։

----------

Artgeo (15.11.2011), Hayazn (17.11.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (14.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ Ջավախքում ու ընդհանրապես Վրաստանում բոլոր հայկական դպրոցները փակվել են։ Շիրակ Թորոսյա՞նը։
> Ի սեր Աստծո։ Չեմ ասում, թե Սաակաշվիլին աչքիս լույսն է, բայց տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ էս կարգի բացահայտ սուտ են խոսում։ Ջավախքում ոչ մի հայկական դպրոց էլ չի փակվել, պարզաես ավելացրել են վրացերենի դասերը և պահանջում են, որ իրենց քաղաքացին նաև երկրի պետական լեզվին տիրապետի։ Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա լիովին օրինաչափ չէ՞։


Օրինաչափ է, սակայն ոչ վաղ անցյալում լրիվ այլ քաղաքականություն էին տանում: Կրճատում էին հայկական դպրոցները, հայերեն դասաժամերը: Ուղղակի ժամանակին բարձրաձայնեցին այդ մասին, դե արդեն իսկ մի քանի ճակատով պայքարով Վրաստանի համար նոր` հայկական ճակատ բացելը արդեն ինքնասանության ը հավասար բան էր:



> Կրկնում եմ՝ չեմ ասում, թե Ջավախքում խնդիրներ չկան, թե Սաակաշվիլին ամեն ինչ իդեալական ու ճիշտ է անում, բայց հավատացնում եմ՝ նրա բերած օգուտն ու մտցրած կարգուկանոնն էնքան մեծ են, որ ջավախքցիներն ուղղակի ծիծաղում են հայաստանցիների վրա։ Մեկը ինձ միշտ ասում են. «Չե՞ք ուզում՝ *մեր նախագահին* մի քանի տարով տանք՝ *ձեր երկիրն* էլ նորմալ երկիր սարքի»։


 :LOL:  տան մեզ, որ առանց այն էլ փոքր երկրից բան չմնա:? Հայերից ով համաձայն կլինի ապրել 12.000 քկմ տարածքում, բայց Վրաստանի պես "օրինավոր" երկրում? Ենքան ենք ուրիշի հեքիաթներով ապրել, որ հիմա այս օրին ենք հասել:
Նորից եմ կրկնում. Սաբակաշվիլին ապաշնորհ, վախկոտ ու ... (որ շարունակեմ, ցենզուրայից իհարկե դուրս չեմ գա, բայց էլի տուգանային կտան  :LOL: ) անհեռատես քաղաքական գործիչ է: Նաև ունի շիզոֆրենիային բնորոշ տարրեր: Ու դա չտեսնելը ինձ համար անհասկանալի է: Մենակ այն, որ մի քանի օրում երկրի մաման այնպես լացացրեց, որ միանգամից բազմամիլիարդ պարտքեր կուտակեցին, բանակը քանդվեց, հարևանների հետ իրավիճակը սրվեց և այլ անհեռատես ու ակնհայտ հիմար քայլեր կատարեց, խոսում են այն մասին, որ Վրաստանի համար այդպիսի քաղաքական կուրսը ոչ միայն արդյունքի չի բերի, այլև կբերի ներկայիս Վրաստանի վերջնական կազմալուծմանը:
Ու Վրաստանում էլ խելացի մարդիկ հասկանում են դա, դրա համար էլ ոնց հասկացա մի քիչ Սաբակաշվիլու գամերը ձգել են: Արդեն առաջին պտուղները կան: ՌԴ-ն թույլատրել է Վրացական գինիների մուտքը իր տարածք: Սակայն ԶԼՄ-ները բարձրաձայնում են դրանց կեղծ ու անորակ լինելու մասին:
Ըստ ինձ Վրաստանն այլևս շանսեր չունի ոտքի կանգնելու, համենայն դեպս իրենց ներքին ներուժն ու հնարավորությունները հաստատ դրան չեն հերիքի: Ոնց ժամանակին կոմունիստները օդից Վրաստան սարքեցին, միայն տենց էլ հիմա շանսեր ունի Վրաստանը` դրսից վերցնեն ու իրեն տան: Բայց դե ով ու ումից պիտի վերցնի? Ռուսների ձեռից բան առնելը զոռ գործ է, իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ մի խելացի մարդ չի ժխտի, որ Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան դե-ֆակտո ՌԴ տերիտորիաներ են:

----------

Hayazn (17.11.2011)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ Ջավախքում ու ընդհանրապես Վրաստանում բոլոր հայկական դպրոցները փակվել են։ Շիրակ Թորոսյա՞նը։
> Ի սեր Աստծո։ Չեմ ասում, թե Սաակաշվիլին աչքիս լույսն է, բայց տանել չեմ կարողանում, երբ էս կարգի բացահայտ սուտ են խոսում։ Ջավախքում ոչ մի հայկական դպրոց էլ չի փակվել, պարզաես ավելացրել են վրացերենի դասերը և պահանջում են, որ իրենց քաղաքացին նաև երկրի պետական լեզվին տիրապետի։ Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դա լիովին օրինաչափ չէ՞։
> Շիրակ Թորոսյանը անցանկալի անձի կարգավիճակ ունի, բան չունեմ ասելու, ես էլ Վրաստանի տեղը լինեի՝ նման ապատեղեկատվություն տարածողներին ու իրենք իրենց կարիերայի համար Ջավախքից փախած՝ Ջավախքի խնդիրների մասին ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններ անողներին չէի թողնի՝ իմ սահմաններից ներս մտնեն։
> Կրկնում եմ՝ չեմ ասում, թե Ջավախքում խնդիրներ չկան, թե Սաակաշվիլին ամեն ինչ իդեալական ու ճիշտ է անում, բայց հավատացնում եմ՝ նրա բերած օգուտն ու մտցրած կարգուկանոնն էնքան մեծ են, որ ջավախքցիներն ուղղակի ծիծաղում են հայաստանցիների վրա։ Մեկը ինձ միշտ ասում են. «Չե՞ք ուզում՝ *մեր նախագահին* մի քանի տարով տանք՝ *ձեր երկիրն* էլ նորմալ երկիր սարքի»։


Նաիրուհի ես կարդացի նրա գրածը և այդքան էլ չզարմացա, առաջ ապշում էի այդպիսի հայտարարությունների վրա, բայց հիմա սովորական է դարձել, մտածում եմ, որ այդպիսի հայտարարություններ անող մարդիկ ուղղակի ինչ որ պատվեր են կատարում, կամ ուղղակի ուզում են մի բան ասած լինել: 
Միայն առաջարկում եմ գնան և իրանց աչքերով տեսնեն ամեն բան հետո խոսեն, այդքան էլ հեռու չէ Հայաստանից: Իմ համար այդպիսի հայտարարություն անելը խղճիս վրա շատ ծանր կնստեր:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> մտածում եմ, որ այդպիսի հայտարարություններ անող մարդիկ ուղղակի ինչ որ պատվեր են կատարում:


Լավ կլիներ ավատարիդ մեջ գոնե Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի դրոշների տեղերը փոխեիր մինչև ուրիշներին պատվեր կատարելու մեջ մեղադրելը  :Smile:

----------

davidus (14.11.2011), Hayazn (17.11.2011), Lion (14.11.2011), Malxas (28.12.2011), Tig (14.11.2011), Varzor (15.11.2011), Գեա (14.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (14.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի ես կարդացի նրա գրածը և այդքան էլ չզարմացա, առաջ ապշում էի այդպիսի հայտարարությունների վրա, բայց հիմա սովորական է դարձել, մտածում եմ, որ այդպիսի հայտարարություններ անող մարդիկ ուղղակի ինչ որ պատվեր են կատարում, կամ ուղղակի ուզում են մի բան ասած լինել: 
> Միայն առաջարկում եմ գնան և իրանց աչքերով տեսնեն ամեն բան հետո խոսեն, այդքան էլ հեռու չէ Հայաստանից: Իմ համար այդպիսի հայտարարություն անելը խղճիս վրա շատ ծանր կնստեր:


Չեմ կարծում, թե պատվերի հարց կա։ Ուղղակի մի բանով պիտի արդարացնե՞ն իրենց գոյությունը, թե՞ չէ։ եթե ջավախքցի են, ամենաշատը Ջավախքից պիտի խոսեն, էլի։ 
Սաակաշվիլին լիքը սխալներ էլ է արել, դա քննարկման ենթակա չէ, բայց էդ մի հարցում ես նրան հասկանում եմ, որովհետև ինչքան էլ որպես հայի՝ ինձ վրդովեցնի հայերենի դասերին հավասար վրացերենի դասեր մտցնելը, չեմ կարող ժխտել, որ եթե իմ պետության մեջ նման բաներ լինեին՝ ինքս էլ խիստ քայլերի կգնայի։




> Լավ կլիներ ավատարիդ մեջ գոնե Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի դրոշների տեղերը փոխեիր մինչև ուրիշներին պատվեր կատարելու մեջ մեղադրելը


Իսկ էս մտքի հետ ի սկզբանե էլ համաձայն եմ եղել  :Yes:

----------

Varzor (15.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

*Նաիրուհի* 
Գրառմանդ տակ շնորհակալություն եմ դրել, չէի սպասում ինձնից...

Թբիլիսիում, օրինակ, հայկական դպրոցները կիսադատարկ են: Առաջին դասարն է բացվում 4-5 երեխայով: Հայերի մեծ մասը գնում է... ռուսական դպրոց... Ռուսական դպրոցներում հայերն են ու եզդիները: Վաղը մյուս օր դպրոցների քանակը էլի կկրճատվի, ոչ թէ «կփակեն» այլ կփակվի: Իսկ վայ «հայասերները» նորից վայնասուն կդնեն... Մի հատ հայկական «Վրաստան» շաբաթաթերթ ա լույս տեսնում. դպրոցներում զորով են էդ 50 դրամանոց թերթի մի քանի օրինակ տալիս... Իսկ հայկական թատրոն ոմանք երբեք չեն եղել: Հայասիրություն իրականում չկա, ձևականանություն ա... անկեղծ ու անթաքույց ռուսաստրկություն:

----------

Malxas (28.12.2011), Mephistopheles (15.11.2011), Tig (15.11.2011), Varzor (15.11.2011), zanazan (29.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Նաիրուհի* 
> Գրառմանդ տակ շնորհակալություն եմ դրել, չէի սպասում ինձնից...


Արթ, մենք էս հարցով էլի ենք ժամանակին համակարծիք եղել, ուղղակի դու մենակ տարաձայնություններն ես հիշում, իսկ ես՝ ընդհակառակը  :Wink: 




> Թբիլիսիում, օրինակ, հայկական դպրոցները կիսադատարկ են: Առաջին դասարն է բացվում 4-5 երեխայով: Հայերի մեծ մասը գնում է... ռուսական դպրոց... Ռուսական դպրոցներում հայերն են ու եզդիները: Վաղը մյուս օր դպրոցների քանակը էլի կկրճատվի, ոչ թէ «կփակեն» այլ կփակվի: Իսկ վայ «հայասերները» նորից վայնասուն կդնեն... Մի հատ հայկական «Վրաստան» շաբաթաթերթ ա լույս տեսնում. դպրոցներում զորով են էդ 50 դրամանոց թերթի մի քանի օրինակ տալիս... Իսկ հայկական թատրոն ոմանք երբեք չեն եղել: Հայասիրություն իրականում չկա, ձևականանություն ա... անկեղծ ու անթաքույց ռուսաստրկություն:


Ցավալի բան ես ասում, բայց գիտեմ, որ ճիշտ ես։ Չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչ ասեմ։ Ընդհանրապես թիֆլիսահայությանը վերջերս մի քիչ դժվար եմ հասկանում (մեղմ ասած)։

----------

Varzor (15.11.2011)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Ես սնոտիապաշտ չեմ :Smile:  ուղղակի ինտերնետում այդ դրոշները գտա, իմ կարծիքով լավ կլիներ եթե գտնեի իրար կողքի դրոշներ, չգտա էդ պահին :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Ցավալի բան ես ասում, բայց գիտեմ, որ ճիշտ ես։ Չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչ ասեմ։ Ընդհանրապես թիֆլիսահայությանը վերջերս մի քիչ դժվար եմ հասկանում (մեղմ ասած)։


Պետք էլ չի հասկանալ, ինձ թվում է, թր հասկանալը արդեն իրենք պիտի սկսեն: Թիֆլիսը սարքեցին ու տվին վրացիներին, հիմա էլ իրենք այդտեղ "երկրորդ սորտ" են:
Այո, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հայասիրության մասին բարձրաձայնողների մեծ մասըուղղակի խոսում են մենակ խոսելու կամ աչոկ հավաքելու համար: Իրականությունն ու գործերը այլ բան են ցույց տալիս:

----------

Malxas (28.12.2011), Tig (15.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես սնոտիապաշտ չեմ ուղղակի ինտերնետում այդ դրոշները գտա, իմ կարծիքով լավ կլիներ եթե գտնեի իրար կողքի դրոշներ, չգտա էդ պահին


Սա սնոտիապաշտության հետ չի կապված, այլ ուղղակի ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից մտածված պատրաստված սիմվոլիկա է:

----------


## Մովսես

> Ես սնոտիապաշտ չեմ ուղղակի ինտերնետում այդ դրոշները գտա, իմ կարծիքով լավ կլիներ եթե գտնեի իրար կողքի դրոշներ, չգտա էդ պահին


բա էս մեկը??....
կամ էս



բայց ամենալավը էս մեկն ա

  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (15.11.2011)

----------


## Tig

Մի հատ էս հոդվածը կարդացեք՝ “Учительница заявила, что все негрузины, в первую очередь армяне, являются гостями Грузии”: Կարծում եմ թիֆլիսահայերի մասին ահագին բան կբացահայտեք...

----------

Hayazn (17.11.2011), Varzor (15.11.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Սաակաշվիլուն դատի էին տվել, քանի որ զրկել էր Իվանիշվիլուն և նրա կնոջը Վրաստանի քաղաքականությունից: Երեկ դատարանը որոշում է կայացրել այդ գործով: Սահակաշվիլուն տուգանել են 100 լարիի չափով և Իվանիշվիլու կնոջ քաղաքացիությունը վերականգնել: Իվանիշվիլունը՝ ոչ:

----------

Varzor (28.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Սաակաշվիլուն դատի էին տվել, քանի որ զրկել էր Իվանիշվիլուն և նրա կնոջը Վրաստանի քաղաքականությունից: Երեկ դատարանը որոշում է կայացրել այդ գործով: Սահակաշվիլուն տուգանել են 100 լարիի չափով և Իվանիշվիլու կնոջ քաղաքացիությունը վերականգնել: Իվանիշվիլունը՝ ոչ:


Հետո էլ ասում են Վրաստանում օրենք կա: Նույնն է, ուղղակի գարշոկն է ուրիշ` վրացական է: Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր է, որ այս ամենը տեղի է ունենում ռուսաստանի քաղաքական ներկայացումների ֆոնին:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սաակաշվիլուն դատի էին տվել, քանի որ զրկել էր Իվանիշվիլուն և նրա կնոջը Վրաստանի քաղաքականությունից: Երեկ դատարանը որոշում է կայացրել այդ գործով: Սահակաշվիլուն տուգանել են 100 լարիի չափով և Իվանիշվիլու կնոջ քաղաքացիությունը վերականգնել: Իվանիշվիլունը՝ ոչ:


Ժող, մի հատ խորացեք, նախագային ՏՈՒԳԱՆԵԼ ԵՆ 20 000 դրամով:  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (29.12.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Ժող, մի հատ խորացեք, նախագային ՏՈՒԳԱՆԵԼ ԵՆ 20 000 դրամով:


հարցը էտ 20000ը չի, հարցն էնա որ հակառակորդ կողմը դատը շահել ա/մասամբ/, այ էտ մասն ա պետք շեշտել իմ կարծիքով...

----------

Varzor (29.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> հարցը էտ 20000ը չի, հարցն էնա որ հակառակորդ կողմը դատը շահել ա/մասամբ/, այ էտ մասն ա պետք շեշտել իմ կարծիքով...


Բնական է, որ տուգանքի չափը չի էականը, որ պրեզիդենտ է, հո միլիոններով չեն տուգանելու? Երևի գումարը համարժեք է քաղաքացիություն ստանալու հետ կապված ծախսերին:
Սակայն տարօրինակ է, թե ինչպես է դատարանը մասնակի բավարարել հայցը? Ինչպես են օրենքի տեսանկյունից մեկնաբանում դա վրաստանում? Դե բնական է, որ ընդհանուր մեկնաբանությունը զուտ քաղաքական է` Սաբակաշվիլին ուղղակի մրցակցի օդերն է փակում, մանավանդ որ Իվանիշվիլին համարվում է Ռուսաստանի թեկնածու:

----------


## Lion

Դե ընդհանուր` խելոք դեմագոգիա է - տեսեք, էլի, մենք ինչ արդար ենք, նախագահին տուգանում ենք, բայց... տակից ամեն դեպքում նախագահի օգտին վճիռ են կայացնում  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե ընդհանուր` խելոք դեմագոգիա է - տեսեք, էլի, մենք ինչ արդար ենք, նախագահին տուգանում ենք, բայց... տակից ամեն դեպքում նախագահի օգտին վճիռ են կայացնում


Ինչի էդ որ երկրում տենց չի (Իսրայելը չհաշված  :Wink: )
Մենակ այն երկրներում, որտեղ իրական իշխանությունը պետական իշխանության շարքերում չի` ստվերում է:

----------


## Artgeo

> հարցը էտ 20000ը չի, հարցն էնա որ հակառակորդ կողմը դատը շահել ա/մասամբ/, այ էտ մասն ա պետք շեշտել իմ կարծիքով...


Համաձայն եմ հետդ մասամբ: Իմ կարծիքով երկուսն էլ շեշտելու են, նայած որ տեսանկյունից ես նայում: Ես երկու տեսանկյունից էլ կարևորում եմ, թե՛ զուտ որպես նախադեպ, թե՛ որպես տրյուկ:

----------


## Tig

Ո՞ւր էր, թե նման որակի քաղաքական գործիչներ ունենաինք Հայաստանում...

*Эксклюзивное интервью президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили телеканалу ПИК*

----------

keyboard (20.08.2012), Varzor (20.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (21.09.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> *Эксклюзивное интервью президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили телеканалу ПИК*


Մեր քաղաքական գործիչների որակն ավելի բարձրա, քանզի իրանք Հայաստանը նենց են "ունենում" որ հայերից շատերին դա արդեն ոչ թե նեղումա այլ հաճույքա պատճառում ու դրանց թիվը գնալով շատանումա:
Մեզ որակյալ քաղաքական գործիչներ չեն պետք, մեզ ուղղակի *կուշտ* ղեկավարա պետք, որ չծախվի ու մենակ իրա լորթը չլցնի: 
Միշտ համակրել եմ Սհոյին, կարգին տղայա անկախ ամեն ինչից, մարդը իրա երկիրը շենացնումա, ի հակառակ մերոնց ովքեր երկրին են շինում: Ես ամիսը մի քանի անգամ լինում եմ Վրաստանում, մասնավորապես Թբիլիսիում, ամեն գնալուցս փոփոխությունն ակնհայտա, թեկուզ շենքերի թեկուզ լուսավորության առումով, էլեկտրաէներգիա գնող երկիրա, բայց արտադրողից լավա լուսավորված, ճանապարհները մաքուր, հարթ:
Բայց մեկա չեմ համաձայնվի իրա էն կարծիքին, որ Ռուսաստանը կանգնեց Բուշի կամ են սև տռճեի արած հայտարարությունից, Ռուսաստանը ուղղակի վախացնում էր, ընդ որում միայն վախացնելով ճսահմանափակվեց, ահագին էլ դրախտային տերիտորիա մեջ արեց: Բայց դե իրա պարծենալը ընդունելիա, ինքը իրոք հաղթածա, քանզի մենակ ռուսաստանի բանակը իրա բնակչությունից ավելա, բայց դե մարդը տոռմուզ արեց, թե ոնց ինչ այլ հարցա:
Հ.Գ. Բայց տեսաք, հարցին` "Вы армянин?" բացասական պատասխան չտվեց, բայց դե կարգին կռուտիտ արեց  :Lol2:

----------

Tig (20.08.2012), Varzor (20.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

*Keyborad* ջան, եթե դու Վրաստանում ապրեիր ու ամիսը մի քանի անգամ լինեիր Հայաստանում, աօա միգուցե համակրեիր նաև մեր ՍՍ-ին ու ամեն հաջորդ այցելությանը դրական փոփոխություներ տեսնեյիր ՀՀ-ում  :Wink: 
Ինչպես ասում են` լավ է այնտեղ, որտեղ մենք չկանք: Համ էլ պետք չի տուրիզմը գաղթականության հետ շփոթել:
Բուն վրաստանում կարծիները երկատված են` Սաբակաշվիլու կողմնակիցներ և Իվանաշվիլու կողմնակիցներ: Թե որ կարծիքն է գերակշռում ես չեմ կարող ասել` բավարար ինֆորմացիա չունեմ:
Միայն մի բան կասեմ, որ էդ տղուն կամ հետո արձան են կանգնեցնելու, կամ էլ հավիտյանս նզովելու են ու սարքեն վրացական Վասակ Սյունի: Միջին տարբերակ իրա համար չեմ տեսնում:

Հ.Գ.
Ու էդ կռուտիտի հարցում նրան օգնության հասավ նաև լրագրողը "Արևելյան Վրաստան"-ը հուշելով  :Jpit:

----------


## Tig

> Մեր քաղաքական գործիչների որակն ավելի բարձրա, քանզի իրանք Հայաստանը նենց են "ունենում" որ հայերից շատերին դա արդեն ոչ թե նեղումա այլ հաճույքա պատճառում ու դրանց թիվը գնալով շատանումա:
> Մեզ որակյալ քաղաքական գործիչներ չեն պետք, մեզ ուղղակի *կուշտ* ղեկավարա պետք, որ չծախվի ու մենակ իրա լորթը չլցնի:


Հով ջան, մեզ կուշտ ղեկավարը չի փրկի, ավելի ճիշտ կուշտ ղեկավար չենք կարող ունենալ, քանի որ մեր օլիգարխիկ բառարանից էդ բառի բացատրությունը բացակայում է: Մերոնք կշտանալու ունակ չեն: Ոնցոր ասում են՝ շատ ընլի, քիչ չըլնի... Մարդու աչքը ծակա, մերոնց աչքը՝ *անտակ ծակ*... Մենակ գաղափարին նվիրված մարդիկ կարան ինչոր բան փոխեն: Ուշադրություն դարձրու՝ մարդԻԿ, ոչ թե մարդ: Մի հոգին ոչինչ անել չի կարող, ինչքան էլ նվիրված լինի: Մի հատ շնչի թե չէ, չի հասցնի արտաշնչի...




> .....
> Բայց մեկա չեմ համաձայնվի իրա էն կարծիքին, որ Ռուսաստանը կանգնեց Բուշի կամ են սև տռճեի արած հայտարարությունից, Ռուսաստանը ուղղակի վախացնում էր, ընդ որում միայն վախացնելով ճսահմանափակվեց, ահագին էլ դրախտային տերիտորիա մեջ արեց: Բայց դե իրա պարծենալը ընդունելիա, ինքը իրոք հաղթածա, քանզի մենակ ռուսաստանի բանակը իրա բնակչությունից ավելա, բայց դե մարդը տոռմուզ արեց, թե ոնց ինչ այլ հարցա:


Նրա պնդումների հետ համաձայն լինել չլինելը ուրիշ հարց ա, բայց որ մարդը երկիրը երկիր ա դարձնում, դա փաստ ա: Անկախ նրանից, թե էդ մարդը մեզ դաշնակից ա, թե թշնամի: Ռուսաաստանը միշտ էլ հաբռգած ա եղել ու լինելու է: Ու դրանում մեր մեղքի բաժինը բավականին ծանրակշիռ է:




> Հ.Գ. Բայց տեսաք, հարցին` "Вы армянин?" բացասական պատասխան չտվեց, բայց դե կարգին կռուտիտ արեց


Հա չհերքեց: Բայց բառացի ասեց, որ թքած ունի նման կատեգորիաների վրա: Ու Վրաստանի նման բազմազգ երկիր համար դա իրոք հազարերոդական կարգի հարց է: Ու իրա համար էլ էթնիկ ծագումը չպիտի խոչընդոտ հանդիսանա իրա երկրի շահերն առաջ տանելու հարցերում:

----------

keyboard (20.08.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (21.09.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ...
>  բայց որ մարդը երկիրը երկիր ա դարձնում, դա փաստ ա: ...


Տիգ չան, խոսքը որ փաստերի մասին է? Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների Վրաստանում աճող արտագաղթը? Տնտեսական աճի տեմպերը? Քաղաքական հետապնդումները? Գործազրկության մակարդակը (յանի անկախ միջազգային կազմակերպությունների տվյալներով ՀՀ-ից էլ բարձր է)? Ասֆալ փռելը մերոնք վաղուց գիտեն, մնումա միլիցեքի հարցերը լուծեն ու էդ առումով համարյա Վրաստան ենք:
Ի վերջո մի շատ պարզ ու ակնհայտ ցուցանիշ բերեմ: Պաշտոնական տվյալներով Վրաստանի զբոսաշրջիկների 38%-ը ՀՀ-ից են, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներն են գնում Վրաստան փող ծախսելու, ոչ թե Վրաստանի քաղաքացիները ՀՀ: Իսկ սա ակնառու ցուցյ է տալիս, թե ով ավեի շատ միջոցներ ունի (ավելի շուտ ովա ավելի դուխով պարտքով ու վարկով գնում հանգստանալու  :LOL: )
Բայց միգուցե Սաբակաշվիլու կողմից Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան Վրաստանի ձեռքից բաց թողները իրոք որ լուրջ նախապայման լինի առկա ու տրամադրվող միջոցները մնացած տարածքի զարգացման համար տրամադրելու համար:

----------


## Tig

> *Keyborad* ջան, եթե դու Վրաստանում ապրեիր ու ամիսը մի քանի անգամ լինեիր Հայաստանում, աօա միգուցե համակրեիր նաև մեր ՍՍ-ին ու ամեն հաջորդ այցելությանը դրական փոփոխություներ տեսնեյիր ՀՀ-ում 
> Ինչպես ասում են` լավ է այնտեղ, որտեղ մենք չկանք: Համ էլ պետք չի տուրիզմը գաղթականության հետ շփոթել:
> Բուն վրաստանում կարծիները երկատված են` Սաբակաշվիլու կողմնակիցներ և Իվանաշվիլու կողմնակիցներ: Թե որ կարծիքն է գերակշռում ես չեմ կարող ասել` բավարար ինֆորմացիա չունեմ:
> Միայն մի բան կասեմ, որ էդ տղուն կամ հետո արձան են կանգնեցնելու, կամ էլ հավիտյանս նզովելու են ու սարքեն վրացական Վասակ Սյունի: Միջին տարբերակ իրա համար չեմ տեսնում:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ու էդ կռուտիտի հարցում նրան օգնության հասավ նաև լրագրողը "Արևելյան Վրաստան"-ը հուշելով


Վարզոր ջան, ի տարբերություն Վրաստանի, եթե դու ասում ես Սաակաշվիլիի կողմնակիցներ, ապա Հայաստանում կողմնակիցներ բառը չի կարելի օգտագործել, այլ միայն իշխանական կերակրատաշտից օգտվողներ: Այ մեր մոտ մենակ իրանք կարան գոհ լինեն, մնացածները հաստատ դժգոհ են, ու հաստատ հիմնավոր դժգոհ են:

Որպես Հայաստանին ոչ դաշնակից և հակառակ շահեր ունեցող երկիր, ես էլ չեմ սիրում Վրաստանին: Բայց որ նրանց "հայկական ծագում" ունեցող ղեկավարը որպես լավ քաղաքական գործիչ ու առաջնորդ արժանի է հարգանքի դա փաստ է:

----------

keyboard (20.08.2012), Varzor (20.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> *Keyborad* ջան, եթե դու Վրաստանում ապրեիր ու ամիսը մի քանի անգամ լինեիր Հայաստանում, աօա միգուցե համակրեիր նաև մեր ՍՍ-ին ու ամեն հաջորդ այցելությանը դրական փոփոխություներ տեսնեյիր ՀՀ-ում 
> Ինչպես ասում են` լավ է այնտեղ, որտեղ մենք չկանք: Համ էլ պետք չի տուրիզմը գաղթականության հետ շփոթել:


Չէ ապեր, սխալվում ես, նախ ես, որպես տուրիստ չեմ գնում, այլ գործերով, ու նայում եմ ոչ թե որպես տուրիստ այլ որպես բնակիչ, ով կուզներ ապրել Վրաստանում:
Ապեր, ես տեսքին չեմ խաբնվում, ես տեսնում եմ ընդեղ ոնցա իրականում ամեն ինչ ու համեմատական անցկացնել Հայաստանի հետ հաստատ չեմ կարա;




> Բուն վրաստանում կարծիները երկատված են` Սաբակաշվիլու կողմնակիցներ և Իվանաշվիլու կողմնակիցներ: Թե որ կարծիքն է գերակշռում ես չեմ կարող ասել` բավարար ինֆորմացիա չունեմ:
> Միայն մի բան կասեմ, որ էդ տղուն կամ հետո արձան են կանգնեցնելու, կամ էլ հավիտյանս նզովելու են ու սարքեն վրացական Վասակ Սյունի: Միջին տարբերակ իրա համար չեմ տեսնում:
> Հ.Գ.
> Ու էդ կռուտիտի հարցում նրան օգնության հասավ նաև լրագրողը "Արևելյան Վրաստան"-ը հուշելով


Եղբայր եթե դու ԶԼՄ-ներից ես մանում վրաստանի ներքաղաքական վիճակի մասին, ապա ես հենց վրաստանում ու ժողովրդի տարբեր ներկայացուցչներից եմ իմանում դրա մասին:
Չեմ ուզում շատ ծավալվեմ, բայց սեթական վերլուծությունը ինձ թույլա տալիս համոզված լինել նրանում, որ Իվանիշվիլի թե Սահակաշվիլի դրանք նույնն են, ուղղակի էն, որ ժողովուրդը մի քիչ մեր բոյով ախպորից հոգնելա, էդ հանգամանքն էլ դրդումա նրան, որ Սհոն "նահանջի", բայց ապ, երբեք չհավատաս, որ տենց սարքած երկիրը կտա ու կգնա: Իվանիշվիլին շատ հարուստա, տեսածա,կուշտա Սհոն էլ հաստատ հիմար չի:
Ասածիս ամենավառ ապացույցը սահմանադրական ռեֆորմներն են, իսկ թե ինչ կա դրանցում կմանարամասնեմ, եթե ուզես :Wink:

----------

Tig (20.08.2012), Varzor (20.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց որ նրանց "հայկական ծագում" ունեցող ղեկավարը որպես* լավ քաղաքական գործիչ ու առաջնորդ* արժանի է հարգանքի դա փաստ է:


Քաղաքական գործչի պահով ժամանակը ցույց կտա, բայց առաջնորդի պահով մի քիչ չափազանցնում ես երևի:
Չնայած... եթե հաշվի առնենք Սաբաաշվիլու փախուստի կադրերը ու դրան հետևած բանակի փախուստը, ապա մարդը կարգին էլ առաջնորդ է  :Jpit:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ չան, խոսքը որ փաստերի մասին է? Ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների Վրաստանում աճող արտագաղթը? Տնտեսական աճի տեմպերը? Քաղաքական հետապնդումները? Գործազրկության մակարդակը (յանի անկախ միջազգային կազմակերպությունների տվյալներով ՀՀ-ից էլ բարձր է)? Ասֆալ փռելը մերոնք վաղուց գիտեն, մնումա միլիցեքի հարցերը լուծեն ու էդ առումով համարյա Վրաստան ենք:
> Ի վերջո մի շատ պարզ ու ակնհայտ ցուցանիշ բերեմ: Պաշտոնական տվյալներով Վրաստանի զբոսաշրջիկների 38%-ը ՀՀ-ից են, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներն են գնում Վրաստան փող ծախսելու, ոչ թե Վրաստանի քաղաքացիները ՀՀ: Իսկ սա ակնառու ցուցյ է տալիս, թե ով ավեի շատ միջոցներ ունի (ավելի շուտ ովա ավելի դուխով պարտքով ու վարկով գնում հանգստանալու )


Վարզոր ջան էդ պաշտոնական տվյալների հղումները կարո՞ղ ես դնել այստեղ: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:
Ճիշտ է ես Վրաստանում չեմ լինում, բայց կարծիքս մեկ երկուսի ասելով չի ձևավորվել: Շատ շատերն են այդպես կարծում: Ու դա արդեն իսկ թույլ է տալիս կարծիքս համարել հիմնավոր: Մերոնք էլ Վրաստան են գնում հանգստանալու, ոչ թե որ դուխով են կամ հարուստ, այլ որ ընդեղ էժան է:




> Բայց միգուցե Սաբակաշվիլու կողմից Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան Վրաստանի ձեռքից բաց թողները իրոք որ լուրջ նախապայման լինի առկա ու տրամադրվող միջոցները մնացած տարածքի զարգացման համար տրամադրելու համար:


Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի կորուստը բնականաբար մեծ կորուստ է, բայց մարդը բերանացի ասեց, որ էդ տարածքները սենց թե նենց փաստացի մինչ այդ էլ Ռուսաստանն էր վերահսկում, գումարած դրան Աջարիան: Այսինքն վրացիները Աջարիան հետ վերցնելով "կորցրեցին" Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան, որոնք սենց թե նենց արդեն իսկ կորցված էին:

----------

keyboard (20.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ ապեր, սխալվում ես, նախ ես, որպես տուրիստ չեմ գնում, այլ գործերով, ու նայում եմ ոչ թե որպես տուրիստ այլ որպես բնակիչ, ով կուզներ ապրել Վրաստանում:
> Ապեր, ես տեսքին չեմ խաբնվում, ես տեսնում եմ ընդեղ ոնցա իրականում ամեն ինչ ու համեմատական անցկացնել Հայաստանի հետ հաստատ չեմ կարա;


Բա ինչի չես ապրում Վրաստանում, եթե ուզում ես?
Այ այս գրառմանս մեջ որոշակի ընդունված չափանիշներ եմ նշել, ըստ որի երկրի վիճակը կարելի է գնահատել: ՄԻջազգային "անկախ" կազմակերպությունների գնահատականներով Վրաստանը ՀՀ-ից առաջ է միայն ժողովրդավարության չափանիշով:



> Եղբայր եթե դու ԶԼՄ-ներից ես մանում վրաստանի ներքաղաքական վիճակի մասին, ապա ես հենց վրաստանում ու ժողովրդի տարբեր ներկայացուցչներից եմ իմանում դրա մասին:
> Չեմ ուզում շատ ծավալվեմ, բայց սեթական վերլուծությունը ինձ թույլա տալիս համոզված լինել նրանում, որ Իվանիշվիլի թե Սահակաշվիլի դրանք նույնն են, ուղղակի էն, որ ժողովուրդը մի քիչ մեր բոյով ախպորից հոգնելա, էդ հանգամանքն էլ դրդումա նրան, որ Սհոն "նահանջի", բայց ապ, երբեք չհավատաս, որ տենց սարքած երկիրը կտա ու կգնա: Իվանիշվիլին շատ հարուստա, տեսածա,կուշտա Սհոն էլ հաստատ հիմար չի:
> Ասածիս ամենավառ ապացույցը սահմանադրական ռեֆորմներն են, իսկ թե ինչ կա դրանցում կմանարամասնեմ, եթե ուզես


Եղբայր, ես կարծեմ նշեցի, որ բավարար ինֆորմացիա չունեմ: բայց եղածն էլ մենակ ԶԼՄ-ներից չեմ ստանում: Ներկայացրածդ էլ վերլուծությունը շատ հետաքրքիր է ու մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս:
Սահմանադրական ռեֆորմների պահով մանրամասնել պետք չի: Գլխավորը շեշտում են պառլամենտականին անցումը, ինչը ենթադրում է, որ նույնիսկ եթե Սաբակաշվիլին չանցնի, Իվանիշվիլին և նրա հաջորդները չեն ունենա նույնածաված իշխանությունը:

----------

keyboard (20.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան էդ պաշտոնական տվյալների հղումները կարո՞ղ ես դնել այստեղ: Նախապես շնորհակալություն:
> Ճիշտ է ես Վրաստանում չեմ լինում, բայց կարծիքս մեկ երկուսի ասելով չի ձևավորվել: Շատ շատերն են այդպես կարծում: Ու դա արդեն իսկ թույլ է տալիս կարծիքս համարել հիմնավոր: Մերոնք էլ Վրաստան են գնում հանգստանալու, ոչ թե որ դուխով են կամ հարուստ, այլ որ ընդեղ էժան է:


Հղում չեմ կարող դնել, որովհետև հեռուստատեսային նորություն էր ու դա անցած տարվա տվյալներն էին: Հա, ներող մեկլ էլ նշեմ, որ խոսքը 2011թ. -ի օգոստոսին էր վերաբերվում
Այս տարի զբոսաշրջության մեծ աճ են ունեցեել Վրաստանում և հարաբերակցույթունը մի քիչ փոփոխվել է, սակայն Վրաստան այցելողների ցանկում ՀՀ քաղաքացիները էլի բարձր տեղերում են:
Դա արդեն Վրաստանի պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությունից է զբոսաշրջության վերաբերյալ:
http://online-tv.am/content/%D5%B0%D...2%D5%B4-%D5%A7
Հայ զբոսաշրջիկների թիվը Վրաստանում շարունակում է աճել: Միայն երկաթողով գնացողների քանակն արդեն ինչ-որ բան ասում է:
http://mardik.am/am/%D5%BF%D5%B6%D5%...87%D5%B8%D6%80
Գների հետ կապված այստեղ:



> Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի կորուստը բնականաբար մեծ կորուստ է, բայց մարդը բերանացի ասեց, որ էդ տարածքները սենց թե նենց փաստացի մինչ այդ էլ Ռուսաստանն էր վերահսկում, գումարած դրան Աջարիան: Այսինքն վրացիները Աջարիան հետ վերցնելով "կորցրեցին" Օսեթիան ու Աբխազիան, որոնք սենց թե նենց արդեն իսկ կորցված էին:


Դե հա, վատ պարողին միշտ էլ խանգարող բան կա: Դե կարելի է ասել, որ արդեն կորցրած էին: Բայց էն վախտերով էլ ուրիշ բաներ էր ասում:
Պուտինն էլ 2008-ի դեպքերի 4 ամյակի կապակցությամբ պրիզնատ չեկավ, որ իրենք Վրացական ագրեսիային հակազդելու պլանը վաղուց էին մշակել?
Փաստացի մինչև 1991թ,-ը ռուսաստանը պաշտոնապես վերահսկում էր ամբող Վրաստանը, ուստի որ հանկարծ մի օր սաղ երկիրը վարի տան կարող են էդ ատազկով արդարանալ "դե մենք վրաստանը կորցրեցինք դեռևս մի քանի 100 տարի առաջ, շանսերը քիչ էին ..." ու էլի նմանատիպ "ճշմարտություններ":

----------


## keyboard

> Բա ինչի չես ապրում Վրաստանում, եթե ուզում ես?


Չէի ուզի առաջ ընկնել, բայց մեժդուպռոչիմ ասեմ, "բա ինչի" հարցիդ չեմ պատասխանի, զուտ անձնական հարթության մեջա դրա համար, բայց ասեմ, որ նե զա գառամի, որ ես կսկեմ ընդեղ ապրել:




> Այ այս գրառմանս մեջ որոշակի ընդունված չափանիշներ եմ նշել, ըստ որի երկրի վիճակը կարելի է գնահատել: ՄԻջազգային "անկախ" կազմակերպությունների գնահատականներով Վրաստանը ՀՀ-ից առաջ է միայն ժողովրդավարության չափանիշով:


Ապ, էդ նույն անկախ միջազգային փառչակնոցների չափանիշներով էլ, մայիսին Հասյատանում անցան արդար,թափանցիկ,առանց կաշառքի օրենսդիրիր ընտրություններ, հիմի, ես էդ հղումը դնեմ ամերիկահայերի առաջ ու սկսեմ ապացուցել, որ ՀՀ-ն սեքսի պետությունա իրա ընտրություններով?
Չէ էլի Աշոտ ջան, դրանց փաթթել մի կողմ գցելա պետք, մի 2 չոլախ ու կյանքից հոգնածի ասածը էս դեպքում ասնավանի չի: Վրաստանի պարագայում դա չի աշխատում, Վրաստանը ակնհայտա զարգանում:
Հասարակ օրինակ` իմ ավտոյին, ստեղ մաքսազերծման համար վճարել եմ 2100 դոլար, մեքենան գնել եմ 2500 ով, իսկ վրաստանում իմ մեքնենան 650 դոլարով կմաքսազերծեի, դրա մեջ կներառվեր նաև գրանցումը ու մեր չափանիշներով ասած թույն համարները:
Ինչա պետք հասարակ քաղաքացուն, հենց նման բաներ, թեկուզ աչք փակելու համար բայց պետքա: Մնացած տարբերությունները ինձանից լավ գիտես կարծում եմ:




> Եղբայր, ես կարծեմ նշեցի, որ բավարար ինֆորմացիա չունեմ: բայց եղածն էլ մենակ ԶԼՄ-ներից չեմ ստանում: Ներկայացրածդ էլ վերլուծությունը շատ հետաքրքիր է ու մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս:
> Սահմանադրական ռեֆորմների պահով մանրամասնել պետք չի: Գլխավորը շեշտում են պառլամենտականին անցումը, ինչը ենթադրում է, որ նույնիսկ եթե Սաբակաշվիլին չանցնի, Իվանիշվիլին և նրա հաջորդները չեն ունենա նույնածաված իշխանությունը:


Աբրիս, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, ընդեղի թե օրենսդիր, թե գործադիր մարմինը նվիրված են ու աշխատասեր:
Ապ, ես խոսում էի ընդեղի պատգամավորներից մեկի, ազգանունը չնշեմ, եղբոր տղայի հետ, մտերիմ ենք, ասեց "Мне надо приехать в Ереван и купить права на вождение." Ասում եմ արա,հոպարդ պատգամավորա մի հատ ասա մի բան անի, ասումա ինչ ես ասում, տենց բան չկա, պտի գնամ հերթ կանգնեմ, քննություն տամ ու նոր պռավա հանեմ, ասումա սկի հերթս առաջ չի կարա քցի: Դե հիմի ախպեր, արի ու համեմատի մեր չքնաղ երկրի հետ:





> Հղում չեմ կարող դնել, որովհետև հեռուստատեսային նորություն էր ու դա անցած տարվա տվյալներն էին: Հա, ներող մեկլ էլ նշեմ, որ խոսքը 2011թ. -ի օգոստոսին էր վերաբերվում
> Այս տարի զբոսաշրջության մեծ աճ են ունեցեել Վրաստանում և հարաբերակցույթունը մի քիչ փոփոխվել է, սակայն Վրաստան այցելողների ցանկում ՀՀ քաղաքացիները էլի բարձր տեղերում են:
> Դա արդեն Վրաստանի պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությունից է զբոսաշրջության վերաբերյալ:
> http://online-tv.am/content/%D5%B0%D...2%D5%B4-%D5%A7
> Հայ զբոսաշրջիկների թիվը Վրաստանում շարունակում է աճել: Միայն երկաթողով գնացողների քանակն արդեն ինչ-որ բան ասում է:
> http://mardik.am/am/%D5%BF%D5%B6%D5%...87%D5%B8%D6%80
> Գների հետ կապված այստեղ:


Աշոտ ախպեր, դու լուրջ հավատում ես, որ հայերի Բաթում-Քոբուլեթի ծախսած փողերը ինչ որ նշանակություն ունեն վրաստանի բյուջեի մեջ կամ Վրաստանում դա էնքան կշիռ ունեցող թիվա, որ Վրաստանում դրանով եղանակա փոխվում? Կյանքում չեմ հավատա,որ դու էդքան միամիտ ես:
Ախպեր, մի օր կազմակերպի իջնենք ձոր` Նաբերեժնի մի մի շիշ պիվա դմփցնենք ու դու նայի ձորի ռեսորանների դեմը ինչա կատարվում, ու դա աշխատանքային օրերին իսկ հանգստյան օրերի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում նույնն էլ սևանում, բա ախպեր հիմի դու ուզում ես ասես, որ հայերը Վրաստանում ավելի շատ են ծախսում քան ըստե ու էդ փողով վրացիք բան են առաջ գցում? Լավ էլի, էդ միամտությունա առնվազն: Ախպեր էդ երկիրը որ ոչմիբան չունենա, Հայաստան ու Ադրբեջան գնացող ֆուռերը հերիք են էդ երկիրը պահելու համար, ծովն ու մնացածը չեմ ասում:
Մեկ էլ չեմ կարում հասկանամ էն մարդկանց, ով ասում ա, որ հայերը գնում են Վրաստան կամ Թուրքիա ու ընդեղ փողոր են ծախսում ու էդ երկրները մեր հաշվին հարստանում են, ծիծաղալույա, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ, թուրքը մեծապես թքած ունի ստեղից գնացած տուրիս հայի ծախսած 2-3000 դոլարի վրա, լուրջ, էդ անտեր բոսֆորի նեղուցում հայաստանի ավտոներից շատ նավ կա, էդ ինչ թիվա պատկերացնում եք? ու էդքանը տեսնելով ես հավատամ, որ տուրիստ գնացած մի քանի հարյուր հայի ծախսած փողով թուրքիան զարգանում ու բարգավաճումա?  :LOL:

----------

Tig (21.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012), Արէա (21.08.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (21.09.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Աշոտ ախպեր, դու լուրջ հավատում ես, որ հայերի Բաթում-Քոբուլեթի ծախսած փողերը ինչ որ նշանակություն ունեն վրաստանի բյուջեի մեջ կամ Վրաստանում դա էնքան կշիռ ունեցող թիվա, որ Վրաստանում դրանով եղանակա փոխվում? Կյանքում չեմ հավատա,որ դու էդքան միամիտ ես:
> Ախպեր, մի օր կազմակերպի իջնենք ձոր` Նաբերեժնի մի մի շիշ պիվա դմփցնենք ու դու նայի ձորի ռեսորանների դեմը ինչա կատարվում, ու դա աշխատանքային օրերին իսկ հանգստյան օրերի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում նույնն էլ սևանում, բա ախպեր հիմի դու ուզում ես ասես, որ հայերը Վրաստանում ավելի շատ են ծախսում քան ըստե ու էդ փողով վրացիք բան են առաջ գցում? Լավ էլի, էդ միամտությունա առնվազն: Ախպեր էդ երկիրը որ ոչմիբան չունենա, Հայաստան ու Ադրբեջան գնացող ֆուռերը հերիք են էդ երկիրը պահելու համար, ծովն ու մնացածը չեմ ասում:
> Մեկ էլ չեմ կարում հասկանամ էն մարդկանց, ով ասում ա, որ հայերը գնում են Վրաստան կամ Թուրքիա ու ընդեղ փողոր են ծախսում ու էդ երկրները մեր հաշվին հարստանում են, ծիծաղալույա, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ, թուրքը մեծապես թքած ունի ստեղից գնացած տուրիս հայի ծախսած 2-3000 դոլարի վրա, լուրջ, էդ անտեր բոսֆորի նեղուցում հայաստանի ավտոներից շատ նավ կա, էդ ինչ թիվա պատկերացնում եք? ու էդքանը տեսնելով ես հավատամ, որ տուրիստ գնացած մի քանի հարյուր հայի ծախսած փողով թուրքիան զարգանում ու բարգավաճումա?


Էս խասյաթա իմ ասածները ուրիշ կերպ ներկայացնելը?
Իմ ասածը ոչ այն էր, որ Վրաստանը մեր տուրիստներից հարստանում է, ոչ էլ այն էր, որ հայերը Վրաստանում ավելի շատ փող են ծախսում: Ուշադիր չես կարդացել:
ՀՀ քաղաքացիները տարեկան մոտ 50մլն ԱՄՆ դոլարին համարժեք եկամուտներ են բերում Վրաստանի *քաղաքացիներին*, ոչ թե անմիջապես բյուջեին, այն քաղաքացիներին, որոնք սաղ տարին անկյալի պես ալարում են գործ անել ու տուրիստների բերած եկամուտն իրենց համար զգալի է համարվում: Դու շատ ես եղել, հետները խոսա, տես 2008-ի տուրիստների չգնալը ոնց է խփելի իրենց գրպաններին:
Բայց բյուջեի համեմատականով մենք հետ ենք
http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_economy_4381.html

1. ՀՀ քաղաքացիները գնում են Վրաստան փող ծախսելու ավելի շատ, քան վրացիք էն գալիս ՀՀ ու դրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ֆինանսական վիճակի համեմատաբար ավելի լավ լինելն է:
2. Բնականաբար միջին վճարունակության ՀՀ քաղաքացին անհամեմատ ավելի շատ գումարներ է ծախսում հենց հայրենիքում, դա քննարկման ենթակա չի:
3. Թուրքիայի մասին բառ անգամ չեմ ասել, բայց էդ թուրքական հանգստավայրի շարքային աշխատողները լավ էլ յալվար են ցանկացած զբոսաշրջիկի գրպանից դուրս եկող գումարներին, այդ թվում և հայերի:

Խնդիրը գիտես ինչումն է, որ երկրի վիճակը գնահատում եք միայն սուբյեկտիվ  գործոններով: Մեկին իրա աֆտոնա հուզում, մեկին առանց փող պռավա ստանալը: Այո, դրնք բոլորը գործոններ են, բայց եթե այդպես է, ինչու է Վրաստանում նորից շարունակվում արտագաղթը (բայց դե մերին չի հասնի)? Ինչու են մարդիկ գնում հարևան "թշնամի" երկրներում աշխատանք ու կյանք փնտրելու?
բան չունեմ ասելու, միգուցե աշխատում են երկրի վիճակը բարելավելու ուղղությամբ, ու եթե իրոք այս տեմպերով շարունակեն բավականին կբարելավվի վիճակը: Բայց *փաստացի ներկայում* Վրաստանը տարածքներ կորցրած, պատերազմ տանուլ տված ու քայքայված տնտեսությամբ երկիր է, որի պետական պարտքը ու բյուջեի դեֆիցիտը հաստատ ՀՀ-ից շատ են, գործազրկության մակարդակն ավելի բարձր:
Քո ասած ավտոյի օրինակը բերեմ: Վրացու ավտոն հայնա գնում ու առնում ավելի թանկով, որովհետև ավելի շատ փող ունի և/կամ ավելի աշխատող է:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ միջազգային կառույցները ասում են, որ ՀՀ-ում արդար ընտրություններ են անցել, ապա դա համապատասխանում է իրականությունը` որոշիչ կեղծիքներ չեն եղել, մարդիկ ինքնակամ են ընտրել:
Բայց հենց նույն միջազգայինը պնդում է, որ Վրաստանը ՀՀ-ից իր ոլորտների զարգացվածությամբ միայն ժողովրդավարության ոլորտով է գերազանցում:

----------

keyboard (21.08.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Էս խասյաթա իմ ասածները ուրիշ կերպ ներկայացնելը?
> Իմ ասածը ոչ այն էր, որ Վրաստանը մեր տուրիստներից հարստանում է, ոչ էլ այն էր, որ հայերը Վրաստանում ավելի շատ փող են ծախսում: Ուշադիր չես կարդացել:
> ՀՀ քաղաքացիները տարեկան մոտ 50մլն ԱՄՆ դոլարին համարժեք եկամուտներ են բերում Վրաստանի *քաղաքացիներին*, ոչ թե անմիջապես բյուջեին, այն քաղաքացիներին, որոնք սաղ տարին անկյալի պես ալարում են գործ անել ու տուրիստների բերած եկամուտն իրենց համար զգալի է համարվում: Դու շատ ես եղել, հետները խոսա, տես 2008-ի տուրիստների չգնալը ոնց է խփելի իրենց գրպաններին:
> Բայց բյուջեի համեմատականով մենք հետ ենք
> http://www.1in.am/arm/armenia_economy_4381.html


Խոսել եմ, գիտեմ, անգամ անցյալ տարվա հայերի քչությունը երևում էր իրանց վրամ բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի զուտ նրա համար, որ Վրաստանում փող չծախսենք կամ իրանց համար լավ չլինի չգնանք ընդեղ ու չհանգստանանք:




> 1. ՀՀ քաղաքացիները գնում են Վրաստան փող ծախսելու ավելի շատ, քան վրացիք էն գալիս ՀՀ ու դրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ ՀՀ քաղաքացիների ֆինանսական վիճակի համեմատաբար ավելի լավ լինելն է:


Չէի ասի, օրինակ կարաս ինձ ասես, վրացին գա Հայաստան ինչ անի?  Իրանք ծով ունեն, Թուրքիայի պես երկրի հետ մի վարկյանում անցնվող սահման ունեն, Հայաստան գա ինչ ունի ստեղ անելու?




> 2. Բնականաբար միջին վճարունակության ՀՀ քաղաքացին անհամեմատ ավելի շատ գումարներ է ծախսում հենց հայրենիքում, դա քննարկման ենթակա չի:


Դե բա ասում ես, էլի ինչի մասինա խոսքը:




> 3. Թուրքիայի մասին բառ անգամ չեմ ասել, բայց էդ թուրքական հանգստավայրի շարքային աշխատողները լավ էլ յալվար են ցանկացած զբոսաշրջիկի գրպանից դուրս եկող գումարներին, այդ թվում և հայերի:


Էդ ոչ թե շարքային աշխատողներն են յալվար, այլ "восток дело тонкое" իրանք չարչի են, առևտրական, առուծախին սովոր դրա համար էլ դա հենց մեր համար խորթ է:




> Խնդիրը գիտես ինչումն է, որ երկրի վիճակը գնահատում եք միայն սուբյեկտիվ  գործոններով: Մեկին իրա աֆտոնա հուզում, մեկին առանց փող պռավա ստանալը: Այո, դրնք բոլորը գործոններ են, բայց եթե այդպես է, ինչու է Վրաստանում նորից շարունակվում արտագաղթը (բայց դե մերին չի հասնի)? Ինչու են մարդիկ գնում հարևան "թշնամի" երկրներում աշխատանք ու կյանք փնտրելու?
> բան չունեմ ասելու, միգուցե աշխատում են երկրի վիճակը բարելավելու ուղղությամբ, ու եթե իրոք այս տեմպերով շարունակեն բավականին կբարելավվի վիճակը: Բայց *փաստացի ներկայում* Վրաստանը տարածքներ կորցրած, պատերազմ տանուլ տված ու քայքայված տնտեսությամբ երկիր է, որի պետական պարտքը ու բյուջեի դեֆիցիտը հաստատ ՀՀ-ից շատ են, գործազրկության մակարդակն ավելի բարձր:
> Քո ասած ավտոյի օրինակը բերեմ: Վրացու ավտոն հայնա գնում ու առնում ավելի թանկով, որովհետև ավելի շատ փող ունի և/կամ ավելի աշխատող է:


Արտագաղթի ամենամեծ պատճառներից մեկը նայա, որ հենց մեր բոյով ախպերը նշեց "очень трудно грузина привезти к тому, что бы он платил налоги" այ սրա համար էլ գնում են, քանզի անօրեն բան անելը վրաստանում պրակտիկորեն անհնարա, էն խավի մասինա խոսքը, որը որ պիտի հարկեր թաքցնեով հարստանա:
Իրանք շատ դեպքերում գիտես ինչի են Սհոյից դժգոհ, որտև ոչ մի օրենք լազեյկա չունի, սաղ հստակա, արել ես, քա*-ը կերել ես, դե տղամարդկություն ունեցի մարսի:
Դու մոռանում ես, որ Վրաստանի տարածքն ու բնակչությունը ավելի են քան մեր երկիրը ու արտաքին պարտքն ու գործազրկությունը համեմատել մեր հետ սկի էլ տեղին չի, ընդ որում, ըդեղ հստակ քայլեր են արվում էդ երևույթների դեմ, իսկ մեր մոտ?
Հայը վրացու ավտոն թանկով չի առնում, անհամեմատ էժանա առնում, ոնց կարա հայը գնա թանկա ավտո առնի, հենա ստեղից կառնի: Չէ, էդ նրաինց չի որ մենք ավելի հարուստ ենք ու լավ ենք ապրում, էդ նրաինցա, որ մենք լոպաս ենք, հագնելու նասկի չունենք X6 ենք քշում, ապառիկով, սրան նրան քցելով, բանկերում ճռալով ու սենց, իսկ վրացին էդ ամենը հաշվի ա առնում, գնա նայի, տես քանի ջիպ կտեսնես քշվող, քանի ավտո, որ մատոռը 2 ից մեծա, չկա ապ, շատ քիչ են, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վրացին աղքատա, չէ, նրա համար, որ վրացին հաշվենկատա, շատ ա ծախսում բենզին չի քշում ախպեր, քիչ ծախսողնա քշում  :Wink:  իսկ մենք, ինչ ենք անում, գնում կալոնկեն պասպոռտ ու ոսկի ցեպ թողոլով բանզին ենք լցնում ախպեր:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ միջազգային կառույցները ասում են, որ ՀՀ-ում արդար ընտրություններ են անցել, ապա դա համապատասխանում է իրականությունը` որոշիչ կեղծիքներ չեն եղել, մարդիկ ինքնակամ են ընտրել:
> Բայց հենց նույն միջազգայինը պնդում է, որ Վրաստանը ՀՀ-ից իր ոլորտների զարգացվածությամբ միայն ժողովրդավարության ոլորտով է գերազանցում:


Ինչ լավա, որ ապուշի հայացքով մի քանի բձի ասածը էդքան դուրդ եկելա ու դու իրանց ասածը ճշմարտություն ես համարում, զաստավիտով ու կաշառքով ու եսիմինչով ընտրված իշխանւոթյունը դու համարում ես արդար ընտրված? որ կեղծիք չի եղել, վերջ հա? սաղ արդարա?
Այո Վրաստանում շատ ոլորտներ կան, որ քարե դարի շրաջանում են,հենց մեկը սպասարկման ոլորտը, բայց դա նույնպես ժողովրդից է գալիս, իրանց տենցա հարմար տենց են ապրում: Բայց դրսի պահանջներից ելնելով դրանք բոլոն էլ կշտկվեն ժամանակի ընթացքում:

----------

Tig (21.08.2012), Varzor (21.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հայը վրացու ավտոն թանկով չի առնում, անհամեմատ էժանա առնում, ոնց կարա հայը գնա թանկա ավտո առնի, հենա ստեղից կառնի: Չէ, էդ նրաինց չի որ մենք ավելի հարուստ ենք ու լավ ենք ապրում, էդ նրաինցա, որ մենք լոպաս ենք, հագնելու նասկի չունենք X6 ենք քշում, ապառիկով, սրան նրան քցելով, բանկերում ճռալով ու սենց, իսկ վրացին էդ ամենը հաշվի ա առնում, գնա նայի, տես քանի ջիպ կտեսնես քշվող, քանի ավտո, որ մատոռը 2 ից մեծա, չկա ապ, շատ քիչ են, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ վրացին աղքատա, չէ, նրա համար, որ վրացին հաշվենկատա, շատ ա ծախսում բենզին չի քշում ախպեր, քիչ ծախսողնա քշում  իսկ մենք, ինչ ենք անում, գնում կալոնկեն պասպոռտ ու ոսկի ցեպ թողոլով բանզին ենք լցնում ախպեր:


Ոնց թանկ չի առնում? Բա վրացու քյարը որնա, որ ավտոյա բերում ու ծախում? Չեմ ասում, թե ՀՀ գներից թանկա առնում, բայց առնում է ավելի թանկ, քան վրացին է առնում դրսից  :Wink: 
Ու մենակ ինձ մի համոզի, որ մենք լոպազ ենք, իսկ վրացիք չէ: Ընեցն վրացիներ եմ տեսել, որ հայերը դեռ շատ պիտի հաց ու պանիր ուտեն: Ու զաթի վրացիք լոպազանալուց բացի ուրիշ բան անել գիտեն?  :Jpit: 
Մի ամիս առաջ մեկի հետ խոսում էի, համոզում էր, որ հիմա իրենք ավելի ուժեղ են ու պիտի Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան ետվերադարձնեն, և եթե հանկարծ ռուսը խանտվի քիթը ջարդելու են  :LOL: 

Իսկ արտագաղթի պատճառները հաստատ սխալ ես նշում: Ցանկացած երկրում էլ արտագաղթողների մեջ մի մաս կազմում է կրիմինալը, որին կամ նեղում են կամ էլ չի կարողանում իր ուզածի պես "դրսևորվել": Բայց փաստացի, ցանկացած տեղից արտագաղթում են ավելի լավ ու բարեկեցիկ կյանք փնտրելու համար: Սա այսպես է եղել պատմության բոլոր ժամանակներում ու տենց էլ կլինի: Սա միայն չի վերաբերվում բռնագաղթածներին:
Իսկ ավելի լավ կյանքի ձգտողների մեջ շատ փոքր տոկոս են կազմում ներանք, ովքեր համեմատաբար բարեկեցիկ են, բայց ավելի լավ են ուզում ապրել: Հիմնականում իջինից ցածր կյանքով ապրող մարդիկ են, որոնք դեռ ինչ-որ բան ունեն ձեռներին, որ երկիրը կարողանան լքել:
Ջիպերի պահով, ներող հեքիաթի նման եղավ, որովեհտև քո ասած հաշվենկատությունը լավ կյանքից չի գալիս: Չեմ կարծում, որ վերջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում վրաստանում մարդկանց էությունը փոխվել է: Բան չունեմ ասելու 90-ականների համեմատ շատ բան է փոխվել, բայց ոչ մարդիկ:
Վրաստանի տարածքը թղթի վրայա մեծ, իրականում մեզանից էդքան էլ մեծ չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ԼՂՀ-ն փաստացի մեր հետ նույն բյուջեից է օգտվում:
Նույնն էլ վերաբերվում է բնակչությանը:



> Ինչ լավա, որ ապուշի հայացքով մի քանի բձի ասածը էդքան դուրդ եկելա ու դու իրանց ասածը ճշմարտություն ես համարում, զաստավիտով ու կաշառքով ու եսիմինչով ընտրված իշխանւոթյունը դու համարում ես արդար ընտրված? որ կեղծիք չի եղել, վերջ հա? սաղ արդարա?
> Այո Վրաստանում շատ ոլորտներ կան, որ քարե դարի շրաջանում են,հենց մեկը սպասարկման ոլորտը, բայց դա նույնպես ժողովրդից է գալիս, իրանց տենցա հարմար տենց են ապրում: Բայց դրսի պահանջներից ելնելով դրանք բոլոն էլ կշտկվեն ժամանակի ընթացքում:


Եղբայր, փաստացի ընտրութոյւնների պրոցեսի ընթացքում տեղի գտած որոշակի խախտումները այնպիսին են եղել, որ չէին կարող ազդել արդյունքների վրա: Դա նույնիսկ ընդիմությունն է ընդունել:
Այո, ամեն ինչ արդար է` մարդիկ ինքնակամ վաճառվել են: Իսկ ենք ազատ ու ժողովրդավար երկիր ենք` ով ոնց ոզում է, կարող է վաճառվել  :Jpit: 

Բա որ էդ քո ասածները ապուշ են, խի են սաղովի ռեգիոնով նայում էդ ապուշների բերնից դւորս եկած բառին? ՄԻգուցե էդքան էլ ապուշ չեն ու լավ էլ գիտեն, թե ինչ են ասում:
Ու մի 2 ամիս առաջ ՆԱՏՕ-ի հրամանատարն էր ասել, որ Վրաստանը ՀՀ-ից մենակ ժողովրդավարությամբ է առաջ: մեկ էլ ասել էր, որ հիմա հարցը ոչ թե այն է, թե կանդամակցի արդյոք Վրաստանը ՆԱՏՕ-ին, թե ոչ, այլ հարցն արդեն դրված է` երբ կանդամակցի?:
Բայց դե Սաբակաշվիլին համ քաղաքական հալածանքներ է իրականացնում, համ ընդիմություն է ծեծում, բայց դե մեկա ժողովրդավար է  :Dntknw:

----------

Tig (21.08.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Չէի ասի, օրինակ կարաս ինձ ասես, վրացին գա Հայաստան ինչ անի?  Իրանք ծով ունեն, Թուրքիայի պես երկրի հետ մի վարկյանում անցնվող սահման ունեն, Հայաստան գա ինչ ունի ստեղ անելու:


Եթե հասարակ քաղաքացիա, տուգանվի ոստիկանության կողմից, հիստերիկանա պետական մարմիններից, որոշ ժամանակ զսպի իրան ու հետ գնալուց, հենց սահմանն անցնելուն պես թեթև շունչ քաշի՝ ազատության հոտը զգալով... Ու ավելի շատ սիրի իր երկիրն ու նախագահին, հարևան երկրի սովետական վոնյատը աչք ա բացում։

Կա երկրորդ տարբերակ։ Գող ու ավազակները փախնելուց Ռուսաստան կամ Ռուսաստան... Կներեք, Հայաստան են փախնում։ Էն, որ իրանց երկրի նախագահը Գազպռոմի աշխատակից ա հիմա ու էսա էլի նախագահ ա դառնալու։

----------

keyboard (21.08.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ոնց թանկ չի առնում? Բա վրացու քյարը որնա, որ ավտոյա բերում ու ծախում? Չեմ ասում, թե ՀՀ գներից թանկա առնում, բայց առնում է ավելի թանկ, քան վրացին է առնում դրսից 
> Ու մենակ ինձ մի համոզի, որ մենք լոպազ ենք, իսկ վրացիք չէ: Ընեցն վրացիներ եմ տեսել, որ հայերը դեռ շատ պիտի հաց ու պանիր ուտեն: Ու զաթի վրացիք լոպազանալուց բացի ուրիշ բան անել գիտեն? 
> Մի ամիս առաջ մեկի հետ խոսում էի, համոզում էր, որ հիմա իրենք ավելի ուժեղ են ու պիտի Աբխազիան ու Օսեթիան ետվերադարձնեն, և եթե հանկարծ ռուսը խանտվի քիթը ջարդելու են 
> 
> Իսկ արտագաղթի պատճառները հաստատ սխալ ես նշում: Ցանկացած երկրում էլ արտագաղթողների մեջ մի մաս կազմում է կրիմինալը, որին կամ նեղում են կամ էլ չի կարողանում իր ուզածի պես "դրսևորվել": Բայց փաստացի, ցանկացած տեղից արտագաղթում են ավելի լավ ու բարեկեցիկ կյանք փնտրելու համար: Սա այսպես է եղել պատմության բոլոր ժամանակներում ու տենց էլ կլինի: Սա միայն չի վերաբերվում բռնագաղթածներին:
> Իսկ ավելի լավ կյանքի ձգտողների մեջ շատ փոքր տոկոս են կազմում ներանք, ովքեր համեմատաբար բարեկեցիկ են, բայց ավելի լավ են ուզում ապրել: Հիմնականում իջինից ցածր կյանքով ապրող մարդիկ են, որոնք դեռ ինչ-որ բան ունեն ձեռներին, որ երկիրը կարողանան լքել:
> Ջիպերի պահով, ներող հեքիաթի նման եղավ, որովեհտև քո ասած հաշվենկատությունը լավ կյանքից չի գալիս: Չեմ կարծում, որ վերջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում վրաստանում մարդկանց էությունը փոխվել է: Բան չունեմ ասելու 90-ականների համեմատ շատ բան է փոխվել, բայց ոչ մարդիկ:
> Վրաստանի տարածքը թղթի վրայա մեծ, իրականում մեզանից էդքան էլ մեծ չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ԼՂՀ-ն փաստացի մեր հետ նույն բյուջեից է օգտվում:
> Նույնն էլ վերաբերվում է բնակչությանը:
> ...


Ապ, մի բան էլ ասեմ ու էս թեման փակեմ իմ համար, մեկա ես իմ կարծիքին եմ դու քո, բայց մինչև մենք ստե, ես ու դու ու մնացածը մեր գիտահետազոտական-միտահետազոտական ի կագդա կասմիչեսկիե կառաբլի բառազդյատ, էդ ընթացում Վրաստանը ծաղկումա ու կծաղկի ու մինչև մենք միջազգային դիտորդների ասածները վեկալել դրոշակ ենք սարքել Վրաստանը ծաղկումա ու կծաղկի ու մինչև մենք մտածում ենք, որ իրանց ծովափնյա տները կամունալկա են, իրանք էդ տները սարքում ու շենացնում են ու էդ ընթացքում էլ Վրաստանը ծաղկումա:
Ապ, իրանց մտածելակերպը փոխվելա, իսկ դա ամենակարևորնա, ու թեկուզ հենց մենակ դրանով Վրաստանը ծաղկումա ու ծաղկելույա:
Հաճելի քննարկումներ:

----------

Artgeo (22.08.2012), Bruno (22.08.2012), Tig (22.08.2012), Աթեիստ (21.08.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե հասարակ քաղաքացիա, տուգանվի ոստիկանության կողմից, հիստերիկանա պետական մարմիններից, որոշ ժամանակ զսպի իրան ու հետ գնալուց, հենց սահմանն անցնելուն պես թեթև շունչ քաշի՝ ազատության հոտը զգալով... Ու ավելի շատ սիրի իր երկիրն ու նախագահին, հարևան երկրի սովետական վոնյատը աչք ա բացում։
> 
> Կա երկրորդ տարբերակ։ Գող ու ավազակները փախնելուց Ռուսաստան կամ Ռուսաստան... Կներեք, Հայաստան են փախնում։ Էն, որ իրանց երկրի նախագահը Գազպռոմի աշխատակից ա հիմա ու էսա էլի նախագահ ա դառնալու։


Որ տենում եմ էս մեր վիժվացքները վրացական համարներով մեքենա են կանգնեցրել ու հետն էլ տուգանք են գրում, քիչա մնում իջնեմ սպանեմ դրանց, տականք են մերոնք ամենավերջի տականքը:

----------

Bruno (22.08.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

«Քայքայված» տնտեսություն ունեցող երկրի մայրաքաղաքի քաղաքապետը 


http://new.tbilisi.gov.ge/news/835?lang=eng

----------

keyboard (22.08.2012), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս ի՞նչ են անում։ Մոր յոթանասունականների վագոնները ներկում, դիմացի ապակին էլ փոխում են ու վե՞րջ։  :Shok:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էս ի՞նչ են անում։ Մոր յոթանասունականների վագոնները ներկում, դիմացի ապակին էլ փոխում են ու վե՞րջ։


Չէ, էլեկտրոնիկան ամբողջությամբ փոխվում ա: 300 000 կանաչի չափ ա նստում:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ի՞նչ են անում։ Մոր յոթանասունականների վագոնները ներկում, դիմացի ապակին էլ փոխում են ու վե՞րջ։


Չե, մեկ էլ մեջի ծածկույթն են թարմացնում, մի քանի հատ էլ. բլոկներեն ավելացնում ու անունը դնում Georgia SuperJet  :LOL: 
Ընթացային ու անվտանգության հատկությունները չեն ավելանում, արգելակային համակարգն էլ նույնն է:
Բա դրանից ավել ինչ պիտի անեյին? 
Ոչ մետաղի արտադրություն ու արդյունահանում ունեն, ոչ էլ տեխնոլոգիաների արտադրություն:
Բայց բոցը հենց էնա, որ պոտենցյալ գնորդները մենք ենք: Ողբալի է` վագոն ներկել չգիտենք ...

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, էլեկտրոնիկան ամբողջությամբ փոխվում ա: 300 000 կանաչի չափ ա նստում:


Բայց դրանց մեջ էլէկտրենիկա չկա էլ, որ փոխվի: Լրիվ էլեկտրոմեխանիկական սարքեր են  :Dntknw: 
Ուղղակի էդ հնադարյանների փոխարեն նոր սարքեր են դնում, որոնք տեխնոլոգիապես տարբեր են:
Հալալ է:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապ, մի բան էլ ասեմ ու էս թեման փակեմ իմ համար, մեկա ես իմ կարծիքին եմ դու քո, բայց մինչև մենք ստե, ես ու դու ու մնացածը մեր գիտահետազոտական-միտահետազոտական ի կագդա կասմիչեսկիե կառաբլի բառազդյատ, էդ ընթացում Վրաստանը ծաղկումա ու կծաղկի ու մինչև մենք միջազգային դիտորդների ասածները վեկալել դրոշակ ենք սարքել Վրաստանը ծաղկումա ու կծաղկի ու մինչև մենք մտածում ենք, որ իրանց ծովափնյա տները կամունալկա են, իրանք էդ տները սարքում ու շենացնում են ու էդ ընթացքում էլ Վրաստանը ծաղկումա:
> Ապ, իրանց մտածելակերպը փոխվելա, իսկ դա ամենակարևորնա, ու թեկուզ հենց մենակ դրանով Վրաստանը ծաղկումա ու ծաղկելույա:
> Հաճելի քննարկումներ:


Հա, թող ծաղկի, թոշնի, թոռոմի, նորից ծաղկի` ինձ դրանից տաք ու սառը չի լինում  :Pardon: 
Ու թող նաև հիշի, թե ինչքան վնաս են տվել Հայաստանին, հայ ժողովրդին, նաև իրենց երկրի քաղաքացի հայերին, թե ոնց էին հայկական գյուղերը տեռորի ենթարկում, թալանում ու բռնանում: Ու մենք էլ դա պիտի հիշենք: Ու թող տենց էլ ծաղկեն, ինչքան ծաղկեն, էնքան մեր քյարնա` մի օր գրավելու ենք  :Hands Up: 

Կոմունալկեն մնում է կոմունալկա, ուզումա ոսկի պատերով լինի, ի տարբերություն Guest House-ների` քո նկարագրածի: Կոմունալկեն դա կոնցեպցիա է, ոչ թե մակարդակ կամ չափանիշ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Դեռ բավականաչափ երիտասարդ ենք, որպեսզի կարողանանք տեսնել, թե ինչի կհասնի այդ ծաղկունքը  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Որ տենում եմ էս մեր վիժվացքները վրացական համարներով մեքենա են կանգնեցրել ու հետն էլ տուգանք են գրում, քիչա մնում իջնեմ սպանեմ դրանց, տականք են մերոնք ամենավերջի տականքը:


Բա լավ էր, որ վախտին հայկական համարներով ավտոները կանգնացնում ու կպլում էին?
Լավ են անում, համ օրինական երկիր եք ուզում, համ էլ դժգոհում եք օրենքի կիրարկումից  :Dntknw:

----------


## Artgeo

Նախնական տվյալներով ընդդիմությունը հաղթել է Վրաստանի պառլամենտական ընտրություններում:

----------

Bruno (01.10.2012), keyboard (01.10.2012), Moonwalker (01.10.2012), One_Way_Ticket (01.10.2012), Varzor (02.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.10.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նախնական տվյալներով ընդդիմությունը հաղթել է Վրաստանի պառլամենտական ընտրություններում:


Նախնական տվյալներով ընդդիմությունը հաղթել է Վրաստանի խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում միայն համամասնականով  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (01.10.2012), Varzor (02.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Իսկ ընդիմությունից ոչ մեկը ինքնակամ չի ուզում բանտ նստել? մարդ չկա, ում թաքուն դուր են եկել տեսագրությունները?  :Jpit: 
Փաստորեն Սաբակաշվիլին այս ասպարեզում ֆիասկո ապեց, թե թատրոն են խաղում?
Իմ անձնական տպավորություններից ելնելով մտածում եմ, որ թատրոն չի` ժողովրդի մի հատվածին իրանց շիզո առաջնորդը արդեն չէր դզում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եթե Վրաստանում ընդդիմությունը հաղթում ա, ուրեմն պետք ա շնորհավորել Սահակաշվիլիին: Տղեն փաստորեն կարողացավ իրոք դեմոկրատական երկիր սարքել, որտեղ ընտրություններ են տեղի ունենում, ու որտեղ ընդդիմությունը կարա հաղթի:

----------

keyboard (02.10.2012), Varzor (02.10.2012), Արէա (02.10.2012), Հայկօ (02.10.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (02.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս ամեն ինչ մեջ ռուսներն են խնդալու, քանի որ նենց են ուրախացել, ոնց որ իրանց մոտ են նորմալ ընտրություններ եղել:

----------

keyboard (02.10.2012), Varzor (02.10.2012), Հայկօ (02.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Թող յոլա գնան, մինչև կաղդամացվեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Թող յոլա գնան, մինչև կաղդամացվեն


Դու քեզ հույս տուր  :Smile: 
Բոլորի վրա որպես ձեր պոտենցիալ, չէ, ի՞նչ պոտենցիալ, որպես արդեն սեփական տարածքի եք նայում, որ վարձով կամ ժամանակավոր օգտագործման եք տվել, էն դեպքում, երբ արդեն իսկ փաստացի «աղդամացված» էդ դրախ հողն էլ է անտեր մնացել։

Այ երբ կկարողանանք վրացիների կեսի կեսի չափ երկիր սիրել, պահել, կառավարել և այլն, էդ ժամանակ էսպես մեծ-մեծ բրդեք ու վրացիներին վերևից նայեք։ Իսկ մինչ այդ սովորելն ու օրինակ վերցնելը չէր խանգարի։

Իվանիշվիլին էլ թող մի քիչ ռուսներին ուրախացնի. բա մեղք են, իրենց երկրում ու իրենց գաղութ մեր երկրում նորմալ բան չեն տեսնում, թող ԱՄՆ-ի «գաղութին» նայեն, մխիթարվեն, սովորեն, աչքներն էլ բան տեսնի ։Դ

----------

keyboard (02.10.2012), Mephistopheles (02.10.2012), murmushka (02.10.2012), Աթեիստ (02.10.2012), Արէա (02.10.2012), Հայկօ (02.10.2012), Տրիբուն (02.10.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Փաստորեն Սաբակաշվիլին այս ասպարեզում ֆիասկո ապեց, թե թատրոն են խաղում?


Ինչո՞ւ: Ձեր պես 10 հոգու չսպանե՞ց:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.10.2012), Տրիբուն (02.10.2012)

----------


## davidus

> Ու էս ամեն ինչ մեջ ռուսներն են խնդալու, քանի որ նենց են ուրախացել, ոնց որ իրանց մոտ են նորմալ ընտրություններ եղել:


Իսկ ինչի՞ չպիտի ուրախանան։ Քարուքանդ անելու նոր տարածք ա ձեռքները ընկել... ռուսների համար էդ տրամաբանական ա։

----------

keyboard (02.10.2012), Աթեիստ (02.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (02.10.2012), Տրիբուն (02.10.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Մի բանից եմ մենակ վախենում, հուսով եմ անհիմն։ Վրաստանի Ուկրայինացումից...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի բանից եմ մենակ վախենում, հուսով եմ անհիմն։ Վրաստանի Ուկրայինացումից...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, էտ միակ վտանգն ա: Բայց մի հատ կարևոր պահ կա - Ռուսաստանի նկատմամբ զգացմունքները Վրաստանում, անկախ նրանից թե ում կողմից են, Սահակաշվիլու թե ընդդիմության, մեղ ասած, էնքան էլ ջերմ չեն: Գումարած, բնակչության կեսն էլ էթնիկ ռուս կամ ռուսախոս չի:

----------

Varzor (03.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տղայա, տղա, հալալ ա  ..... Սահակաշվիլին Վրաստանի պատմության մեջ մտնելու ա որպես իրոք հիմնադիր նախագահ: 

Саакашвили признал победу оппозиции по партийным спискам

----------

keyboard (02.10.2012), Varzor (03.10.2012), Աթեիստ (02.10.2012), Արէա (03.10.2012), Հայկօ (02.10.2012), Ձայնալար (02.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վրաստանի նախագահ պիտի դառնար Ժվանիան, ոչ թե Սաակաշվիլին. Շևարդնաձե

Սա վաբշե իրավունք չունի խոսալու - մոռացել ա, որ իրա վախտով մարդ վախենում էր ոտը Վրաստան դներ, ամեն քառակուսի մետրի վրա թալան էր ու բառդակ:

----------

keyboard (02.10.2012), Varzor (03.10.2012), Աթեիստ (02.10.2012), Ձայնալար (02.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Սահակաշվիլին ընդունեց իր թիմի պարտությունը և «Ազգային շարժումը» դառնում է ընդդիմություն։

----------

Chuk (02.10.2012), keyboard (02.10.2012), Mephistopheles (02.10.2012), Tig (02.10.2012), Հայկօ (02.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2012), Տրիբուն (02.10.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ժող, ո՞վ է տեղյակ, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ դժգոհություններ ունեն ընդդիմությանը ձայն տվողները Սահակաշվիլիից: Ինչո՞վ է ընդդիմությունը նրանց համար ավելի նախընտրելի: Պարզապես հետաքրքիր է:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող, ո՞վ է տեղյակ, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ դժգոհություններ ունեն ընդդիմությանը ձայն տվողները Սահակաշվիլիից: Ինչո՞վ է ընդդիմությունը նրանց համար ավելի նախընտրելի: Պարզապես հետաքրքիր է:


Վերջին տարիներին, մասնավորապես Սահակաշվիլիի կառավարման տարիներին, Վրաստանում, որևէ անօրեն քայլ անելը դարձել էլ պրակտիկորեն անհնար, անկաշառելիությունը բավականին բարձր ցուցոնիշ ուներ Վրաստանում, իսկ վրացի ժողովուրդը,մեզնից բեթար, սովոր է զանգով,փողով,խնամի ծանոթով գործն առաջ տանել դժգոհություններից մեկը իմ կարծիքով դա է, մյուս ասպեկտը դժգոհության Օսեթաիայի տարածքի հարցն է և Ռուսաստանի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների դադարեցում, որովհետև "խելացի" վրացիները կարծում են, որ իրանց երկիրը անբարենպաստ է փող աշխատելու համար և աչքները հառած սպասում են, թե երբ ոտները կնկնի ռուսաստան:
Իսկ առհասարակ կարծում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը ուղղակի հոգնելա բոյովից ու վարդերի հեղափոխության համը մնացելա բերանները, մի քանի տարի խախանդ ապրեցին հիմա ուզում են էլի ադրենալին և այլն: 
Վրաստանը, իրոք որ միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրերով առաջա Հայաստանից ու վստահ եմ, որ տենց էլ կշարունակի, Իվանիշվիլին թեկուզ ընդդիմություն է, բայց եղած լավը հաստատ պահելու է ուզում եմ վստահ լինել:
Մի նյութ էլ տեղադրեմ, տեսեք թե ինչքան լավ է, որ անգամ ռուսաստանի պես երկիրը նախանձ ունի Վրաստան պետությանը իր ուժային կառույցների առումով:

----------

Tig (02.10.2012), Աթեիստ (03.10.2012), Տրիբուն (02.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Բարի նախանձով եմ հետևում իրադարձություններին  :Smile: 
Կապ չունի իրանց ընտրությունը լավն ա, թե վատը: Կարևորը, որ իրանց ընտրությունն ա: Որ կարողանում են իրենց խոսքը տեղ հասցնել: Որ դժգոհ են՝ փոխում են: Երնեկ սենց էլ կարողանան շարունակել: Կարծում եմ՝ կկարողանան: Տարոսը մեզ:

----------

keyboard (02.10.2012), Աթեիստ (03.10.2012), Արէա (03.10.2012), Ձայնալար (02.10.2012), Տրիբուն (02.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչո՞ւ: Ձեր պես 10 հոգու չսպանե՞ց:


Ինչի Վրաստանում հեչ մարդ չի մեռել? Ընդիմությունից? Թե մենակ բանտերում բռնաբարվում են?:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող, ո՞վ է տեղյակ, կոնկրետ ի՞նչ դժգոհություններ ունեն ընդդիմությանը ձայն տվողները Սահակաշվիլիից: Ինչո՞վ է ընդդիմությունը նրանց համար ավելի նախընտրելի: Պարզապես հետաքրքիր է:


Դե Վրաստանի քաղաքացիների հետ շատ եմ զրուցել այդ թեմայով: Հիմնական դժգոհությունը որոշ պետական հովանավորվող մենաշնորհների դեմ է, բարձր էշելոնի կաշառակերության, ինչպես նաև աշխատատեղերի պակասության հետ կապված են դժգոհում: կան մարդիկ, որոնք կարծում են, որ Սաբակաշվիլին դեմոկրատ միայն խաղում է, որպեսզի արևմտյան միջոցները ստանան ու վատնեն: ԻՆչպես նաև կան դժգոհողներ տանուլ տված պատերազմի և կորսված տարածքների հետ կապված:
Բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ միանշանակ ասել, որ Սաբակաշվիլիից մեծամասնությունը դժգոհ է, դժվար է: Եթե մինչև նախագահական մի քանի նման վարկանիշային ֆիասկոներ չլինեն, միգուցե և նորից հաղթի ընտրությունները:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (03.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Վրաստանը, իրոք որ միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրերով առաջա Հայաստանից ...


Հաստատ չեմ հավատում:
Միգուցե որոշ ոլորտներում բավականին առաջադիմել են: Սակայն շարքային քաղաքացու համար ամենակարևոր ոլորտները դեռ մնում են: Իսկ դա, գաղտնիք չեմ ասում, ստամոքսի ու վայելքների խնդիրն է:
Վրաստանը գնալով թանկ երկիր է դառնում ընդհանուր սպառման պարենային ապրանքների տեսանկյունից (թանկ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ տեղի բնակչության գրպանի համար), մինչդեռ բոլոր հնարավորությունները ունի այդպիսին չլինելու:

Օրինակ մենք չերեզ Վրաստան ենք բենզին բերում, բայց իրենց մոտ ավելի թանկ է: Այն հարցիս, թե ինչու է այդպես, մեծամասնությունը պատասխանեցին նույն կերպ` կառավարական մաֆիա:
Ու բազմաթիվ ոլորտների համար նույն պատասխանը տվեցին (խմիչք, ծխախոտ, էլ. եներգիա, գազ և այլն):

Ու մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում ևս. էդ "օրենքի" գարակայության ձգտող երկրում SoKar-ի բենզալցակայաններում (ադրբեջանական ընկերության լցակայաններ են, իրանց դրոշակիկն էլ վրեն խփած) հրաժարվում էին լիցքավորել ՀՀ համարանիշներով ավտոմեթենաները, նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկտներ էլ են լինում: Ինչա, էս մասին օրինապահները չգիտեն, Թե Սաբակաշվիլին չգիտի?
Ընենց որ, ոնց ջոգում եմ, իրանց մոտ ճիշտա, նույն հակը չի, ոնց որ մեր մոտ, ուրիշ հակա, ուրիշ գարշոկում, բայց մեկա` *դեռ* հակա:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (03.10.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արգելե´լ Վարզորին Սաակաշվիլիի ազգանունն աղավաղել  :Goblin:

----------

Artgeo (03.10.2012), keyboard (03.10.2012), murmushka (03.10.2012), Աթեիստ (03.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Times. Սաակաշվիլիի՝ Վրաստանին մատուցած ամենամեծ նվերը ընտրությունների արդյունքների ընդունումն էր

Financial Times. «Վրացական երազանքը» իրականություն դարձավ

Սաակաշվիլի՝ Անդրկովկասի լավագո՞ւյն քաղաքական առաջնորդ




> Եթե տեղի ունեցողի մեջ ոչ մի "պադվոխ" չկա /նման չի, որ լինի/, ապա Սաակաշվիլին ինչ էլ արած կամ չարած լինի, *էսօրվնից մտավ պատմության մեջ որպես մեր տարածաշրջանի լավագույն քաղաքական առաջնորդ, որի համար սկբունքները, օրենքը եւ Հայրենիքը իշխանությունից բարձր են:* Սերժիկ ու Ալիեւը մնացին իրենց գեղական կառքին, որքան էլ ամպագոռգոռ խոսքեր շռայլեն իրենց "հզորության" մասին: Վրաստանը դուրս եկավ սովետի կազմից: Շնորհավոր վրաց ժողովրդին, որը դեռ հազար ու մի խնդիր ունի եւ կունենա, բայց, որը մեզ թողեց թոււքերի հետ մի պատմական ժամանակաշրջանում, իսկ ինքը անցավ մյուսը


Սահակաշվիլին եթե ուրիշ ոչ մի բան արած չլիներ, մի հատ ՄԵԾ բան տվեց իրա ժողովրդին - ընտրություններ:

----------

Ambrosine (03.10.2012), Chuk (03.10.2012), keyboard (03.10.2012), Tig (03.10.2012), Աթեիստ (04.10.2012), Ձայնալար (03.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Հաստատ չեմ հավատում:


Լավ ես անում ապեր, էդ քո մեջ արդեն հայրենասիրությունն ա խոսում, հուսամ ոչ ձևական  :Wink: 




> Միգուցե որոշ ոլորտներում բավականին առաջադիմել են: Սակայն շարքային քաղաքացու համար ամենակարևոր ոլորտները դեռ մնում են: Իսկ դա, գաղտնիք չեմ ասում, ստամոքսի ու վայելքների խնդիրն է:
> Վրաստանը գնալով թանկ երկիր է դառնում ընդհանուր սպառման պարենային ապրանքների տեսանկյունից (թանկ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ տեղի բնակչության գրպանի համար), մինչդեռ բոլոր հնարավորությունները ունի այդպիսին չլինելու:


Իսկ դու կարծում ես, որ քո նշած որոշ ոլորտներով առաջ չի՞ Հայաստանից, իսկ իրանց շարքային քաղաքացու պրոբլեմները գալիս են հենց իրանց շարքային քաղաքացուց, հեշտ ապրելուն սովորել էն մարդիկ, բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, ռուսը ասումա "дай коту молока, он захочет сметаны" հիմա վրացիքնինն ապեր:
Էդ նույն շարքային քաղաքացին ով քեզ բողոքելա, ինձ էլ դրա հակառակն ա ասել  :Wink: 




> Օրինակ մենք չերեզ Վրաստան ենք բենզին բերում, բայց իրենց մոտ ավելի թանկ է: Այն հարցիս, թե ինչու է այդպես, մեծամասնությունը պատասխանեցին նույն կերպ` կառավարական մաֆիա:
> Ու բազմաթիվ ոլորտների համար նույն պատասխանը տվեցին (խմիչք, ծխախոտ, էլ. եներգիա, գազ և այլն):


Ապեր, ըդեղ գոնե էդ առումով մենաշնորը շատ վերեվիցա, ոչ թե հայաստանի նման անմակարդակ ոլորտներում, բենզինն էլ թանկ ա, իսկ թե բենզինը ինչի ա թանկ, դրան լիքը այլ պատճառներ կան, ոնց որ հարցնես Թուրքիայում ինչ ա բենզինը աշխարհի մասշտաբով ամենաթանկը, էդ իրանս քաղաքական կամ տնտեսկան շահերիցա բխում, մեզ ի՞նչ խի ա թանկ:




> Ու մեկ էլ մի դիտարկում ևս. էդ "օրենքի" գարակայության ձգտող երկրում SoKar-ի բենզալցակայաններում (ադրբեջանական ընկերության լցակայաններ են, իրանց դրոշակիկն էլ վրեն խփած) հրաժարվում էին լիցքավորել ՀՀ համարանիշներով ավտոմեթենաները, նույնիսկ կոնֆլիկտներ էլ են լինում: Ինչա, էս մասին օրինապահները չգիտեն, Թե Սաբակաշվիլին չգիտի?
> Ընենց որ, ոնց ջոգում եմ, իրանց մոտ ճիշտա, նույն հակը չի, ոնց որ մեր մոտ, ուրիշ հակա, ուրիշ գարշոկում, բայց մեկա` *դեռ* հակա:


Ապեր, ես միշտ սոկարից եմ բենզին լցնում, միշտ շատ բարեհամբույր ու ժպտալով ճանապարհել են ի տարբերություն Վիսոլի, Լուկօյլի Գւլֆի ու մնացածի, ընդ որում ճանապարհին իրանց զուգարաններից եմ օգտվում ու անգամ եթե բենզին չեմ լցնում, մաքուրա շատ ու կոկիկ, խոզանոց չի: Էդ կոնֆլիկտներն էլ մեր հայերիցա գալիս, հենց սահմանն անցնում են, գիտեն որ փող ունեն ու տուրիստ են մի հատ էլ պտի քա..են էդ երկրի մեջտեղը նոր ասեն լավա, տենց չի ապեր, մարդ ինքն իրան պահելու կուլտուրա պտի ունենա, իսկ եթե անգամ չեն լիցքավորել ուրեմն հաստատ հանգիստ ասել են չենք լիցքավորում ու հայերը սկսել են գանյատ անել: 
Սահակաշվիլին էլ դրա մասին գիտի, բայց ապեր, Ադրբեջանն իրան ավելի լավ դաշնակիցա քան հայաստանը, իսկ թե ինչու, մտածիր ինքդ:

----------


## Malxas

Տղերք, իմ կարծիքով Սահակաշվիլին էնքան դուխ չունի, որ առանց իրեն իշխանության բերած մարդկանց հետ համաձայնեցնելու ինքնուրույնաբար նման որոշում կայացնի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Առաջին պահին զարմացա, որ Եվրոպան թույլ տվեց Սահակաշվիլիի պարտությունը, իսկ հաջորդ վայրկյանին մտածեցի, որ սա միգուցե Անդրկովկասին մատուցվող քաղաքական մոդելի օրինակն է, որը Եվրոպան այժմ ի վիճակի է կյանքի կոչել միայն Վրաստանում: Սա մի քաղաքական ակտ էր, որի համար վրաց ժողովուրդը արժանի է շնորհավորանքի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012), Տրիբուն (03.10.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արգելե´լ Վարզորին Սաակաշվիլիի ազգանունն աղավաղել


ՍՍ-ի կոմսոմոլցիներից ա, թող հանգիստ, անզորությունից ա...

----------


## Artgeo

> գազ


Սպասում եմ Վրաստանի և Հայաստանի գազի գները:

----------

keyboard (03.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Սպասում եմ Վրաստանի և Հայաստանի գազի գները:


Ես էլ էլ. եներգիայի գները, հիշեցնեմ, Վրաստանը էլ. էներգիա գնող երկիր է  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էլ էլ. եներգիայի գները, հիշեցնեմ, Վրաստանը էլ. էներգիա գնող երկիր է


Ճիշտ չի: Վրաստանը էլեկտաէներգիա գնող երկիր *էր*: Այլևս չի: Հենց Սահակաշվիլու նախագահության տարիներինի Վրաստանում լավ զարգացրեցին հիդրոէլէկտրոկայանները: Վրաստանը 2009-ից սկսած արտահանում ա, ու արտահանում ա Թուրքիա: Այ տենց: Ու էս էն ոլորտն ա, որ իբր մենք պիտի զարգացնեինք, ատոմակայն ունենք, բաաաաա: 

Грузия планирует расширить экспорт электроэнергии

В 2012 году Грузия увеличит экспорт электроэнергии

Экспорт электроэнергии из Грузии значительно возрос

Ճիշտ ա, ոլորտը դեռ հարյուր տոկոսով ոտքի չեն կանգնացվել, ու մի քիչ կախված ա տարվա ջրառատությունից, բայց ամեն դեպքում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լավ ա, քան առաջ էր:

----------

Ambrosine (06.10.2012), keyboard (04.10.2012), Mephistopheles (04.10.2012), Tig (04.10.2012), Varzor (06.10.2012), Աթեիստ (04.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու որ շատ չոգևորվենք, եկեք մի քանի հիմնական ցուցանիշները նայենք Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի համար 2008 թվականից սկսած, ու համ էլ տեսնենք թե ինչ ա կանխատեսվում մինչև 2017 թվականը: 

1. 2008-ին Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն համարյա հավասար էր: Մենք տեղում դոփում ենք, ու դոփելու ենք, իսկ Վրաստանը ՀՆԱ-ն մեծացրել ա ու շարունակելու ա մեծացնել:



2. 2008-ին Հայաստանի մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն Վրաստանից մոտ է 1500 դոլարով շատ էր, հիմա արդեն 300 դոլարով քիչ ա, ու գնալով տարբերությունը մեծանալույա:



3. Միակ բանը, որով մենք Վրաստանին հավեսով անցած տարի աբգոն ենք արել ու շարունակելու ենք հավեսով առաջ գնալ պետական պարտքի չափն ա: Իրանք կարացան հսկողության տակ պահեն ու իրանց պարտքը գնալով փաքրանալույա, իսկ մենք 2009-ին մոտ եռապատկեցինք մեր պարտքը ու շարունակելու ենք մեծացնել: 



Այ սենց աննամուս Սահակաշվիլի:  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (06.10.2012), Chuk (06.10.2012), keyboard (04.10.2012), Malxas (04.10.2012), Tig (04.10.2012), Varzor (06.10.2012), Աթեիստ (06.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ ես անում ապեր, էդ քո մեջ արդեն հայրենասիրությունն ա խոսում, հուսամ ոչ ձևական


Չէ ապեր, խոսում է առողջ տրամաբանությունը ու ունեցածս ինֆորմացիան:




> Ապեր, ես միշտ սոկարից եմ բենզին լցնում, միշտ շատ բարեհամբույր ու ժպտալով ճանապարհել են ի տարբերություն Վիսոլի, Լուկօյլի Գւլֆի ու մնացածի, ընդ որում ճանապարհին իրանց զուգարաններից եմ օգտվում ու անգամ եթե բենզին չեմ լցնում, մաքուրա շատ ու կոկիկ, խոզանոց չի: Էդ կոնֆլիկտներն էլ մեր հայերիցա գալիս, հենց սահմանն անցնում են, գիտեն որ փող ունեն ու տուրիստ են մի հատ էլ պտի քա..են էդ երկրի մեջտեղը նոր ասեն լավա, տենց չի ապեր, մարդ ինքն իրան պահելու կուլտուրա պտի ունենա, իսկ եթե անգամ չեն լիցքավորել ուրեմն հաստատ հանգիստ ասել են չենք լիցքավորում ու հայերը սկսել են գանյատ անել: 
> Սահակաշվիլին էլ դրա մասին գիտի, բայց ապեր, Ադրբեջանն իրան ավելի լավ դաշնակիցա քան հայաստանը, իսկ թե ինչու, մտածիր ինքդ:


Ներող կլինես, որ իմ անձնական դիտարկումները չի բռնում քո ասածի հետ: Սկզբից ասեցին, որ հայկական համարներով մեքենաները չեն լցնում` չհավատացինք, փորձեցին երկու տարբեր լցակայաններում: մեկում չլիցքավորեցին` մոտիկ էլ չեկան, մյուսում կողքի կանգնած տաքսիստները հորդորեցին արագ հեռանալ, եթե պրոբլեմներ չենք ուզում: Ուրախ եմ, որ քո հանդեպ տենց վերաբերմունք չեն դրսևորել, իսկ թե ինչու, մտածիր ինքդ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Արգելե´լ Վարզորին Սաակաշվիլիի ազգանունն աղավաղել


Թե չե դու ճիշտ ես գրել  :LOL: 

Իսկ ով պիտի արգելի? Կամ ոնց?

----------


## Varzor

> Ես էլ էլ. եներգիայի գները, հիշեցնեմ, Վրաստանը էլ. էներգիա գնող երկիր է


Էլ էներգիայի գները Վրաստանի պարագայում, որպես էներգակիր ներմուծող երկիր վատը չեն: Մանավանդ դուրս եկավ մայրուղիների լուսավորվածությունը ու ճանապարհային ուղենիշերի ու գծանշումների պատշաճ մակարդակը:

----------


## Varzor

> Ու որ շատ չոգևորվենք, եկեք մի քանի հիմնական ցուցանիշները նայենք Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի համար 2008 թվականից սկսած, ու համ էլ տեսնենք թե ինչ ա կանխատեսվում մինչև 2017 թվականը: 
> 
> 1. 2008-ին Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն համարյա հավասար էր: Մենք տեղում դոփում ենք, ու դոփելու ենք, իսկ Վրաստանը ՀՆԱ-ն մեծացրել ա ու շարունակելու ա մեծացնել:
> 
> 2. 2008-ին Հայաստանի մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ն Վրաստանից մոտ է 1500 դոլարով շատ էր, հիմա արդեն 300 դոլարով քիչ ա, ու գնալով տարբերությունը մեծանալույա:
> 
> 3. Միակ բանը, որով մենք Վրաստանին հավեսով անցած տարի աբգոն ենք արել ու շարունակելու ենք հավեսով առաջ գնալ պետական պարտքի չափն ա: Իրանք կարացան հսկողության տակ պահեն ու իրանց պարտքը գնալով փաքրանալույա, իսկ մենք 2009-ին մոտ եռապատկեցինք մեր պարտքը ու շարունակելու ենք մեծացնել: 
> 
> Այ սենց աննամուս Սահակաշվիլի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, մերսի թվերի համար, մանավանդ կանխատեսումների մասով, բայց ՀՀ-ի պարագայում դու հավատում ես էդ թվերին? Քեզ թի թվում, որ ՀՀ իրական ՀՆԱ-ն շատ ավելի մեծ պիտի լինի, քան պաշտոնական թվերում է?  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ այդ կանխատեսումներ անողները հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ ցուցանիշների վրա են հիմնվել: Նախորդ տարիների դինամիկայի, թե իրենց ցանկությունների ու երազանքների?
Եթե մինչև 2008թ. Վրաստանի պես աշխարհագրական դիրք ունեցող երկրից առավել ենք եղել, այն էլ այն պարագայում, որ համ էլ տարածքով ու բնակչությամբ էավել, ապա դրանից հետո մոռանում ես ճգնաժամի մասին, որը ՀՀ-ի պես արտաքին աշխարհի հետ կապերից սուղ երկրի համար ավելի վատ ընթացք ունեցավ:

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա նմանատիպ թվերին երբեք չեմ հավատացել (մենակ ՀՀ-Վրաստան պարագայում չէ` ընդհանրապես) ու լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվել:
Ինչպես ասում են` ապրել է պետք, որ մաշկիդ վրա զգաս, թե չէ թիվ նկարելը հին արվեստ է:

----------


## Artgeo

*Վարզոր* սպասում եմ պատասխանի



> Սպասում եմ Վրաստանի և Հայաստանի գազի գները:





> Ինչի Վրաստանում հեչ մարդ չի մեռել? Ընդիմությունից? Թե մենակ բանտերում բռնաբարվում են?:


Մի երկու ազգանուն 2007-ի միտինգները ցրելուց մահացածների էլ:

----------

keyboard (06.10.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, կադրերի հետ կապված, ֆորումի առողջ մտածելակերպով հանրությանն եմ դիմում: Իմ դիտարկումներով ավելոբ բռնաբարության կադրերը կեղծ են: Ավելով բռնաբարված մարդը չի կարող տենց հանգիստ խոսել, բացի դրանից ֆիզիոլոգիապես ավելը չի կարող հորիզոնական դիրք ունենալ: Կադրերում հորիզոնական ա, իսկ կալանավորը ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես առույգ է, այլ նաև հանգիստ հարցերի է պատասխանում:

----------

Varzor (07.10.2012), Աթեիստ (06.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, մերսի թվերի համար, մանավանդ կանխատեսումների մասով, բայց ՀՀ-ի պարագայում դու հավատում ես էդ թվերին? Քեզ թի թվում, որ ՀՀ իրական ՀՆԱ-ն շատ ավելի մեծ պիտի լինի, քան պաշտոնական թվերում է? 
> 
> Ի դեպ այդ կանխատեսումներ անողները հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ ցուցանիշների վրա են հիմնվել: Նախորդ տարիների դինամիկայի, թե իրենց ցանկությունների ու երազանքների?
> Եթե մինչև 2008թ. Վրաստանի պես աշխարհագրական դիրք ունեցող երկրից առավել ենք եղել, այն էլ այն պարագայում, որ համ էլ տարածքով ու բնակչությամբ էավել, ապա դրանից հետո մոռանում ես ճգնաժամի մասին, որը ՀՀ-ի պես արտաքին աշխարհի հետ կապերից սուղ երկրի համար ավելի վատ ընթացք ունեցավ:
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա նմանատիպ թվերին երբեք չեմ հավատացել (մենակ ՀՀ-Վրաստան պարագայում չէ` ընդհանրապես) ու լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվել:
> Ինչպես ասում են` ապրել է պետք, որ մաշկիդ վրա զգաս, թե չէ թիվ նկարելը հին արվեստ է:


Ճիշտ ես անում, ապեր: Էտ թվերը ջհուդամասոնական դավադրություն ա:

----------

keyboard (06.10.2012), Varzor (09.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> *Վարզոր* սպասում եմ պատասխանի


Տենց սպասելով էլ կմնաս?
Ովա գազի գներից խոսացել? Ես մաֆիայի մասին էի խոսում:
Խոսքս նրա մասին էր, որ Վրաստանը գազը գնում է ավելի էժան ($143 և $167 - 1000խմ դիմաց) , քան Հայաստանը ($180 - 1000խմ դիմաց), բայց սա վերաբերվում է միայն Ադրբեջանական գազին: Գազպրոմի գները ավելի վատն են` $235 - 1000խմ դիմաց:
Ու եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, Վրաստանում գազի գինը նույնը չէ բոլոր շրջանների համար` արևելքում թանկ է, արևմուտքում էժան: Ընդհանուր առմամբ Վրաստանում գազը ՀՀ-ից էժան է (51-ից մինչև 33 տետրի)
Թբիլիսիյում մի ժամանակ 51 տետրի էր, բայց պլանավորում էին իջեցնել մինչև 34 թե 35, չգիտեմ իջեցրել են, թե չէ: համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ մեր մոտի 132 ՀՀ դր~51-52 Վր. տետրիի: Փաստացի մեր մոտ գազը համարյա նույն գնին է, ինչ որ Վրաստանում ամենաթանկ տեղը:
Բայց խոսակցություններ կան, որ թե Ադրբեջանը (նույն Socar-ը) և թե Գազպրոմը գազի գները վրաստանի համար բարձրացնելու են:
Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ նույն բանն էլ մեզ է սպասվում, ապա փոփոխությունները շատ չեն լինի:



> Մի երկու ազգանուն 2007-ի միտինգները ցրելուց մահացածների էլ:


Ուշադիր կարդալուց լրիվ հետ ես վարժվել: Հարցական նշանները չես տեսնում??????
Որ իմանայի, հարցական չէի գրի, այլ հաստատ կպնդեի, ազգանուններն էլ կտայի  :Wink: 
Հա, մեկ էլ մենակ 2007-ին են ցրել?

----------


## Varzor

> Ի դեպ, կադրերի հետ կապված, ֆորումի առողջ մտածելակերպով հանրությանն եմ դիմում: Իմ դիտարկումներով ավելոբ բռնաբարության կադրերը կեղծ են: Ավելով բռնաբարված մարդը չի կարող տենց հանգիստ խոսել, բացի դրանից ֆիզիոլոգիապես ավելը չի կարող հորիզոնական դիրք ունենալ: Կադրերում հորիզոնական ա, իսկ կալանավորը ոչ միայն ֆիզիկապես առույգ է, այլ նաև հանգիստ հարցերի է պատասխանում:


Ես քո խոսքին, որպես մասնագետի կարծիքի, հավատում եմ: Ամենայն լրջությամբ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Տենց սպասելով էլ կմնաս?
> Ովա գազի գներից խոսացել? Ես մաֆիայի մասին էի խոսում:





> Օրինակ մենք չերեզ Վրաստան ենք բենզին բերում, *բայց իրենց մոտ ավելի թանկ է:* Այն հարցիս, թե *ինչո*ւ է այդպես, մեծամասնությունը պատասխանեցին նույն կերպ` *կառավարական մաֆիա*:
> Ու բազմաթիվ ոլորտների համար նույն պատասխանը տվեցին (խմիչք, ծխախոտ, էլ. եներգիա, գազ և այլն):


Հստակ գրված ա, Վրաստանում ավելի թանկ ա խմիչքը, ծխախոտը, էլ. էներգիան, գազը և այլն և թանկության պատճառը կառավարական մաֆիան է:

----------

keyboard (07.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հստակ գրված ա, Վրաստանում ավելի թանկ ա խմիչքը, ծխախոտը, էլ. էներգիան, գազը և այլն և թանկության պատճառը կառավարական մաֆիան է:


Եթե չես հասկացել, տենց էլ ասա, ոչ թե անիմաստ եզրակացություններ արա:
Եթե նկատել ես, ապա ընդհանրացրել եմ, ոչ թե խն դիրը, այլ պատասխանը` բազմաթիվ ոլորտներում կառավարական մաֆիա է:
Եթե էլի հասկանալի չի, խնդրեմ, ավելի մանրամասնեմ միտքս  :Dntknw: 

Բայց եթե շատ ես ուզում գներից խորանանք, ապա այո. խմիչքը մեր մոտից թանկ է, ծխախոտը թանկ է, էլ. էներգիան թանկ է, իսկ գազը թանկ է որոշ ռեգիոններում կամ էլ հավասար գին ունի ՀՀ գնին:
Սրան ինչ կասես?

----------


## Artgeo

> գազը թանկ է որոշ ռեգիոններում կամ էլ հավասար գին ունի ՀՀ գնին:
> Սրան ինչ կասես?


Գազի գինը Հայաստանում և Վրաստանում, խնդրեմ։

----------

keyboard (09.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Գազի գինը Հայաստանում և Վրաստանում, խնդրեմ։


Հատուկ, անուշադիր ու իր տված հարցերին պատասխանները չկարդացող ակումբացու, տվյալ դեպքում Artgeo-ի համար կբավարարվեմ միայն պատասխան գրառմանս հղումը տեղադրելով:
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2363118

----------


## Artgeo

> Հատուկ, անուշադիր ու իր տված հարցերին պատասխանները չկարդացող ակումբացու, տվյալ դեպքում Artgeo-ի համար կբավարարվեմ միայն պատասխան գրառմանս հղումը տեղադրելով:
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2363118


Այսինքն փաստում ես, որ քո գրածը այն բանի մասին, որ Վրաստանում գազը ավելի թանկ է, քան Հայաստանում կատարյալ սուտ էր և չուներ որևէ կապ իրականության հետ։

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն փաստում ես, որ քո գրածը այն բանի մասին, որ Վրաստանում գազը ավելի թանկ է, քան Հայաստանում կատարյալ սուտ էր և չուներ որևէ կապ իրականության հետ։


Լսի դու ընկալելու խնդիր ունես?
Թե տառակերությամբ ես զբաղվում: Հստակ չեմ գրել, որ որոշ տեղերում թանկ է, որոշ տեղերում էժան ու պիտի ավելի էժանացվի:
Եթե Վրաստանում գազը գնում են ավելի էժան, բայց վաճառում մի տետրի ավելի կամ էլ նույն գնով, ապա ստացվում է, որ գինը չիջեցնելը հենց այն մաֆիան է, որի մասին խոսում էի:
Եթե պարզ չի, ապա հերթականությամբ շարիր գրառումներս ու կտեսնես, որ զահլա ես տանում:


Ու նման ախմախ ենթադրություններիցդ էլ զրպարտության հոտ է արդեն գալիս:

----------


## Artgeo

> Վրաստանը գնալով *թանկ երկիր է դառնում* ընդհանուր սպառման պարենային ապրանքների տեսանկյունից (թանկ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ տեղի բնակչության գրպանի համար), մինչդեռ բոլոր հնարավորությունները ունի այդպիսին չլինելու:
> 
> Օրինակ *մենք չերեզ Վրաստան ենք բենզին բերում, բայց իրենց մոտ ավելի թանկ է:* Այն հարցիս, թե ինչու է այդպես, մեծամասնությունը պատասխանեցին նույն կերպ` կառավարական մաֆիա:
> Ու բազմաթիվ ոլորտների համար *նույն պատասխանը տվեցին (խմիչք, ծխախոտ, էլ. եներգիա, գազ և այլն):*





> *Էլ էներգիայի գները Վրաստանի պարագայում, որպես էներգակիր ներմուծող երկիր վատը չեն:* Մանավանդ դուրս եկավ մայրուղիների լուսավորվածությունը ու ճանապարհային ուղենիշերի ու գծանշումների պատշաճ մակարդակը:





> *Ընդհանուր առմամբ Վրաստանում գազը ՀՀ-ից էժան է* (51-ից մինչև 33 տետրի)
> Թբիլիսիյում մի ժամանակ 51 տետրի էր, բայց պլանավորում էին իջեցնել մինչև 34 թե 35, չգիտեմ իջեցրել են, թե չէ: համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ մեր մոտի 132 ՀՀ դր~51-52 Վր. տետրիի: *Փաստացի մեր մոտ գազը համարյա նույն գնին է, ինչ որ Վրաստանում ամենաթանկ տեղը:*


Նույնիսկ մի գրառման մեջ ես ինքդ քեզ հակասում, էլ ի՞նչ խոսամ։

----------


## Varzor

> Նույնիսկ մի գրառման մեջ ես ինքդ քեզ հակասում, էլ ի՞նչ խոսամ։


Դե հիմա ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ եմ հակասում?
Առաջին մեջբերումդ անտեղի է, քանի որ վերջին ընդգծածդ հատվածը վերաբերվում է ոչ թե գներին, այլ պատասխանին: Գազի գնի մասին բան չկար:
Երկրորդ մեջբերումդ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ չնայած Վրաստանը էներգակիր ներմուծող է, բայց չի խնայում լուսավորության համար: Էլի գազի մասին ոչ մի խոսք:
Երրորդ գրառումդ, որը կիսատ է, միայն վկայում է այն մասին, որ ՀՀ-ի գազի ներմուծման գինը ավելի բաձր է, քան Վրաստանինը, բայց բաժանորդին հասնում է նույն գնով (Ավել կամ պակաս Դրամ-Լարի կրոսս կուրսից: Ու ըստ այդմ էլ գազի գինը թանկ է: Մանրածախի մասին է խոսքը, իսկ մանրածախի գինը կազմում է ներմուծման և վաճառքի գների տարբերությունը, որը Վրաստանում ավելի բարձր է, չնայած նրան, որ փաստացի մեր մոտի գինը իրենց ամենաթանկ գնին մոտ է կամ հավասար:

Դե հիմա հակասությունը ցույց տուր:
Եթե չես հասկացել վերջին մեջբերմանդ մեջի գրառումը, ուրիշ բան, բայց  ամբողջ գրառումից մենակ ի նախադասություն կարդալով սխալ ենթադրություններ անելը առնվազն տրամաբանական չի:
Իսկ քո պարագայում արդեն կեղտ բռնելու ու զրպարտելու հոտ է գալիս:

Դե հիմա ասա,

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտ ես անում, ապեր: Էտ թվերը ջհուդամասոնական դավադրություն ա:


Ջհուդմասոնականը մի կողմ թողնենք:
Ահռելի ստվեր ունեցող երկրում ոնց կարելի է իրատեսական գնահատել ՀՆԱ-ն? Մի հատ կբացատրես?
Ավելի շատ նման է նրան, որ ոչ թե Վրաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն է աճել, այլ ստվերն է կրճատվել, ինչը ոնւյնպես գովելի ցուցանիշ է:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Լսել եմ` Վրաստանը ուզում է վերաբացել երկաթուղային կապը Աբխազիայի հետ: Ինչ կայֆ կլիներ. Երևան-Մոսկվա, Երևան-Կիև, ինչու չէ Երևան-Փարիզ գնացքներ  :Love:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2012), Արէա (08.11.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Լսել եմ` Վրաստանը ուզում է վերաբացել երկաթուղային կապը Աբխազիայի հետ: Ինչ կայֆ կլիներ. Երևան-Մոսկվա, Երևան-Կիև, ինչու չէ Երևան-Փարիզ գնացքներ


Է~հ, արդեն պատկերացրեցի, ոգևորվեցի, բայց հենց եկա ռեալ կյանք հասկացա, որ երևրի անիրականանալի բաներ շարքիցա ու տխրեցի

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Է~հ, արդեն պատկերացրեցի, ոգևորվեցի, բայց հենց եկա ռեալ կյանք հասկացա, որ երևրի անիրականանալի բաներ շարքիցա ու տխրեցի


Ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, խնդիրը նրանում է, որ եթե գնացքը, ասենք, Մոսկվայից Սուխումիով գալիս է Թբիլիսի, Վրաստանի տեսանկյունից ուղևորները անօրինական մուտք են գործում իրենց երկիր: Բայց մյուս կողմից, նույն խնդիրը կա Մոլդովայի և Մերձդնեստրյան ինքնակոչ հանրապետության դեպքում: Մոլդովան չի ճանաչում Մերձդնեստրի անկախությունը, բայց միաժամանակ խնդիրներ չի ստեղծում այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր Ուկրաինայից Մոլդովա են մտնում կամ դուրս գալիս Մերձդնեստրով: Գուցե Վրաստանն էլ նման կերպ վարվի:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2012), Տրիբուն (09.11.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

քանի դեռ բռնազավթված տարածքները չեն վերադարձրել, ոչ մի երկաթգիծ:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> քանի դեռ բռնազավթված տարածքները չեն վերադարձրել, ոչ մի երկաթգիծ:


Դու դա որպես կանխատեսու՞մ ես ասում, թե որպես ցանկություն։ Եթե առաջինը, ապա հետաքրքիր կլիներ ավելի մանրամասն իմանալ, թե ինչու ես այդպես կարծում։ Եթե երկրորդը, ապա հայկական ֆորումում ակնհայտորեն Հայաստանի շահերից չբխող բան ցանկանալը ինձ մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է թվում։ Գուցե Վրաստանը քեզ համար ևս մեկ հայրենիք է, բայց գրառումդ կարդացողների մեծամասնության համար այն օտար երկիր է։

----------

Lion (09.11.2012), Malxas (09.11.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> Դու դա որպես կանխատեսու՞մ ես ասում, թե որպես ցանկություն։ Եթե առաջինը, ապա հետաքրքիր կլիներ ավելի մանրամասն իմանալ, թե ինչու ես այդպես կարծում։ Եթե երկրորդը, ապա հայկական ֆորումում ակնհայտորեն Հայաստանի շահերից չբխող բան ցանկանալը ինձ մի տեսակ տարօրինակ է թվում։ Գուցե Վրաստանը քեզ համար ևս մեկ հայրենիք է, բայց գրառումդ կարդացողների մեծամասնության համար այն օտար երկիր է։


հայերի շահերից ա բխում Կրեմլին մի օր շուտ մեր տարածքներից վռնդելը: մնացածը լիրիկայա ու բլա-բլա...

Ես չունեմ Ռուսաստան ուղղարկելու հայ, ուզո՞ւմ ես գնալ Ռուսաստան, գնալու ձև կգտնես:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.11.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> հայերի շահերից ա բխում Կրեմլին մի օր շուտ մեր տարածքներից վռնդելը: մնացածը լիրիկայա ու բլա-բլա...
> 
> Ես չունեմ Ռուսաստան ուղղարկելու հայ, ուզո՞ւմ ես գնալ Ռուսաստան, գնալու ձև կգտնես:


1. Կրեմլի` մեր տարածքներում գտնվելն ու Կրեմլի հետ երկաթուղային հաղորդակցություն ունենալը իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Կարող է առաջինը չլինել երկրորդի առկայության դեպքում, երկրորդը չլինել առաջինի առկայության դեպքում, երկուսն էլ չլինել, կամ երկուսն էլ լինել:
2. Այդ երկաթուղին մեզ կապում է ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանի, այլև Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի, Անդորրայի ու Լիխտենշտեյնի հետ:
3. Ես բիզնես կլասսով էլ կարող եմ թռնել, իսկ լիքը հայեր սրանից-նրանից պարտք են անում, որ ինքնաթիռի թանկ ու կրակ տոմս մի կերպ գնեն:
4. Երկաթուղու վերաբացումը նշանակում է, ոչ միայն ուղևորային փոխադրումներ, այլև բեռնափոխադրումներ, ինչը կէժանացնի ներմուծումը:
5. Քո գրառումներից այնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ստանում, որ կարևորը ոչ թե մենք լավ լինենք, այլ Ռուսաստանը վատ լինի: Ես մեկ այլ երկիր էլ գիտեմ, որի քաղաքացիներին ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է կոնկրետ մեկ ուրիշի վատ լինելը: Էլի հող կորցրած, գրաված տարածքներ հետ պահանջող երկիր է:

----------

Bruno (09.11.2012), keyboard (09.11.2012), Lion (10.11.2012), Malxas (09.11.2012), Varzor (16.02.2013), Արէա (09.11.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> 1. Կրեմլի` մեր տարածքներում գտնվելն ու Կրեմլի հետ երկաթուղային հաղորդակցություն ունենալը իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Կարող է առաջինը չլինել երկրորդի առկայության դեպքում, երկրորդը չլինել առաջինի առկայության դեպքում, երկուսն էլ չլինել, կամ երկուսն էլ լինել:
> 2. Այդ երկաթուղին մեզ կապում է ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանի, այլև Ֆրանսիայի, Գերմանիայի, Անդորրայի ու Լիխտենշտեյնի հետ:
> 3. Ես բիզնես կլասսով էլ կարող եմ թռնել, իսկ լիքը հայեր սրանից-նրանից պարտք են անում, որ ինքնաթիռի թանկ ու կրակ տոմս մի կերպ գնեն:
> 4. Երկաթուղու վերաբացումը նշանակում է, ոչ միայն ուղևորային փոխադրումներ, այլև բեռնափոխադրումներ, ինչը կէժանացնի ներմուծումը:
> 5. Քո գրառումներից այնպիսի տպավորություն եմ ստանում, որ կարևորը ոչ թե մենք լավ լինենք, այլ Ռուսաստանը վատ լինի: Ես մեկ այլ երկիր էլ գիտեմ, որի քաղաքացիներին ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է կոնկրետ մեկ ուրիշի վատ լինելը: Էլի հող կորցրած, գրաված տարածքներ հետ պահանջող երկիր է:


1. Որ մտածես ունեն, էն էլ ոնց ունեն: Ռազմավարական նշանակություն ունեն: Առավել ևս, որ Կրեմլը որդեգրել ա Հայաստանը հայաթափման քաղաքականությունը:
2. Ախպեր, 70 չերեզ Կրեմլ էինք աշխարհի հետ կապ հաստատում, գոհ ու շնորհակալ ենք:
3. Ուրախ եմ քո համար:
4. ԱՐՏԱՀԱՆՈՒՄ, ԱՐՏԱՀԱՆՈՒՄ, յոկլմն, ՆԵՐՄՈՒԾՄԱՆ ԷԺԱՆԱՑՈՒՄԸ ՍԱՏԿԱՑՆՈՒՄ Ա ՄԵՐ ՏՆՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ: 
5. Էղավ, քո ասածն ա:

Հ.Գ. Պուշկին, ականջդ կանչի:

----------


## Artgeo

Վրաստանի Հայաստանացումն սկսվա՞ծ է...  :Sad:

----------


## Varzor

Վրաստանը ինքնին լինելով արհեստական ու անտրամաբանական միավորման հիման վրա ստեղծված երկիր միշտ էլ պիտի ուղղորդվի այդ միավորումն իրականացնողի կոողմից:
Ինձ թվում է, որ գաղտնիք չի, թե ով է ստեղծել ներկայիս Վրաստանի "միավորված" կազմը, որտեղ վրացիները ընդհանուր փոքրամասնություն են կազմում:

Հիմա Իվանիշվիլին իր թիմով փորձելու է այնպիսի "հրաշքներ" կատարել, որ ժողովուրդը մոռանա Սաբակաշվիլու կողմից քանդված ուփլուզված երկիրը ոտքի ահնելու փորձերի (ու շատ հարցերում հաջողված փորձերի) մասին:
Ու ամեն կերպ սևացնելու են, ցեխ են շպրտելու: կարծես թե իրենք էլ սուրբ են ու ոչ մի հանցանք չեն գործել: մանավանդ *միլիարդատեր* Իվանիշվիլին:
Ինձ թվում է, որ նույնպես գաղտնիք չէ, թե ինչպես են հետսովետական տարածքում միլիարդատեր դառնում:

----------

Malxas (16.02.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Varzor, ցանկացած հայ, որ գնացել ա Վրաստան վերջին մի քանի տարում, երազում ա, որ Հայաստանն էլ տենց "քանդվի"...

----------

keyboard (17.02.2013), Աթեիստ (16.02.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Varzor, ցանկացած հայ, որ գնացել ա Վրաստան վերջին մի քանի տարում, երազում ա, որ Հայաստանն էլ տենց "քանդվի"...


Ես որ չեմ եղել, բայց ծանոթներիցս սաղ էդ էն ասում։

----------

Արէա (17.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Ես որ չեմ եղել, բայց ծանոթներիցս սաղ էդ էն ասում։


Ես եղել եմ, բայց այդիսի բան ասելու պատճառ չունեմ:

----------

Varzor (19.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

ես էլ եմ եղել /... հիմա որ հաշվեցի մոտավորապես երևի 8 անգամ/ ու կարող եմ համ լավը ասել, համ էլ վատ-ը: բայց հիմնականում լավը: ու գիտես՞ ավելի շատ իրանց ժողովուրդն ա տպավորվել ի համեմատ մեզ... ոնց ասեմ: մի տեսակ ավելի չդարդոտած են, ավելի քիչ քյառթու...  ավելի պարզ ու հասկանալի: մենք շատ դեպրեսիվ ենք   :Cray: /ավել բան չասեմ   :Jpit: /: 
երևի իրանց տեղանքից էլ ա գալիս: մենք փակ երկիր, փակ համակարգ...

----------

Malxas (16.02.2013), Աթեիստ (17.02.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես եղել եմ, բայց այդիսի բան ասելու պատճառ չունեմ:


Դե մարդ կա, իրան Ռուսաստանն ա դուր գալիս... 

*dvgray* 
Դու Վրաստանի քյառթույությունը մինչև 2003 թիվը պիտի տեսնեիր... Մի մոռացի, մի երկրի մասին ա խոսքը, որը այսպես կոչված օրենքով գողերի մեծ մասի հայրենիքն ա:

----------

keyboard (17.02.2013), Աթեիստ (17.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Դե մարդ կա, իրան Ռուսաստանն ա դուր գալիս... 
> 
> *dvgray* 
> Դու Վրաստանի քյառթույությունը մինչև 2003 թիվը պիտի տեսնեիր... Մի մոռացի, մի երկրի մասին ա խոսքը, որը այսպես կոչված օրենքով գողերի մեծ մասի հայրենիքն ա:


Ռուսաստանից և Վրաստանից առավել ինձ Հայաստանն է դուր գալիս:
Մի հարց ուղղեմ քեզ, պատասխանիր անկեղծորեն:
Երևանում ես կարող եմ իմ մեքենան կանգնեցնել շատ ու շատ վայրերում, գնալ իմ գործերով ու վերադառնալով չթալանված գտնել այն: Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի բան հնարավո՞ր է: Ըստ իմ ունեցած տվյալների՝ ոչ:

----------

Varzor (19.02.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսաստանից և Վրաստանից առավել ինձ Հայաստանն է դուր գալիս:
> Մի հարց ուղղեմ քեզ, պատասխանիր անկեղծորեն:
> Երևանում ես կարող եմ իմ մեքենան կանգնեցնել շատ ու շատ վայրերում, գնալ իմ գործերով ու վերադառնալով չթալանված գտնել այն: Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի բան հնարավո՞ր է: Ըստ իմ ունեցած տվյալների՝ ոչ:


Որտեղի՞ց են քո "ունեցած տվյալները"  :LOL:

----------


## Malxas

> Որտեղի՞ց են քո "ունեցած տվյալները"


Մարդկանցից, ովքեր եղել են Թբիլիսիում:
Ի դեպ ուրիշ տգեղ օրինակներ էլ կարող եմ բերել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մարդկանցից, ովքեր եղել են Թբիլիսիում:
> Ի դեպ ուրիշ տգեղ օրինակներ էլ կարող եմ բերել:


Մեքենայով գնացել են ու թալանվե՞լ: Ե՞րբ:

----------

Malxas (17.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ռուսաստանից և Վրաստանից առավել ինձ Հայաստանն է դուր գալիս:
> Մի հարց ուղղեմ քեզ, պատասխանիր անկեղծորեն:
> Երևանում ես կարող եմ իմ մեքենան կանգնեցնել շատ ու շատ վայրերում, գնալ իմ գործերով ու վերադառնալով չթալանված գտնել այն: Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի բան հնարավո՞ր է: Ըստ իմ ունեցած տվյալների՝ ոչ:


Մալխաս, կարծում եմ քեզ պատմողների բախտը ինչ որ կատաստրոֆիկ չի բերել... 
ես գնացել եկել եմ մենակ իր սեփական մեքենայով: եղել ա, գիշերով եղել եմ ինչ որ անհասկանալի տեղերում, ոչ  մի մոտիկ մարդ չեմ ունեցել տեղացի ինձ ուղեկցող: ոնց ասեմ, ճանապարհներին  լավից բացի ոչինչ չեմ տեսել: ժողովուրդը, միլիցեքը, ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը, միայն օգնել են, օժանդակել... անգամ մի տղա ինձ գիշերվա 2-ին իրա մեքենայով իմ առջևից գնալով ինձ ուղեկցեղ ու Թբիլիսիից դուրս հանեց ու քշեց մոտ 100 կմ ու երբ համոզվեց որ չեմ կորի, նոր հետ դառավ... ըտենց վերաբերմունք մեկ էլ մենակ Ղարաբաղում են տեսել: /իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ասածս տարածվում ա նաև  Ջավախքի հայության վրա /:

----------

Bruno (17.02.2013), keyboard (17.02.2013), Malxas (17.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դե մարդ կա, իրան Ռուսաստանն ա դուր գալիս... 
> 
> *dvgray* 
> Դու Վրաստանի քյառթույությունը մինչև 2003 թիվը պիտի տեսնեիր... Մի մոռացի, մի երկրի մասին ա խոսքը, որը այսպես կոչված օրենքով գողերի մեծ մասի հայրենիքն ա:


չգիտեմ, 2006-ից առաջ երբևէ չեմ եղել, ու համեմատվելու բան չունեմ, միայն գիքերից ու կինոից գիտեմ

----------


## keyboard

> Մարդկանցից, ովքեր եղել են Թբիլիսիում:
> Ի դեպ ուրիշ տգեղ օրինակներ էլ կարող եմ բերել:


Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ.
Վրաստանում, մասնավորապես հենց Թբիլիսիում, եղել եմ մոտ 80 անգամ  2008-ից սկսած, երբ առաջին անգամ գնացի, հենց մեր ընկերության վրաստանյան կոլլեգան ասաց, որ բաճկոններով փակենք մեքենայի մեջ գտնվող իրերը, որ ապակին չկոտրեն տանեն և շենքի բակում չթողեց կանգնեցնենք մեքենան հանեցինք կենտրոնական փողոցում կանգնեցրինք: 2009-ի վերջում, որ գնացի, էլի քողարկում էի ծիծաղեց ու ասաց, իր բառերն եմ ցիտում "Хоть мешок золота оставь, ручаюсь не тронят, даже тебя посадят за то, что провоцируешь на грабеж"
Դու նայի, ընդամենը մեկ տարի հետո, նույն մարդու պահվածքն ու ասածը:
Անցյալ ամառ, մեքենաս թողել եմ Բաթումի улица Ленина, հիմա կարծեմ Գամսախուրդիա փողոցն ա, էդ փողոցի վրա, անտեր ու 7 օրով մեկնել եմ Ստամբուլ, եկել եմ, մեքենաս ոնց կար տենց մնացել էր:
Ու դու քո լսածով ասում ես, որ թալանվել ե՞ն, էդ իրանց մեջից ա եղել էդ թալանողը ու քցելա վրացիքի վրա:  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Գալու ա օր, որ վրացի ժողովուրդը չոքելով գնալու ա Սահակաշվիլիի մոտ ու խնդրելու ա, որ հետ գա ու հետ են բերեելու գիտե՞ս ոնց, ժողովուրդը փողոցը լիզելուվ գնալու ա, որ Սահակաշվիլին ըտեղով քայլելով գա իրանց առաջնորդի:
Սովետական միության կրիմինալ կենտրոնն էր Վրաստանը, հիմա աշխարհի համար էտալոն էր դառել, էլի քանդեցին ու փչացրին սաղ, ափսոս էր էդ երկիրը, շատ ափսոս ...

Ով չի հավատում ինձ, թող НТВ-ին հավատա, Մալխաս, նայի, չէս փոշմանի ու *հատկապես ուշադիր լսի, թե ինչ ա ասում Քութաիսի քաղաքի մասին*  վստահ եմ, որ քեզ պատմողներին կսկսես չհավատալ:

----------

Bruno (17.02.2013), dvgray (17.02.2013), Malxas (17.02.2013), Աթեիստ (17.02.2013), Արէա (17.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2013), Տրիբուն (19.02.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor, ցանկացած հայ, որ գնացել ա Վրաստան վերջին մի քանի տարում, երազում ա, որ Հայաստանն էլ տենց "քանդվի"...


Նախադասությունը ուշադիր կարդա



> Հիմա Իվանիշվիլին իր թիմով փորձելու է այնպիսի "հրաշքներ" կատարել, որ ժողովուրդը մոռանա Սաբակաշվիլու կողմից քանդված ուփլուզված երկիրը ոտքի ահնելու փորձերի (*ու շատ հարցերում հաջողված փորձերի*) մասին:


Ոնց որ ժամանակները խառնել ես:

Թե չէ քո ասածով ստացվումա, որ ցանցկացած հայ երազումա, որ ասենք Սյունիքը կամ խոսքի տավուշը մեր ձեռից խլեն ու առանձին պետություն սարքեն, բայց զատո մենք լավ ապրենք????

----------


## Varzor

> Երևանում ես կարող եմ իմ մեքենան կանգնեցնել շատ ու շատ վայրերում, գնալ իմ գործերով ու վերադառնալով չթալանված գտնել այն: Թբիլիսիում այդպիսի բան հնարավո՞ր է: Ըստ իմ ունեցած տվյալների՝ ոչ:


Եղբայր, բայց դա ինչ չափանիշ է, որ նշում ես?

Վրաստանից ու Հայաստանից ավելի բարձր կենսամակարդակ ու զարգացվածություն ունեցող երկրներում չես կարող մեքենադ երկար աչքաթող անել: Հիմա ինչ? Էդ երկրներում Վրաստանից կամ Հայաստանից վատ է???
Ես գտնում եմ, որ Վրաստանում որոշակի դրական տեղաշարժեր հաստատ եղել են, ընդ որում զգալի տեղաշարժեր: Այլ հարց է, թե դրա դիմաց ինչ գին են վճարել  :Wink:

----------


## Malxas

> Եղբայր, բայց դա ինչ չափանիշ է, որ նշում ես?
> 
> Վրաստանից ու Հայաստանից ավելի բարձր կենսամակարդակ ու զարգացվածություն ունեցող երկրներում չես կարող մեքենադ երկար աչքաթող անել: Հիմա ինչ? Էդ երկրներում Վրաստանից կամ Հայաստանից վատ է???
> Ես գտնում եմ, որ Վրաստանում որոշակի դրական տեղաշարժեր հաստատ եղել են, ընդ որում զգալի տեղաշարժեր: Այլ հարց է, թե դրա դիմաց ինչ գին են վճարել


Չեմ ասում, թե չափանիշ է, օրինակներից մեկն էր, որ բերեցի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Թե չէ քո ասածով ստացվումա, որ ցանցկացած հայ երազումա, որ ասենք Սյունիքը կամ խոսքի տավուշը մեր ձեռից խլեն ու առանձին պետություն սարքեն, բայց զատո մենք լավ ապրենք????


Նորից հին խոսակցությանն ենք գալիս, որ փաստացի 2008-ին Վրաստանը ոչինչ չի կորցրել։ Աբխազիան ու Ցխինվալիի տարածքը Թբիլիսիի կողմից չի վերահսկվել 1992-ից։ Փաստացի 2008-ին հաստատվեց, որ Կրեմլն ա ըդտեղ երաժշտություն պատվիրողը ու մեկ էլ մի քանի սուզվող կղզիներ միացան Կրեմլին։ Վրաստանը ոչինչ չի կորցրել 2008-ին։

----------

keyboard (19.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2013), Տրիբուն (19.02.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Նորից հին խոսակցությանն ենք գալիս, որ փաստացի 2008-ին Վրաստանը ոչինչ չի կորցրել։ Աբխազիան ու Ցխինվալիի տարածքը Թբիլիսիի կողմից չի վերահսկվել 1992-ից։ Փաստացի 2008-ին հաստատվեց, որ Կրեմլն ա ըդտեղ երաժշտություն պատվիրողը ու մեկ էլ մի քանի սուզվող կղզիներ միացան Կրեմլին։ Վրաստանը ոչինչ չի կորցրել 2008-ին։


Բա ես ուրիշ բան եմ ասում? ԻՄ ասածն էլ հենց էն էր,  որ Վրաստանն արդեն փլուզված էր ու այդ փլուզմանը դատապարտված էր:
Բայց Սաբակաշվիլին կարողացավ եղած ավերակների վրա բավականին հետաքրքիր ու ամենակարևորը արդյունավետ ու շոշափելի արդյունք ստանալ:

----------


## Varzor

> Չեմ ասում, թե չափանիշ է, օրինակներից մեկն էր, որ բերեցի:


Բայց դե համաձայնիր, որ էդքան էլ հաջող օրինակ չի Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը հահեմատելու համար:
Եթե դիտարկենք հիմնարար տեսանկյունից, ապա Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը, որպես դե յուրե ժողովրդավարական երկրներ սար ու ձոր տարբերություն են: Սերոժի ընտրություններն էլ քեզ ղուրբան:

Այլ հարց է, թե ինչքանով է արդյունավետ օգտագործում Վրաստանն իր աշխարհաքաղաքական, բնական ու մարդկային ռեսուրսները:
Մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ:
Անցած տարի երկարատև ընդիջումից հետո Ուռեկիում էի: Ուղղակի ափշել էի, թե որքան մեծ են փոփոխությունները, մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով տեղի բնակչության մոտ մեղմ ասած ոչ այդքան մեծ աշխատասիրությունը:
Հաստատ նույն ժամանակահատվածում Հայաստանի ամենաէլիտար հանգստայն գոտում նման ծավալի դրական փոփոխություններ չեն եղել:

ԻՀԿ միակ ոլորտը, որտեղ ՀՀ-ն անվիճելիորեն գերազանցում է Վրաստանին, դա ռազմական ոլորտն է, այլն էլ ես կասեի, որ դա ոչ այդքան պետության շնորքն է, որքան որոշ անհատների:
Ուղղակի կարող եմ փաստել մի բան. 
90-ականներին Վրաստանում հասարակական ու կրիմինալ վիճակը Հայաստանից անհամեմատ վատ էր, բայց Վրաստանը մի քանի տարում ոչ միայն հավասարվեց, այլև առաջ գնաց:

Հ.Գ.
Մինույն է Վրաստանի պետ պետությունները մեծ հեռանկարներ չունեն: Բայց դե մեր հեռանկարներն էլ տենց վառ գույներով չեն:

----------


## Malxas

Չէ ապեր, երկու տեղն էլ նույն կապիկությունն էր:
Իսկ Սահակաշվիլին շոշափելի արդյունքների հասավ, որովհետև մեջքին կանգնած Ամերիկա ուներ, որ համ փող էր տալիս նրան, համ էլ քաղաքականապես աջակցում:




> Բայց դե համաձայնիր, որ էդքան էլ հաջող օրինակ չի Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը հահեմատելու համար:
> Եթե դիտարկենք հիմնարար տեսանկյունից, ապա Վրաստանն ու Հայաստանը, որպես դե յուրե ժողովրդավարական երկրներ սար ու ձոր տարբերություն են: Սերոժի ընտրություններն էլ քեզ ղուրբան:

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ ապեր, երկու տեղն էլ նույն կապիկությունն էր:
> Իսկ Սահակաշվիլին շոշափելի արդյունքների հասավ, որովհետև մեջքին կանգնած Ամերիկա ուներ, որ համ փող էր տալիս նրան, համ էլ քաղաքականապես աջակցում:


Չհամոզեցիր  :Smile:

----------

Malxas (19.02.2013)

----------


## dvgray

մի հատ հարց. որը թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ անմիջական կապ չունի առաջին հայացքից, բայց դա միայն առաջին հայացքից:
ունեմ, ինչիպե՞ս  ա եղել, որ   հազարավոր տարիներ ապրելով իրար կողքի, հայերն ու վրացիք իրար չեն ձուլվել, անգամ իրար հետ չեն ամուսնանում /շատ քիչ է քանակը/: ու անգամ սովորություններով, խոհանոցով... և այլն իրարից էտքան տարբեր ենք: 
անգամ թուրքերի ու ազերիների հետ լիքը ընդանրություն ունենք, բայց վրացիքի հետ դրանք չնչին են:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (19.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> մի հատ հարց. որը թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ անմիջական կապ չունի առաջին հայացքից, բայց դա միայն առաջին հայացքից:
> ունեմ, ինչիպե՞ս  ա եղել, որ   հազարավոր տարիներ ապրելով իրար կողքի, հայերն ու վրացիք իրար չեն ձուլվել, անգամ իրար հետ չեն ամուսնանում /շատ քիչ է քանակը/: ու անգամ սովորություններով, խոհանոցով... և այլն իրարից էտքան տարբեր ենք: 
> անգամ թուրքերի ու ազերիների հետ լիքը ընդանրություն ունենք, բայց վրացիքի հետ դրանք չնչին են:


Թուրքերի հետ վերջին մի քանի հարյուր տարում ընդհանուր պետության մեջ ենք եղել` չհաշված Սովետական Միության ժամանակահատվածը, իսկ Վրաստանի հետ այդպիսի վիճակ եղել է միայն Թամար թագուհու ժամանակ, դրանից առաջ Տիգրան և Արտաշես թագավորների ժամանակ, այսինքն շատ վաղուց:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Թուրքերի հետ վերջին մի քանի հարյուր տարում ընդհանուր պետության մեջ ենք եղել` չհաշված Սովետական Միության ժամանակահատվածը, իսկ Վրաստանի հետ այդպիսի վիճակ եղել է միայն Թամար թագուհու ժամանակ, դրանից առաջ Տիգրան և Արտաշես թագավորների ժամանակ, այսինքն շատ վաղուց:


Մալխաս ջան, Թիֆլիսում լիքը հայեր կային ու կան, Ջավախքն էլ, ինչքան հիշում եմ, ահագին ժամանակ Վրաստանի կազմում է, բա է՞դ դեպքում չնմանվելը ոնց կբացատրես։

Հ. Գ. Սաակաշվիլիի բերած փոփոխությունները, ցավոք, դեռ մարդկանց արյան մեջ չէին մտել։ Շատ հանցագործություններ, օրինակ, չէին կատարվում միայն պատժի վախից, ու հիմա՝ Իվանիշվիլիի հաղթանակից ընդամենը ամիսներ անց, որոշների մոտ համոզված վիճակ է, որ ամենաթողությունը վերադարձել է, ու իրենք էլի առաջվա անպատիժ իրենց ուզածն անող տղերքն են։ Էնպիսի բաներ են անում, որ ընդամենը կես տարի առաջ չէին համարձակվի անգամ երազում անել։ Ես միայն Ջավախքի իրավիճակին եմ տեղյակ, էնտեղ տեսածս եմ ասում, բայց ահավոր է ուղղակի։ Չեմ կարծում, թե մյուս տեղերում վիճակը շատ տարբեր է։

----------

Bruno (20.02.2013), keyboard (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (20.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Մալխաս ջան, Թիֆլիսում լիքը հայեր կային ու կան, Ջավախքն էլ, ինչքան հիշում եմ, ահագին ժամանակ Վրաստանի կազմում է, բա է՞դ դեպքում չնմանվելը ոնց կբացատրես։
> 
> Հ. Գ. Սաակաշվիլիի բերած փոփոխությունները, ցավոք, դեռ մարդկանց արյան մեջ չէին մտել։ Շատ հանցագործություններ, օրինակ, չէին կատարվում միայն պատժի վախից, ու հիմա՝ Իվանիշվիլիի հաղթանակից ընդամենը ամիսներ անց, որոշների մոտ համոզված վիճակ է, որ ամենաթողությունը վերադարձել է, ու իրենք էլի առաջվա անպատիժ իրենց ուզածն անող տղերքն են։ Էնպիսի բաներ են անում, որ ընդամենը կես տարի առաջ չէին համարձակվի անգամ երազում անել։ Ես միայն Ջավախքի իրավիճակին եմ տեղյակ, էնտեղ տեսածս եմ ասում, բայց ահավոր է ուղղակի։ Չեմ կարծում, թե մյուս տեղերում վիճակը շատ տարբեր է։


Ջավախքը թեկուզ և Վրաստանի կազմում, բայց գրեթե միշտ առանձին կյանքով է ապրել: Թիֆլիսում հայեր կային և կան յհամեմատաբար վերջին ժամանակներից սկսաց, երբ վրացի ազգը դրսևորում է սաստիկ խանդ հայերի նկատմամբ ու ձգտում բացառել իր տարածքում գտնվող ամենայն հայկականը, մի բան, որ ասենք շատ հին ժամանակներում չի եղել: Որքանով որ ես գիտեմ վրացիները իրենք չեն ցանկանում հայերի հետ ամուսնական միություններ ունենալ, նույնիսկ եթե մայրը հայ է լինու, այդ դեպքում էլ: Սկզբունքորեն այս թեմային այնքան էլ լավ չեմ տիրապետում և ասում եմ միայն իմ իմացածը, դուք էլ ձերն ավելացրեք:

----------


## keyboard

Օրեր առաջ մեքենայում ռադիոյով լսեցի, որ Վրաստանում հայ պատգամավորներից մեկը Սահակաշվիլիին մեղադրել էր ամբյոնից հակասահմանադրական չգիտեմ ինչ խախտումների համար:
Խնդրում եմ եթե ինտերենետում նման հոդված հանդիպեք տեղադրեք կարդանք էլի:
Ինչ անշնորհակալ ժողովուրդ ա մեր ժողովուրդը բայլ լուրջ եմ ասում, էն որ սահմանից մինչև Թբիլիսի հասնելուց բառացիորեն թալանվում էին մեր գործարարներն ու ապրանք ներմուծողները մինչև Սահակաշվիլին դա արդեն մոռացել են հիմի արդեն էնքան են աճել, որ հայ պատգամավորը, վրաստանի խորհրդարանում տեղ ունի հերիք չի, հիմի էլ մի բան էլ ելույթ ա ունենում ու էդ տիպի նախագահին մեղադրումա հակասահմանադրական խախտումների համար: Մեկն ասի տո այ բոմժ, հլը քո երկրին նայի, քո ժողովրդին նայի, որ Սահակաշվիլի շնորհիվ գնում են գոնե ծով են տենում, գոնե ճանապարհենրին չեն թալանվում, գոնե միլիցեքը չեն նեղացնում, գոնե ազատ տեղաշարժվում ես քշ ասող չկա, բայց չէ, մենք անպայման պտի մեղվի բունը բզենք, որ հելնի նենց կծի, որ ուռենք ու էլ չկարանանք շարժվենք:
Հմի սպասում եմ քարկոծումներին, թե Սահակաշվիլինի Ջավաղքը ուզում էր տռալյալյա աներ եսիմ ինչ աներ, ասում եմ, լավ էլ անում էր, որտև հայերի պես ուտող ուրացող ու անշնորհակալ ազգ չկա աշխարհում: Մեզ մաքրվել ա պերտք, ավելի շուտ մաքրել ես կարծում եմ:

----------

Artgeo (11.03.2013), Bruno (09.03.2013), Աթեիստ (09.03.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Գրառմանդ շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի, բայց ամեն ինչի հետ չի, որ համաձայն եմ: Հասկանում եմ, որ ջղայնացած ես, բայց դե... 

http://news.ge/ru/news/story/48035-d...nskim-narodami

Ռուսլան Պողոսյանն ով ա, անկեղծ չգիտեմ, երբեք չեմ լսել

----------

keyboard (11.03.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Սրա հետ չէի Արթ, էն ուրիշ լուր էր, ասում էր, որ իբր իրա նախագահ մնալը հակասահմանադրականա, իրա ղեկավարման տարիներին թալաններ ա եղել, եսիմ իինչեր ա եղել:
Էս հոդվածում մենակ էդ պատգամավորի վրա հրեշտակի գլխի վերևի էն կլորն էր պաակսում:

----------


## Marduk

Ստալին, Պինոչետ, կամ թեկուզ Հիտլերի վախտ նույնպես երկրում կարգ ու կանոն է եղել ու չի եղել կոռուպցիա ։ Բայց պատմությունը այդ մարդկանց կարծես թե չի արդարացնում։

Սահակաշվիլու ժամանակ բանտերում մեռել է 700 մարդ, եղել են կտտանքներ , բանտարկյալների քանակով ըստ բնակիչների քանակի եղել է առաջին տեղում աշխարհում։  
Տասնյակ հազարավոր բնակարաններ են կոնֆիսկացվել, խախտվել է սեփականության մասին օրենքը։ 
Երկիրը պատերազմի մեջ է քցել ու նպաստել տարածքների դե յուրե կորստին։
Այսօր Սահակաշվիլու նախարարները հերթով դատապարտվում են իսկ ինքը այլևս իր երկրում չի կարող ապրել։
Սա է ընդհանուր իտոգը։ Մնացածը լեգենդներ են լենին պապիկի մասին շարքից։ նա եղել է ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ լոկալ բռնակալ։ 

Ասեմ որ բռնակալները միշտ չէ որ միայն բացսական ժառանգություն են ունենում, կարող է և մի երկու լավ բան էլ է մնում։ Բայց մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ էդ լավը չի կարողանում արդարացնել վատը ու վճարված գինը։

հ․գ․ արդեն փաստեր են հայտնվում, որ Ժվանիայի սպանության պատվիրատուն է եղել

----------

Malxas (22.03.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Այսօր շատերը գրում են թե Վրաստանը վերադառնում է իր նախկին քյարթ վիճակներին։

Իսկ գիտեք ինչի՞, որովհետև հնարավոր չի ազգին փոխել բռնությամբ ու ահաբեկելով, ազգը այդպես չի դաստիարակվում։
Դրա համար էլ Սահակաշվիլու արած ՈՉ ՄԻ փոփոխություն երկար կյանք չի ունենա ու հիմա բոլորն էլ դրանում համոզվում են

Մարդը ու Ազգը փոխվում են միայն ազատ կամքը հարգելու պայմաններում։ Կարդացեք անգլիական դասականներին, օրինակ Ջոն Լոքին այն մասին թե ինչու պետությունը պետք է հեռու մնա եկեղեցու գործերից և հակառակը, որովհետև պետական մախինան չի կարող փոխել մարդու հոգին։

----------


## Artgeo

> Ստալին, Պինոչետ, կամ թեկուզ Հիտլերի վախտ նույնպես երկրում կարգ ու կանոն է եղել ու չի եղել կոռուպցիա ։ Բայց պատմությունը այդ մարդկանց կարծես թե չի արդարացնում։
> 
> Սահակաշվիլու ժամանակ բանտերում մեռել է 700 մարդ, եղել են կտտանքներ , բանտարկյալների քանակով ըստ բնակիչների քանակի եղել է առաջին տեղում աշխարհում։  
> Տասնյակ հազարավոր բնակարաններ են կոնֆիսկացվել, խախտվել է սեփականության մասին օրենքը։ 
> Երկիրը պատերազմի մեջ է քցել ու նպաստել տարածքների դե յուրե կորստին։
> Այսօր Սահակաշվիլու նախարարները հերթով դատապարտվում են իսկ ինքը այլևս իր երկրում չի կարող ապրել։
> Սա է ընդհանուր իտոգը։ Մնացածը լեգենդներ են լենին պապիկի մասին շարքից։ նա եղել է ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ լոկալ բռնակալ։ 
> 
> Ասեմ որ բռնակալները միշտ չէ որ միայն բացսական ժառանգություն են ունենում, կարող է և մի երկու լավ բան էլ է մնում։ Բայց մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ էդ լավը չի կարողանում արդարացնել վատը ու վճարված գինը։
> ...


Ժվանայի պահով, ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, դեռ ոչ մի փաստ չկա: 
Մնացածը խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա: 

Վրաստանը ամենակրիմինալ երկիրն էր հետխորհրդային տարածքում, Վրաստանից շատ այդքան "օրենքով" գող ոչ մի երկիր չի տվել ու զարմանալու չի բանտերում մարդկանց քանակը: Բանտում բռնաբարության տեսանյութերին խիստ կասկածանքով եմ վերաբերվում, չեմ բացառում, բայց նաև չեմ հավատում մինչև վերջ: Չեմ բացառում, քանի որ փակ տարածքներում նման բաներ լինում են, երկու կողմից էլ հիվանդ հոգեբանության մարդիկ են հավաքված, նորմալ մարդը բանտում աշխատելու ցանկություն դժվար ունենա, իսկ կրիմինալներն էլ... Կրիմինալ են ու սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված ա:Կոնֆիսկացված բնակարանների մեծ մասը անօրինական սեփականություն ա եղել, Ասլան Աբաշիձեի, Շևարդնաձեի թիմակիցների, օլիգարխների և այլ կրիմինալների: Ամբողջ գույքը վերադարձվել է պետությանն ու ժողովրդին: Չի բացառվում, որ չարաշահումներ են եղել, բայց եղել են նաև պատժվողներ չարաշահումների փաստերով:Իմ կարծիքով պատերազմից դուրս ա բերել: Վերջին 20 տարվա ընթացքում Ռուսաստանը անընդհատ կրակել ա Թբիլիսիի կողմից վերահսկվող տարածքների վրա, անընդհատ խախտել ա հրադադարի ռեժիմը, անընդհատ վախ կար, որ էսա էլի մի բան կանեն: Հիմա ամեն ինչ հանգիստ ա: Էսօրվա դրությամբ Հայաստանն ու Ադրբեջանը պատերազմական իրավիճակում են, իսկ Վրաստանն ու Ռուսաստանը այլևս ոչ: Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի դեպքում նորմալ զարգացումը բացառվում ա, Վրաստանի դեպքում հնարավոր ա, փաստացի կորցված տարածքների, կասկածելի դե յուրե ու  ժամանակավոր կիսակորցնելով: Կասկածելի, քանի որ ավելի լավ ա Արցախի պես ոչ մեկ չճանաչի, քան թե Աբխազիայի ու Հարավային Օսեթիայի պես Կրեմնլն ու մի քանի ջրի տակ գնացող կղզի ճանաչեն:Նախարարների դատապարտվելն էլ մթոթ պատմություն ա: Նրանց մեղադրում էին աշխարհի ամենա ծանր մեղքերի մեջ, բայց դատարանի ու օրենքի կողմից դատապարտվում են թեթև հանցանքների մեջ 1-4 տարի ազատազրկման: 

Իտո՞գ... Մարդուկ, հեռու ես Վրաստանի իրականությունից, ճնշող մեծամասնությունը հիասթափված ա նոր իշխանություններից, նրանցից շատերը արդեն ուզում են վերադարձնել Սահակաշվիլուն: Սենց տեմպերով թե գնաց, ես համարյա համոզված եմ, որ հաջորդ ընտրություններին Սահակաշվիլին հաղթելու է:  :Wink:

----------

Bruno (01.03.2014), Աթեիստ (01.03.2014)

----------


## Bruno

Գիորգի Մարգվելաշվիլիի  «Յութուբի» պաշտոնական էջից:

----------


## Marduk

Նոր ցնցող բացահայտումներ Ժվանիայի ու նրա ընկերոջ սպանության մասին
Նրանց ծեծել են մահից առաջ
Հնարավոր է, որ կատարվի էկսգումացիա, որպեսզի ստուգվի այս փաստերը

----------

